# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  شرح كتاب الوجيز في الميراث

## أم أبي التراب

شرح كتاب الوجيز في الميراث


*إنَّ       الحَمْدَ لله، نَحْمَدُه، ونستعينُه، ونستغفرُهُ،     ونعوذُ به مِن         شُرُورِ أنفُسِنَا، وَمِنْ سيئاتِ أعْمَالِنا، مَنْ    يَهْدِه   الله   فَلا      مُضِلَّ لَهُ، ومن يُضْلِلْ، فَلا هَادِي لَهُ.
وأَشْهَدُ أنْ لا إلَهَ إلا اللهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، وأشهدُ أنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عبْدُه ورَسُولُه.
عملنا:
شرح ما أبهم وتحقيق الأحاديث ، مع بعض الأمثلة التطبيقية وحلها .
سنضع ما ورد بالكتاب ثم أسفل من الشرح حتى لايتداخل عملنا مع أصل الكتاب.
رابط تحميل وقراءة الكتاب 
هنا*
*لمتابعة الشروح وتحميلها كملفات وورد هنا - 
*للمتابعة على التلجرام رابط قناة: شرح كتاب الوجيز -عامة - هنا - 
ملفات شرح كتاب الوجيز في الميراث على التخزين السحابي دريف = هنا =
= وتوجد قناة أخرى على التلجرام للنساء فقط مسطور ومسموع .
= دورة تيسير علم المواريث - هنا -*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب*
*علم الميراث**تعريفه :*
*هو قواعدٌ يُعْرَفُ بها نصيبُ كلِّ مستحِقٍ في التركةِ .*
*الفرائض**جمع فريضة وهي النصيب الذي قدَّرَهُ الشارعُ للوارثِ .*
*ويسمى علم الميراث أيضًا علم الفرائض ؛ لأنه القواعد التي تعرف بها السهام المقدرة شرعًا لكل وارث.*

*موضوع علم الميراث* *تركة الميت من حيث تقسيمها وبيان نصيب كل وارث.*

*فضله* 
*هو من أرفع العلوم قدرًا ، وأجلها أثرًا ،وحسبك تنويهًا بشأنه،واستنهاضً  ا للهمم في مدارسته قول الرسول الكريم*  *"**تعلموا الفرائض وعلموها الناس ،فإنها نصف العلم** "  ضعيف.*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*
* 
*
تنبيه على ضعف الحديث 
 
*-  تعلَّمُوا الفرائِضَ ، وعلِّموهَ للناسِ ، فإنَّهُ نِصفُ العِلمِ ، وهوَ أوَّلُ شيءٍ يُنزَعُ من أُمَّتِي"الراوي :                   أبو هريرة -  المحدث :                       الألباني-       المصدر :                       ضعيف الجامع-الصفحة أو الرقم: 2451-  خلاصة حكم المحدث : ضعيف جدًا-الدرر -*

وبالتالي كل ما يُذْكَر في تعليل ما ورد به نتوقف عنه 


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 
*الكتاب 
* *وجه كون الفرائض نصف العلم*
*1-العناية   الفائقة بأمرها,والحث الأكيد على تحصيلها وتعليمها للناس فجعلت نصف العلم   مبالغة في ذلك ,كقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام((الحج عرفة))*
*2-هي مختصة بإحدى حالتي الإنسان,وهي حالة الممات بخلاف غيرها من العلوم.*
*3-هي متعلقة بالمِلك الاضطرارى,وغيره   يتعلق بالمِلك الذي يختار سببه كالشراء مثلاً.*
 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**الشرح
* *3-هي متعلقة بالمِلك الاضطرارى,وغيره   يتعلق بالمِلك الذي يختار سببه كالشراء مثلاً.*
*معنى الملك الاضطراري أي الملك دون اختيار لأنه أصبح حق للوارث بمجرد موت المورِّث دون أي قرار أو اختيار للوارث .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الكتاب*

*حِكْمِة مشروعِية الميراث* *جعل   الله تعالي للمراث نظامًا قويمًا وقانونًا حكيمًا,يفيض رحمة   وعدلاً,وسدادًا,و  رشدًا,وتجد النفوس فيه مثلاً رائعًا للهدى القيم والعظة   النافذة والحكمة البالغة ونجمل ذلك فيما يأتي:*
*1-         * *حكم الإسلام بجعل تركة الميت ملكًا لأفراد ورثته وفي ذلك احترام لملكية الأفراد.*
*2-         * *فرض الميراث لأمس الناس قرابة للميت لأنه انتصر بهم في حياته,وكثيرًا مايكون لهم دخل في تكوين ثروته ,فكان الغُنْمُ بالغُرْمِ.*
*3-         * *حدد لكل وارث نصيبًا معينًا,فحسم بهذا مادة النزاع التي تزرع الأحقاد,وتقطع الأرحام.*
*4-كان نصيب الأنثى نصف نصيب الرجل لأنه الكافل لأسرته ,وعليه وحده يقع عبء الإنفاق.*
*5-ألحق الزوجيه بالقرابة تقديسًا للصلة بين الزوجين,وإبراز لمظهر الوفاء.*
*6-وألحق الولاء أيضًا بالقرابة,اعتراف  ا بالجميل وشكرًا على المعروف.**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح 
* 	اقتباس:
*1-         * *حكم الإسلام بجعل تركة الميت ملكًا لأفراد ورثته وفي ذلك احترام لملكية الأفراد.* 

فاحترام   ملكية الأفراد لها ثمار على المجتمع  وعمارة الأرض ، وعلى صاحب المال  دنيا  وأخرى فلا يخشى أن تذهب أموالُه من بعدِه هباءً دون ضوابط لملكيتها  ،بل  رغب*ا*لإسلام في الحفاظ على الأملاك دون سفه ليغني ورثته .لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،قال سعد بن أبيوقاص  " *جاء   النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يعودني وأنا بمكةَ، وهو يكره أن يموت   بالأرضِ التي هاجر منها، قال " يرحم اللهُ ُابنَ عفراء " . قلت : يا رسولَ   اللهِ، أوصي بمالي كله ؟ قال " لا"  قلتُ : فالشطرُ ؟ قال" لا " . قلتُ : الثلُثُ ؟ قال " فالثلثُ والثلثُ كثيرٌ، إنك إن تدعَ ورثتَك أغنياء،**خيرٌ من أن تدعهم عالةً يتكفَّفون الناسَ في   أيديهم، وإنك مهما أنفقتَ من نفقةٍ فإنها صدقةٌ، حتى اللقمةَ التي ترفعها   إلى في امرأتِك، وعسى اللهُ أن يرفعَك، فينتفع بك ناسٌ ويضرُّ بك آخرون )  .  ولم يكن له يومئذ إلا ابنةٌ .*_
_*الراوي** :* *سعد بن أبي وقاص** -**المحدث** :* *البخاري** -**المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري**-**الصفحة أو الرقم:**2742**-**خلاصة حكم المحدث** :* *صحيح- الدرر -
**وفي الحديثِ: أنَّ ترْكَ المالِ للورثةِ خيرٌ مِن الصَّدقةِ بِه، وأنَّ النَّفقةَ على الأهلِ مِن الأعمالِ الصَّالحة.

*_
_ 
* 	اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				6-وألحق الولاء أيضًا بالقرابة,اعتراف  ا بالجميل وشكرًا على المعروف. 			 		 	 	 
*

 *ـ الولاء** :**وهو صلة تربط الشخص بغيره فتجعله في بعض الأحكام كأقاربه وهو ليس من أقاربه** .*
*أ ) ولاء العتق**:*
*ويسمي العصبة السببية** أي الآتية من جهة السبب ، وفيه المعتِق وارث ، إذا لم يكن للعبد المعتَق أقارب من جهة النسب*.

*ب) ولاء الموالاة**:*
*وهو ما كان عليه العرب في جاهليتهم من التوارث بالتحالف**والتعاقد** .*
*و جمهور الفقهاء** لم يعتبروا " ولاء الموالاة " سببًا موجبًا للتوارث ، وأنه نُسِخَ بآيات المواريث.** لقوله تعالى"* * وَأُولُو الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ** "الأنفال 75 .
*
*قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ**" لَا حِلْفَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ ،وَأَيُّمَا حِلْفٍ كَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ،**لَمْ يَزِدْهُ الْإِسْلَامُ إِلَّا شِدَّةً "*
*سنن أبي داود / تحقيق الشيخ الألباني / كتاب الفرائض / باب في الحلف / حديث رقم : 2925 / التحقيق : صحيح .
**لا حِلف في الإسلام* *فالمراد به حلف التوارث والحلف على ما منع الشرع منه والله أعلم .**كذا في شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله . * 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الكتاب
* *صاحب الفرض* *هو من له نصيب مقدر في الشرع.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح 
*
*صاحب الفرض*
* هو من له نصيب مقدر في الشرع ،أي له نسبة محددة مثل النصف والربع والسدس ،مثل قوله تعالى "**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ* *وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ* *وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ** ...."**النساء 11.*  
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الكتاب*
*العاصب بنفسه**هو من يأخذ ما أبقتة أصحابُ الفروضِ ,وعند الانفرادِ يحوزُ جميع المال, وإنْ استغرقتِ الفروضُ التركةَ فلا شيء له.**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح* *
* *العاصب بنفسه* * هو من يأخذ ما أبقته أصحاب الفروض ،وعند الانفراد يحوز جميع المال ،وإن استغرقت الفروض التركة فلا شيء له.**عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**"**أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِها ،* *فما بقيَ** فهو لأَوْلَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ*"*الراوي* *:* *عبدالله بن عباس** -* *المحدث** :* *البخاري** -* *المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري**-**الصفحة أو الرقم: 6735** -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث* *صحيح**-**انظر شرح الحديث رقم 9983- الدرر السنية*
*مثال تطبيقي :* *توفي وترك**:* *زوجة** ، و**ابن*
*الزوجة* *الثمن** فرضًا فهي* *صاحبة فرض**، وفرضها ذُكِرَ في كتاب الله.قال تعالى"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم  " النساء 12.*
*الابن :* *الباقي** تعصيبًا* *بعد نصيب الزوجة* *التي هي صاحبة فرض .**لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"**أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِها ،* *فما بقيَ** فهو لأَوْلَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ*"الدرر. 
 وفي رواية أخرى للبخاري 
*  "أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِها ، فما بقيَ فلِأَوْلَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"الدرر.*

*مثال تطبيقي :* *توفي وترك**:* *زوجة** ، و**ابن*
*الزوجة* *الثمن** فرضًا فهي* *صاحبة فرض**، وفرضها ذُكِرَ في كتاب الله.قال تعالى"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم  " النساء 12.*
*الابن :* *الباقي** تعصيبًا* *بعد نصيب الزوجة** التي هي صاحبة فرض .**لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"**أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِها ،* *فما بقيَ**  لأَوْلَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ*"

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 
*الكتاب*
*الحقوق المتعلقه بالتركة* *يتعلق بالتركة حقوق أربعة مرتبة كالآتي:*
*1-      * *يبدأ من تركة الميت بتكفينه وتجهيزه من غير إسراف ولا تقتير.*
*2-      * *تُقضَى ديونه (1) من جميع مابقي من ماله بعد تجهيزه.*
*3-      * *تنفيذ وصاياه من ثلث الباقي بعد قضاء الديون.*
*4-      * *يُقسم الباقي بعد ذلك بين الورثة كما ستعرف.*
*ــــــــــ*
*(1)المراد   الديون التي لها مطالب من جهة العباد , ويقدم دَيْن الصحة على دَيْن   المرضِ إن لم يُعْلم ثبوت دَيْن المرض بطريق المعاينة,فإن عُلم ثبوته بطريق   المعاينة كالذي وجد بدلاً عن مال ملكه أو استهلكه كان في حكم دَيْن  الصحة,  ويجب تنفيذ دين الله من ثلث الباقي كسائر الوصايا, إن أوصى به وإلا  فلا.*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح 
*الحقوق المتعلقة بالمتوفى وبالتركة 
 *إن   كثيرًا من الأولياء والورثة إذا نزل قضاء الله بميتهم احتاروا وترددوا،   وبعضهم لا يعلم ماذا يفعل في مثل هذه الأحوال، ويتسبب الجهل، والذهول   بالمصيبة التي وقعت بأخطاء كثيرة، فلا بد للميت من حق يُقام به نحوه، يقومُ   به الحيُّ، إنهم أولياؤه وورثتُه، ينبغي عليهم أن يعلموا ماذا يفعلون   بميتهم إذا نزل به أمر الله، ما هي حقوق الميت على ورثته وأوليائه؟ وكل منا   سيقف ذلك الموقف ما شاء الله**.
**إذا نزل قضاء الله، فإنه لا بد من صيانة الميت، وجاءت الشريعة* *بإغماض عينيه**، و**تغطية جميع جسده**، ثم* *المبادرة إلى تغسيله، وتكفينه، والصلاة عليه، ودفنه،** وهذه من الحقوق التي لا بد منها، فقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإسراع بالجنازة**:*
*لما روى البخاري (1315) ومسلم (944) عَنْ أَبِي   هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ* *"**أَسْرِعُوا بِالْجَنَازَةِ* *،* *فَإِنْ تَكُ صَالِحَةً فَخَيْرٌ تُقَدِّمُونَهَا إِلَيْهِ ، وَإِنْ تَكُ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ فَشَرٌّ تَضَعُونَهُ عَنْ رِقَابِكُمْ**"  
**وقيمة الكفن* *من مالهِ هذا هو الأصل، كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الذي مات محرمًا** "**كفنوه في ثوبيه**"
**عنِ ابنِ عبَّاسٍ، قالَ : أُتِيَ   النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ برجُلٍ وقَصتهُ راحلتُهُ، فماتَ   وَهوَ مُحرِمٌ، فقالَ: كفِّنوهُ في ثوبيهِ، واغسِلوهُ بماءٍ وسدرٍ، ولا   تُخمِّروا رأسَهُ، فإنَّ اللَّهَ يبعثُهُ يومَ القيامةِ يُلبِّي**الراوي** :* *عبدالله بن عباس**-* *المحدث** :* *الألباني* *-* *المصدر** :* *صحيح أبي داود**-**الصفحة أو الرقم: 3238**-* *خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح**-* *انظر شرح الحديث رقم 1952** - الدرر السنية 
*نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة
*ويقدم تكفينه على الدَّينِ، والوصيةِ، والإرث**ِ، فهذا أول حق مالي للميت ما   يتعلق بتجهيزه من أُجرةِ غاسلٍ، وثمنِ كفنٍ، وأُجرَةِ حفَّارٍ، ونحو ذلك،   وإن تبرع بها مَن تبرع من المسلمين فلهم الأجر والثواب من اللهِ تعالى**.*
*وكذلك   فإن أي وصية فيها حرام، أو بدعة فيما يتعلق بهذا الأمر فيجب على الأولياء   والورثة إيقافها، وعدم تنفيذها، كما لو أوصى بأن يُدفنَ في مسجد، أو داخل   بيت، أو أن يُبنى عليه قُبة، أو ضريح ونحو ذلك، فكله حرام لا يجوز تنفيذه**.*
*فإن أوصى بكفنٍ معينٍ معتادٍ فعلى الورثة تنفيذ   الوصية، كما صنع سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه حين أوصى أن يُكفن في جبة   صوف كان لقي المشركين فيها يوم بدر فكُفِّنَ فيها**.*
*والصلاة على الميت فرض على الكفاية،   يتقدم أقرباؤه للصلاة عليه، فإن أراد ابنه أو أحد أقاربه أن يؤم الناس  فله  ذلك إذا كان يحسن صلاة الجنازة، فأولياؤه أشفق عليه، وأجدر بالإخلاص  في  الدعاء له**.*
*ثم يُحْمَل، ويُدْفَن، ويتولى إدخالَهُ في قبرِه   الوصيُّ الذي أوصى له بذلك، ثم أقاربه، وإن تخلو عن هذا لمن شاء من   المسلمين أن يدليه في قبره فله الأجر والثواب**.*
*ويكره لأهل الميت أن يصنعوا الطعام للناس،**وهذه كراهة تحريمية،** فجمع الناس على العزاء، وصنع الطعام نياحة وإثم، لما جاء عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا**:* *كنَّا نرى الاجتماعَ إلى أَهلِ الميِّتِ وصنعةَ الطَّعامِ منَ النِّياحة**.**الراوي* *:* *جرير بن عبدالله**-* *المحدث** :* *الألباني* *-* *المصدر** :* *صحيح ابن ماجه* *-**الصفحة أو الرقم: 1318**-**خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح**-* *الدرر السنية* 
*وإنما الطعام يصنع لأهل الميت، ولا بأس أن يطعم معهم   من نزل عليهم ضيفًا من أقربائهم الذين جاءوا من الأماكن المختلفة   يشاطرونهم المصيبة، فلا بأس أن يطعموا معهم؛ لأن هذا طعام ضيف وليس بطعام   عزاء، أما جمع عامة الناس على طعام العزاء فهو من النياحة وهو بدعة محرمة،   ولمَّا أوحي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخبر مقتل جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي   الله عنه قام فقال**"**اصنَعوا لآلِ جَعفرٍ طعامًا فقَدْ أتاهم ما يشغَلُهم أو أمرٌ يشغَلُهم**"**الراوي** :* *عبدالله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب**-* *المحدث** :* *الألباني* *-* *المصدر** :* *صحيح ابن ماجه**-* *الصفحة أو الرقم: 1316**-* *خلاصة حكم المحدث** :* *حسن** - الدرر السنية*

*نُجملُ الحقوقَ المتعلقةَ بالإنسانِ بعد موتهِ،**تنقسم إلى خمسة أقسام**:*
*أولها** مؤمن تجهيز الميت، وهذا قول الإمام أحمد* 
*وثانيها**:* *أداء الدين وقضاء الدين المتعلق بعين التركة**.
**كالمال المرهون في دين أو دابة أو نحو ذلك، فيقدم على** الديون المرسلة لتعلق الحق بعينه**.**
**والحق الثالث**:* *الحقوق المرسلة، وهي المتعلقة بذمة الميت وليس بعين التركة وهي نوعان**:
**أ-**حقوق الآدمي**، كالقرض وأجرة الدار، وثمن المبيع ونحوها**.
**ب** - حقوق اللَّه**، كالزكاة، والنذر، والكفارات**.**
**والرابع**:* *الوصايا**.**   والخامس**:* *الإرث**.*
*وفيما يلي مثال يوضح الترتيب بين الحقوق عند التزاحم**.
**مثال ذلك**:**
**خَلَّفَ شخص* *سيارة مرهونة قيمتها خمسة آلاف**،* *مؤونة تجهيزه ألف**، وعليه خمسة آلاف لمرتهن السيارة، وأربعة آلاف قرضًا، وقد أوصى لشخص بألفين**.**
**ففي هذه الحالة تؤخذ مؤونة التجهيز ألف** "**1000**"* *والباقي أربعة آلاف** "**4000**"* *لمرتهن السيارة**.
**ولو كانت قيمة السيارة عشرة آلاف**، أخذت مؤونة التجهيز، وأعطي المرتهن خمسة آلاف** "**5000**"* *والباقي أربعة آلاف للمقرض**.
**ولو كانت قيمة السيارة ثلاثة عشر ألفا** أخذت مؤونة التجهيز** "**1000**"* *وأعطي المرتهن** "**5000**"* *وأعطي المقرض** "**4000**"* *وأعطي الموصى له** "**2000**"* *والباقي** "**1000**"* *للورثة**.هنا**الكتاب : الفرائض-المؤلف : عبد الكريم بن محمد اللاحم*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني*
* الكتاب  شروط الإرث* *يشترط لتحقيق الميراث أمران:*
*الأول** :**موت   الموَرِّث حقيقة بتحقق مشاهدة موته ،أو حكمًا ،بأن يحكم القاضي بموت   المفقود،أو تقديرًا ،بأن يكون بانفصال جنين ميت من حامل بضرب بطنها فإنه   يقدر موته بالضرب ،ويحكم بوجوب الغُرَّة ،وتجعل ضمن تركته.*
*الثاني :**حياة الوارث بعد موت المورِّث حياة حقيقية أو تقديرية بأن يكون حملًا .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الشرح

**أركانُ الميراثِ ثلاثةٌ** :* 
* 1* *ـ المُوَرِّثُ* *:* *وهو الشخصُ المُتوفَى**.* 
* 2* *ـ المْورُوثُ* *:* * وهي التَّرِكَةُ التي تركَها المتوفَى*
* 3* *ـ الوارِثُ* *:* *وهو الشخصُ الذي له نصيبٌ في* *التركةِ بحسب أسباب الميراث** .*
*شروط الإرث**تعريف الشرط* *: ما يلزم من عدمه العدم ، ولا يلزم من وجوده وجود ولا عدم ، لذاته ، وكان خارجًا عن الماهية*
*أي**:* *هو   الذي يلزم من فقده فقد الشيء المشروط، كالصلاة مثلاً، فمن شروطها  الإسلام،  فمتى انتفت صفة الإسلام في العبد لم تصح صلاته وإن صلى، فهذا  الشرط حينما  عدم عدم المشروط وهو الصلاة، ولا يلزم من وجوده وجود ولا عدم،  بمعنى: أن  الشرط إذا كان موجودًا فلا يستلزم وجوده وجود المشروط ولا  عدمه، فقد يوجد  الشرط ولا يوجد المشروط، وقد يوجد الشرط ويوجد المشروط،  فالصلاة مثلاً من  شروط صحتها دخول الوقت، فإذا دخل وقت الصلاة تعين على من  كان أهلاً لوجوبها  أداؤها، ولكن قد لا يؤديها؛ إما لتعذر أدائها في ذلك  الوقت - مثل الطبيب  الذي يقوم بعمل عملية لمريض فيضطر للجمع - ، أو أنه  لديه عذر مثل المرأة  الحائض، وبهذا يتضح معنى: ولا يلزم من وجوده وجود ولا  عدم**.*
*الوضوء   من شروط الصلاة ،فمن أراد الصلاة يلزمه الوضوء ،وإلا لو عدم الوضوء عدمت   الصلاة ولا تصح لو صلى. ولا يلزم من وجوده وجود ولا عدم: فلو توضأ مسلمٌ  في  أي وقت لايلزمه الصلاة بسبب وضوئه ،فقد يتوضأ قبل النوم ، .....*
*الشروط التي يجب توافرها ليُسْتَحَقَ الإرثُ* *:*
*موتُ المُوَرِّث* ،*تحقق حياة الوَارِثِ عندَ موتِ المُوَرِّثِ*
*الشرط الأول**:**موتُ المُوَرِّث**:* *سواء كان موتُه حقيقيًّا أو حكميًّا أو تقديريًّا** .* 
*ـ* *الموتُ الحقيقي**:* *هو انعدام الحياة بعد وجودِها** .*
*ـ* *الموتُ الحُكْمِي**:* *مثل الغائب** الذي ترجح للقاضي بالقرائن وملابسات الأحوال أنه قد مات فيصدر حكمًا باعتباره ميتًا* *.* 
*ومثل المرتد** الذي يلحق بدار الحرب فيصدر القاضي حكمًا بموتِ هذا المرتد مع تَيَقُّنِهِ بحياتِه** .لأن المرتد لايرث المسلم ولكن المسلم يرث المسلم المرتد .نسأل الله العافية .*
*ـ* *الموت التقديري**:**مثل   الجنين الذي يُعْتَدَى على أمهِ ، فتُلقِيه ميتًا ، فهو موتًا تقديريًّا   وليس حقيقيًّا لأنه لم يكن مسبوقًا بحياة حقيقية.وقد أوجب الشارعُ عقوبةً   ماليةً على المعتدي ، يدفعُهَا على أنها غُرَّة الجنينِ**.**ويحكم بوجوب الغرة* *في القتل الخطأ* *،وتجعل ضمن تركته.*
*فإن   الغرة في اصطلاح الفقهاء هي: الأمَة أو العبد  الصغيرالمميز السليم من   العيوب التي تنقصه عند البيع، وهي ما يجب على الجاني دفعه للورثة في حال   تسببه في إسقاط الجنين** .*
*دِيَة الجنينِ عُشْر دِيَة أمِّه ، ومعلوم أن دِية الحرة المسلمة خمسون من الإبل ، فتكون دية الجنين خمسًا من الإبل**.**الإسلام سؤال وجواب* 

*-اقتتلتِ   امرأتانِ من هُذيلٍ، فرمتْ إحداهما الأخرى بحجرٍ فقتلتْها وما في بطنِها،   فاختصَموا إلى النبي صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ، فقضى أنَّ ديةَ جنينِها   غرةٌ، عبدٌ أو وليدةٌ، وقضى أنَّ ديةَ المرأةِ على عاقِلتها.الراوي : أبو هريرة - المحدث : البخاري - المصدر : صحيح البخاري -الصفحة أو الرقم: 6910 - خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح- الدرر السنية.* 

*دية الرجل مائة ناقة، والمرأة خمسين، النصف، والطفل مثل غيره، إن كان رجل فمائة وإن كان امرأة فخمسين، فالطفل مثل الكبير**.ابن باز* 
**قال ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار (8/67) "**أجمعوا على أن دية المرأة نصف دية الرجل**" ا. هـ. وكذا حكى هذا الإجماع ابن المنذر في الإقناع* *(1/358)**بلفظ"**لا أعلمهم يختلفون فيه**" . وكذا حكاه الشوكاني في السيل الجرار 4/439**.هنا .* 
*ذهب جمهور الفقهاء** ومنهم الحنفية  . والشافعية  . والحنابلة. إلى أن من اعتدى على امرأة فألقت جنينها الحر المسلم حيًّا ثم مات من أثر الجناية فإن فيه* *الدية كاملة**.**حاشية ابن عابدين 5 / 377، مجمع الأنهر على ملتقى الأبحر 2 / 649**.**الإقناع 4 / 132، مغني المحتاج 4 / 103.*.هنا.
* ***وأما إذا انفصل الجنين* *حيًّا* *بسبب العدوان على أمه ثم مات ففي هذه الحالة تجب فيه* *الدية كاملة** ويرث غيره** .*
**قال النووي رحمه الله في « شرح مسلم » 11/176:*

*«* *واعلم أن المراد بهذا كله* *إذا انفصل الجنين ميتًا** ،أما   إذا انفصل حيًّا ثم مات فيجب فيه كمال دية الكبير ،فإن كان ذَكَرًا وجب   مائة بعير؛ وإن كان أنثى فخمسون ؛وهذا مُجْمَع عليه وسواء في هذا كله العمد   والخطأ**»* *انتهى**.*
*«**و   إذا ضُرِب بطنُ امرأةٍ فألقت أجِنَّة ففي كل واحد غرة، وبهذا قال الزهري،   ومالك، والشافعي، وإسحاق، وقال ابن المنذر: ولا أحفظ عن غيرهم خلافهم،  وذلك  لأنه ضمان آدمي، فتعدَّد بتعدُّده كالدِّيات**.*
**وقد اختلف الفقهاء حول : أحقية هذا الجنين في الإرث**قول** "* *جمهور الفقهاء* *"**لا يرث لأن الحياة التقديرية لم توجد بعدها حياة حقيقية** .*
*لا يرث السقط عند أهل العلم إلا إذا استهل، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم**«**إذَا اسْتَهَلَّ الْمَوْلُودُ صَارِخًا وَرِثَ**»**أخرجه أبو داود ( 2920 )، و ابن ماجه ( 2751 ) وصححه العلامة الألباني في « السلسلة الصحيحة » 1/285.*
**سئلت اللجنة الدائمة برئاسة العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله**:
**إن أخا السائق توفي عن أمه وإخوته وأخواته، وعن   زوجته وهي حامل لها ستة أشهر، وبعد مضي خمسة وعشرين يوما تقريبا من تاريخ   الوفاة مات الحمل، ثم سقط توأمان‏:‏ ذكر وأنثى لا حراك بهما، فهل يرث   السقطان من أبيهما مع أنهما ماتا في بطن أمهما‏؟‏*
*فكان الجواب**»**إذا   ثبت أن التوأم سقطا ميِّتين فلا إرث لهما من أبيهما ولا من غيره،  وحياتهما  في بطن أمِّهِما بعد وفاة أبيهِما خمسة وعشرين يومًا أو أكثر لا  توجب لهما  الإرث لسقوطهما من أمهما ميتين‏،‏ وبالله التوفيق**»* *فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 17/47.*
*الشرط الثاني**:**من شروط الإرث:*
*تحقق حياة الوَارِثِ عندَ موتِ المُوَرِّثِ سواء كانت الحياة حقيقية أو تقديرية – أي حياة الجنين " في بطن أمه عند موت المُوَرِّثِ**.*
*فإن ولد الجنين حيًا واستهل بأي علامة تثبت حياته فهو يرث حتى لو توفي بعد الاستهلال.**
**موت المتوارثين في وقت واحد* *:* 
*إذا مات اثنان ولم يُعلم أيهما مات أولًا فلا استحقاق لأحدهما في تركة الآخر سواء أكان موتهما في حادث واحد أم لا** .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

المجلس الثالث 
 *الكتاب*
*أسباب الإرث**تعريف السبب* *:** السبب لغة: ما يُتَوصَّل به إلى غيرِهِ.*
*واصطلاحًا* *:**    ما يلزم من وجوده  الوجود ومن عدمه العدم لذاته .*
 *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الشرح*
 *أسباب الأرث* *لا بد في وجود الحكم الشرعي من توفر ثلاثة أمور :
أ - وجود الأسباب .
ب - وجود الشروط .
جـ - انتفاء الموانع .
وإذا تخلف أمر من هذه الأمور انتفى الحكم الشرعي ولابد 
* *تعريف السبب**:* *قال في لسان العرب : السَّبَبُ كلُّ شيءٍ يُتَوَصَّلُ به إِلى غيره.* ومنه سمي الحبل سببًا، قال تعالى" فَلْيَمْدُدْ بِسَبَبٍ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ "الحج:15. *واصطلاحًا* *:   * *ما يلزم* *من وجوده  الوجود* *ومن عدمه العدم لذاته .* *لذاته** " أي : ذات السبب* 
*مثل : أن يملك النصاب ، لكن لم يَدُرْ عليه الحَوْل ، فهنا لا تجب عليه الزكاة لا لأن ذات السبب لم يتوفر ، بل توفر ووجد وهو وجود النصاب ، ولكن انتفى الشرط وهو حولان الحول. فهنا لا يلزم من وجود* *السبب وجود الحكم ، ولكن لا لذات السبب  ، بل لأمر خارج عنه وهو انتفاء الشرط ، أو وجود مانع .**أهل الحديث*  *مثال ذلك**: النكاح سبب من أسباب الميراث،* *يلزم من وجود النكاح بين الزوجين وجود الميراث**، ويلزم من* *عدم النكاح عدم الميراث**، لكن لأي شيء هذا؟ لذات السبب، قد يوجد النكاح ويتخلف حكم الميراث لوجود مانع، كاختلاف الدِّين.*
*يلزم   من عدم القَرَابة بالنَّسَبِ وهو سبب عدم الإرث ولكن لو أتى سبب آخر   كالنكاح فلا يلزم هنا من عدم القرابة عدم الإرث لوجود سبب آخر وهو النكاح   فلا يرث بسبب القرابة ,إنما بسبب آخر.
**نا  ..* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الكتاب* *وأسباب الإرث ثلاثة :* 
*1-      * *قرابة.  2- نكاح .     3- ولاء .
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*
****أسبابُ الميراثِ**:** مجموعة في قولنا* *"**ن**و**ن*
*الأسبابُ التي تُخَوِّلُ للوارثِ أن يرثَ المتوفَى ثلاثةٌ** :*
*-**ال**نكاحُ "ن** "* *وهو** الزوجيِّةُ* *الناشئةُ عن عقدِ زواجٍ صحيح**ٍ**.*
*ـ ال**نسبُ "ن**"**وهي قرابةُ الدَّمِ أوِ النسبِ**.*
*ـ الولاءُ "و**"* *وهو صِلةٌ تربطُ الشخصَ بغيرِهِ فتجعله في بعض الأحكام كأقاربه وهو ليس من أقاربه* *.*
*وفيه المعتِقُ وارثٌ ، إذا لم يكنْ للعبدِ   المعتَقِ أقاربٌ منْ جهةِ النسبِ .سواءٌ كان العِتْقُ تبرعًا أو نذرًا أو   كفارةً ، فإنه يَثْبُتُ بهِ الولاءُ**.*
*"**الولاءُ لُحْمَةٌ كلُحْمَةِ النسبِ لا يُباعُ ولا يُوهبُ**"**
**الراوي* *:* *عبدالله بن عمر**-**المحدث** :* *الألباني -**المصدر** :* *إرواء الغليل الصفحة أو الرقم: 1738**-**خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح** - الدرر السني**
***عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها**:**
**"**أتَتْ بَريرَةُ تسألُها في كتابتِها، فقالتْ** :* *إن   شئتِ أعطَيتُ أهلَكِ ويكونُ الوَلاءُ لي، وقال أهلُها : إن شئتِ  أعطَيتِها  ما بقِي - وقال سُفيانُ مَرْةً : إن شئتِ أعتقتِها - ويكونُ  الوَلاءُ لنا** .**فلما جاء رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ذكَّرْتُه ذلك،** فقال** : "**ابتاعِيها فأعتِقِيها، فإنَّ الوَلاءَ لمَن أعتَق** "**ثم قام رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على المِنبَرِ - وقال سُفيانُ مرةً** :* *فصعِد رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على المِنبَرِ** -* *فقال* *"**ما   بالُ أقوامٍ يشتَرِطونَ شُروطًا ليستْ في كتابِ اللهِ، مَنِ اشتَرَط   شَرطًا ليس في كتابِ اللهِ فليس له، وإنِ اشتَرَط مِائَةَ مرةٍ** "**.* *عن يَحيى قال** :* *سمِعتُ عَمرَةَ قالتْ : سمِعتُ عائشةَ . رواه مالكٌ، عن يَحيى، عن عَمرَةَ** :* *أنَّ بَريرَةَ، ولم يَذكُرْ : صعِد المِنبَرَ** .**
**الراوي** :* *عائشة أم المؤمنين**-* *المحدث** :* *البخاري* * -* *المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري* *-**الصفحة أو الرقم: 456**-* *خلاصة حكم المحدث : [أورده في صحيحه] وقال : رواه مالك عن يحيى عن عمرة أن بريرة . ولم يذكر صعد المنبر**.
**الشرح**:**
**تَحكي عائشةُ رضي الله عنها أنَّ بَرِيرَةَ بنتَ صَفوانَ- وكانتْ مَوْلَاةً لعائشةَ- أتتْ** "**تسألُها في كِتابتِها**"**،   أي: تَستعينُ بها على أداءِ ما كاتَبتْ عليه مالِكَها، والكتابةُ أنْ   يَتعاقَدَ العبدُ مع سيِّدِه على قَدْرٍ مِن المال إذا أدَّاهُ أصبَحَ   حرًّا، "فقالتْ" أي: عائشةُ رضي الله عنها** "**إنْ شِئتِ أعطيتُ أهلَك**"**،* *أي**:**دفعتُ لمَواليكِ ما لهم عليكِ من مالٍ،**"**ويكونُ الولاءُ لي**"**، والولاءُ عبارةٌ عن تناصُرٍ يُوجِبُ الإرثَ،* *"**وقال أهلُها**"**، أي: أهلُ بريرةَ** "**إنْ شِئتِ أعطيتِها ما بقِي**"**، أي: الذي بقِي من مال الكتابةِ في ذِمَّةِ بَريرةَ،* *"**وقال سفيانُ**"**،   هو ابن عُيَيْنَةَ أحدُ الرُّواةِ المذكورينَ في الحديث، وأشار به إلى   أنَّ سُفيانَ حدَّثَ به على وَجهينِ: فمرَّةً قال: إنْ شِئتِ أعطيتِها ما   بقِي، ومرَّةً قال: إنْ شِئتِ أَعْتَقْتِها، ويكونُ الولاءُ لنا،* *"**فلمَّا جاء رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ذكَّرتْه ذلك**"* *مِن التَّذكيرِ، أي**:* *ذكَّرتْ عائشةُ النَّبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم بما حدَث مع بَريرةَ، "فقال النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم"، أي**:* *لعائشةَ** "**ابتاعِيها**"**، أي**:* *اشترِيها** "**فأعتقِيها؛ فإنَّ الولاءَ لِمَن أعتَقَ**"**،   ثمَّ قام رسولُ الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم على المنبرِ- وقال سفيانُ   مرَّةً: فصَعِدَ رسولُ الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم على المنبر- فقال"**ما بالُ أقوامٍ**"**، أي: ما شأنُهم؟ ولماذا يَفعلونَ ذلك؟** "**يَشترِطونَ شُروطًا، ليستْ في كتابِ اللهِ**"**، أي: لا تُوافِقُ شَرْعَ اللهِ تعالى وحُكمَه من كتابٍ أو سُنَّةٍ،* *"**مَن اشترَطَ شَرْطًا ليس في كتاب الله، فليس له**"**، أي: ذلك الشَّرْطُ، أي: لا يَستحقُّه،* *"**وإنِ اشترَطَ مئةَ مرَّةٍ**"* *ذكَرَ المئةَ؛ للمُبالغةِ في الكثرة، لا أنَّ هذا العددَ بعَينِه هو المرادُ**.
**وفي هذا الحديثِ**:* *حُسْنُ   عِشرةِ الإمامِ مع رعيَّتِه؛ فإنَّه صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم لَمَّا خطَب   لم يُواجِهْ صاحبَ الشَّرْطِ بعينِه؛ لأنَّ المقصودَ يَحصُل له ولغيرِه   بدون فضيحةٍ وشناعة عليه**.**
**وفيه**:**خُطبةُ الإمامِ عندَ وقوع خَطأٍ وتبيِنُه للنَّاسِ حُكْمَ ذلك وإنكارُه عليهم**.
**وفيه**:* *المبالغةُ في إزالةِ المنكرِ، والتغليظُ في تقبيحِه**.
**مثال** :*
*هلكَ هالكٌ عن**: زوجةٍ** وعن* *مُعْتِقٍ**:
**أي توفي عبدٌ أُعْتِقَ عن : زوجة وعن* *مُعْتِقٍ- أي مَنْ أعْتَقَ هذا العبد من قبل**- .
**الحل**:
**زوجةُ المعْتَقِ** ترثُ : بسبب النكاح* *
**ا** ل**مُعْتِق**:**يرثُ بسبب الولاء لأن التركة لم يستغرقها الورثة* *
***توفي معتِقٌ ، وترك :ابن . ثم توفي معتَقٌ وترك زوجة له ،وابن عتيقِهِ -أي ابن الرجل الذي أعتق هذا العبد من قبل**- .
**الحل**
**زوجةُ المعْتَقِ**:**ترث بسبب عقد الزوجية* *
**ابن معتِق** :**يرث بسب الولاء لأنه عصبة للمعتِق الذي هو أبوه** .
** *هلك معتَقٌ عن زوجةٍ وأبٍ ، و مُعْتِقٍ** - .
**الحل**
**زوجةُ المعْتَقِ**:**ترث بسبب عقد الزوجية* *
**أبي** المعْتَقِ** : يرثُ الباقي عصبة بالنسبِ** .
**وليس للمُعْتِقِ - شيئًا* *لأن ورثة المعتَقِ استغرقوا التركة** .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
الكتاب
 
*المستحقون للتركة**توزع التركة بين المستحقين على الترتيب الآتي** :*
*1 – يبدأ بأصحاب الفروض .*
*2 – ثم بالعصبات النسبية ،كالأب .*
*3 – ثم بالعصبة السببية* *(1)**وهو المعتِق ذكرًا كان أو أنثى* 
*4 – ثم بعصبة المعتِق الذكور فقط عند عدم وجوده .*
*5 – ثم بالرد على ذوي الفروض النسبية بقدر سهامهم.*
*6 – ثم بذوي الأرحام عند عدم كل من  تقدم .*
*7 – ثم بمولى المولاة .*
*8 – ثم بعصبته .*
*9- ثم المقر له بالنسب إذا تضمن الإقرار تحميل النسب على غير المقر ،كما إذا أقر لشخص أنه أخوه لأبيه ولم يصدقه الأب .*
*10 – ثم بمن أوصي له بما زاد على الثلث.*
*ـــــــــ* 
*(1)      * *الذي   جرى العمل به في المحاكم أن مولى العتاقة لا يرث إلا بعد ذوي الأرحام  ،لأن  القرابة الحقيقية مُقدمة على قرابة المعتِق الحُكمية .*

*11 – إذا لم يوجد أحد من هؤلاء توضع التركة في بيت المال(1).*
*ـــــــــ*
*(1)* *عند   الشافعي لايرث مولى الموالاة ،ولا المقر له بالنسب ،ولا الموصى له بما  زاد  على الثلث ،ويقدم بيت المال إن كان منتظمًا على الرد،وذوي الأرحام .
* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح**توزع التركة بين المستحقين على الترتيب الآتي :*
*1** – يُبْدَأُ بأصحابِ الفروضِ .*
*أصحابُ الفروضِ**:**هم الذين لهم سِهام مقدرة* *في كتاب الله تعالى أو في سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو في الإجماع** .**فالفروض المقدرة* *:**النصف**،والربع،**والثمن**،**الثلثان،* *والثلث** ،**والسدس**.** 
*****أصحاب الفروض النسبية**:* *أي قرابة الدم والنسب**.* 
*وهم: ثلاثة من الرجال* *:**الأب** ، و**الجد**، و**الأخ لأم**.**
**وسبعة من النساء* *:* *الأم ،الجدة،* *البنت**،* *بنت الابن** وإن نزل الابن ،الأخت الشقيقة ،**الأخت لأب**،** الأخت لأم**.*
*أصحاب الفروض السببية**
**وهي العلاقة بسبب ،أو**الناشئة بسبب عقد زواج صحيح "**الزوج والزوجة**"*
*2** – ثم بالعصبات النسبية ،كالابن .*
*والعصبات النسبية للميت "كل رجل ليس بينه وبين الميت في سلسلة النسب الذي يصله بالميت امرأة،ف**هم بنو الرجل وقرابته لأبيه،مثل**:**الابن - ابن الابن - الأب- الجد وإن علا**.....**
**أصحاب العصبة النسبية وهم بالترتيب حسب أولوية الإرث**:
**أولًا** :* *الفروع**:**
**وهم* *الابن** ثم** ابن الابن** وإن نزل الابن* *.* *
**ثم** الأصول* *:**
**وهم الأب* *ثم* *الجد الصحيح**-**أبو الأب**-* *وإن علا* *..... .* *
**ثم** الحواشي* *:**
**أ ـ الإخوة* *:
**وهم إخوة المتوفى* *الأشقاء**
**ثم**
**إخوة المتوفى لأب** .
**ثم**
**أبناء إخوة المتوفى** الأشقاء**.* *
**ثم**
**أبناء إخوة المتوفى* *لأب**.**
**ثم**
**ب ـ ثم الأعمام* *:
**هم أعمام المتوفى وإن نزلوا**
**أعمام المتوفى الأشقاء* *.* *
**ثم**
**أعمام المتوفى لأب** .* *
**ثم**
**أبناء أعمام المتوفى الأشقاء* *.* *
**ثم**
**أبناء أعمام المتوفى لأب** .*
*3* *– ثم بالعصبة السببية (1) وهو المعتِق ذكرًا كان أو أنثى* 
*(1)    * *الذي   جرى العمل به في المحاكم أن مولى العتاقة لا يرث إلا بعد ذوي الأرحام  ،لأن  القرابة الحقيقية مقدمة على قرابة المعتَقِ الحُكْمِيَّة .*
*ولاء العِتْقِ**:**صاحبه وهو المُعتِقُ لا يرثُ بالفرضِ ولا بالقرابةِ بل يرثُ بالولاءِ ، كما سبق تفصيله** . 
**وفيه** المعتِق وارث**،إذا لم يكن للعبدِ* *المعتَق* *أقارب من جهة النسب*
*4** – ثم بعصبة المعتَق الذكور فقط عند عدم وجوده .*
*فالمعتِق* *–* *بكسر التاء – من جملة العصبة بالنفس , ومعنى بالنفس أنه عاصب بذاته من غير أن يُشترط لعصوبته وجود شخص آخر معه**.**فكل   واحد من العصبة المذكورين قبله في ذلك الترتيب يحجبه عن الميراث حجب   حرمان. والمعتِقُ لا يحجب أحدًا من العصبة قبله بل هم يحجبونه , وإنما   يَحجُب المعتِقُ عصبَتَه هو المتعصبين بأنفسهم , لأن عصبة المعتِق   المتعصبين بأنفسهم ينتقل إليهم الولاء عند عدم وجوده كما قال في مطالب أولي   النهى**:* *وَالْمُعْتِقُ وَعَصَبَتُهُ الْمُتَعَصِّبُو  نَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ لِلْخَبَرِ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ* *.* *اهـ 
**فلو هلك هالك عن معتِقه وابنِ مُعتِقه فإن ابن المعتِق لا يرث هنا لوجود أبيه المعتِق** .**والله تعالى أعلم**.**إسلام ويب**هنا*
*** *هلك معتَقٌ عن: أخت ، وابن معتِق ، وابن ابن معتِق**.
**الحل**
**أخت المولى المعتَق: ترث بالنسب** .
**ابن المعتِق : يرث بالولاءِ لأنه أقرب عصبة للمعتِق**.
**ابن ابن المعتِق: لايرث المولى لوجود عصبة أقرب منه للمعتِق**.*
*5** – ثم بالرد على ذوي الفروض النسبية بقدر سهامهم.*
*مسائل الميراث أنواع ثلاثة** :* 
*1* *ـ فريضة عادلة* *2* *ـ فريضة عائلة* *3* *ـ فريضة قاصرة*
**فريضة عادلة* *: فيها يأخذ كل صاحب فرض فرضه بلا زيادة ولا نقصان** أي يستغرقوا التركة دون أن يبقى منها شيئ أو يبقى لهم شيئ**.*
*مثال** :* 
*تُوفيت امرأة عن** :* *زوج** ، و**أخت شقيقة*
*الزوج** النصف فرضًا* 
*الأخت الشقيقة** النصف فرضًا* 
*كل واحد منهما استحق النصف واستغرقوا التركة بالكامل .فلا إشكال في التوزيع.*
**فريضة عائلة** :**وهي التي يزيد فيها مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح ،ويظهر هذا في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض أكثر من أصل المسألة** .*
*مثال** :*
*تُوفيت امرأة عن** :* *زوج** ، و**أم** ، و**أخت شقيقة**.* 
*الزوج* *النصف* *فرضًا*
*الأم* *ثلث* *التركة* *فرضًا* 
*الأخت الشقيقة* *النصف** فرضًا*
*نلاحظ أن الأنصبة استغرقت التركة وزيادة ، فنُدْخِل النقص على الجميع بنفس النسب وسيأتي تفصيله .*
**فريضة قاصرة**:* *الفريضة القاصرة أو الناقصة** هي التي* *يقل** فيها مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض* *عنِ الواحدِ الصحيحِ،وهي عكس العائلة.*
*مثال** :* 
*تُوفيَ رجلٌ عن* *:* *بنت** ، و**بنت ابن**.*
*البنت* *النصف* *فرضًا** ،**بنت الابن* *السدس* *فرضًا تكملة للثلثين**.*
*نلاحظ أن الأنصبة لم تستغرق التركة** ، فأين يذهب باقي التركة ؟ الجواب : يرد على الورثة بنفس نسبة أنصبائهم .وهذا له معالجة حسابية مطولة ليس مقامها هنا الآن.*
*6** – ثم بذوي الأرحام عند عدم كل من  تقدم .*
*ذوو الأرحام** هم* *:* 
*كل قريب لم يُف**ْ**رَض له سهمٌ مُقَدَّرٌ* *"* *أي ليس من أصحاب الفروض " ولم يكن من العصبات** .**مثل الخال، والخالة، والعمة، والجد لأم ،وبنت البنت ،وابن البنت،وابن الأخت ،وبنت الأخت .....* 
*7** – ثم بمولى المولاة .*
*والولاءُ عبارةٌ عن تناصُرٍ يُوجِبُ الإرثَ** .*
*-"* *لا حِلفَ في الإسلامِ* *،* *وأيُّما حِلفٍ كانَ في الجاهليَّةِ لم يَزِدْهُ الإسلامُ إلَّا شدَّةً**"*
*الراوي* *:* *جبير بن مطعم** -* *المحدث** :* *الألباني* *-* *المصدر** :* *صحيح أبي داود* -*الصفحة أو الرقم: 2925** -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح -**انظر شرح الحديث رقم 22168**- الدرر السنية
**الشرح**:**
**في هذا الحديثِ يُبَيِّنُ النَّبِيُّ   صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم أنَّه لا حِلْفَ في الإسلامِ، و"الحِلْفُ": هو   عقْدُ النُّصرَةِ والتَّعاوُنِ بَيْنَ فَرْدَيْنِ أو قَبِيلَتَيْنِ أو   جَمَاعَتَيْنِ؛* *والمرادُ بالحِلفِ المنفيِّ حِلفُ التوارُثِ** والحِلف على ما مَنَع الشرعُ مِنه، وقيل**:* *وَإِنَّما   نُفِيَ الحِلْفُ في الإسلامِ؛ لأنَّ الإسلامَ يُوجِبُ على المسلمِ  لِأخيهِ  المسلمِ مِنَ التَّعاونِ والأُخوَّةِ والتَّناصرِ ما هو فوقَ  المطلوبِ  مِنَ الْحِلْفِ؛ فلا معنى لِعقدِ الحلفِ بَيْنَ المسلمينَ**. 
**وما كان مِن حِلْفٍ في الجاهليَّةِ؛   فإنَّ الإسلامَ لا يَزيدُه إلَّا شِدَّةً؛ وكانَ أهلُ الجاهليَّةِ   يَتَعاهدونَ على التَّوارثِ والتَّناصُرِ في الحروبِ، وَأداءِ الضَّماناتِ   الواجبةِ عليهم وغَيرِ ذلك،* *فَنَهى النَّبِيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم عَن إِحداثِه في الإسلامِ،** وَأقرَّ ما كان في الجاهليَّةِ؛ وَفاءً بِالعهودِ وحِفظًا لِلحقوقِ وَالذِّمامِ**.** الدرر السنية* 
*-* *اختلف الفقهاء في ميراث مولى الموالاة‏.‏* 
*فذهب جمهور الفقهاء من المالكيّة والشّافعيّة والحنابلة وابن شبرمة والثّوري والأوزاعي إلى أنّ* *عقد الموالاة ليس سببًا من أسباب الإرث‏.‏* 
*وذهب   الحنفيّة إلى أنّ عقد الموالاة سبب من أسباب الإرث‏,‏ ومرتبته بعد مولى   العتاقة‏,‏ فإذا أسلم شخص مكلّف على يد رجل مسلم ووالاه‏,‏ وعاقده على أن   يرثه‏,‏ كأن يقول‏:‏ أنت مولاي ترثني إذا مت وتعقل عنّي إذا جنيت‏,‏ فيقول   الآخر‏:‏ قبلت‏,‏ صحّ هذا العقد‏,‏ فيرثه إذا مات بعد ذكر الإرث والعقل‏,‏   وعقله عليه وإرثه له‏.‏هنا - 
* *8** – ثم بعصبته .أي عصبة مولى المولاة. ويقال فيهم ما قيل في حكم  إرث مولى المولاة*
*9**- ثم المقر له بالنسب إذا تضمن الإقرار تحميل النسب على غير المقر ،كما إذا أقر لشخص أنه أخوه لأبيه ولم يصدقه الأب* *.** ولم   يثبت نسبه بدليل آخر غير الإقرار، فلا يثبت به نسب المقر له من المقر   عليه؛ لأنه لا يملك إنسان أن يلحق نسب شخص بآخر بمجرد الدعوى، فلا يرث   شيئًا من تركة المقر عليه، وإنما يستحق من تركة المقر نفسه إذا مات، ولم   يكن له أحد من أصحاب المراتب السابقة.*
*أما إذا صدقه أبوه في   الإقرار بالنسب، ثبت بإقرار المقر نسبه من أبيه أيضًا،واستحقاق المقر له   الإرث على النحو المذكور، ليس بطريق الإرث، وإنما هو في معنى الوصية*
*الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي*

*10** – ثم بمن أوصى له بما زاد على الثلث.*
*لأن الوصية في حدود الثلث تنفذ قبل توزيع التركة على الورثة.*
*11** – إذا لم يوجد أحد من هؤلاء توضع التركة في بيت المال (1).*
*(1)    * *عند   الشافعية لايرث مولى الموالاة ،ولا المقر له بالنسب ،ولا الموصى له بما   زاد على الثلث ،ويقدم بيت المال إن كان منتظمًا على الرد،وذوي الأرحام .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الرابع**من صفحة 13 إلى صفحة 16 من الكتاب* 

*الكتاب*
 *الوارثون بالفرض أوالتعصيب من الذكور**عشرة وهم* *:**1-الابن   ، 2- وابن الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة ، 3- والأب ، 4– والجد أبو الأب  وإن  علا بمحض الذكورة ، 5– والأخ مطلقًا، 6 – وابن الأخ الشقيق أو لأب وإن  سفل  بمحض الذكورة،7 – والعم الشقيق أو لأب وإن علا كعم الأب أو عم الجد –  8-  وابن العم الشقيق ،أو لأب وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة -9- والزوج – 10- وذو   الولاء .* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الشرح* *الوارثون بالفرض أوالتعصيب من الذكور* *عشرة وهم :1- الابن  ، 2- وابن الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة أي : سلسلة الورثة كلهم ذكور :ابن ابن ثم ابن ابن ابن ثم   ابن ابن ابن ابن ، وهكذا مهما نزلت درجة الابن، ولكن أولوية الإرث للابن   الحي وأقرب درجة للمتوفى ،فابن الابن أقرب درجة للمتوفى من ابن ابن الابن   وهكذا  ، 3- والأب ، 4– والجد أبو الأب وإن علا بمحض الذكورة، ما قيل في ابن الابن وإن نزلت درجته يقال في الأب وإن علت درجته ،أب ثم أب أب ثم أب أب أب وهكذا  ، 5– والأخ مطلقًا. مطلقًا :أي كل أنواع الأخوة ،الأخ الشقيق والأخ لأب والأخ لأم ، 6 – وابن الأخ الشقيق أو لأب وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة، أي : ابن   ابن أخ شقيق  وإن نزل؛ابن ابن  ابن أخ شقيق؛  المهم تكون سلسلة رجال   لايتخللها أنثى وهذا معنى بمحض الذكورة ، ونفس الشيء يطبق على ابن ابن الأخ   لأب  وإن نزل بمحض الذكورة ،7 – والعم الشقيق أو لأب وإن علا كعم الأب أو عم الجد – 8- وابن العم الشقيق ،أو لأب وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة، مثل ابن ابن عم شقيق وإن نزل أو سفل بمحض الذكورة  -9- والزوج – 10- وذو الولاء.
**الوارثات بالفرض أو التعصيب من النساء* 
*سبع وهن : 1- البنت ، 2- وبنت الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة،**أي* *إن سفل الابن بمحض الذكورة مثل : بنت ابن ابن ، بنت ابن ابن ابن مهما نزل الابن**  ،3- والأم ، 4 – والجدة لأم ،**أي** أم الأم* *و** أم أم الأم* *و**أم أم أم الأم مهما علت الأم ،* * أو الجدة لأب* *أي**:* *أم الأب و أم أب أب ، وأم أب أب أب وهكذا ،**وإن عَلَت ما لم تُدْلِ إلى الميتِ بجدٍّ فاسدٍ كأم أبي الأم، فإن هذه من ذوي الأرحام ،**الجد الفاسد هو أبو الأم فهو من ذوي الأرحام* *. 5-  والأخت مطلقًا ،* *مطلقًا أي جميع الأخوات من أي جهة أي الأخت الشقيقة والأخت لأب والأخت لأم* *، 6 – والزوجة ، 7 – والمعْتِقَة .*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب*
*موانع الأرث**تعريف المانع** : المانع لغة: الحائل .*
*واصطلاحًا* *: ما تفوت به أهلية الإرث بعد وجود سببه .*
*ويمنع الإرث أحد هذه الأمور الآتية :*
*1-    * *الرق كاملًا كالقِنِّ* *(1)** ،أو ناقصًا كالمكاتب ، لأن العبد لا* *يَمْلِكُ ولأن مِلْكَهُ لسيده ولا قرابة بين السيد والميت* *(2)**.
________
* *(1)العبد* 
*(2)إذا أعتق بعض العبد   سمي مبعضًا ،وحكمه :أنه كالقِنِّ عند المالكية ،والحنفية فلا يرث ولا يورث   ،وعند الحنابلة يرث ويورث ،وعند الشافعية لايرث ولكن ما اكتسبه ببعضه  الحر  يكون لورثته .*
*2-    * *القتل الذي يوجب القصاص أو الكفارة وهو العمد وشبه العمد والخطأ* *(3)** وما جرى مجراه ،بخلاف القتل بسبب فلا يمنع* *(4)** الميراث ،وحرم القاتل من الميراث لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "القاتل لايرث"* *(5)**.*
*(3)قال المالكية : يرث القاتل خطأ لعدم قصده ،وبه أخذ القانون .*
*(4)نص قانون المواريث   على حرمان القاتل بسبب لأنه قد يكون محرِّضًا وذلك يوافق مذهب المالكية   ،وعند الشافعي يمنع القاتل من الميراث ولو قتلًا بحق ؛كأن يقتل قريبه   دفاعًا عن نفسه.*
*(5)أخرجه ابن ماجه ،والنسائي والترمذي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح**والمانع* *:   ما يلزم من وجوده العدم ، والممنوع من الإرث هو الشخص الذي توفر له سبب   الإرث ولكنه اتصف بصفة سلبت عنه أهلية الإرث . ويسمى هذا الشخص ممنوعًا أو   محرومًا من الميراث** .*
* ويمنع الإرث أحد هذه الأمور الآتية :
أولًا :**الرِّق* *كاملًا** كالقِنِّ،* *القِنُّ* : *العَبْدُ الذى كان أَبوه مملوكًا لمواليه**،* وقال ابن سِيده: العبدُ القِنُّ الذي مُلِكَ هو وأَبواه، *،أي   كون الشخص عبدًا مملوكًا ، والرق يمنع العبد من أن يرث ، كما يمنعه من أن   يورث ، والرق المانع من الميراث تمامًا هو الرق الكامل ، وذلك لأن العبد   وما ملك مملوك لسيده ، فلو ورَّثْنَا العبدَ من أقاربهِ الأحرارِ ، فإن ما   سيرثه منهم سيذهب لسيده.*
* ،أو ناقصًا كالمُكاتِب ، لأن العبد لا يملك ولأن مِلْكَهُ لسيدِهِ ولا قرابة بين السيد والميت  .*
*والمُكاتب: من وقعت عليه الكتابة، وحقيقتها تعليق عتق المملوك على أدائه مالاً أو نحوه .**وفي إرث المكاتب خلاف* 
*فإذا أعتق بعض العبد سمي مبعضًا ،وحكمه :أنه كالقِنِّ عند المالكية ،والحنفية فلا يرث ولا يورث ،وعند الحنابلة يرث ويورث ،وعند الشافعية لايرث ولكن ما اكتسبه ببعضه الحر يكون لورثته.*
* "المكاتَبُ يُعْتَقُ بقَدرِ ما أدَّى ، و يُقامُ عليهِ الحدُّ بقَدرِ ما عُتِقَ منه ، و يرِثُ بقدرِ ما عُتِقَ منهُ"*
*الراوي** :* *عبدالله بن عباس** -المحدث** :* *الألباني**-**المصدر** :* *صحيح النسائي**-**الصفحة أو الرقم**: 4826 -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث** :* *صحيح** .الدرر-*

وَالْمَعْنَى إِذَا ثَبَتَ لِلْمُكَاتَبِ دِيَةٌ أَوْ مِيرَاثٌ ثَبَتَ لَهُ مِنَ الدِّيَةِ وَالْمِيرَاثِ بِحَسَبِ مَا عُتِقَ مِنْهُ ، كَمَا لَوْ  أَدَّى نِصْفَ كِتَابَتِهِ ثُمَّ مَاتَ أَبُوهُ وَهُوَ حُرٌّ وَلَمْ يُخَلِّفْ غَيْرَهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَرِثُ مِنْهُ نِصْفَ مَالِهِ، أَوْ كَمَا إِذَا جَنَى عَلَى الْمُكَاتَبِ جِنَايَةً وَقَدْ أَدَّى بَعْضَ كِتَابَتِهِ فَإِنَّ    الْجَانِي عَلَيْهِ يَدْفَعُ إِلَى وَرَثَتِهِ بِقَدْرِ مَا أَدَّى مِنْ    كِتَابَتِهِ دِيَةَ حُرٍّ وَيَدْفَعُ إِلَى مَوْلَاهُ بِقَدْرِ مَا  بَقِيَ   مِنْ كِتَابَتِهِ دِيَةَ عَبْدٍ ،مَثَلًا إِذَا كَاتَبَهُ عَلَى  أَلْفٍ  وَقِيمَتُهُ مِائَةٌ  فَأَدَّى  خَمْسَ مِائَةٍ ثُمَّ قُتِلَ ،فَلِوَرَثَةِ  الْعَبْدِ  خَمْسُمِائَةٍ مِنْ  أَلْفٍ نِصْفُ دِيَةِ حُرٍّ، وَلِمَوْلَاهُ  خَمْسُونَ  نِصْفُ قِيمَتِهِ  كَذَا فِي الْمِرْقَاةِ .عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود .
فائدة :
ودية قِنٍّ - ذكرًا كان أو أنثى - قيمته. الروضُ المُرْبِعُ ص479-480.
*لأنه مال متقوم.
ثانيًا :القتل :
المانع الثاني من موانع الميراث :* *القتل :*
*الجمهورُ الأعظمُ من فقهاءِ الصحابةِ والتابعينَ والأئمةِ المجتهدينَ على أنَّ القاتلَ لا يرث شيئًا من تركةِ مورِّثِهِ المقتول . 
* فعن أبي هريرةَ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، عن رسولِ اللهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أنه قالَ  " القاتلُ لا يرثُ " 
صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / ص : 117 / حديث رقم : 2211 .
وهناك آراء مختلفة للفقهاء في حقيقة القتل المانع للميراث .
**·** أن القتلَ الذي يمنعُ من الميراثِ ، هو* *القتلُ العمدُ العدوانُ** - وشبه العمد . 
*
*مثال القتل شبه العمد :أن يضرب أحدٌ شخصًا في غير مقتل بعصًا صغيرة أو بسوط، أو لَكَزه بيده ونحو ذلك.
فالضرب مقصود، والقتل غير مقصود، فسمي شبه عمد.
**قتل العمد وشبه العمد يشتركان في قصد الجناية.
*
*- موسوعة الفقه الإسلامي -
**·  * *أما* *إذا كان القتلُ بسبب أي عمد**ً**ا غير عدوان**ٍ** بأن كان عمد**ً**ا بحقِّ تنفيذ حكمٍ قضائي، أو كان عمد**ً**ا بحقِّ الدفاعِ عن النفسِ أو ال**ْ**ع**ِ**رضِ أو المالِ* *، أو لم يكنْ عمد**ً**ا** ، أي كان خطأ ، فإنه لا يمنعُ من الميراثِ .**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 45 .
*
القتل الخطأ نوعان:
الأول: أن يفعل فعلاً لا يريد به إصابة المقتول فيصيبه  ويقتله، مثل أن   يقصد رمي صيد فيصيب بفعله إنسانًا، أو يقصد رجلاً غير  معصوم فيصيب غيره.
الثاني: أن يقتل من يظنه مرتدًا، أو كافرًا حربيًّا، فإذا هو مسلم، فالأول خطأ في نفس الفعل، والثاني خطأ في ظن الفاعل.
وهذا وهذا، كلاهما قَتْل خطأ، تجب فيه الدية والكفارة، ولا قصاص فيه.*- موسوعة الفقه الإسلامي -.
*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب*
*تابع موانع الأرث*
 *3-اختلاف الدِّين   :فلا يرث المسلمُ الكافرَ وبالعكس ،أما الكفار فيرث بعضهم بعضًا،لأن   الكفرَكلَّهُ ملةٌ واحدةٌ ،ولا يرث المرتد من مسلم  ولا ذمي ولا مرتد،أما   هو إذا مات أو قُتل ،فيرثه أقاربه المسلمون ،والدليل على عدم الميراث مع   اختلاف الدين :قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لايتوارث أهل ملتين شتى " (3)*
*4-اختلاف (4)الدار:في حق الكفار أي اختلافهما حكمًا سواء اختلفت حقيقة أو لا .فمثال الحكمي والحقيقي* *الذمي مع الحربي ،ومثال الحكمي فقط : الذمي والمستأمن في دارنا ،ووجه ذلك عدم التناصر فيما بينهم عند اختلاف الدار* 
*ـــــــــــــ*
*(3)أخرجه أبو داود عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما .*
* (4)عند الشافعية لا يمنع اختلاف الدار وكذا عند   المالكية والحنابلة ،وقد جرى قانون المحاكم على أن اختلاف الدار لايمنع من   الإرث بين المسلمين ،ولا يمنع بين غيرهم إلا إذا كانت شريعة الدار  الأجنبية  تمنع توريث الأجنبي عليها .*

 *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح* *ثالثًا : اختلاف الدِّين :*
*المانع الثالث من موانع الميراث* * اختلاف الدِّين :
*** عن أسامة بن زيد ، رفعه إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال  "* *لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ** " .**صحيح سنن ابن ماجه* */** ج**:* *2 / حديث رقم : 2205* */ ص : 115 .* 
**وعن عمرو بن شعيب ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ؛ أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال* *" لا يتوارثُ أهلُ ملتينِ* *" .**حسن صحيح ـ صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2207 .*
*ـ* *يقرر جمهور الفقهاء أن العبرة في اختلاف الدِّينِ هي بوقت وفاة الموَرِّثِ .*
*فإذا مات الزوج المسلم ، وبعد موته بلحظة أسلمت زوجتُه الكتابيةُ* *، فإنها رغم ذلك تعتبر محرومة من الميراث**، لأنها في لحظة وفاة زوجها كانت مخالفة له في الدين**. فالوقت الذي مات فيه الموَرث هو الوقت الحقيقي لاستحقاق المال الموروث** .* *  الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 48 .
*** ميراث المرتد 
اختلف العلماء في ذلك على قولين:  
القول الأول:  المنع من إرث المسلم من المرتد ويكون ماله فيئًا في بيت المال،  وبه قال أبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد في المشهور. 
القول الثاني:  أن ماله لورثته المسلمين،  ويروى عن أبي بكر الصديق وعلي بن أبي طالب وابن مسعود وبعض التابعين وهو رواية عن أحمد. 
والراجح الأول لحديث أسامة:
*عن أسامة بن زيد ، رفعه إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال  " لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ " .صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 ،. 
*اما الْمُرْتَدُّ فَلَا يَرِثُ الْمُسْلِمَ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ- .                              صحيح مسلم            * »*       كتاب الفرائض-  

*رابعًا : اختلاف الدِّار في حق الكفار :*
*المانع الرابع من موانع الميراث* *اختلاف الدِّار* *في حق الكفار:** أي اختلافهما حكمًا سواء اختلفت حقيقة أو لا* 
* .فمثال الحكمي والحقيقي* *الذمي مع الحربي ،ومثال الحكمي فقط : الذِّمِي والمستأمَن في دارنا ،ووجه ذلك عدم التناصر فيما بينهم عند اختلاف الدار* 
*الذمي :الذي يدفع الجزية
**و المعاهَد :هو الذي بيننا و بينه عهد سواء كان في بلادنا أو في بلاده بيننا و بينه عهد على وضع الحرب بيننا و بينه هدنة 
**المستأمَن : الذي يدخل بلدنا بإذن منا آخذ للأمان دخل لعمل أو يؤدي رسالة أو سفارة أو غير ذلك .
**الحربي: هو الذي ليس بينه وبين المسلمين عهد ولا أمان ولا عقد ذمة.*

**الحكمي والحقيقي:**الذمي مع الحربي:الذمي حكمي لأنه مقيم في بلادنا  ويدفع الجزية ،لذا اختلاف الدار حكمي وليس حقيقي .
أما الحربي ف**اختلاف الدار حقيقي  هو في بلده بعيدًا عنا.
**ومثال الحكمي فقط : الذِّمِي والمستأمَن في دارنا : فكلاهما مقيم في دارنا ولكنهما في حكم اختلاف الدارين .
**المرادُ باختلافِ الدارينِ أنَّ كلا**ً** منَ الوَارثِ والمورِّثِ ينتمي إلى دولةٍ غير دولةِ الآخرِ وله جنسية تختلفُ عنْ جنسيةِ الآخرِ .*
*والواقع أن اختلاف الدارين لا يعتبر مانعًا شرعيًّا من موانع الإرث بين المسلمين ولا يوجد دليل على منعِ الثوارثِ. فالجمهور لا يرون اختلاف الدار مانعًا من موانع الإرث،*
*قال صاحب المغني:       "وقياس المذهب عندي أن الملة الواحدة يتوارثون وإن اختلفت ديارهم ، لأن       العمومات من النصوص تقتضي توريثهم ولم يرد بتخصيصهم نص ولا إجماع ،  ولا   يصح    قياس فيجب العمل بعمومها" .اهـ*
ملتقى أهل الحديث *
**وقد أخذ القانون بهذ إلا في صورة واحدة** أخذ فيها برأي أبي حنيفة* *وهي** ما إذا كانت شريعة الدولة الأجنبية تمنع توريث غير رعاياها، فمنع القانون توريث رعايا هذه الدولة الأجنبية المانعة، فعامله بالمثل في التوريث.**
*نداء الإيمان فقه السنة

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الخامس*
*الكتاب* *صفحة 16إلى 20* *الفروض المقدرة**تعريف الفرض**: الفرض لغة : التقدير.*
*واصطلاحًا**: جزء مُقَدّر شرعًا من التركة لوارث خاص.*
*والفروض ستة** وهي: 1- النصف  2- الربع  3- الثمن*
*4-الثلثان  5- الثلث   6- السدس .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
**الفروض ستة** وهي:  
- النصف: مثاله"* *وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"النساء 11.*
*- الربع* *: مثاله"**فَإِن   كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ"النساء 12.
**- الثمن :**مثاله"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ   فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُم"**النساء 12.
**- الثلثان :**مثاله"**فَإِن كَانَتَا  اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ   مِمَّا تَرَكَ"**176النساء.
**- الثلث :**مثاله"**فَإِن   كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ  شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"النساء 12.*
*- السدس* *:**مثاله"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ   مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن  كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11.
*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب* 
 
*من يستحق النصف* *1-البنت الصلبية عند انفرادها,ولم يكن معها ابن فأكثر للمتوفي.*
*2-بنت الابن إذا كانت منفرده, ولم تكن بنت الصلب ولا ابن فأكثر.*
*3-الأخت الشقيقة عند انفرادها وعدم الأولاد,وأولاد الأبناء,وعدم الأب والجد.*
*4-الأخت لأب عند انفرادها إذا لم تكن أخت شقيقة ولا أخ شقيق فأكثر ولا من شرط فقده مع الشقيقة.*
*5-الزوج إذا لم يكن للميت ولد ولا ولد ابن مطلقًا.* 
*من يستحق الربع*
  *الربع فرض اثنين:*
*1-الزوج مع الولد,أو ولد الابن.*
*2-الزوجة عند عدم الولد وولد الابن,فتستقل به الواحدة,ويشترك فيه الأكثر.*
من يستحق الثمن *الثمن فرض الزوجه عند وجود الولد أو ولد الابن,تستقل به الواحدة ويشترك فيه الأكثر.*
من يستحق الثلثين الثلثان فرض أربعة:
1-البنتان الصلبيتان فأكثر عند عدم الابن.
2-بنتا الابن فأكثر عند الانفراد ولم يكن ولد للميت.
3-الأختان الشقيقتان فأكثر عند الانفراد ،مع عدم الولد وولد الابن والأب اتفاقًا,ومع عدم الجد عند الإمام.
4-الأختان   لأب فأكثر عند الانفراد مع عدم الولد وولد الابن والأب والأخت الشقيقة,   والأخ الشقيق, والأب اتفاقًا,ومع عدم الجد عند الإمام.

  من يستحق الثلث الثلث فرض اثنين:
1-الأم إذا لم   يكن للميت ولد ولا ولد ابن ولا اثنان فأكثر من الإخوة والأخوات مطلقًا,لكن   يكون لها ثلث الباقي بعد فرض أحد الزوجين في مسألتين هما:
  (أ)مات الشخص,وترك زوجه وأبوين.
  (ب)ماتت المرأة, وتركت زوجًا , وأبوين.
2-الاثنان فصاعدًا من ولد الأم يستوي فيه الذكور والإناث.
من يستحق السدس السدس فرض سبعة:
1-الأب مع الولد أو ولد الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة.
2-الجد الصحيح عند عدم الأب مع وجود الولد أو ولد الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة.
3-الأم إذا كان للميت ولد أو ولد ابن وإن سفل,أو له اثنان فأكثر من الإخوة أو الأخوات أو منهما مطلقًا وارثين أو محجوبين.
4-الجدة الصحيحه فتستقل به الواحدة ويشتركن فيه لو تعددن بشرط التساوي في الدرجة.
5-ولد الأم إذا كان واحدًا مع عدم الفرع الوارث مطلقًا والأصل الوارث الذكر.
6-بنت الابن فأكثرمع الصلبية المنفردة إذا لم يكن معها من يعصبها.
7-الأخت لأب فأكثر مع الشقيقة المنفردة إذا لم يكن معها من يعصبها.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

*الشرح 
**لن نفصل كثيرًا في هذا لأنه سيعرض في موضع آخر بصورة أخرى ،فيعرض كل وارث وحالات ميراثه 
وليسهل حفظ ذلك نوصي بحفظ آيات المواريث ،وكذلك ما صح من أحاديث رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك . وتيسيرًا للأمر سنذكر هذه الآيات والأحاديث 
*
*مصادرُ أحكامِ الميراثِ
**أولاً : منَ القرآنِ* *
**وردتْ ثلاثُ آياتٍ بكتابِ اللهِ
*** قال تعالى في سورة النساء :
1 - " يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ   اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ  ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً   فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ  وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ   مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن  كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ   وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ   فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ      مِن  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ   آبَآؤُكُمْ      وَأَبناؤُكُمْ لاَ  تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ   نَفْعاً      فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللّهِ إِنَّ  اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيما حَكِيماً" 11  ... 
هذه الآية بينت إرث أولاد الميت الذكور و الأناث كما بينت ميراث الأبوين .*
*وهذا التقسيم للتركة إنما يكون بعد إخراج وصية الميت في حدود الثلث أو إخراج ما عليه من دَيْن.
التفسير الميسر 
وتقديم الوصية على الدَّيْنِ وإنْ كانت مؤخرة عنه في الوفاء للاهتمام بها.تفسير الجلالين
 * وقال تعالى في سورة النساء :
2- " وَلَكُمْ   نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِن   كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِن بَعْدِ   وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا  أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا   تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن  لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ   فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُم مِّن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ   بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَإِن كَانَ  رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ   وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ  وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ فَإِن   كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ  شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ مِن بَعْدِ   وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ  غَيْرَ مُضَآرٍّ وَصِيَّةً مِّنَ   اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ "12".
**وهذه الآية بينت ميراث الزوجين و ميراث الأخوة و الأخوات لأم ..
**من بعد قضاء ديون الميت, وإنفاذ وصيته إن كان قد أوصى بشيء لا ضرر فيه على الورثة.**التفسير الميسر**
 *وقال تعالى في آخر السورة  :
**    3 - " يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللّهُ   يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلاَلَةِ إِنِ  امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ   وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا  تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ   يَكُن لَّهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَتَا  اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ   مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً  رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ   مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ  اللّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّواْ   وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ "176النساء"..**وهذه الآية بينت ميراث الأخوة و الأخوات الأشقاء و لأب ..*
*ثانيًا : من السنة 
**عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:***"أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِها ، فما بقيَ فهو لأَوْلَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ*"*الراوي    :                   عبدالله بن عباس -  المحدث :                            البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري**-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6735 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح-انظر شرح الحديث رقم 9983- الدرر السنية*

*-*  سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ  وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ، وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ  مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني . فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى فقال :  لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم:" للابنةِ النصفُ، ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" ، فأتَيْنَا أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ  مسعودٍ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا الحَبْرُ فيكم".**الراوي  :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                        البخاري -       المصدر :          صحيح البخاري**-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح -                        شرح الحديث-الدرر السنية*

**"أنَّ      رجلًا رمَى رجلًا بسَهْمٍ  فقتلَهُ، وليسَ لَهُ وارثٌ إلَّا خالٌ،     فَكَتبَ  في ذلِكَ أبو عُبَيْدةَ بنُ  الجرَّاحِ إلى عمرَ، فَكَتبَ إليهِ     عمرُ،  أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلَّى اللَّهُ  علَيهِ وسلَّمَ قالَ: "اللَّهُ ورسولُهُ مَولى من لا مَولى لَهُ، والخالُ وارثُ مَن لا وارثَ لَهُ"**.الراوي      :                   أبو أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف الأنصاري -  المحدث :                            الألباني -      المصدر :                           صحيح  ابن ماجه- الصفحة أو الرقم: 2229 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح-الدرر السنية.*

**قال الإمامُ مسلم في صحيحه       :حَدَّثَنَا   يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى   وَأَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي      شَيْبَةَ    وَإِسْحَقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ   وَاللَّفْظُ   لِيَحْيَى        قَالَ : قال   يَحْيَى   أَخْبَرَنَا وَقَالَ الْآخَرَانِ :حَدَّثَنَا        ابْنُ  عُيَيْنَةَ   عَنْ   الزُّهْرِيِّ   عَنْ   عَلِيِّ بْنِ  حُسَيْنٍ       عَنْ    عَمْرِو بْنِ عُثْمَانَ   عَنْ   أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ "  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَا يَرِثُ الْمُسْلِمُ الْكَافِرَ،   وَلَا يَرِثُ الْكَافِرُ الْمُسْلِمَ"
صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي - لا يرث المسلم الكافر  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ كِتَاب الْفَرَائِضِ ، حديث رقم 1614**
*الوصية:
* عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ؛ قال : قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ  " إن الله تَصدقَ عليكم ، عند وفاتِكم ، بثلثِ أموالِكم ، زيادة لكم في أعمالِكُم "* *حديث حسن ـ صحيح سنن ابن ماجه* */**ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2190** / ص : 111* *.*
 *تصدق عليكم :   أي جعل لكم وأعطى لكم أن تتصرفوا فيها ، وإنْ لم ترض الورثة   .* 
**** عن عمرو بن خارجة ، أن النبي ـ* *صلى الله عليه* *وسلم ـ  خطبهم وهو على راحلته . وإن راحلته لتقصع* *"* *بجِر**َّ**ت**ِ**ها . وإن ل**ُ**غ**َ**امها**ليسيل بين كتفي ؛ قال  " إن الله قَسَمَ لِكلِّ وارِثٍ نصيب**َ**ه**ُ** من الميراث . فلا يجوز**ُ** لوارِ**ثٍ** وصية**ٌ**..... " .**حديث صحيح ـ صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2192** / ص : 112* *.* 
**" خطب رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليْهِ وسلَّمَ فقال إنَّ اللهَ قد أعطى كلَّ ذي حقٍّ حقَّهُ ، ولا وصيةَ لوارثٍ"*
* الراوي      :                   عمرو بن خارجة -  المحدث :                            الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح  النسائي**- الصفحة أو الرقم: 3643 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح- الدرر السنية* *
مقدار الوصية لغير الوارث :*
** كان النبيُ صلى الله عليه  وسلم يَعودُني وأنا مريضٌ بمكةَ، فقلتُ: لي مالٌ أُوصي بمالي كلِّه ؟  قال:"لا ". قلتُ: فالشطرُ؟ قال:" لا ". قلتُ: فالثُّلُثُ؟ قال: "الثُّلُثُ      والثُّلُثُ كثيرٌ،  أن تدعَ ورثتَك أغنياءَ خيرٌ من أن تدعَهم عالةً      يَتكَفَّفون الناسَ في  أيديِهم ، ومهما أنفقتَ فهو لك صدقةً، حتى  اللقمةَ     ترفعُها في في امرأتِك ،  ولعل اللهَ يرفعُك ينتفعُ بك ناسٌ،  ويُضَرُّ  بك    آخرون" .*
*الراوي      :                   سعد بن أبي وقاص -  المحدث :                            البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري**-الصفحة أو الرقم: 5354 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح-                        انظر شرح الحديث رقم 7527       *  *- الدرر السنية* 
*وفي الحديثِ: أنَّ ترْكَ المالِ للورثةِ خيرٌ مِن الصَّدقةِ بِه، وأنَّ النَّفقةَ على الأهلِ مِن الأعمالِ الصَّالحة.
وفيه: عَلَمٌ من أعلام نُبوَّته صلَّى الله      عليه وسلَّم؛ إذ وقَعَ كما  أخْبَر؛ فقد عاشَ سعدٌ بعدَ حَجَّةِ الوداعِ      سِنينَ، وانتفعَ به ناسٌ  وضُرَّ به آخَرون. الدرر السنية*

**"جاءَتِ      امرَأَةُ سعدِ بنِ الرَّبيعِ بابنَتِهِما إلى رسولِ اللهِ فقالَتْ:     هاتانِ  ابنَتا سعدٍ  قُتِل أبوهما معَكَ يومَ أحُدٍ شهيدًا وإنَّ عمَّهما     أخَذ  مالَهما فلم  يَدَعْ لهما شيئًا مِن مالِه ولا يُنكَحانِ إلَّا    بمالٍ  فقال: يَقضي اللهُ  في ذلكَ ، فنزَلَتْ آيَةُ المَوارِيثِ فدَعا النبيُّ عمَّهما فقال:" أَعطِ  ابنَتَي سعدٍ الثُّلُثَينِ وأَعطِ أُمَّهما الثَّمَنَ وما بَقِي فهو لكَ"*
*الراوي      :                   جابر بن عبدالله -  المحدث :                            الألباني -       المصدر :                       إرواء الغليل** -الصفحة أو الرقم: 1677 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن- الدرر السنية* 

 *وهذه القصة توضح لنا سبب نزول  هذه الآية*
*" يُوصِيكُمُ اللهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِن  كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِن  لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِن  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَآؤُكُمْ  وَأَبناؤُكُمْ لاَ تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا  فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا " .سورة النساء : آية : 11 .***الولاءُ*
*"الولاءُ لُحْمَةٌ كلُحْمَةِ النسبِ لا يُباعُ ولا يُوهبُ"
الراوي       :                   عبدالله بن عمر -  المحدث :                             الألباني -       المصدر :                       إرواء   الغليل                      الصفحة أو الرقم: 1738 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح - الدرر السنية 
*عن  عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها:
 "أتَتْ       بَريرَةُ تسألُها في كتابتِها، فقالتْ :  إن شئتِ أعطَيتُ أهلَكِ    ويكونُ    الوَلاءُ لي، وقال أهلُها : إن شئتِ  أعطَيتِها ما بقِي - وقال    سُفيانُ    مَرْةً : إن شئتِ أعتقتِها - ويكونُ  الوَلاءُ لنا . فلما جاء رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ذكَّرْتُه  ذلك، فقال : "ابتاعِيها فأعتِقِيها، فإنَّ الوَلاءَ لمَن أعتَق ".       ثم قام  رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على المِنبَرِ - وقال       سُفيانُ مرةً :  فصعِد رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على   المِنبَرِ -     فقال :
"ما        بالُ  أقوامٍ يشتَرِطونَ شُروطًا ليستْ في كتابِ اللهِ، مَنِ  اشتَرَط       شَرطًا ليس  في كتابِ اللهِ فليس له، وإنِ اشتَرَط مِائَةَ  مرةٍ ".      عن يَحيى قال :   سمِعتُ عَمرَةَ قالتْ : سمِعتُ عائشةَ . رواه مالكٌ،   عن    يَحيى، عن  عَمرَةَ :  أنَّ بَريرَةَ، ولم يَذكُرْ : صعِد المِنبَرَ .الراوي :          عائشة أم المؤمنين -  المحدث :          البخاري -          المصدر :          صحيح البخاري -الصفحة أو الرقم: 456 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : أورده في صحيحه. وقال : رواه مالك عن يحيى عن عمرة أن بريرة . ولم يذكر صعد المنبر 
هن*
 *** *التحذير من التعدي في المواريث :* *..... لما جاء الإسلام أعطى الله كل ذي حق حقه ، وسمى هذه الحقوق * *"* *.....* *و**َ**ص**ِ**ي**َّ**ةً* *م**ِّ**ن**َ** الله**ِ .....* * "** .* *سورة النساء آية : 12*
*  ـ* *"* *.....* *فريضة**ً م**ِّ**ن**َ** الله**ِ .....** "** .* *سورة النساء آية** :* *11**، ثم عقَّ**ب**َ** على ذلك بالتحذير الشديد ، والوعيد الأكيد لمن يخالف شرع الله في المواريث ..... فقال تعالى  "** تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللهِ وَمَن       يُطِعِ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن     تَحْتِهَا   الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ     الْعَظِيمُ * وَمَن يَعْصِ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ " .* 
*سورة النساء / آية :** 13**، 14 . الوجيز / ص : 416 .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس* 

*الكتاب*

*صفحة 21* *أحوال أصحاب الفروض

1-أحوال الأب
** للأب ثلاث حالات:
1-الفرض فقط وهو السدس مع الابن أو ابن الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة لقوله تعالى"ولأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ "(1).
2-الفرض مع التعصيب، مع البنت أو بنت الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة فيأخذ السدس فرضًا والباقي بعد فرض غيره تعصيبًا.
3-التعصيب المحض،مع عدم الولد وولد الابن فيرث جميع التركة عند الانفراد،أو الباقي بعد فرض غيره.

ـــــــــــــــ 
(1) سورة النساء من الآية 11.

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
الشرح

أحوال الأب
للأب ثلاث حالات:*

*الحالة الأولى*
*ميراث**ه بالفرض  فقط :* *يستحق* *"* *الأب** "* * "* *سدس التركة " فرض**ًا** ، وذلك في حالة وجود**الفرع الوارث المذكر ، سواء وجد معه فرع وارث مؤنث أم لا. والمراد* *بهذا الفرع** المذكر** :* *"* *الابن** "** أو** "** ابن الابن** "** أو**"* *ابن ابن الابن** "** مهما نزلت درج**ة الابن* *، فإنه ي**ُ**ع**َ**د**ّ** فرع**ًا** وارثً**ا** ما لم يق**ُ**م**ْ** به مانع من* *موانع* *،* *الميراث**.* 

*لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11
**وصورتها*
* 1 ـ  تُوفيَ عن :* *ابن** ، و**أب**.* 
* الحل* 
 *ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**
*
**الأب  السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"*

* *الابن    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص:12.
oالحالة الثانية  
 ميراثه بالفرض والتعصيب  :
* دليل ميراثه بالفرض 
"وَلأَبَوَيْه   لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11
* دليل ميراثه بالتعصيب 
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12

 وهذا دليل ميراثه بالتعصيب بعد الفرض .وذلك في حالة وجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث  . 
 فإذا كان للمتوفى بنت أو بنات ، أو كان له بنت ابن أو أكثر ، مهما نزل الابن ، فإن الأب في هذه الحالة يرث السدس فرضًا .ثم بعد أن يستوفي أصحابُ الفروضِ فروضَهُم يأخذ الأب ما بقي من التركة بطريق التعصيب باعتباره أولى رجل ذكر في الورثة الموجودين. 
مثل :توفي عن  بنت أو بنتين ، فإن البنت تأخذ النصف فرضًا . والبنتين أو البنات يأخذن الثلثان فرضًا .
وصورتها :  ـ تُوفيَ عن :بنت ، وأب .
الحل
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
 *البنت الصلبية النصف   فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
الأب   6/1            فرضًا 
لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْه   لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
والباقي تعصيبًا ؛ عصبة بالنفس ؛بعد أصحاب الفروض لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " 
 oالحالة الثالثة 
 ميراثه بالتعصيب المحض، أي بالتعصيب فقط: يستحق " الأب " باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ، وذلك في حالة عدم وجود فرع وارث مطلقًا لا ذكر ولا أنثى، و يدخل في ذلك ما إذا كان له فرع غير وارث ، كأن يكون له ابن مخالف في الدين ، أو كان  فرع غير وارث بسبب مانع آخر من موانع الميراث، كل هذا يدخل في قوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ " .
لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"النساء 11 .
ففرض "للأم " ولم يفرض " للأب " ، فدل على أنه يرث في هذه الحالة بالتعصيب فقط .
قال الشيخ السعدي في تفسير هذه الآية :أي: والباقي للأب, لأنه أضاف المال إلى الأب والأم, إضافة واحدة, ثم قدر نصيب الأم, فدل ذلك, على أن الباقي للأب. 
وعُلم من ذلك, أن الأب - مع عدم الأولاد - لا فرض له, بل يرث - تعصيبًا - المال كله, أو ما أبقت الفروض.
و لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".
" فالأب " هو أولى الناس بتركة ولدِهِ المتوفَى ، فيرثها تعصيبًا أوالباقي منها بعد أصحاب الفروض إن وجدوا. 
وصورتها * 
* تُوفيَ عن  زوجة ، وأب.
**الحل**
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة الربع  فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأب     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
ولقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"النساء 11 .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع* 
*الكتاب**صفحة 22**تابع* *:أحوال أصحاب الفروض**
2-أحوال الجد الصحيح
**هو أبو الأب وإن علا بمحض الذكورة وهو مثل الأب عند فقده إلا في أربع مسائل:
1-أم الأب لا ترث مع وجوده، وترث مع وجود الجد.
2-إذا ترك الشخص أبوين وأحد الزوجين، فللأم ثلث ما بقي بعد فرض أحد الزوجين، أما إذا وجد مكان الأب جد فللأم ثلث الجميع.
3-مع وجود الأب لايرث باتفاق الإخوة والأخوات   الأشقاء,والإخوة والأخوات لأب.وأما مع وجود الجد فكذلك عند الإمام خلافًا   للصاحبين,كما ستعرفه في موضوع مقاسمة الجد للإخوة.
4-لو مات شخص وترك ابن مُعْتِقِه,وأب مُعْتِقِهِ كان سدس الولاء للأب والباقي للابن عند أبي يوسف.
وجميع الولاء للابن عند أبي حنيفة،ولو كان مكان الأب جد كان الولاء كله للابن بالاتفاق.
*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الشرح* 

*ـ الجد نوعان :*
*** *جد  صحيح** ؛أي الجد العصبي- أي من العَصَبِ- وهو الذي ينتسب إلى الميت بدون أنثى "   كأبي الأب   " ، و "  أبي أبي الأب " مهما علا  .*
 **و**جد غير صحيح** ؛**الرَّحِمِي**    وهو الذي تدخل في نسبته إلى الميت أنثى** "** كأب**ي** الأم* *"* *، و** "* *أبي أم الأب* *"* *.
*
*ـ إذا أطلق لفظ " الجد "، فالمقصود به "الجد الصحيح "* 
*ـ " الأب " يحجب " الجد " ، و" الجد القريب " يحجب " الجد البعيد " ، " فأبو الأب " يحجب " أبا أبي الأب " .                                                                           * *مستخلص من* *كتاب إعانة الطالب في بداية علم الفرائض
*الجد ميراثه مثل ميراث الأب عند فقده أي عند عدم وجود الأب ،إلا في أربع مسائل سنوضحها لاحقًا:

*وأجمع الفقهاء على أن الجد يقوم مقام الأب عند عدم وجود الأب.
الإجماع لابن المنذر ص: 73، وانظر: بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157.

***حالات ميراث الجد التي يماثل فيها الأب* 


**الحالة الأولى* 
 *إذا كان للمتوفى* *فرع وارث مذكر** سواء وُجد معه فرع وارث مؤنث أو لا ، فإن " الجد " يرث " بالفرض " فقط ، فيأخذ سدس التركة لقوله تعالى* *"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11**.
وصورتها :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : ابن ، وجد .* 
*الحل 
***الجد  السدس   فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"*

* *الابن    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*
**الحالة الثانية * 
 *إذا لم يكن للمتوفَى فرعٌ وارثٌ مطلقًا لا مِنَ الذكورِ ولا مِنَ الإناثِ ، فإن الجد يرث " بالتعصيب فقط " ، أي أنَّ التركة كلها له إذا كان هو الوارث الوحيد ، أو يأخذ الباقي منها بعد أصحاب الفروض .* 
*لقول رسول الله ـ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم**  " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "* 
*وصورتها :*  
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وجد .* 
*الحل** :* 
*ـ* *الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
***الزوجة الربع    فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ." النساء 12
*الجد الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "

*الحالة الثالثة
إذا كان للمتوفى فرع وارث مؤنث ، الجد يرث " بالفرض " و" التعصيب " معًا ، فيأخذ سدس التركة فرضًا ، لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْه   لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"سورة النساء / آية : 11 .
و يأخذ أصحابُ الفروضِ فروضَهم ، فإن بقيَ شيءٌ يأخذه الجد تعصيبًا ،  لقول رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم   " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ" 
وصورتها : 
تُوفيَ عن : بنت ابن ، وجد . 
الحل 
-الورثة وتقسيم التركة
* بنت الابن  النصف  فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
الجد  السدس            فرضًا 
لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْه   لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
والباقي تعصيبًا ؛ عصبة بالنفس ؛بعد أصحاب الفروض لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
**************
ما يخالف فيه الجد الأب
الجد كالأب إلا في أربع مسائل هي:
*الجدة الصحيحة أي أم الأب تُحْجَبُ بالأبِ، ولا تحجب بالجد، فلا ترث مع الأب، وترث مع الجد.
*مسألة  الغرَّاوين: إذا ترك الميت أبويه وأحد الزوجين فللأم ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب  أحد الزوجين. أما لو كان مكان الأب جد، فللأم ثلث التركة كلها .
ومسألة الغرَّاوين هذه مستقاة من الغُّرة، يعني: كأنها شامة على الجَبين   بيضاء  تظهر؛ وذلك لشهرة هذه المسألة، ويقال لها أيضًا: مسألة   العُمَرَيَّتَيْ  نِ، ولا بد  أن يكون فيها أم وأب وزوج أو زوجة، يعني:انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين .وسيكون فرضها ثلث الباقي بعد أحد الزوجين وليس الثلث مطلقًا.أما الأم والجد وأحد الزوجين فللأم ثلث التركة كلها وليس ثلث الباقي.
* يحجب  الأب الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب  إجماعًا، ولا يحجبهم  الجد عند  الجمهور -الأئمة الثلاثة والصاحبين- وعند أبي حنيفة: يحجبهم.

* أبُ  المعتِق - السيد - مع ابنِهِ يأخذ  الأب سدس الولاء والباقي؛ لابن المعتِق  عند أبي يوسف،  وجميع الولاء لابن المعتِق عند أبي حنيفة  وليس للأبِ شيءٌ. 
ولو كان مكان الأب جد كان الولاءُ كلُّه لابن المعتِق 
وليس للجدِّ شيءٌ.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن*
*الكتاب* :*صفحة 23*

*●●●●●●●●●●  ●●**
**تابع* *:أحوال أصحاب الفروض*

*3 - أحوال أولاد الأم**ثلاثة أحوال:*
*1-السدس للواحد المنفرد ذكرًا كان أو أنثى عند عدم الفرع الوارث والأصل المذكر مطلقًا لقوله تعالى:*
*"َإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ"1 والمراد الإخوة لأم.*
*2-الثلث   للاثنين فصاعدًا يستوي فيه الذكور والإناث عند عدم الفرع الوارث والأصل   المذكر مطلقًا لقوله تعالي "فَإِن كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فهُمْ   شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ"(2).*
*3-لا يرثون شيئًا مع الولد، أو ولد الابن ،وابن الابن وإن نزل ،والبنت، وبنت الابن وإن سفل بمحض الذكورة.*
*ـــــــــــــ*
*(1)سورة النساء من الآيه:12,والكلالة  :من لا ولد له ولا والد.*
*(2)سورة النساء من الآية:12**.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**
الشرح
*
*الإخوة والأخوات لأم* *"* *هم* *الذين ينتسبون إلى المتوفى عن طريق أمه انتسابًا مباشر**ً**ا ، فهم يتحِدُونَ مع الم**ُ**و**َ**ر**ِّ**ث في أن أمَّهُم جميعًا واحدة ، غير أن أباهم مختلف ، وهم دائمًا لا يرثون إلا بطريق الفرض .**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 107 .*
*-أولاد الأم يرثون بالفرض فقط،* *الإخوة من الأم يرثون الميت إذا كان كلالة ؛ أي بشرطي الكلالة وهما:* 
*الشرط الأول: عدم وجود الفرع الوارث على الإطلاق، ذكراً كان أو أنثى.* 
*الشرط الثاني: عدم وجود الأصل الوارث المذكر.*

*إرثهم إجمالًا* *:إذا انفرد واحد من أولاد الأم أخذ السدس، وإذا تعددوا اشتركوا في الثلث، ويستوي في ذلك ذكرهم وأنثاهم.
**الدليل "**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ* *فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ** مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَآرٍّ وَصِيَّةً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ* *"النساء12
*
*المراد بالإخوة هنا "* *الإخوة والأخوات لأم** " دون الإخوة الأشقاء ، ودون الإخوة لأب .
***قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي في تفسيره:*
* "وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلَالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ " أي:**من أم**, كما هي في بعض القراءات. 
وأجمع العلماء على أن المراد بالإخوة - هنا - الإخوة للأم.**تفسير الشيخ السعدي- 
*
*حالات ميراث الإخوة والأخوات لأم*
* إذا توافرت الشروط فلميراث الإخوة لأم حالتان* 
*●الحالة الأولى* 
 * أن يأخذ الواحد المنفرد منهم* *"* *سدس* *"* *الترك**ة فرضًا** ،** سواء كان ذك**ر**ًا** أو أنثى لا فرق .*
*الدليل* * :* *"**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ". النساء 12
*
*وصورتها : * 
*تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأخ لأم* *،  وعم .*
*الحل :
**ـ الورثة* *و**توزيع التركة**
**●الزوجة  الربع  فرضًا** .لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
*
*● الأخ لأم  السدس         فرضًا لانفراده لقوله تعالى* *"وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ "**النساء 12 . ●العم الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
●الحالة الثانية 
عند تعدد الإخوة لأم أو الأخوات لأم ـ اثنان فأكثر ـ فإنهم جميعًا يستحقون " ثلث  التركة" فقط،ويقسم بينهم بالسوية فلا فرق بين الذكر والأنثى .
لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"النساء12.
وصورتها : 
تُوفيَ عن : زوجةٍ ، وأخت لأم ، وأخ لأم ، وابن ابن عم . 
الحل : 
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
●الزوجة الربع   فرضًا.لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12.
●الأخت لأم ، والأخ لأم   الثلث   فرضًا . يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ "النساء 12 .
●ابن ابن العم  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "

●حجب الإخوة لأم●   أولاد الأم يحجبون " حجب حرمان " بالأصل المذكر " الأب والجد الصحيح وإن علا "، وبالفرع الوارث مطلقًا " الابن ـ الابنة ـ ابن الابن ـ بنت الابن وإن نزل الابن" 
وصورتها : 
● تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأب ، وأخ لأم .
الحل  
ـ الحجب 
* الأخ لأم محجوب حجب حرمان بالأصل المذكر الأب .
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
●الزوجة الربع   فرضًا- لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
● الأب   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "

● تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وابن ابن ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم  .
الحل 
ـ الحجب 
الأخ لأم و الأخت لأم محجوبان حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى - ابن الابن-.الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
●الزوجة " الثمن  فرضًا-لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
●ابن الابن   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "

 ● تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ابن ، وأخت لأم ، وابن أخ لأب .
الحل 
ـ الحجب
*الأخت لأم محجوبة حجب حرمان بالفرع الوارث مطلقًا - بنت الابن- .
* الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى - بنت الابن- .
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
●الزوجة : الثمن  فرضًا-لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
●بنت الابن: النصف  فرضًا -لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
●ابن الأخ لأب  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
●●●●●●●*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع*
*الكتاب* :*صفحة 24*
*●●●●●●●●●●  ●●**
**تابع* *:**أحوال أصحاب الفروض*

*4-**أحوال الزوج
**له حالتان:
1-النصف عند عدم الولد وولد الابن وإن سفل لقوله تعالى"وَلّكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ"(1).

2-الربع عند وجود أحد هؤلاء لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَان َلَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمََّا تَرَكْنَ"(2).
___________ 

**(1)سورة النساء من الآيه:12.
(2)سورة النساء من الآية:12.*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**
*
* الشرح*
 
*حالات ميراث الزوج 
*
*قال تعالى* 

*" وَلَكُمْ  نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ".النساء 12 .
*
* *الحالة الأولى : 
 يرث " نصف التركة " فرضًا 
  وذلك إذا لم يكن لزوجته المتوفاة فرع وارث لا منه ولا من غيره . لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ .. "سورة النساء / آية : 12 
 وصورتها: 
*تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وأب، ولم يكن الزوج قد أعطى الزوجة صداقها الذي اتُّفِقَ على دفعه لها في جميع الأحوال. 
الحل : 
أولاً     : يدفع الزوج الصداق المتأخر عليه ، ويضاف هذا الصداق للتركة ،     ثم توزع التركة بما فيها الصداق على الورثة الشرعيين بما   فيهم   الزوج . 

*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج  النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة  لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية : 12
*الأب : الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .


 *الحالة الثانية 
 أنه يرث " ربع التركة " ، أي ينتقل ميراث الزوج من " النصف " إلى " الربع " " حجب نقصان" ، وذلك إذا كان لزوجته المتوفاة فرع وارث سواء كان منه أو من غيره لقوله تعالى" ... فَإِن كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ ..."سورة النساء / آية : 12
 وصورتها:
تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وابن .

الحل : 
 * الحجب : 
 " الزوج " محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج   الربع    فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12



*الابن : الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب :صفحة 24، 25 
**
**نماذج محلولة(أ)
**س1:توفى شخص عن :أب, وابن ابن , وزوج, فما نصيب كل وارث؟
الجواب:للأب السدس لوجود ابن الابن , وللزوج الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث ,والباقي لابن الابن لأنه عصبة.


س2:توفي شخص عن:أخ شقيق, وأخ لأم ,وزوج, فما يخص كل وارث؟
الجواب:للزوج النصف لعدم وجود فرع وارث للميت.
وللأخ لأم السدس فرضًا. وللأخ الشقيق الباقي لأنه عصبة.

س3:توفي شخص عن :جد وأم لأب, وأخ لأم,فمن يرث ومن لايرث ,وما نصيب كل وارث؟
الجواب:لأم الأب السدس فرضًا لأنها جدة صحيحة. والباقي للجد,لأنه عصبة.ولا شيء للأخ لأم لأن ولد الأم يُحْجَب بالجد اتفاقًا.

**ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ 
الكتاب :صفحة 26 
*
*الأسئلة**س1:عرف علم الميراث, وبين معنى الفرض وفضله ووجه كون الفرائض نصف العلم؟

س2: اذكر الحكمة من مشروعية الميراث, ثم وضح معنى صاحب الفرض؟

س3:ماهي الحقوق المتعلقة بالتركة؟اذكر شروط الإرث,وبين أسبابه؟

س4:من هم المستحقون للتركة؟اذكر الوارثين بالفرض أو التعصيب من الذكور؟

س5:اذكر الوارثين بالفرض أو التعصيب من النساء,ثم بين موانع الإرث؟

س6:ما الفرض ؟ ومن هم المستحقون للنصف؟ومتى يستحق كل من الزوج والزوجة الربع؟ومن هو الفرع الوارث الذي تستحق معه الزوجة الثمن؟وضح ذلك؟

س7:اذكر المستحقين لكل من الثلثين,والثلث,و  السدس مع التوضيح لما تذكر؟

س8:للأب حالات ثلاث.اذكرها مبينًا متى يكون له الفرض مع التعصيب؟

س9: هل ترث أم الأب مع وجود الأب؟وما نصيب الأم إذا ترك المتوفى أبوين وأحد الزوجين؟وهل هذا الحكم يبقى إذا وجد مكان الأب جد؟وضح ذلك؟


**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس العاشر*
* الكتاب*
*صفحة 27*

*تمارين(أ)* *بين نصيب كل وارث في المسائل الآتية:*
*1-توفيت عن أخت لأم , وزوج, وأخ لأم.*
*2-توفي عن: بنت ابن ,وأختين ,وأخ شقيق.*
*3-توفي عن:ابن ابن,وأبي الأب,وزوج.*
*4-توفي عن : أبي الأب, وأم ,وزوج.*
*5-توفي عن:أخوين لأم,وأخ لأب.*
*6-توفيت عن:أم , وأب ,وزوج.*
*7-توفي عن:أب , وأم الأب, وأختين شقيقتين.*


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
* الشرح*
 *1-توفيت عن أخت لأم , وزوج, وأخ لأم.
الجواب:
الزوج :* * النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة  لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية :12 .
*
*â—ڈالأخت لأم ، والأخ لأم   الثلث   فرضًا . يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ "النساء 12 .
*
***************
*2-توفي عن: بنت ابن ,وأختين ,وأخ شقيق.
الحل 
***بنت الابن :النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .لقوله تعالى "**وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ".
***الأخ الشقيق والأختان الشقيقتان : الباقي تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ،لقوله تعالى"**وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ".
*****************
*3-توفيت عن:ابن ابن,وأبي الأب,وزوج.
الحل:
*****الزوج   الربع    فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12.
***أبو الأب : * *السدس   فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"

 *ابن الابن    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " 
*****************
4-توفيت عن : أبي الأب, وأم ,وزوج.
الحل:
*الزوج :  النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة  لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية :12 .

*الأم : ثلث التركة لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى"" فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "
*أبو الأب : الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
*****************5-توفي عن:أخوين لأم,وأخ لأب.
الحل:
*الأخوانِ لأمِّ    الثلث   فرضًا . يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ "النساء 12 .
*الأخ لأب الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
 ******************* 6-توفيت عن:أم , وأب ,وزوج.
الجواب
*الزوج :  النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة  لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية :12 .
*الأم  ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب الزوج وليس ثلث التركة كلها لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
*الأب الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
 **************
7-توفي عن:أب , وأم الأب, وأختين شقيقتين.
الجواب 
*أم الأب : محجوبة بالأب 
*الأختانِ الشقيقتانِ : محجوبتانِ بالأبِ
*الأب :يرث التركةَ كلَّها تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس  لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* المجلس الحادي عشر الكتاب
صفحة 28*

*أحوال النساء*

*1-الزوجة**للزوجة أو الزوجات حالتان:*
*1-الربع عند عدم الولد وولد الابن وإن سفل,لقوله تعالي:*
*"وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ"(1).

* *2-الثمن عند وجود واحد من هؤلاء لقوله تعالي:*
*"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم"(2).*
*ــــــــــــ*
*(1)سورة النساء من الآية :12.*
*(2)سورة النساء من الآية: 12.
*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
* الشرح
**حالات ميراث الزوجة 
الحالة الأولى : 
أنها ترث " ربع التركة " وذلك إذا لم يكن لزوجها المتوفَى فرع وارث ؛لقوله تعالى " ... وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ ... " سورة النساء / آية : 12 
وصورتها 
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأب . ولم تكن الزوجة قد أخذت صداقها من الزوج ؛الذي اتُفِقَ على دفعه في جميع الأحوال. 
الحل : 
قبل توزيع التركة ، تُعْطَى الزوجة صداقها ، ثم تُوزع باقي التركة على الورثة الشرعيين بما فيهم الزوجة . 
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة الربع  فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12

*الأب  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "

*الحالة الثانية :
أنها تستحق " الثمن" ، أي ينتقل ميراث الزوجة من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " -حجب نقصان -، وذلك إذا كان للزوج فرع وارث مطلقًا ،سواء أكان منها أو من زوجة أخرى لقوله تعالى " ... فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12 
*
*وصورتها :
**1 ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وابن .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
**الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*

**الزوجة الثمن  فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*

**الابن الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .
*

**.*.*.*.
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب* 

صفحة  29

2-أحوال بنات الصلبلهن ثلاث حالات:
1-النصف للواحدة المنفردة لقوله تعالي:
"وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"(1).
2-الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعداً عند عدم الابن لقوله تعالي:
"فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ"(2) 

وحكم الاثنتين حكم ما فوقهما.
3-الإرث بالتعصيب مع وجود الابن ويكون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. 
لقوله تعالى" يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ ۖ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنثَيَيْنِ"(3).
ـــــــــــــ
(1)سورة النساء من الآية :11.
(2)سورة النساء من الآية :11
(3)سورة النساء من الآية :11
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
* الشرح 
*
*حالات :ميراث البنت الصلبية

●الحالة الأولى
**ـ أنها ترث النصف فرضًا إذا انفردت ، ولم يوجد معها عاصب لها في درجتها -أي ابن ذكر للمتوفى- لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ" . سورة النساء / آية11*
*وصورتها :
توفي عن : زوجة ، وبنت صلبية ، وعم.
الحل : ـ الحجب** :* 
*" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى. 
**الورثة وتقسيم التركة:*
*●**الزوجة الثمن  فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12* 

*●البنت الصلبية  النصف  فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *"وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
**● العم  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .*
*
*
*●الحالة الثانية
**إذا وجد معها بنات أخريات للمتوفَى ، واحدة أو أكثر ، فإنهن يأخذن ثلثي التركة فرضًا ، يشتركن فيه بالسوية ، وذلك إذا لم يكن معهن عاصب لهن في درجتهن -أي ابن ذكر للمتوفى-، لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 12
*
*ولحديث جابرـ رضي الله عنه ـ ؛ قال " جاءت امرأة سعد بن الربيع بابنتيها إلى رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ ، فقالت :   هاتان ابنتا سعد ، قُتِلَ أبوهُما معك يوم أُحُد شهيدًا ، وإن عمَّهُمَا   أخذ مالَهُمَا فلم يَدَعْ لهما شيئًا من مالِهِ ، ولا ينكحان إلا بمالٍ ،   فقال : " يقضي الله في ذلك " ، فنزلت آية المواريث فدعا النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ عمهما ، فقال : " أعط ابنتي سعد الثلثين ، وأعطِ أمهما الثمن ، وما بقي فهو لك " .* 
*حسنه الشيخ الألباني في الإرواء / ج : 6 / حديث رقم : 1677 / ص : 121 ـ أخرجه أبو داود .*
*وهو يدل على أن للبنتين الثلثين ، وتفسير من النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لقوله تعالى :*
*" فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ " . سورة النساء / آية : 11 .* 
*الملخص الفقهي / تلخيص : صالح بن فوزان / ج : 2 / ص : 212 / بتصرف* 
*وصورتها :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجةٍ ، وبنتينِ ، وابنِ عمٍ . 
الحل
الحجب* *" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
الورثة وتقسيم التركة:
**● الزوجة الثمن فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12 
**● البنتان الثلثان  فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء11
*
*● ابن العم* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم * *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .*
*
*
*●الحالة الثالثة
**إذا وُجِدَ معها عاصبٌ لها في درجتِهَا - أي ابن مباشر للمتوفى - فإنه يرث الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة بالنفس للحديث ؛* *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .

**، وثرث معه "**البنت الصلبية** " هذا الباقي* *عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثثين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11*
*وصورتها* *
**1ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وابن .* 
*الحل : 
ـ الحجب 
* " الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:

● الزوجة الثمن  فرضًا ،لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُمِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12
●الابن الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .

●الابنة ثرث مع الابن هذا الباقي عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".

ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجةٍ ، وثلاثِ بناتٍ ، وابنينِ . 
الحل : 
ـ الحجب 
" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:

● الزوجة الثمن  فرضًا ،لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُمِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12
●الابنان الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض لقول لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .

 ●الثلاثُ بناتٍ يرثنَ مع الابنينِ هذا الباقي عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة بهما -ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهم جميعًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11 

فائدة : 
**البنت الصلبية لا تُحْجب حجب حرمان من الميراث .* 
*ولكنها تُحْرَم من الميراث إذا توفر فيها أحد موانع الميراث كما لو كانت مرتدة أو قاتلة لمورثها.*
*
وصورتها : 
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت صلبية مرتدة ، وعم لأب . 
الحل :**● البنت الصلبية محرومة من الميراث لأنها مرتدة . لقول النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " لا يرث المسلم الكافر ، ولا الكافر المسلم " . فلا تُعَد فرعًا وارثًا .*
*فلا ترث ولا تؤثر في ميراث الزوجة 
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
**●الزوجة الربع  فرضًالعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12**
● العم لأب**الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس-** بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.لقول النبي صلى الله عل**يه وسلم * *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .*


*●خلاصة ميراث البنت الصلبية : 
● أنها ترث النصف إذا انفردت . 
● أنهن يرثن الثلثين إذا كن اثنتين أو أكثر . 
● يتحول إرثها من الفرض إلى التعصيب إذا وُجِد معها عاصب لها في درجتها - أي أخ لها -ويقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني عشر*
*الكتاب*
 *صفحة 30 و 31*
~~~~~~~*~~~~~~
*تابع أحوال النساء*
 3-أحوال بنات الابنلهن خمس حالات:
1-النصف للواحدة المنفردة عند عدم ولد الصلب.
2-الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدًا عند عدم ولد الصلب.
3-السدس للواحدة فأكثر مع الواحدة الصلبية تكملة   للثلثين إلا إذا كان معهن ابن ابن في درجتهن فيعصبهن ويكون الباقي بعد  نصيب  البنت للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
4-لا يرثن مع وجود الابن.
5-لا يرثن مع الصلبيتين فأكثر إلا إذا وجد معهن ابن ابن بحذائهن أو أسفل منهن في الدرجة فيعصبهن.
فائدة مهمه:ابن الابن يعصب من في درجته سواء كانت أخته أو بنت عمه, ويعصب من فوقه إلا إذا كانت صاحبه فرض , ويسقط من تكون أسفل منه.
*مثال(1)مات شخص عن:
بنت ابن_ابن ابن,يعصبها سواء كانت أخته أو بنت عمه.
*مثال(2)مات شخص عن:
بنتين صلبيتين(ثلثان)وب  نت ابن,وابن ابن ابن_لهما الباقي تعصيبًا.
*مثال (3 ) مات شخصٌ عن :
بنت صلبية (نصف ) ، بنت ابن ( سدس ) ، وابن ابن ابن – له الباقي ولا يعصبها لأنها صاحبة فرض .
مثال (4):مات شخص عن:
بنتين صلبيتين(ثلثان) ، وابن ابن (له الباقي)وبنت ابن ابن(محجوبة بابن الابن لأنها أسفل منه).
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *
* *الشرح* *بنت الابن * *هي البنت غير المباشرة للمتوفى ؛**فهي** كل بنت تنتسب إلى المتوفَّى بطريق ابنه مهما نزلت درجة أبيها* *ـ الذي هو ابن المتوفَى ـ** فتشمل** بنت الابن ،* *و**بنت ابن الابن**؛ وهكذا* *مهما نزل الابن* *·* *و**بنات الابن** مهما نزل الابن يأخذن* *حكم البنات الصُّلْبِيَّات** إذا لم يكن للمتوفى أبناء مطلقًا ـ أي لا ذكورًا ولا إناثًا ـ من صلبه مباشرة*
 ****أدلة ميراث بنت الابن*  *قال تعالى** "* *يُوصِيكُمُ اللهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ* *لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاءً* *فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا** مَا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانَتْ* *وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**   وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن   كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ   فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِن   بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَآؤُكُمْ وَأَبناؤُكُمْ لاَ   تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللهِ إِنَّ   اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا**" .**سورة النساء / آية : 11** . 
**بنت الابن ترث لأنها تدلي بعاصب، فتنزل منزلة البنت عند عدم وجود البنت**
**والدليل على ذلك قول الله تعالى**"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ* *فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ* *لِلذَّكَرِ   مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ   فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"**،* *وجه الدلالة من الآية* *هو* *أن بنت الابن تعتبر من الولد**؛ لقول الله تعالى**:**"**فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ**"**،* *فدخلت في عموم الأولاد**، فقوله تعالى**"* *وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً* *"**،* *أي**:**من أولادكم**،** وبنت الابن من أولادكم**.**
" مهمات في أحكام المواريث - ميراث البنت "للشيخ : محمد حسن عبد الغفار* *
*****-* *سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ** ،* *فقال**:* *للابنةِ النصفُ، وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني**.**فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى**فقال* *:**لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم**:**"* *للابنةِ النصفُ،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ** تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ**"* *، فأتَيْنَا أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ مسعودٍ، فقال** :* *لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا الحَبْرُ فيكم**".**الراوي* *:* *عبدالله بن مسعود** -* *المحدث** :* *البخاري* *|* *المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري**-**الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736** -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث : -صحيح**-* *شرح الحديث**-الدرر السنية 
**حَبْرُ الأمَّةِ :أي: عالِمُهَا*
 ****حالات ميراث بنت الابن*  ****الحالة الأولى** :
**أنها تستحق** "**النصف**"* *فرضًا إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ، لقوله تعالى** "**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ* *" .**سورة النساء / آية : 11* *.**
**وصورتها** :**
**تُوفيَ عن* *:* *زوجة** ، و**بنت ابن** ، و**أخ شقيق* *
**الحل* *:* *ـ الحجب** :* ** "**الزوجة* *"* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *الربع**"* *إلى** "* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**: 
***الزوجة**:* *الثمن * *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء* *12**
***بنت الابن** : النصف * *فرضًا * *لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"
** *الأخ الشقيق: * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "**
**فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج** :12 -* *كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم** :6732 /* *ص**12**.

***الحالة الثانية** : 
**أنها ترث** "* *الثلثينِ**"* *فرضًا هي ومن معها من بنات الابن عند تعددهن** .* *لقوله تعالى* *"* *فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ**" .**سورة النساء / آية : 11* *.**
*****فائدة* *:
**"**بنتا الابن**"* *مثل* *"**بنات الصلب**"* *في استحقاقهن الثلثين ، سواء كانتا " أختين " أو " بنتي عم** "* *متحاذيتين ؛** فتأخذان الثلثين قياسًا على بنتي الصلب** ؛ لأن " بنت الابن " " كالبنت " عند عدم وجود البنت** .**الملخص الفقهي / تلخيص صالح بن فوزان / ج : 2 / ص : 213 / بتصرف**.

**وصورتها** :**تُوفيَ عن* *:* *زوجة** ، و**بنتي ابن** ، و**عم**.
**الحل** :* *ـ* *الحجب* *:* * "* *الزوجة**"* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *الربع**"* *إلى** "* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث** .
**الورثة* *و**تقسيم التركة**:**
*****الزوجة** :  الثمنُ**  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء**12**
***بنتا الابن : * *الثلثانِ  * *فرضًا**.**لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ** ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ**"**النساء11**.* *يقسم بينهما بالسوية**
*****العم: * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"**
*
 ****الحالة الثالثة** :*
 *أنها ترث** "* *السدس**"* *فرضًا ،* *هي ومن معها من بنات الابن اللاتي في درجتها** مع* *البنت الواحدة الصلبية** ، تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين فأكثر* *للحديث**"**سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ، وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني** .* *فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى** فقال** :**لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم**:* *للابنةِ النصفُ، ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ**"* *،** فَأَتَيْنَا أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ مسعودٍ**، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا الحَبْرُ فيكم**.**الراوي* *:* *عبدالله بن مسعود** -* *المحدث** :* *البخاري** -* *المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري**-* *الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736** |* *خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث* *الدرر السنية* 
 *وصورتها** :**
1**ـ تُوفيَ عن* *:**زوجة** ، و**بنت صلبية** ، و**بنت ابن** ، و**عم**
**الحل**:** 
**o* *الحجب* *:**الزوجة* *: * *محجوبة حجب نقصان من* *"* *الربع**"* *إلى* *"* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى*
 ****بنت* *الابن:* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *النصف**"* *إلى** "* *السدس**"* *لوجود** "**البنت الصلبية**"* *الأقرب منها درجة للمتوفى** .**
**** *الورثة** و**توزيع التركة**
*****الزوجة**  الثمن * *فرضًا* *.**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء**12**
*****البنت الصلبية  :* *النصف * *فرضًا** .**لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"
*****بنت الابن :** السدس* *فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين فأكثر* *للحديث* *"**للابنةِ النصفُ، و**لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ** تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ**"* *
***العم* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** "* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ* *"

**2-* *توفي عن** :**زوجة* *،** وبنت صلبية* *،** وبنتي ابن* *،** وعم**
**الحل*
 *o**الحجب* *
**o**الزوجة* *:* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من* *"* *الربع**"* *إلى* *"* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى*
 *** *الورثة** و**توزيع التركة*
 ****الزوجة:** الثمن**  فرضًا**.* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء* *12*
 ****البنت الصلبية :* *النصف**  فرضًا* *لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"
*****بنتا الابن:* * السدس * *فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين فأكثر* *للحديث* *"**للابنةِ النصفُ، و**لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ** تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ**"* *
**يقسم بينهما بالسوية**.**
***العم :* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**لقول  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"**

**3-* *توفي عن** :**زوجة* *،** وبنت ابن** ،** و بنت ابن ابن* *،** وعم* *
**الحل*
 *o**الحجب* *
**o* *الزوجة* *:* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *الربع**"* *إلى** "* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**.*
 ****بنت ابن الابن**:* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *النصف**"* *إلى** "* *السدس**"* *لوجود** "**بنت الابن* *"* *الأقرب منها درجة للمتوفى** .**
**** *الورثة** و**توزيع التركة**
*****الزوجة** : الثمن**  فرضًا* *.**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء* *12**
*****بنت الابن : * *النصف**   فرضًا**لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى**"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"
*****بنتا ابن الابن :* *السدس**    فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين فأكثر* *للحديث* *"**للابنةِ النصفُ، و**لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ** تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ**"* *يق**سم بينهما بالسوية* *
***العم :* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** " 

*****الحالة الرابعة** :* 
 *إذا وجد مع** "* *بنت الابن**"* *؛** "**ابن ابن* *"* *في درجتها ، أو** "* *ابن ابن ابن**"* *أنزل منها في درجة القرابة للمتوفى ،** وكانت هي محتاجة إليه لترث ،* *
**ـ فإنه يرث الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ، لقول النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ* *"**ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**" .* *
**ـ وترث معه " بنت الابن " عصبة بالغير** .*
 *ـ ويقسم هذا الباقي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، لقوله تعالى**"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ**" .* *سورة النساء / آية : 11** .* 
 *فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**"**
**فائدة** :*
 *يلاحظ أن** "* *ابن الابن**"* *الذي يعصب** "* *بنت الابن* *"* *؛ قد يكون** "* *أخاها**"* *، وقد يكون** "* *ابن عمها**" .* 
 *وكذلك** "* *ابن ابن الابن**"* *الذي هو أنزل منها ورغم ذلك يعصبها لاحتياجها له لترث ، قد يكون** "* *ابن أخيها**"* *وقد يكون " ابن ابن عمها** " .**والعبرة* *بنسبة الورثة للمتوفى بقطع النظر عن علاقة الورثة ببعضهم*
 *وصورتها** :*
 1  *ـ تُوفيَ عن* *:* *زوجة** ، و**بنت ابن** ، و**ابن ابن**.*
 *الحل*
 *o**الحجب* *
**o* *الزوجة**:* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *الربع**"* *إلى** "* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**.*
 *ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:**
***الزوجة: الثمن* *فرضًا**  لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**.."* *النساء* *12**
***بنت الابن و ابن الابن :* *يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين** .
**وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي**
**** *ابن الابن :* *يرث* *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض** تعصيبًا* *-* *عصبة بالنفس** لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"
**-**بنت الابن:* *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به* *-* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ**"**النساء 11**.
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**"

**2-* *توفي عن** :**زوجة* *،**، وابنة ، وبنت ابن* *،** وابن ابن ابن* *
**الحل*
 *o**الحجب* *
o* *الزوجة :**محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *الربع**"* *إلى** "* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث مطلقًا للمتوفى**.
***الورثة* *و**توزيع التركة**
*****الزوجة* *: الثمن* *فرضًا* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء* *12.*
 ****الابنة : النصف* *فرضًا* *لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"
*****بنت الابن: السدس* *فرضًا** تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين فأكثر* *للحديث* *"**للابنةِ النصفُ، و**لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ** تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ**"* *الراوي* *:* *عبدالله بن مسعود** -* *المحدث** :* *البخاري** -* *المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري**-* *الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736** |* *خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث* *الدرر السنية**
***ابن ابن الابن**: * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.لقول* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم * *"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "**
*
 *3-* *توفي عن** :**زوجة* *،**وبنتين* *،** وبنت ابن* *،** وابن ابن ابن* *
**الحل*
 *o**الحجب* *
o* *الزوجة* *:* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من** "* *الربع**"* *إلى** "* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث مطلقًا للمتوفى**.*
 *الورثة* *و**تقسيم التركة**:**
***الزوجة** : الثمن* *فرضًا* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء* *12**
*****البنتان**: الثلثان* *فرضًا** لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ** ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ**"**النساء 11**.* *يقسم بينهما بالسوية**
**** *بنت الابن* *و** ابن ابن الابن:**يرثا الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين وتفصيل ذلك كالآ**تي**
*****ابن ابن الابن :* *يرث* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *لقول* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ* *"**
**، وثرث معه* *"**بنت الابن**"* *هذا الباقي* *عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به* *-**رغم أنه أنزل منها في درجة القرابة للمتوفى ، ولكنها محتاجة إليه لترث لاستغراق البنات الصلبيات للفرض المقدر لهن ،** ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى**"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ* *"**النساء**11** .* *فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**"

*****حجب بنت الابن* *:* 
 *أ ـ تُحجب** "* *بنت الابن**"* *حجب حرمان إذا وجد* *"* *ابن**"* *للمتوفَى أو* *"* *ابن ابن**"**أعلى منها في الدرجة* *.*
 *وصورتها** : 
1* *ـ تُوفيَ عن** :**زوجة* *،** وبنت* *،** وابن ، وبنت ابن* *.** 
**الحل*
 *o**الحجب* *
**"**بنت الابن**"** محجوبة* *حجب حرمان** من الإرث بالفرض أو التعصيب* *لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر الأعلى منها درجة**
o* *الزوجة* *:* *محجوبة* *حجب نقصان** من** "* *الربع**"* *إلى** "* *الثمن**"* *لوجود الفرع الوارث مطلقًا للمتوف**ى*
 *ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:**
***الزوجة**: الثمن* *فرضًا* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"**النساء* *12**
* "**البنت* *و** الابن** "* *يرثانِ باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين** .
**وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي**
**** *الابن* *:يرث* *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض** تعصيبًا* *-* *عصبة بالنفس** لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"
**-**البنت :* *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به* *-* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ**"
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *
**
**ب ـ تحجب**"* *بنت الابن**"* *حجب حرمان في حالة وجود* *"**بنتين صلبيتين**"* *أو أكثر ، أو وجود* *"**بنات ابن* *"* *أعلى منها درجةً ، بشرط أن لا يوجد مع* *"* *بنت الابن**"* *عاصب لها في درجتها أو أنزل منها* *. 
**وصورتها* *:
**ـ تُوفيَ عن* *:**زوجة* *، و**بنتين صلبيتين** ،* *وبنت ابن**، و**عم* *
**الحل* *:
**ـ الحجب* *
**o**بنت الابن**:* *محجوبة حجب حرمان* *لاستغراق البنات الصلبيات للفرض المقدر لهنَّ**
**o**الزوجة* *:**محجوبة حجب نقصان من* *"* *الربع* *"* *إلى* *"* *الثمن* *"* *ل**وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة**:
** *الزوجة* *: الثمن* *فرضًا** لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء* *12.
** *البنتان الصلبيتان: الثلثان* *فرضًا** لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ**"**النساء 11* *.* *يقسم بينهما بالسوية**
***العم:**يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا* *-* *عصبة بالنفس** -* *لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"
**ج ـ تحجب** "**بنت الابن**"* *حجب نقصان** من** "* *النصف* *"* *إلى** "**السدس**"* *إذا وُجد معها** فرع وارث مؤنث أعلى منها في الدرجة**.
**وسبق التطبيق على ذلك* 
 *خلاصة ميراث بنت الابن* *:* *
**1**ـ أنها ترث* *:* *النصف**:* *إذا انفردت عند عدم وجود " بنات صلبيات** " .* 
 *2**ـ أنهن يرثن** :* *الثلثين**:* *إذا كن اثنتين أو أكثر عند عدم وجود " بنات صلبيات** " .**
**3**ـ أنها ترث** :**السدس**:* *تكملة الثلثين إذا وجد معها " بنت صلبية " واحدة أو* *"* *بنت ابن " أعلى منها في الدرجة** 

**4**ـ أنها** :**لا ترث شيئًا* *:**
**1* *ـ إذا وجد معها** "**بنتان صلبيتان**"* *أو أكثر لاستغراقهما للفرض المقدر للبنات وليس معها عاصب** .* *
**2* *ـ إذا وجد معها** "* *بنتا ابن**"* *أو أكثر أعلى منها في* *
**الدرجة* *وليس معها عاصب**.* *
**3**ـ إذا وجد معها** "* *ابن**"* *أو** "* *ابن ابن**"* *أعلى منها في الدرجة** .**
**5**ـ يتحول إرثها** :* *من الفرض إلى التعصيب* *إذا وجد معها عاصب لها* *:* *
**1* *ـ* *في درجتها**"* *أخ " لها أو " ابن عم " لها** .* *
**2* *ـ* *أنزل منها درجةً**"* *ابن أخ " لها أو " ابن ابن عم " لها* *
**وذلك إذا لم يبق لها فرض وتكون محتاجة لعاصب لترث**.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثالث عشر
الكتاب
 صفحة 20 و 33
~~~~~~~*~~~~~~
تابع أحوال النساء
** 4-أحوال الأخوات الشقيقات لهن خمس حالات:
1- النصف للواحدة المنفردة إذا لم يكن هناك ولد ولا
ولد ابن ولا أب ولا جد لقوله تعالى"وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ"(1).
2- الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدًا عند عدم مَنْ ذُكِر وعدم الأخ الشقيق لقوله تعالى " فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"(2).
3-الإرث بالتعصيب إذا وجد معهن أخ شقيق مع عدم مْنْ تقدمَ ذِكْره فإنه يعصبهن، فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى"وَإِن كَانُواإِخْوَةً رِّجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنثَيَيْنِ"(3).
4- يصرن عصبة مع البنات أو بنات الابن لقوله صلى
الله عليه وسلم "اجعلوا الأخوات مع البنات عصبة"

فيأخذن الباقي بعد نصيب البنات أو بنات الابن.
فالمراد   جنس الأخوات مع جنس البنات ولوواحدة مع واحدة.وظاهر عدم دخول الأخوات لأم   في هذه القاعده لأنهن لا يرثن مع الفرع الوارث مطلقًا.
5-يسقطن بالابن وابنه وإن نزل,وبالأب اتفاقًا,وبالجد عند أبي حنيفة.

ــــــ
(1)سورة النساء من الآية:176.
(2)سورة النساء من الآية:176.
(3)سورة النساء من الآية:176.* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
*
*الشرح 
**ميراث الأخت الشقيقة
** تنبيه"اجعلوا الأخوات مع البنات عصبة" ليس بحديث لا صحيح ولا ضعيف.


**الأخت الشقيقة هي كل أنثى تنتسب إلى المُوَرِّث بواسطة أبيه وأمه مباشرة .
** *أدلة ميراث الأخت الشقيقة 
** قال تعالى:"يَسْتَفْتُونَك   قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلاَلَةِ إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّواْ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ "النساء176.

*- سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ، وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني . فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى فقال : لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم:" للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" ، فأتَيْنَا أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ مسعودٍ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا الحَبْرُ فيكم".الراوي : عبدالله بن مسعود - المحدث : البخاري | المصدر : صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 - خلاصة حكم المحدث : -صحيح- شرح الحديث-الدرر السنية

**oحالات ميراث الأخت الشقيقةo
**o الحالة الأولى :**أنها تستحق " النصف " فرضًا ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ليس معها" أخ شقيق " ، وليس للمتوفى فرع وارث مطلقًا " أي لا مذكر ولا مؤنث " ، ولا يوجد " أب " لقوله تعالى"** إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ "**النساء176
**oوصورتها : 
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت شقيقة ، وعم .
الحل
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة : الربع  فرضًالعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت شقيقة: النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ النساء176 .
oالعم : الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12

**oالحالة الثانية : 
أنها ترث "الثلثين" فرضًا : وذلك إذا وُجدت معها " أخت شقيقة "أخرى أو أي عدد من الأخوات الشقيقات فوق اثنتين ..... ولم يكن معهن " أخ شقيق " ، ولم يكن للمتوفى فرع وارث مطلقًا ، ولا يوجد " أب " 
**الدليل قوله تعالى "**فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176
**وصورتها :**
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأختينِ شقيقتين ، وعم . 
**الحل :* *ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الزوجة:  الربع  فرضًا،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء12
*الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان  فرضًالتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما بنفس الدرجة.لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176
*العم : الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12 

**oالحالة الثالثة :
أنها ترث " بالتعصيب بالغير " ، وذلك بسبب وجود أخ شقيق أو إخوة أشقاء - أي بسبب وجود عاصب لها في درجتها- .

الدليل قوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ"النساء 176
وصورتها
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخ شقيق ، وعم .
الحل 
الحجب "العم "محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق فجهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة

*الزوجة : الربع  فرضًا،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأخت الشقيقة والأخ الشقيق : يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين . وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي :
* الأخ الشقيق :يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-الأخت الشقيقة ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به -عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ " 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ". 
الحالة الرابعة : 
أنها ترث " بالتعصيب مع الغير "،وذلك بسبب وجود فرع وارث مؤنث للمتوفى " بنت أو بنت ابن مهما نزل الابن ، منفردات أو متعددات " . 
·الفرع الوارث المؤنث ـ يرثن بالفرض على حسب أنصبائهم الشرعية - نصف أو ثلثان-. 
" والأخت أو الأخوات الشقيقات " ينزلن منزلة العصبة تنزيلاً اعتباريًا - عصبة مع الغير -، فتأخذ " الأخت الشقيقة " منزلة " الأخ الشقيق "وقوته في الإرث والحجب . 
الدليل : 
*** قال عبد الله : لأقضينَّ فيها بقضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت " 
**صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب 12 : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات** عصبة / حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .**وصورتها**تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وأخت شقيقة* *الحل* *الحجب* *الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث مطلقًا للمتوفى.
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة*** الزوجة: الثمن  فرضًا ،لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
***الابنة : النصف  فرضًا، لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"وللحديث :للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"**الأخت الشقيقة:الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث " للابنةِ النصفُ ،لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ ،وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
 •تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وأخت شقيقة، وعم
الحل
الحجب: العم:محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخت الشقيقة مع الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى ،فالأخت الشقيقة تأخذ في هذه الصورة قوة الأخ الشقيق في الإرث والحجب .
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
‹الزوجة: الثمن فرضًا ،لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
‹الابنة :النصففرضًا، لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى"وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"وللحديث :للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
‹الأخت الشقيقة:الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغيرلوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث" 
للابنةِ النصفُ لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"

**_________**الحجب 

**تُحْجَبُ " الأختُ الشقيقةُ " حجب حرمان بالفرع الوارث المذكر ، و"بالأب " ، أما حجبها بالجد فعلى خلاف :* *الرأي الأول : أن الجد الصحيح يحجب الإخوة والأخوات عمومًا ..... فالجد أب ، ولذا كان النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ يقول "أنا ابن عبد المطلب " .* *متفق عليه ـ الوجيز ص : 418 .
وعبد المطلب كان جده وليس أباه .* *الرأي الثاني : لا يحجبهم وينازلهم منزلة الأخ على ألا يقل نصيبه عن السدس التركة .**لكن الجد يحجب الإخوة لأم في كل الحالات والآراء*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الرابع عشر*

 *الكتاب**
**صفحة* *34**
~~~~~~~*~~~~~~**
**تابع أحوال النساء

**5-أحوال الأخوات لأب*
*لهن سبع حالات:
1-النصف للواحدة المنفردة عند عدم الشقيقة وعدم َمنْ شُرِطَ فقده معها.
 2-الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدًا عند عدم الشقيقة وعدم مَن شرط فقده معها.
3-السدس مع الأخت الشقيقة المنفردة تكملة للثلثين.
4-الإرث بالتعصيب إذا وجد معهن أخ لأب يعصبهن فيكون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
5-لا يرثن شيئًا مع الأختينِ الشقيقتينِ إلا إذا كان معهن أخ لأب فيعصبهن.
6-يصرن عصبة مع البنات أو بنات الابن فبأخذن الباقي عند عدم الأخت الشقيقة.
7-يسقطن بالابن وابنه وإن نزل, وبالأب اتفاقًا,وبالجدع  د الإمام,وبالأخ الشقيق,والأخت الشقيقة إذا صارت عصبة مع البنت أو بنت الابن.*


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الشرح* 
*الأخت لأب هي كل أنثى شاركت المُوَرِّث في الانتساب المباشر إلى أبيه  فقط ؛ دون أمه .**
وأدلة ميراث الأخت لأب هي نفسها أدلة الأخت الشقيقة* *إجمالًا عند عدم وجود الأخت الشقيقة .
**oحالات ميراث* *الأخت لأب*
*  o الحالة الأولى
**أنها تستحق " النصف " فرضًا  ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ليس معها "* *أخ لأب** " ، وليس للمتوفى* *فرع وارث مطلقًا** " أي لا مذكر ولا مؤنث " ، ولا يوجد "* *أب** " ولا يوجد أخ شقيق أو أخت شقيقة . لقوله تعالى"** إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ "**النساء176*
*oوصورتها :* **تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، و أخت لأب** ، وعم أب أب .
الحل 
الورثة و**توزيع الأنصبة
***الزوجة : الربع  فرضًالعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت لأب : النصف  فرضًا** لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 
o**عم أب الأب:     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12**

*
**الحالة الثانية* 
*أنها ترث* *"**الثلثي**ن**"** فرضًا  :**  وذلك إذا وُجِدَت معها " *  *أخت لأب   "* *أخ**رى أو* *أي عدد من الأخوات لأب فوق اثنتين* *، يقسم بينهن بالسوية ؛ولم يكن معهن* *"* *أخ لأب** " ،* *ولم يك**ن للمتوفى فرع وارث مطلق**ًا - أي لاذكر ولا أنثى-، ولا يوجد " أب " .*
*الدليل قوله تعالى  "**فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176* 
*وصورته**ا*
*تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأختين لأب** ، وابن عم* *.* 
 *الحل*
*الورثة وتوزيع الأنصبة
*الزوجة : الربع  فرضًالعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأختان لأب:  الثلثان    فرضًا  لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176
يقسم بينهما بالسوية  
 *ابن العم :الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*الحالة الثالثة  
أنها ترث "السدس" فرضًا  :  وذلك إذا وُجِدت  "الأخت لأب" مع "الأخت" الشقيقة ،ترث* *"الأخت لأب" " السدس " تكملة  الثلثين ، أي ينتقل ميراث " الأخت لأب " من " النصف " إلى " السدس " - حجب نقصان - ، بوجود " الأخت الشقيقة " ، والدليل على ذلك :**  إجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على " بنت الابن " مع  " بنت الصلب "** .
الملخص الفقهي / تلخيص : صالح بن فوزان . / ج : 2 / ص : 216 / بتصرف .
* قال عبد الله : لأقضينَّ فيها بقضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو  قال : قال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة  الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت " 
صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب : 12  : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات عصبة / حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .
وصورتها :
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخت لأب ، وابن عم لأب . 
**الحل
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة: الربع   فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت الشقيقة : النصف  فرضًا** لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 

**o * *الأخت لأب* *: السدس     فرضًا تكملة للثلثين* * لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على "* *بنت الابن** " مع  "* *بنت الصلب** "للحديث "** " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة  الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت"*
*oابن العم لأب:* * الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**الحالة الرابعة 
* *  ترث  الأخت لأب" بالتعصيب " إذا وجد معها أخ لأب ، أو أكثر - أي عاصب لها في درجتها ، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .عصبة بالغير . لقوله تعالى " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء176 .
 مع ملاحظة عدم وجود الأب ، والفرع الوارث المذكر ، والإخوة الأشقاء .
وصورتها*
* 1 ـ  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت لأب ، وأخ لأب .
الحل :* *
الورثة وتوزيع الأنصبة
*الزوجة: الربع   فرضًالعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأخت لأب والأخ لأب:  يرثون الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض . وتفصيل ذلك:
-الأخ لأب يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-الأخت لأب  ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ"النساء 176. 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".

 2 ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** :**زوجة ،**وأخت شقيقة ،**وأختين لأب ،** وأخ لأب* *، وبنت أخ لأم** .*
*الحل :* 
 *ـ  " بنت الأخ لأم " لا ميراث لها ، لأنها من ذوي الأرحام، ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
***الورثة* *و**توزيع التركة*
**الزوجة : الربع  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت الشقيقة:  النصف  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176* *

**o * *الأختان لأب والأخ لأب   :*
* يرثون الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي 
 *  الأخ لأب : يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-**الأختان لأب ترثانِ معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  "* *وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ"النساء 176 . 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".*  

**الحالة الخامسة * *ترث  الأخت لأب* *"* *بالتعصيب* *"* *: عص**ب**ة مع الغير : وذلك عند وجود فرع وارث مؤنث للمتوفى* *"* *بنت** "** أو* *"* *بنت ابن* *"* *وإن نزل* *"* *الابن** "** ، منفردات أو متعددات يأخذن نصيبهن فرض**ًا** ، وما بق**ي** يكون**"** للأخ**ت** لأب "** أو* *"* *للأخوات لأب* *"* *  فالفرع الوارث المؤنث * * يُ**ن**ِ**زلهن منزلة العصبة ، تنزيلا**ً** اعتباري**ًا** ، فتأخذ* *"* *الأخت لأب* *"* *منزل**ة* *"* *الأخ لأب* *" وقوته في الإرث والحجب* 
*الدليل :* 
** قال عبد الله : لأقضينَّ فيها بقضاء النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ، أو قال : قال النبي ـ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *ـ  " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت " .*
* صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب  12 : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات عصبة /**حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .* 

*وصورتها  :*
*تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وبنت* *،* *وأخت لأب* *.*
*الحل* 
*ـ* *الحجب :*
*** * الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.*

** الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة: الثمن    فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12.
*
* *البنت الصلبية : النصف  فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*** الأخت لأب: * * الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث "* *للابنةِ النصفُ**،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ** وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".*
*  فالفرع الوارث المؤنث   يُنِزلهن منزلة العصبة ، تنزيلاً اعتباريًا ، فتأخذ " الأخت لأب " منزلة " الأخ لأب " وقوته في الإرث والحجب *

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**حجب الأخت لأب*
 *أولاً : حجب الحرمان :* 
 *1 ـ وجود الأب .    2 ـ وجود الفرع الوارث المذكر .** 3 ـ وجود الأخ الشقيق . 4 ـ وجود الأختين الشقيقتين فأكثر .**5  ـ وجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث مع الأخت الشقيقة ؛ عصبة مع الغير .
**-ويرى أبو حنيفة حجب الأخت لأب بالجد الصحيح " الرأي الأول " .* 
*-ويرى الصاحبان أنها ترث مع الجد على ما سيأتي تفصيله في الجد"الرأي الثاني". * 
 *وصورته**ا :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وأخت لأب ، وأخت شقيقة .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
** * *" الأخت لأب " محجوبة حجب حرمان " بالأخت الشقيقة " لأنها أخذت قوة " الأخ الشقيق " في الإرث والحجب لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث " عصبة مع الغير "* 

*** *" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث* 

*ـ*** الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة : الثمن    فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*
* *البنت الصلبية : النصف  فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*** الأخت الشقيقة: * *  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث "* *للابنةِ النصفُ**،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ** وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".*
*  فالفرع الوارث المؤنث   يُنِزل الأخوات منزلة العصبة ، تنزيلاً اعتباريًا ، فتأخذ " الأخت الشقيقة " منزلة " الأخ الشقيق "** وقوته في الإرث والحجب .* *
*****ثانيًا : حجب النقصان* 
*تُحْجَب " الأخت لأب " حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " عند وجود " الأخت الشقيقة " .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الأسئلة 

**س1:اذكر أحوال أولاد الأم مبينًا هل يرثون شيئًا مع الولد أو ولد الولد؟
س2:ما الفرض الذي يستحقه الزوج؟وما الفرض الذي تستحقه الزوجة؟وماذا يكون للزوجات إذا كن أكثر من واحدة؟
س3:للبنات الصلبيات ثلاث حالات,اذكرهنَّ؟
س4:لبنات الابن أحوال مع بنات الصلب أو عدمهن.اذكر هذه الأحوال مبينًا هل يرثن مع الصلبيتين فأكثر؟
س5:بين متى ترث الأخت الشقيقة النصف؟وهل يحق لها ذلك مع الأب أو الجد؟وضح ذلك مبينًا السبب؟
س6:فى بعض الأحوال تكون الأخوات مع البنات عصبات فما نصيب الأخت في هذه الحالة,وهل يعصبها ابن الأخ؟وضح ذلك؟
س7:اذكر أحوال الأخوات لأب مبينًا هل ترث إحداهن مع الأخت الشقيقة أو الأختين الشقيقتين؟ومتى يسقطن؟

 هذه أسئلة نظرية ينظر فيما سبق لحلها  
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس عشر**
**الكتاب** :صفحة* *37**
*
*6-أحوال الأم
**~~~~~~~*~~~~~~* 
*للأم ثلاث حالات:*
*1-السدس مع الولد أو ولد الابن,أو الاثنين فصاعدًا من الإخوة والأخوات مطلقًا لقوله تعالى" وَلأبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ واحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"(1).*
*ولقوله تعالى"**فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ**إِخْوَةٌ فلأمه السُّدُسُ**"(2).*
*2-ثلث جميع المال عند عدم هؤلاء المذكورين لقوله تعالى"**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُنْ لَّهُ** وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"(3).*
*3-ثلث الباقى عند عدم هؤلاء بعد فرض أحد الزوجين وذلك فى مسألتين تسميان بالغراوين هما:*
*(أ)**تركت زوجًا وأبوين.*
*(ب)**ترك زوجة وأبوين.*
*ــــــــــــــ*
*(3,2,1)سورة النساء من الآية:11.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
* الشرح*
*ميراث الأم*

*دليل إرثها قولُه تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11
**حالات ميراث** الأم* 

*oالحالة الأولى*
 *أن ترث بطري**ق الفرض* *،* *ويكون فرضُها هو* *"* *السُّدس* *"* 
*فينتقل ميراثُ " الأمِّ " من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " حجب نقصان  وذلك :* 
*أ ـ إذا كان للمتوفى فرعٌ وارثٌ بطريق الفرض أو التعصيب ، واحدًا كان أم متعددًا . 
**لقوله تعالى**"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
وصورتها : 
1 ـ تُوفيَ عن :* *زوجة**، و**أم**، و**ابن** . 
الحل 
**الحجب 
*  الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
*الأم :* *ينتقل ميراثُ " الأمِّ " من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " حجب نقصان  وذلك لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى.
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة : الثمن  فرضًا  لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12.
*
**الأم : السدس فرضًا   لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى* *"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
*
**الابن   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
  ب ـ إذا كان* *للمتوفى عدد من الإخوة ، اثنان فأكثر .
**** *سواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة**  :  
**أشقاء** فقط،              * *أم* *لأب** فقط ،              * *أم* *لأم** فقط              * *،أم* *متنوعين** فبعضهم* *شقيق وبعضهم لأب وبعضهم لأم* *. 
**** *وسواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة* *: 
**ذكورًا فقط                أم إناثًا فقط             أم ذكورًا وإناثًا .
**** *وسواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة :* *وارثين                    أم كانوا محجوبين 
لقوله تعالى فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.
** أصل المعلومة مستقى من :الأحكام الأساسية للمواريث والوصية الواجبة/د.زكريا البري / ص : 67 / .
 * فائدة :**حجب الأم* *بالاثنين** من الإخوة والأخوات** فالذي عليه الجمهور أنها تُحجب بهما** إلى** السدس ، وهو قول  عمرو   وعلي   وزيد بن مسعود      - رضي الله عنهم -  والشافعي   ومالك   وأبي حنيفة   وجماعة الفقهاء .
**الحاوي الكبير في فقه مذهب الإمام الشافعي أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي البصريهنا*

 *ـ       تُحجب " الأم " من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " بتعدد الإخوة حتى لو  كانوا      محجوبين ، كما هو ظاهر من الآية الكريمة ، لأن الله فرض " للأم "  "   الثلث "    مع " الأب " ثم قال تعالى ـ : "* *فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" .* 
*فأتى  ب**الفاء** الدالة على ارتباط الجملة الثانية بالأولى وبنائها عليها ، والإخوة  لا يرثون مع الأب ومع ذلك فجعل للأم " السدس " في هذه الحال ،* *وهذا هو  قول جمهور العلماء .* 
*واختار شيخ الإسلام " ابن تيمية " : أنهم لا يحْجِبُون " الأم " إلى " السدس " إذا كانوا محجوبين" بالأب " .* 
*فعلى قوله ـ أي : على قول ابن تيمية  : لو هلك امرؤٌ عن : أبوين ـ أي : أم وأب ـ ، وأخوين .* *كان للأم الثلث ، والباقي للأب .*
*وعلى قول الجمهور** :**للأم السدس فقط ، والباقي للأب . 
**تسهيل الفرائض / العثيمين / ص : 34 .
ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وأخوين شقيقين.
الحل
الحجب : 
*الأم ينتقل ميراثُ " الأمِّ " من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " حجب نقصان  وذلك لتعدد إخوة المتوفى .
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة :الربع  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12

*الأم : السدس  فرضًا لتعدد إخوة المتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".

*الأخوان الشقيقان: الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
**يقسم بينهما بالسوية.**
*
* 3ـ  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وأب ، وأخوين شقيقين ، وأختين شقيقتين .
الحل : 
ـ الحجب :* **الأخوان الشقيقان " و " الأختان الشقيقتان" ، محجوبون حجب حرمان  " بالأب " .* 
* * الأم  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود عدد من الإخوة ، رغم حجبهم . على قول الجمهور.
*
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*
**الزوجة :الربع  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*
**الأم : السدس   فرضًا لتعدد إخوة المتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".**
*
**الأب :    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
*

**الحال**ة الثاني**ة*
 
*أن ترث* *"* *الأم** "** بطري**ق الفرض ويكون فرضه**ا هو* *"* *ثل**ث الترك**ة كلها**"** وذلك* *:* 
*ـ ل**عد**م تعدد* *الإخوة* *.*
*ـ* *ول**عدم انحصار الإرث بين* *الأب والأم وأحد الزوجي**ن فقط* *.*
*ـ ولعدم وجود* *فرع وارث* *.*
*وصورتها :* 
*1 ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأم ، وعم .* 
*الحل :* 
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة : الربع  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء* *12
*
**الأم : الثلث       فرضًا -* *لعدم تعدد الإخوة  ،* *ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين* *الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،* *ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث   * *لقول**ه تعال**ى "** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "**.
***العم * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "

***الحالة الثالثة  :
** أن الأم ترث بطريق الفرض ، ويكون فرضها هو "ثلث الباقي من التركة " ، بعد فرض أحد الزوجين ، لا ثلث التركة كلها ، وذلك إذا انحصر الميراث بين الأم و الأب و أحد الزوجين ، ولم يوجد جمع من الإخوة ، لأنه إذا وجد عدد من الإخوة كان للأم السدس مع أنهم محجوبون .
-ويُسَمَّيَانِ بالغَرَّاوَيْنِ والعُمَرِيَّتَيْ  نِ - 
**غرّاوين، قيل: سميت بذلك لاشتهارهما كالكوكب الأغرّ- الأَغَرُّ : المشهور المعجم-وتسمى ب**العُمَرِيَّتَيْ  نِ    نسبة إلى عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - الخليفة الراشد  أول من قضى    [فيها أو] فيهما للأم بثلث الباقي، ووافقه جمهور الصحابة ومن  بعدهم ومنهم    الأئمة الأربعة فصار كالإجماع إن لم يكن إجماعًا ،شرح الرحبية للحازمي
**دليل الثلث : قوله تعالى " فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ".
*
********لو وجد مع الأبوين, أحد الزوجين - ويعبر عنهما بالعُمَريتين - فإن الزوج أو  الزوجة, يأخذ فرضه, ثم تأخذ الأم ثلث الباقي, والأب الباقي. 
وقد دل على ذلك قوله " وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ " ثلث ما ورثه الأبوان. تفسير الشيخ السعدي 
*******وَأَمَّا "**  الْعُمَرِيَّتَا  نِ**       " فَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ  لِلْأُمِّ     الثُّلُثَ   مَعَ الْأَبِ وَالزَّوْجِ ; بَلْ إنَّمَا أَعْطَاهَا  اللَّهُ     الثُّلُثَ   إذْ وَرِثَتْ الْمَالَ هِيَ وَالْأَبُ فَكَانَ  الْقُرْآنُ     قَدْ دَلَّ   عَلَى أَنَّ مَا وَرِثَتْهُ هِيَ وَالْأَبُ تَأْخُذُ      ثُلُثَهُ وَالْأَبُ   ثُلُثَيْهِ وَاسْتَدَلَّ بِهَذَا أَكَابِرُ الصَّحَابَةِ    : كَعُمَرِ* * وَ**عُثْمَانَ * *وَ**عَلِيٍّ* * وَ**ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ* * وَ**زَيْدٌ  وَجُمْهُورِ  الْعُلَمَاءِ       عَلَى أَنَّ مَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ فَرْضِ الزَّوْجَيْنِ  يَكُونَانِ    فِيهِ    أَثْلَاثًا قِيَاسًا عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَالِ إذَا  اشْتَرَكَا    فِيهِ    وَكَمَا يَشْتَرِكَانِ فِيمَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ الدَّيْنِ     وَالْوَصِيَّة .    وَمَفْهُومُ الْقُرْآنِ يَنْفِي أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْأُمُّ     الثُّلُثَ    مُطْلَقًا فَمَنْ أَعْطَاهَا الثُّلُثَ مُطْلَقًا حَتَّى    مَعَ  الزَّوْجَةِ    فَقَدْ خَالَفَ مَفْهُومَ الْقُرْآنِ . 
**مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية- الفقه »كتاب الفرائض » مسألة امرأة توفي زوجها وخلف أولادا ولم تأخذ المرأة صداقها » فصل ميراث البنتين       * 


*** *أخرج البيهقي من طري**ق يزي**د بن هارون ، وروح بن عبادة ، كلاهما عن سفيان الثوري عن عبد الرحم**ن بن الأصبهاني عن عكرمة قال :* *أرسلني " ابن عباس " إلى " زيد بن ثابت " أسأله عن زوج وأبوين** ، فقال - زيـد - : للزوج النصف ، وللأم ثلث ما بق**ي** ، وللأب بقية المال** "* 
*صححه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في الإرواء مجلد رقم : 6**/ حديث رقم : 1679 /**ص : 123 وقال : صحيح على شرط البخاري .* 

*ـ و**إذا اجتمع* *"* *الأم* *"* *و** "* *الجد الصحيح** " ـ* * بدل الأب* *ـ* *وأحد الزوجي**ن* *،** تُوَرَّثُ* *"* *الأمُّ** " "* *ثلث التركة كلها** " ،**لا ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين ، ولا مانع من زيادة الأم على الجد ، لأن الأم والجد ليسا في درجة واحدة ، بل الأم أقرب من الجد للمتوفَ**ى* *فلا يزاحمها في كامل حقها* *... أما الأم والأب فهما في درجة واحدة بالنسبة للميت .* 

** وقد خالف في ذلك أبو يوسف : ورأى أن**ه** أيضًا في حال**ة اجتماع الأم والجد الصحيح وأحد الزوجين فقط ... ترث الأم ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجي**ن** لا ثلث الكُل ، لأن الجد يقوم مقام الأب**.*

** وي**ُ**ج**َ**اب عن ذلك بما قلناه من أن الأم والجد الصحيح ، ليسا في درجة* *واحدة حتى يمتنع تفضيلها عليه ، فيكون لها الثلث كاملا مع الجد لأنها أقرب فلا يزاحمها في كامل حقها 
**الأحكام الأساسية للمواريث والوصية الواجبة/ د.زكريا البري / ص : 71 / الحاشية .*

*وص**ور** ذلك : * 
*1 ـ**  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، و**أب .* 
*الحل* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
**الزوجة :الربع  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*
**الأم :* *ثلث الباقي فرضًا**بعد نصيب الزوجة** وليس ثلث التركة كلها لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
*
**الأب* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
*
* ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وجد  .  
الحل 
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة

*الزوجة : الربع  فرضًالعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأم :* *ثلث التركة كلها** فرضًا  على الراجح "قول الجمهور" ،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى، ولعدم تعدد الإخوة ،ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
***الجد :* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع عشر*
*الكتاب*
 *صفحة 38*
~~~~~~~*~~~~~~
*تابع أحوال النساء*
 *7-أحوال الجدات* *عرف الجدة الصحيحة:*
*هي من لا يتخلل في نسبها إلى الميت جد فاسد,*
*والجد الفاسد**:هومن تخلل في نسبته إلى الشخص أنثى كأب الأم.*
*والجدة الفاسدة**:هى من تخلل في نسبتها إلى الشخص جد فاسد كأم أب الأم.*
*وللجدات الصحيحات ثلاث حالات**:*
*1-لهن السدس تستقل به الواحدة ويشترك فيه الأكثر بشرط التساوى في الدرجة كأم الأم,وأم الأب.*
*2-القريبة من الجدات من أى جهة كانت تحجب البيعدة, كأم الأم تحجب أم أم الأم وتحجب أيضًا أم أب الأب(1).*
*3-الجدات من أى جهة كانت يسقطن بالأم,وتسقط من   كانت من جهة الأب بالأب أيضًا,ولا تسقط به من كانت من جهة الأم , ويحجب   الجد أمه أيضًا لأنها تدلى به(2).*
*ــــــ*
*(1)الجدة القريبة من جهة الأم تحجب الأم   البعيدة من جهة الأم ومن جهة الأب اتفاقًا,وأما العكس بأن كانت القريبة من   جهة الأب فإنها تحجب البعيدة من جهة الأم عندالحنفية وأحمد,ولا تحجبها عند   المالكية وفي القول الصحيح عند الشافعية وعلى مذهبهما تشترك الجدتان في   السدس.*
*(2)حجب أم الأب بالأب وأم الجد بالجد مذهب   الحنفية,وهو الصحيح من مذهب الشافعية وعليه عمل المحاكم وأما عند المالكية   فأم الأب تحجب بالأب ولا ترث الجدة أم الجد سواء وجد الجد أو لا.*
 *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 * الشرح* 
 *ميراث الجدة*
 **الجدة الوارثة والجدة غير الوارثة :
** *الجدة إما أن تكون وارثة وإما أن تكون رَحِمِيَّةً فاسدةً ليست وارثةً؛ فكل من أدلت  بوارث فهي وارثة، وعليه من أدلت بمحض الإناث أو بمحض الذكور أو أدلت بإناث  إلى ذكور فهي وارثة، فإن أدلت بذكور إلى إناث ففي هذه الحالة لا ترث وهي  الجدة الرَّحِمِية أو الفاسدة.*
* فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان
*

*  الجدة الرَّحِمِية أو الفاسدة: هي أم الجد الرَّحِمي أي أم الجد لأم،أي أم أبي أم .
***دليل توريث الجدات "السدس" الإجماع القطعي.
فلا يوجد نص صريح صحيح في ميراث الجدة، وتوجد آثار وأحاديث في ميراث الجدة ولكنها غير صحيحة وتفصيل ذلك ورد في كتاب :**إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل /* *محمد ناصر الدين الألباني المتوفى: 1420هـ/ ج : 6 / ص : 124 .*
**قال ابن المنذر:  أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84. الوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز
***وَأَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّ لِلْجَدَّةِ أَمِّ الْأُمِّ السُّدُسَ مَعَ  عَدَمِ الْأُمِّ ، وَأَنَّ لِلْجَدَّةِ أَيْضًا أُمِّ الْأَبِ عِنْدَ  فَقْدِ الْأَبِ السُّدُسَ ، فَإِنِ اجْتَمَعَا كَانَ السُّدُسُ بَيْنَهُمَا  .بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد/أبو الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن رشد القرطبي 

**الْأُمُّ تَحْجُبُ الْجَدَّاتِ أَجْمَعَ؛ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ؛ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا ، أَوْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأَبِ.
*
*وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي حَجْبِ الْجَدَّةِ بِالْأَبِ بَعْدَ  مَا اتَّفَقُوا أَنَّ الْجَدَّةَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأُمِّ لَا تَصِيرُ  مَحْجُوبَةً بِالْأَبِ* *لِأَنَّهَا لا تُدْلِي بِهِ ، وَلَا تَرِثُ بِمِثْلِ نَسَبِهِ فَهِيَ تَرِثُ بِالْأُمُومَةِ وَهُوَ بِالْأُبُوَّةِ وَالْعُصُوبَةِ ،وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْجَدَّةِ الَّتِي مِنْ قِبَلِهِ**- أي من قِبَلِ الأب-   فَقَالَ  عَلِيٌّ   وَزَيْدٌ   وَأُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ   وَسَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ الشَّعْبِيِّ   وَطَاوُسٍ  وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ عُلَمَائِنَا - الحنفية- رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ.
 وَقَالَ  عُمَرُ   وَابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ   وَأَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيُّ   وَعِمْرَانُ بْنُ الْحُصَيْنِ:  تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ  شُرَيْحٍ   وَابْنِ سِيرِينَ  وَبِهِ أَخَذَ  مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ.
*
*المبسوط /محمد بن أحمد بن أبي سهل السرخسي .
**فالجمهور على أنها محجوبة.**أي أن* *الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها** .** عبد الرحيم الطحان*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*تطبيقات عامة على حالات ميراث
أصحاب الفروض والعصبات** 
وكل ماسبق من خارج الكتاب*
 *1** توفي عن زوجة ،وابن ، وأب ، وجد ، وأخ شقيق ، وابن أخ لأم .

**2** توفي عن زوجة ،وابن ، وأب ، وأم ، وأخ شقيق ،وأخت شقيقة، وابن أخ لأم .

**3** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وأب ، وأخ لأم ، وجدة لأم ،وابن بنت .

*
*4** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وجدة لأب ،وبنت ابن  .

*
*5** توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأخت لأم ، وابن بنت .

**6** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ،وبنت عم  .

* *7** توفي عن زوجة ، وابن صلبي ، وبنتين صلبيتين ، وجد صحيح ، وأخت لأم ، وابن أخت لأم .

 * 
*8** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ لأب .

*
*9** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ،  ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ لأب .تعول ولا يبقى شيء للعصبة.
*
*10** توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت صلبية  ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ شقيق .

**11** توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت صلبية ،وبنتي ابن ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأم أم ، وأم أبي أم . 

*
*12** توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأب ،وأخت لأم .

*
*13** توفي عن زوجة ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأب ،وأخت لأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخت شقيقة ، وعم .

*
*14** توفيت عن زوجة ،وبنت صلبية  ،وأم أم ، وأم أب  ، وأم أم أم ، وأم أبي أم . 

   * *15** توفيت عن زوج ؛ وجدتين : الأولى :أم أب أب هي أم أم أم،  والجدة الثانية: أم أم أب ، وابن 

*
*16** هلك عن : زوجة ، وأم لأب ، وأم أم ، وأم أم أم ، وأم أبي أم ، وأب ، وجد .

**17 * *تُوفيَ عن** : جد صحيح* *،و**أم أبي الأب* *، و**أم أم الأم* *،** وعم* *.
الإجابة هنا -*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن عشر**
**الكتاب*
*صفحة* *39 : 43* *
*~~~~~~~*~~~~~~
*جدول أحوال أصحاب الفروض*

*بالكتاب في شكل جداول* 

*أحوال الأب*****يرث بالفرض فقط وهو السدس مع ابن الميت أو ابن ابنه وإن سفل*
**الفرض مع التعصيب عند البنت أو بنت الابن وإن نزل أبوها*
**التعصيب المحض عند عدم الولد وولد الولد*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*

*ملخص*  *أحوال أصحاب الفروض* 

*حالات ميراث** الأب* 
*o**الحالة الأولى**ميراثه* *بالفرض فقط**:* *يستحق* *"* *الأب**" "* *سدس التركة**"* *فرضًا ، وذلك في حالة وجود الفرع** الوارث المذكر** ،* *سواء وجد معه فرع وارث مؤنث أم لا**.* 

*الحالة الثانية* *ميراثه ب**التعصيب فقط**:* *يستحق** "* *الأب**"* *باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض** ، وذلك في حالة* *عدم وجود فرع وارث مطلقًا** .*
*o**الحالة الثالثة* *يرث** بالفرض** و**التعصيب**  وذلك في حالة وجود* *الفرع الوارث* *المؤنث فقط دون المذكر* *.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

الكتاب

*أحوال الجد**هى مثل أحوال الأب عند فقد الأب ويخالفه في أربع مسائل*
**أم الأب لا ترث مع وجوده وترث مع وجود الجد*
**أم مع الأب لها ثلث مايبقى بعد فرض أحد الزوجين ولها مع الجد ثلث الجميع*
**الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب وكذلك الأخوات يُحْجَبون بالأب اتفاقًا ولا يُحْجَبون بالجد إلا عند الإمام*
**المعتَق إذا مات وترك ابن معتِقِة وجده فلا شىء للجد من الولاء إجماعًا, ولوكان مكان الجد أب فلأب المعتِق سدس الولاء عند*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*
*حالات ميراث** الجد الصحيح**هى مثل أحوال الأب عند فقد الأب ويخالفه في أربع مسائل :*
**الأولى**: أم الأب لا ترث مع وجوده ،وترث مع وجود الجد*
**الثانية**: الأم مع الأب لها ثلث مايبقى بعد فرض أحد الزوجين ولها مع الجد ثلث جميع التركة* 
**الثالثة** : الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب وكذلك الأخوات يُحْجَبون بالأب اتفاقًا .**مسائل الجد والإخوة من المسائل الاجتهادية التي تعددت فيها اجتهادات الفقهاء, ولم يعتمدوا فيها على نص من كتاب أو سنة. وعلى مذهب الجمهور يرث الجد والإخوة سويًا.هنا -* 
**الرابعة* *:* *المعتَق إذا مات وترك ابن معتِقِة وجَدّه فلا شىء للجد من الولاء إجماعًا, ولوكان مكان الجد أب فلأب المعتِق سدس الولاء  والباقي للابن عند أبي يوسف .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب* 
*أحوال أولاد الأم***السدس للواحد المنفرد ذكرًا كان أو أنثى*
**الثلث للاثنين فصاعدًا يستوي فيه الذكور والإناث*
**لا يرثون شيئًا مع الفرع الوارث مطلقًا ولا مع الأصل الوارث المذكر*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*

*أحوال** أولاد الأم أي الإخوة لأم
***السدس :**فرضًا للواحد المنفرد ذكرًا كان أو أنثى*
**الثلث** :للاثنين فصاعدًا يستوي فيه الذكور والإناث دون تفاضل بين الذكر والأنثى* 
**لا يرثون** شيئًا :مع الفرع الوارث مطلقًا ولا مع الأصل الوارث المذكر*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب* 
*أحوال الزوج***النصف عند عدم الولد وولد الابن*
**الربع عند وجود الولد أو ولد الابن*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*

*أحوال* *الزوج***النصف:* *فرضًا عند عدم وجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفاة*
**الربع** :عند وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب* 
*أحوال الزوجة أو الزوجات***الربع عند عدم الولد وولد الابن وإن نزل*
**الثمن عند وجود الولد أو ولد الابن وإن نزل*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*

*أحوال* *الزوجة** أو**الزوجات***الربع** : فرضًا عند عدم * *وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
**الثمن :** فرضًا عند وجود* * الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب* 
*أحوال بنات الصلب***النصف للواحدة المنفردة*
**الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدًا عند عدم الابن*
**الإرث بالتعصيب مع وجود الابن*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*
*أحوال* *بنات الصلب***النصف** : فرضًا للواحدة المنفردة عند عدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها*
**الثلثان** : فرضًا للاثنتين فصاعدًا* *عند عدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها*
**الإرث** بالتعصيب: عصبة بالغير:* *عند  وجود عاصب لها في درجتها* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب* 
*أحوال بنات الابن***النصف للواحدة المنفردة عند عدم ولد الصلب*
**الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدًا عند عدم ولد الصلب*
**يرثن السدس مع البنت الواحدة الصلبية*
**لا يرثن مع الابن*
**لا يرثن مع الصلبيتين فأكثر إلا إذا وجد معهن معصب*
**الإرث بالتعصيب مع ابن الابن*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*

*أحوال* *بنات الابن***النصف** : فرضًا  للواحدة المنفردة عند عدم وجود فرع وارث أعلى منها في الدرجة، لاذكور ولا إناث* 
**الثلثان** : فرضًا  للاثنتين فصاعدًا عند عدم* *وجود فرع وارث أعلى منها في الدرجة،* *لاذكور ولا إناث*
**السدس :** فرضًا مع البنت الواحدة الصلبية أو مع الفرع الوارث المؤنث الأعلى منها* 
**لا يرثن** : مع الفرع الوارث المذكر الأعلى منها درجة* 
**لا يرثن** :مع اثنين فأكثر من الفرع الوارث المؤنث الأعلى منها درجة  ، إلا إذا وجد مع بنت الابن عاصب  لها* 
**الإرث بالتعصيب** : عصبة بالغير مع الفرع المذكر المساوي لها في الدرجة ،أو أنزل منها إذا احتاجت إليه لترث* 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب*

*أحوال الأخوات الشقيقات***النصف للواحدة المنفردة*
* ***الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدًا*
**يرثن بالتعصيب مع الأخ الشقيق*
**يصرن عصبة مع البنات أو بنات الابن*
**يسقطن بالابن وابنه وإن نزل وبالأب اتفاقًا،وبالجد عند أبى حنيفة*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*
*أحوال* *الأخوات الشقيقات***النصف** :**فرضًا ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ليس معها* *"* *أخ شقيق**"* *، وليس للمتوفى* *فرع وارث مطلقًا** ،**أي لا مذكر ولا مؤنث  ، ولا يوجد* *أب*
**الثلثان**:**فرضًا ،**وذلك إذا وُجدت معها** "* *أخت شقيقة* *"* *أخرى أو* *أي** عدد من الأخوات فوق اثنتين* *،**ولم يكن معهن :**أخ شقيق**"* *، ولم يكن للمتوفى فرع وارث مطلقًا ، ولا يوجد:* *أب*
**ترث ب**التعصيب** :**عصبة بالغير**، وذلك بسبب وجود أخ شقيق أو إخوة أشقاء** -**أي بسبب وجود عاصب لها في درجتها*
**ترث* *بالتعصيب**:* *عصبة** مع الغير** ،وذلك بسبب وجود* *فرع وارث مؤنث للمتوفى** -**بنت أو بنت ابن مهما نزل الابن* *-** منفردات أو متعددات*
*فا**لفرع الوارث المؤنث* *ـ يرثن بالفرض على حسب أنصبتهم الشرعية - نصف أو ثلثان،**والأخت أو الأخوات الشقيقات** :**ينزلن منزلة العصبة تنزيلاً اعتباريًا* *-* *عصبة مع الغير -، فتأخذ* *الأخت الشقيقة** منزلة* *الأخ الشقيق* *وقوته في الإرث والحجب* 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب* 
*أحوال الأخوات لأب***النصف للواحدة المنفردة*
**الثلثان للاثنتين فصاعدًا*
**السدس مع الأخت الشقيقة المنفردة*
**يصرن عصبة بالأخ لأب*
**سقوطهن بالأختين الشقيقتين إلا إذا كان معهن معصب*
**يصرن عصبة مع البنات أو بنات الابن*
**يسقطن بالابن وابنه وإن نزل،وبالأب اتفاقًا،وبالجد عند الإمام،وبالأخ الشقيق والأخت الشقيقة إذا صارت عصبة مع البنت أو بنت الابن*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*
*أحوال* *الأخوات لأب***النصف** :**فرضًا ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ليس معها* *"* *أخ لأب**"* *، وليس للمتوفى* *فرع وارث مطلقًا** -**أي لا مذكر ولا مؤنث -، ولا يوجد**: * *أب**،**ولا يوجد :**أخ شقيق أو أخت شقيقة** .*
**الثلثان**:**فرضًا ؛**وذلك إذا وُجِدَت معها**:**أخت لأب أخرى أو* *أي عدد من الأخوات لأب فوق اثنتين* *، يقسم بينهن بالسوية ؛ولم يكن معهن:**أخ لأب* *، ولم يكن للمتوفى* *:**فرع وارث* *مطلقًا**-* *أي لاذكر ولا مؤنث**-**، ولا يوجد : أب*
****السدس**:**فرضًا ؛وذلك إذا وُجِدت* *الأخت لأب** مع** الأخت الشقيقة** ،ترث* *"**الأخت لأب**"** "* *السدس**"* *تكملة الثلثين ، أي ينتقل ميراث " ا**لأخت لأب**"* *من** "**النصف**"* *إلى** "**السدس**" -* *حجب نقصان**-* *، بوجود " الأخت الشقيقة*
**ترث بالتعصيب** :* *عصبة بالغير** ،إذا وجد مع* *الأخت لأب** :* *أخ لأب** ، أو أكثر - أي* *عاصب لها في درجتها** ، يقسم بينهم بالتفاضل أي  للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين** .*
*مع ملاحظة* *عدم وجود الأب ، والفرع الوارث المذكر ، والإخوة الأشقاء** .*
**ترث الأخت لأب* * بالتعصيب* * :* *عصبة مع الغير : وذلك عند وجود* *فرع وارث مؤنث للمتوفى**"* *بنت* *"* *أو* *"* *بنت ابن* *"* *وإن نزل* *"* *الابن* *"* *،* *منفردات أو متعددات** يأخذن نصيبهن فرضًا ، و**ما بقي يكون**"* *للأخت لأب** "* *أو* *"* *للأخوات لأب* *"* *ففي* *وجود* *الفرع الوارث المؤنث؛ تن**زل* *الأخت لأب** منزلة العصبة ، تنزيلاً اعتباريًا ، فتأخذ* *"* *الأخت لأب* *"* *منزلة**"* *الأخ لأب* *"* *وقوته في الإرث والحجب*
****سقوطهن بالأختين الشقيقتين** :  إلا إذا كان مع الأخت لأب  عاصب*
*"* *الأخت لأب**"**تُحجب حجب حرمان في وجود**:*
*1-      * *الأب** .**2-**الفرع الوارث المذكر**. 3-* *الجد الصحيح* *على القول بحجب الجد للإخوة والأخوات.* * 4-* *الأخ الشقيق**.*
*5-**الأختين الشقيقتين** فأكثر.*
*6-* *الفرع الوارث المؤنث* *مع* *الأخت الشقيقة* 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب*
*أحوال الأم***السدس مع وجود الولد أو ولد الابن أو الاثنتين فصاعدًا من الإخوة والأخوات مطلقًا*
**ثلث جميع المال عند عدم الولد وولد الابن وعدم الاثنين فصاعدًا من الإخوة والأخوات مطلقًا*
**ثلث الباقى عند عدم هؤلاء المذكورين بعد فرض أحد الزوجين فى مسألتين :هما*
*1-زوج.أم.أب.   2-زوجة.أم.أب.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح* 
*حالات ميراث** الأم* 
*o**الحالة الأولى**السُّدس :فرضًا* : *وذلك** :* 
*أ* *ـ إذا كان للمتوفى* *فرعٌ وارثٌ** بطريق* *الفرض* *أو** التعصيب** ، و**احدًا** كان أم* *متعددً**ا** .*
*ب** ـ إذا كان* *للمتوفى** عدد من الإخوة ، اثنان فأكثر** .**
**** *سواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة**:* *
**أشقاء** فقط* *أم* *لأب** فقط* *أم* *لأم** فقط* *أم* *متنوعين** فبعضهم* *شقيق* *وبعضهم* *لأب** وبعضهم** لأم* *.* *
**** *وسواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة* *:* *
**ذكورًا** فقط* *أم* *إناثًا** فقط* *أم* *ذكورًا وإناثًا**.**
**** *وسواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة** :* *وارثين** أم كانوا* *محجوبين** على قول الجمهور.*
****الحالة الثانية*الثلث : فرضًا ، ثلث* التركة كلها* *"* *وذلك* *:* 
*ـ لعدم تعدد الإخوة* *.*
*ـ ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأب والأم وأحد الزوجين فقط* *.*
*ـ ولعدم وجود فرع وارث* *.*
****الحالة الثالثة**:**الثلث : فرضًا ، * *ثلث الباقي من التركة**، بعد فرض أحد الزوجين ، لا ثلث التركة كلها ، و**ذلك* *إذا انحصر الميراث بين الأم و الأب و أحد الزوجين** ، و**لم يوجد جمع من الإخوة** ، لأنه إذا وجد عدد من الإخوة كان للأم السدس مع أنهم محجوبون** .**ويُسَمَّيَانِ ب**الغَرَّاوَيْنِ** و**العُمَرِيَّتَيْ  نِ**-*
*وَجُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ** عَلَى أَنَّ مَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ فَرْضِ الزَّوْجَيْنِ يَكُونَانِ فِيهِ أَثْلَاثًا**.*
*ـ وإذا اجتمع* *"* *الأم**"* *و* *"* *الجد الصحيح**"* *ـ* *بدل الأب** ـ و**أحد الزوجين** ، تُوَرَّثُ* *"* *الأمُّ* *" "* *ثلث التركة كلها* *"* *،**لا ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين** على الراجح .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب*
*أحوال الجدة أو الجدات***السدس للواحدة أو الأكثر إذا كن صحيحات بشرط التساوى في الدرجة*
**القريبة منهن تحجب البعيدة*
**يسقطن بالأم سواء كن من جهة الأب أو من جهة الأم وتسقط من كانت من جهة الأب بالأب أيضًا وتسقط أم الجد بالجد*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح* 
*حالات ميراث الجدة الصحيحة**-**إذا أُطلق لفظ** "**الجدة**"* *، فالمقصود به** "* *الجدة لأم*
*السُّدُس :أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّ** لِلْجَدَّةِ أَمِّ الْأُمِّ** السُّدُسَ** مَعَ* *عَدَمِ** الْأُمِّ ، وَ**أَنَّ لِلْجَدَّةِ أَيْضًا* *أُمِّ الْأَبِ** عِنْدَ* *فَقْدِ الْأَبِ** السُّدُسَ** ، فَإِنِ اجْتَمَعَا كَانَ السُّدُسُ بَيْنَهُمَا**– بشرط التساوي في الدرجة -*
*-* *الْأُمُّ** تَحْجُبُ الْجَدَّاتِ* *أَجْمَعَ؛ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ؛* *سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مِنْ* *قِبَلِهَا ، أَوْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأَبِ**.*
*وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي* *حَجْبِ الْجَدَّةِ  لأب** بِالْأَبِ**،* *بَعْدَ مَا اتَّفَقُوا أَنَّ** الْجَدَّةَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأُمِّ لَا تَصِيرُ مَحْجُوبَةً بِالْأَبِ* *لِأَنَّهَا* *لا**تُدْلِي بِهِ.*
*فالجمهور على أنها محجوبة**.**أي أن* *الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها**.*
*الجدة القربى** تُسْقِط الجدة* *البُعدَى**.*
*فإذا كانت القُربى من جهةِ الأمِّ؛** تُسقط البُعْدَى من جهةِ الأبِ** بالإجماع**.** أم أم**،** أم أم** أب**،* *الجهة مختلفة**، و**الدرجة مختلفة** فتحجب* *أم الأم** :** أم أم** الأب**.*
*-إذا كانت عكسها**:* *الجهة مختلفة** و**الدرجة متفاوتة**، لكن* *القربى من* *جهة الأب** :**اختلفوا فيها على** قولين اثنين**:
*****القربى تسقط البعدى من أي جهة كانت**.
*****أن* *الجدتين** تشتركان في* *السدس**.*
*قال الشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان :*
*وإذا كان العكس: القربى من جهة الأب، والبعدى من جهة الأم, فلعلمائنا قولان: قولٌ كالصورة الأولى: أن القربى تحجب البعدى مطلقًا سواء كانت من جهة الأم أو من جهة الأب، وبهذا قال الحنفية والإمام* *أحمد** .*
*والقول الثاني: البعدى من جهة الأم لا تحجب بالقربى من جهة الأب؛   لأن قوة قرابتها تقربها في الدرجة، وإن كانت تلك أقرب في الدرجة فيستويان   ويلتقيان عند السدس فيقتسمانه، هذا قول الشافعية والمالكية - هنا -**
*
*اللهم زدنا علمًا نافعًا وعملاً صالحًا بفضلك ورحمتك يا أكرم الأكرمين.*
*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك على حلمك بعد علمك.*
*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك على عفوك بعد قدرتك.*
*اللهم صل على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع عشر**
**الكتاب*
*صفحة* *44 : 4**7**
*~~~~~~~*~~~~~~
*مسائل**1**-الإخوة والأخوات الشقيقات يسمون بني الأعيان(1).*
*وأما الإخوة والأخوات لأب فيسمون بني العلات(2)*
 *والإخوة والأخوات لأم يسمون بني الأخياف(3).*
*ـــــــــــ*
*(1)سموا بهذا لأن عين الشىء نفسه,وهم نفس الأخوة.*
*(2)سموا بذلك لأن العَلّة(بفتح العين وشد اللام)الضرة لأنهم لأب واحد وأمهات شتى.*
*(3)سموا بهذا لأن   الخيف أن يكون إحدى العينين من الفرس زرقاء والأخرى كحلاء فالفرس أخيف ,   والناس أخياف أى مختلفون,وقيل للأخوة من الأم أخياف لاختلاف نسبهم.*

*2**-الأخ المبارك:هو الذى لولاه لحرمت أخته من الميراث.*
*مثال ذلك:ترك الميت بنتين صلبيتين,وبنت ابن,ابن ابن هو أخوها*
*2/3* * للبنتين الصلبيتين ،ابن ابن هو أخوها عصبة، لهما الباقى للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.*
*فلولا الأخ لبنت الابن لحرمت من الميراث حيث أخذت البنتان الصلبيتان الثلثين ولم يبق فرض لبنت الابن فكان وجود أخيها بركة لها.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح**" قضى رسولُ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ أنَّ أعيانَ بَني الأمِّ يَتوارثونَ دونَ بَني العَلَّاتِ يرِثُ الرَّجلُ أخاهُ لأبيهِ وأمِّهِ دونَ إخوتِهِ لأبيهِ*"
*الراوي** :* *علي بن أبي طالب**-* *المحدث** :* *الألباني**-* *المصدر** :* *صحيح ابن ماجه-*
*الصفحة أو الرقم**: 2231 -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث** :* *حسن- الدرر -**"**أَعْيَانَ بَنِي الْأُمِّ** " أَيِ** :* *الْإِخْوَةَ وَالْأَخَوَاتِ لِأَبٍ وَاحِدٍ وَأُمٍّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْ عَيْنِ الشَّيْءِ وَهُوَ النَّفِيسُ مِنْهُ ،"* *يَتَوَارَثُونَ دُونَ بَنِي الْعَلَّاتِ* *"   وَهُمُ الْإِخْوَةُ لِأَبٍ وَأُمَّهَاتٍ شَتَّى ، ، سُمِّيَتْ عَلَّاتٍ   لِأَنَّ الزَّوْجَ قَدْ عَلَّ مِنَ الْمُتَأَخِّرَة  ِ بَعْدَ مَا نَهَلَ   مِنَ الْأُولَى* *وَالْمَعْنَى أَنَّ   بَنِي الْأَعْيَانِ إِذَا اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَ بَنِي الْعَلَّاتِ   فَالْمِيرَاثُ لِبَنِي الْأَعْيَانِ لِقُوَّةِ الْقَرَابَةِ وَازْدِوَاجِ   الْوَصْلَةِ اهـ .** وَإِنْ كَانُوا لِأُمٍّ وَاحِدَةٍ وَآبَاءٍ شَتَّى فَهُمُ الْأَخْيَافُ.* مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح*»* كتاب البيوع *»* باب الفرائض - هنا -

* الْأَخْيَافُ :**أخياف  : جمع خَيْف ،* *الأَخيَافُ  من الناس : الضُّروب المختلفة الأخْلاق والأشْكال . ويقال : الناس  أخيافٌ  : لا يستوون . وهم  أَخْيافٌ  : أُمُّهم واحدة وآباؤهم شَتَّى .
*
*أَخْيَف  بني تَيْمٍ ؛ الخَيَفُ في الرجل أَن تكون إحدى عينيه زرقاء والأَخرى سوداء ، والجمع خُوفٌ ، وكذلك هو من كل شيء . معجم المعاني - هنا -
,وقيل للأخوة من الأم أخياف لاختلاف نسبهم.
* *2**-الأخ المبارك:هو الذى لولاه لحرمت أخته من الميراث.*
*مثال ذلك:ترك الميت :بنتين صلبيتين,وبنت ابن,ابن ابن هو أخوها.*
*الحل* 
*البنتان الصلبيتان** : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .*
*وبهذا تم استغراق فرض البنات الصلبيات، فإذا كان ابن الابن غير موجود ، لحرمت بنت الابن من الميراث لاستغراق البنات  الصلبيات الفرض المقدر للفرع الوارث المؤنث* *. وبوجود ابن الابن ترث معه بنت الابن بالتعصيب*
*ابن الابن** عصبة بنفسه ، وترث معه* *بنت* *الابن عصبة بالغير،ويوزع بينهما بالتفاضل أي للذكر  مثل حظ الأنثيين
*
**وصورتها بدون القريب المبارك وهي ساقطة :
توفي عن : بنتين، وبنت ابن ،وعم.
الحل: 
*البنتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .**وبهذا تم استغراق فرض البنات الصلبيات، ولا يبقى شيءٌ لبنت الابن لترثه فرضًا.فتسقط بنت الابن* 
*لعدم وجود قريب مبارك يعصبها
*العم : الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس 
* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
 *الكتاب*
 *مثال آخر**: ترك الميت:أختين شقيقتين, وأختًا لأب,*
*   2/3  ،وأخًا لأب عصبة لهما الباقى*
*     للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.*
*فلولا الأخ للأخت لأب لسقطت من الميراث.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح**ترك الميت:أختين شقيقتين, وأختًا لأب, وأخًا لأب.*
*الحل:*
**الأختان الشقيقتان** : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما . وبذلك تكونا استغرقتا الفرض المقدر للأخوات . ولا يبقى شيءٌ للأخوات لأب بالفرض.ولو انتهت المسألة على هؤلاء الورثة "الأختان الشقيقتان والأخت لأب" لن يتبقى شيءٌ* *للأخت لأب** لترثه فرضًا . لكن مع وجود عاصب لها ترث معه بالتعصيب عصبة بالغير،لذا سمي الأخ المبارك ، لأنه تسبب بقدر الله في إيجاد حق لها في الميراث.*
**الأخت لأب والأخ لأب : الباقي تعصيبًا.يرث الأخ لأب : عصبة بالنفس، وترث الأخت لأب عصبة بالغير .يقسم هذا الباقي بينهما  للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب**3-الأخ المشئوم:هو الذى لولاه لورثت أخته.*
*مثال ذلك:*
*تركت امرأة: زوجًا،  وأمًّا**،  وأبًا**،   وبنتًا صلبيةً**، وبنتَ ابنِ*
*1/4    - 1/6 -  1/6       -1/2        - 1/6*
*أصل المسألة من12وتعول إلى 15.***تفصيل ذلك في المشاركة التالية لها - هنا-*
*ولو وجد مع بنت الابن؛ ابن ابن هو أخ لها لسقط وسقطت معه من الميراث لاستغراق الفروض التركة.*
*ولأنها حينئذ   صارت عصبة بأخيها ولا إرث للعصبات عند استغراق الفروض التركة, وأصل   المسألة من 12وتعول إلى 15 وحينئذ كان وجود الأخ وبالًا على أخته.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح**3-الأخ المشئوم:هو الذى لولاه لورثت أخته.*
*مثال ذلك:*
*تركت امرأة: زوجًا,  وأمًّا,  وأبًا,   وبنتًا صلبيةً,  وبنتَ ابنِ*
*الحل:*
*الزوج**: الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
*الأم**: السدس فرَضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
*البنت الصلبية**: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.*
*بنت الابن**: السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنات .*
*الأب* *: السدس فرضًا والباقي تعصيبًا  لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث.ولن يتبقى له شيء ليرثه بالتعصيب ،لذا سيرث بالفرض فقط.*
*أصل المسألة* *: اثنا عشر**. الأسهم**:* 
*الزوج* *: ثلاثة أسهم* 
*الأم**: اثنان* 
*البنت الصلبية**: ستة* 
*بنت الابن**: اثنان*
*الأب :* *اثنان*
*مجموع الأسهم : خمسة عشر . المسألة عالت ، فالفروض استغرقت التركة وزادت أي عالت، فندخل النقص على الجميع بنفس النسب.وبذا ورثت بنت الابن* 
*أما لو وجد مع بنت الابن؛ ابن ابن ، هو أخ لها لسقط ابن الابن وسقطت معه  بنت الابن من الميراث لاستغراق الفروض التركة.*
*ولأنها حينئذ صارت عصبة بأخيها ولا إرث للعصبات عند استغراق الفروض التركة.*
*ملاحظة: ابن الابن   المشؤوم هذا قد لا يكون أخيها فقد يكون ابن عمها ، لكنه بالنسبة للمتوفى   ابن ابن ، والحكم واحد،ولكن تعارف واشتهر هذا .فهو وارث مشؤوم على قولهم.*
*لذا سماهم بعض العلماء بالقريب المبارك والقريب المشؤوم :*
*فالقريب المبارك في علم الفرائض هو المعصِّب الذي لولا وجوده لمُنِعَتِ الأنثى المعصِّب لها من الإرثِ**.*
*مثال ذلك: بنت الابن مع الجمع من البنات لا ترث شيئًا لاستكمال البنات فرض الثلثين، لكن لو وجد ابن ابن معها في درجتها أو أسفل منها فإنها ترث حينئذ تعصيبًا ولولاه لحرمت من الميراث، فهذا يسمى قريبًا مباركًا**.*
*وكذلك: الأخت من الأب: لا ترث شيئًا مع الجمع من الأخوات الشقيقات ؛لاستكمالهن الثلثين،لكنه لو وجد أخ من الأب معصب لها، فإنها ترث حينئذ معه تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، ولولا وجوده لحرمت من الميراث**.*
*فالقريب المبارك: هو الذي لو لاه لسقطت الأنثى التي يعصبها**.*
*وأما القريب المشؤوم -كما يسمى في علم الفرائض- فهو الذي لولاه لورثت الأنثى التي يعصبها ولكن وجوده كان سببًا في حرمانها**.*
**مثال ذلك**: كما لو توفيت امرأة عن: زوج وأم وأب وبنت وبنت ابن.
 فبنت الابن :هنا لها السدس؛ ولكن لو وجد ابن ابن لصارت حنيئذ من العصبة وسقطت لاستغراق الفروض التركة، فهو قريب مشؤوم عليها كذا يسمونه**.*
*إسلام ويب- هنا -*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*أصل المسألة من12وتعول إلى 15.
**
*****تفصيل ذلك في المشاركة التالية.
هذا يدفعنا لتفصيل بعض الأمور:
*
*كيفية توزيع الميراث*
* أولاً : تحديد أصل المسألة*
*  أصل المسألة ، أي إيجاد العدد الصحيح الذي يمثل مجموع السهام  التي تقسم على  الورثة المستحقون للإرث. 
*
*تختلف كيفية استخراج أصول المسائل بالنسبة للميراث بالتعصب عنه في الميراث بالفرض.
*
**أولًا- في الميراث بالتعصيب:
   إذا وجد في المسألة عصبة دون أصحاب الفروض :
 -  ننظر إن كانوا ذكورًا فقط فأصل المسألة من عدد رؤوسهم . 
و مثاله : توفي شخصٌ وترك :ثلاثَةَ أبناءٍ . 
فأصل المسألة إذن : ثلاثة  وهكذا  .
 - أما إذا كانت العصبة بالغير أي وجد ذكورًا وإناثًا ، فللذكر سهمين وللأنثى سهم، أي على أساس قاعدة للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.** مثاله: توفي وترك: ابنًا ،وبنتًا  .
                                       فأصل المسألة ثلاثة .
للابن: سهمين   -  للبنت : سهم واحد 
  -كذلك لو توفي وترك: أختين شقيقتين، وأخ شقيق . 
                                          فأصل المسألة من أربعة 
للأختين الشقيقتين : سهمين - للأخ الشقيق : سهمين

 *ثانيًا- في الميراث بالفرض:
    إذا وجد في المسألة ورثة أصحاب فروض أو صاحب فرض مع ذوي عصبة ، فإن أصل المسألة يأخذ من ذلك الفرض وتطبيقًا لذلك.
 - فإذا وجد في المسألة صاحب فرض واحد مع ذو عصبة ، فإن أصل المسألة من مقام ذلك الفرض.
مثاله: توفي و ترك: أم ، وابن .
الحل:
*الأم:     السدس فرضًا 
*الابن    : باقي التركة تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس     
                          فأصل المسألة هو مقام فرض صاحب الفرض وهو هنا الأم ولها السدس ،إذًا: أصل المسألة : ستة .
 الأسهم : للأم : سهم  ، وللابن: خمسة أسهم .
 أي باقي الأسهم الست للعاصب .

 = أما إذا وجد في المسألة أصحاب فروض من نفس الفئة :
النصف والربع والثمن أو الثلثين والثلث والسدس : 
فإن أصل المسألة هو مقام أكبرهم.
مثاله: توفيت عن:  زوج،وبنت،وعم .
الزوج :  الربع  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
البنت: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
العم: الباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض
يلاحظ أن : الفروض فئة واحدة: ربع ونصف، 
أصل المسألة هو مقام أكبرهم،أي                                                      أصل المسألة هو أربعة .
أي أربعة أسهم : 
الزوج: الربع:سهم،البنت:النصف : سهمان ،
العاصب :العم :الباقي أي: سهم .
  - مثال آخر: توفي عن : أم،وأختين لأم ،وعم . 
الأم : السدس لتعدد الإخوة 
الأختين لأم:  الثلث لتعددهما، يقسم بينهما بالسوية               
العم :            الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس فهو أولى رجل في هذا المثال.
يلاحظ أن : الفروض فئة واحدة: سدس  وثلث، 
أصل المسألة هو مقام أكبرهم،أي                                                      أصل المسألة هو ستة أسهم. 
الأم :السدس:سهم - الأختين لأم:الثلث: سهمان
-العم : باقي الأسهم أي : ثلاثة أسهم .

   = أما إذا وجد في المسألة أصحاب فروض من الفئتين معًا أو مختلطتين:*
*لتحديد أصل المسألة نقوم بتوحيد مقامات نسب فروض الورثة؛وذلك  بالبحث عن أصغر عدد حسابي يقبل القسمة على مقامات كسور الفروض بدون باقي ، وهو ما نسميه بالمضاعف المشترك الأصغر. ونعتمده أصل للمسألة.
مثال:** توفيت عن:      زوج ، وأم ،و أخ لأم   ، وأخ شقيق 
الحل:
*الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة 
*الأخ لأم :* *السدس فرضًا لانفراده* 
**الأخ الشقيق :** الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس فهو أولى رجل في هذا المثال.
** لنحصل على* *أصل المسألة :
نوحد المقامات ، وذلك بالبحث عن أصغر عدد حسابي يقبل القسمة على مقامات كسور الفروض بدون باقي .
مقامات الكسور تنحصر في:اثنين،وستة ،* *نجعل ستة  مقامًا موحدًا  ، وذلك بقسمة ستة على مقام كل كسر وضرب الناتج في البسط . أي  ضرب البسط والمقام في رقم واحد حتى لايغير من قيمة الكسر.أي لو ضُرِبَ البسط  في ستة مثلا وضُربَ المقام في ستة ، هذا لا يغير قيمة الكسر .
*
*الخلاصة:لاستخراج أصل المسألة؛ نوحد مقامات نسب فروض المسألة ؛ ونعتمد المقام الموحد الجديد أصل للمسألة .والبسوط الجديدة هي أسهم الورثة.
أصل المسألة : ستة أسهم 
نصيب كل وارث من الأسهم حسب فرضه:*
**الزوج: النصف : ثلاثة أسهم 
*الأم : السدس : واحد سهم 
*الأخ لأم :* *السدس* *: واحد سهم* 
**الأخ الشقيق :** الباقي:**واحد سهم
* 
*مجموع الأسهم: ستة أسهم أي تساوي أصل المسألة ،فالمسألة عادلة 
*مثال آخر:  توفي عن:زوجة ،و جدة، وأختين لأم ،وأخ لأب.
الحل :
الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
الجدة : السدس فرضًا
الأختين لأم : الثلث فرضًا لتعددهما يقسم بينهما بالسوية 
الأخ لأب:           الباقي تعصيبًا    عصبة بالنفس
                                                       أصل المسألة :*
*فروض المسألة: ربع، سدس، ثلث* *،* *نجعل اثني عشرة  مقامًا موحدًا  ، وذلك بقسمة* *اثني عشرة* *على مقام كل كسر وضرب الناتج في البسط؛لنعلم عدد سهام كل وارث*

*الزوجة: الربع : ثلاثة أسهم
الجدة : السدس : سهمان
الأختين لأم :الثلث:  أربعة أسهم  
الأخ لأب:           الباقي: ثلاثة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم: اثني عشرة سهم أي تساوي أصل المسألة ،فالمسألة عادلة 
 
**ولمزيد تفصيل يرجع لهذا الرابط - هنا -* 

*العول والرد**: نظرة عامة مختصرة :* 
 
*مسائل الميراث أنواع ثلاث**ة :* 

*1 ـ  فريضة عادلة * *2** ـ  فريضة عائلة**           3** ـ  فريضة قاصرة
*
*1 ـ * *الفريضة العادلة :*
*هي التي* *يت**ساوَى فيها* *مجموع* *أ**نصبة أصحاب* *الف**روض مع* *الواحد الصحيح ؛ ويظهر ذلك في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض يساوي أصل المسألة .* 
*فيأخذ كل صاحب فرض فرضه بلا زيادة ولا نقصان .
كما في الأمثلة السابقة بنفس المشاركة.

** 2 ـ  فريضة عائلة :* 
 *** *وهي التي يز**يد فيها* *مجموع أنصبة* *أصحاب الفروض عن** الواحد الصحيح* *،ويظهر هذا في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض أكثر من أصل المسألة .
**مثال :* *تُوفيت امرأة عن :* *زوج ، وأم ، وأخت شقيقة  .
الحل:
الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
الأم : الثلث فرضًا* *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
الأخت الشقيقة: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
أصل المسألة : ستة  أسهم
**الزوج : النصف : ثلاثة أسهم
الأم : الثلث :سهمان**
الأخت الشقيقة: النصف:* *ثلاثة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم : ثمانية أسهم أي أزيد من أصل المسألة الذي هو ستة أسهم ،هذه تسمى :فريضة عائلة ،عالت على أصل المسألة . ويعالج هذا الأمر بأن نعتمد ثمانية كأصل جديد للمسألة ونوزع التركة عليه وبذلك نكون أدخلنا النقص على جميع الورثة بحسب نسبهم فلا ظلم لأحد.
* *3* *ـ * *فريضة قاصرة :* **  الفريضة القاصرة أو الناقصة هي التي* *ي**قل فيها* *مجموع أنصبة أصحاب* *الفروض عنِ* *الواحدِ الصحيحِ ؛ ويظهرُ ذلك في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض يقل عن* *أص**ل المسألة ، دون أن يوجد عاصب يرث الباقي.
مثال:**تُوفيَ رجلٌ عن:  بنت ، وبنت ابن .
الحل: 
البنت :* *النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
بنت الابن : السدس تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنات 
أصل المسألة : ستة أسهم  . أسهم كل وارث:*
*البنت : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم* 
*بنت الابن : السدس: واحد سهم 
مجموع الأسهم : أربعة أسهم : أي أقل من أصل المسألة ستة،فأين يذهب هذا الباقي ولا يوجد عاصب ليأخذه؟
نعالج هذا الأمر بأن يرد هذا الباقي على أصحاب الفروض - عدا الزوجين- بنسبة إرثهم . وهذه المعالجة لها تفاصيل يرجع إليها على الرابط التالي  - هنا - وهنا - 
وذلك التفصيل بدورة تيسير علم المواريث لمن أراد التوسع - هنا-*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس العشرون*
*الكتاب** صفحة 45: 46*.
*نماذج محلولة(ب)*
*~~~~~~~*~~~~~~* 
 *سؤال1:**توفي شخصٌ عن زوجةٍ ,وبنتي ابن, وأخت لأب:فما نصيب كل وارث؟*
*الجواب:**للزوجة الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث, ولبنتي الابن الثلثانِ,وللأخت لأب الباقي لأنها صارت عصبة مع البنتين.*
*سؤال2:**توفي شخصٌ عن جدة لأم, وبنت صلبية, وبنت ابن, وابن ابن,وزوجة مسيحية,فمن يرث؟ومن لا يرث؟ومانصيب كل وارث؟*
*الجواب:**للجدة السدس فرضًا لأنها جدة صحيحة,وللبنت الصلبية النصف, والباقي لبنت الابن مع ابن الابن تعصيبًا فله ضعف نصيبها.*
*ويلاحظ هنا* *أن ابن الابن فى درجة بنت الابن فيعصبها سواء كان أخاها أو ابن عمها**.*
*وأما الزوجة فلا شىء لها لوجود مانع من إرثها وهو اختلاف دينها عن دين المورث.*

*سؤال3:**مات رجل عن:جدة لأم, وأم, وبنتين صلبيتين, وابن قاتل لأبيه,وبنت ابن,وابن ابن ابن,فمن يرث؟ومن لايرث؟ ومانصيب كل وارث؟*
*الجواب:**للأم    السدس فرضًا لوجود فرع وارث,وللبنتين الصلبيتين الثلثان فرضًا, والباقى    لبنت الابن مع ابن ابن الابن تعصيبًا وإنما عصبت به مع أنه أسفل منها  لأنها   محتاجة إليه,وأما الجدة فلا شىء لها لحجبها بالأم وكذلك لاشىء  للابن   القاتل لأن القتل يمنعه من الميراث وما دام ممنوعًا فهو كالمعدوم  فلا يحجب   غيره.*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
*
*سؤال1:**توفي شخصٌ عن: زوجةٍ ,وبنتي ابن, وأخت لأب:فما نصيب كل وارث؟*
*الجواب:
***الزوجة: الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
*
*لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" من النساء 12.
*بنتا الابن: الثلثانِ لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما.**لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 11  . يقسم بينهما بالسوية.
*الأخت لأب : الباقي تعصيبًا - عصبة  مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث .**لقول النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت "**صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب  12  : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات** عصبة / حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .
*
*سؤال2:**توفي شخصٌ عن :جدة لأم، وبنت صلبية، وبنت ابن, وابن ابن،وزوجة مسيحية،فمن يرث؟ومن لا يرث؟ومانصيب كل وارث؟*
*الجواب:
=الزوجة النصرانية لا ترث لاختلاف الدين .لقول النبي* * صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال  " لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ " .صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 . 
***الجدة لأم : السدس فرضًا لأنها جدة صحيحة ،** قال ابن المنذر  أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84.
*البنت الصلبية :النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،لقوله تعالى"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً   فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ" النساء 11 .
*بنت الابن و ابن الابن : الباقي تعصيبًا .***الابن :يرث الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 -كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
* 
**الابنة * *ثرث مع الابن  هذا الباقي  عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11
**فالآيةُ بيتْ  أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".*
*ويلاحظ هنا* *أن ابن الابن فى درجة بنت الابن فيعصبها سواء كان أخاها أو ابن عمها**.
*

*سؤال3:**مات رجل عن:جدة لأم، وأم**، وبنتين صلبيتين* *، وابن قاتل لأبيه**، وبنت ابن**، وابن ابن ابن.فمن يرث؟ومن لايرث؟ ومانصيب كل وارث؟*
*الجواب:
=الابن قاتل أبيه :لا ميراث له لأن به مانع من موانع الإرث*
*فعن أبي هريرةَ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، عن رسولِ اللهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أنه قالَ  " القاتلُ لا يرثُ " 
صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / ص : 117 / حديث رقم : 2211 .
=* *الجدة لأم :محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأم .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأم : السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
* لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ " النساء 11.
*البنتان الصلبيتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما ،لقوله تعالى"* *فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ"** النساء 11.
وبهذا نصيب البنات بالفرض  استُغرِق بالكامل 
*
**بنت الابن، وابن ابن الابن :**الباقي تعصيبًا .
** عصبها رغم أنه أنزل منها لكنها محتاجة إليه لترث*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب :صفحة**47*
 *الأسئلة 
*
*~~~~~~~*~~~~~~*  *س1:**اذكر أحوال الأم مبينًّا متى تأخذ ثلث الباقي؟*
*س2:عرف كل من الجدة الصحيحة والجدة الفاسدة, ثم بين حالات الجدات الصحيحات موضحًا متى تسقط الجدات الصحيحات؟*
*تمارين(ب)*
 *بَيِّن نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتي:*
*1-**مات عن:أم, وأختين شقيقتين, وأخ لأب.*
*2-**توفى عن:بنت ابن , وأب, وجدة لأب.*
*3-**مات عن:زوجة, وبنت صلبية,وأخت شقيقة,وأخ لأب.*
*4-**مات عن:أخت شقيقة, وأختين لأم,وأخ لأب.*
*5-**توفي عن:بنت صلبية, وبنت ابن,وابن ابن ابن,وزوجة.*
*6-**توفي عن:بنت ابن,وأخت لأب,وأخ شقيق قاتل.*
*7-**توفي  عن:زوجة يهودية, وبنت أخ, وأخت شقيقة,وأخ لأم.*
*حل تمارين(ب)*
 *بَيِّن نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتي:*
*1-**مات عن:أم, وأختين شقيقتين, وأخ لأب.
الإجابة*
*= الأم: محجوبة حجب نقصان من الثلث إلى السدس لتعدد الإخوة* 
*°الورثة وتوزيع التركة: *الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة.لقوله تعالى* *فَإِن كَانَ* *لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.*
* *الأختان الشقيقتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما.لقوله تعالى* *"فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ* *فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176.*
* *الأخ لأب : الباقي تعصيبًا  بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة بالنفس .**لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " 

* *2-توفى عن:بنت ابن ، وأب، وجدة لأب.
الإجابة
= الجدة لأب :محجوبة حجب حرمان على الراجح لوجود الأب .
**°الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*بنت الابن : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى "**وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"النساء 11.
الأب :الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض، عصبة بالنفس، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " 
*
*3-**مات عن:زوجة, وبنت صلبية,وأخت شقيقة,وأخ لأب.*
*الإجابة:
**- الأخ لأب: محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخت الشقيقة مع الفرع الوارث المؤنث،فتنزل الأخت الشقيقة منزلة الأخ الشقيقة تنزيلًا اعتباريًا وتأخذ قوة الأخ الشقيق في الإرث والحجب.
*
*- الزوجة: محجوبة حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.* 
*°الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة : الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
لقوله تعالى"فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ ""النساء 12.
**البنت الصلبية : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى "**وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"النساء11 .
*الأخت الشقيقة: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث . للحديث** ؛قال النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت " ،فتنزل الأخت الشقيقة منزلة الأخ الشقيق تنزيلًا اعتباريًا فتأخذ قوة الأخ الشقيق  في الإرث والحجب*
*صحيح البخاري ـ

**4-**مات عن:أخت شقيقة, وأختين لأم,وأخ لأب.
**الإجابة:*
*°الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***الأخت الشقيقة :* *النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 .
*
**الأختانِ لأم: الثلث فرضًا لتعددهما ، يقسم بينما بالسوية لقوله تعالى"**فَإِنْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ"*النساء 12.
**الأخ لأب :**الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".

**5-**توفي عن:بنت صلبية, وبنت ابن,وابن ابن ابن,وزوجة.
**الإجابة:
- الزوجة: محجوبة حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
* *°الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة: الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى*
*لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" من النساء 12.
***البنت الصلبية :النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.لقوله تعالى"*وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"النساء 11.

**بنت الابن: السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين* *.قال النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت "* *صحيح البخاري ـ
***ابن ابن الابن :**الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".

**6-**توفي عن:بنت ابن,وأخت لأب,وأخ شقيق قاتل.
**الإجابة:*
*=الأخ الشقيق القاتل :**لا ميراث له لأن به مانع من موانع الإرث** وهو قتل المورِّث .فعن أبي هريرةَ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، عن رسولِ اللهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أنه قالَ  " القاتلُ لا يرثُ " صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / ص : 117 / حديث رقم :* *2211* . 

*°**الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***بنت الابن:**النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.لقوله تعالى"*وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَاالنِّصْف  ُ"النساء 11.
**الأخت لأب :**الباقي تعصيبًا - عصبة  مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث .**لقول النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت "**صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب  12  : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات** عصبة / حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .

**7-**توفي  عن:زوجة يهودية, وبنت أخ, وأخت شقيقة,وأخ لأم.
**الإجابة:*
*=الزوجة اليهودية:**لا ترث  لوجود مانع من موانع الإرث وهو اختلاف الدين .لقول النبي* * صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال  " لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ " .صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 . 
*
*=بنت الأخ: لاميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام 
**°الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأخت الشقيقة :النصف* *فرضًا** لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  وعدم وجود  أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 .
*الأخ لأم : السدس فرضًا لقوله تعالى"* * وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلَالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ " النساء :12.
المسألة قاصرة أي الفروض لم تستغرق التركة فيُرَدّ باقي التركة على الأخت الشقيقة والأخ لأم بنسبة فرضيهما، فيرثان التركة كلها فرضًا وردًّا .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الحادي والعشرون* *
**الكتاب*
*صفحة* *48**
*~~~~~~~*~~~~~~
*العصبات**العصبة قسمان**:عصبة نسبية,وعصبة سببية:*
*(أ)العصبة النسبية**تنقسم ثلاثة أقسام:*
*1**-عصبة بنفسه.*
*2**-عصبة بغيره.*
*3**-عصبة مع غيره.*
*فالعاصب بنفسه**:كل ذكر لاتدخل فى نسبته إلى الميت أنثى وحدها.*
*حكمه:**يأخذ  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض(1).وعند الانفراد يحوز جميع المال,وإن لم يبق من  التركة شىء بعد الفروض فلا شىء له إذا كان العاصب غير الابن,وأما الابن فلا  يحرم أبدًا.*
*ــــــــــــــ*
*(1)إنما  كان ميراث العاصب بعد أصحاب الفروض لما رواه البخارى عن ابن عباس رضي الله  عنه عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"الحقوا الفرائض بأهلها,فما بقي فهو  لأولى رجل ذكر".
*
*أقسام العصبة بالنفس* *ينقسم العاصب بالنفس إلى أربعة أصناف مرتبة*
*الترتيب الآتى:*
*1**-جزء الميت:وهم الأبناء.*
*2**-ثم أصله:وهم الآباء.*
*3**-ثم جزء أبيه:وهم الإخوة.*
*4**-ثم جزء جده وإن علا:وهم الأعمام.*

*كيفية ميراث العصبات**ويرجح بعض العصبات على بعض بالجهة أولاً على النحو المذكور,وثانيًا بقرب الدرجة,وثالثًا بقوة القرابة.*
*فأولى  العصبات بالميراث جزء الميت أى بنوه ثم بنوهم وإن نزلوا بمحض الذكورة,فإن  لم يكن فأصله أي الأب وإن علا بمحض الذكورة,فإن لم يكن فأولادهم جزء أبيه  أى الإخوة لأب وأم, ثم لأب,ثم بنوهم وإن نزلوا بمحض الذكورة,فإن عُدم من  تقدم فجزء جده وإن علا,**أى  أعمام الميت لأب وأم ؛ ثم لأب,ثم بنوهم وإن نزلوا بمحض الذكورة ثم أعمام  أبى الميت ثم بنوهم إن نزلوا ثم أعمام جده,ثم بنوهم وإن نزلوا.*
*وعند  التساوى في الدرجة يرجح بعضهم على بعض بقوة القرابة,فالأخ الشقيق يقدم على  الأخ لأب, وكذا الأخت الشقيقة إذا صارت عصبة مع البنت أو بنت الابن فإنها  تحجب الأخ لأب والأخت لأب,وأيضًا ابن الأخ الشقيق يقدم على ابن الأخ لأب.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
**التعصيب لغة:
عصَّبَ يُعصِّبُ تَعْصِيبًا من العَصْبِ بمعنى الشد والتقوية والإحاطة والطي،ومنه العصائب، وهي ما يلف ويدار كالعمامة.
العَصَبَةُ اصطلاحًا: الورثة الذين ليس لهم سهم صريح مقدَّر ،فالتعصيب هو: الإرث بلا تقدير، وعليه فالعصبة هم: الوارثون بلا تقدير.أي الذين ليس لهم فروض مسماة في القرآن الكريم أو في السنة النبوية الصحيحة أو الإجماع أو القياس.
وسببُ الإرثِ بالتعصيبِ أمرانِ؛ هما: ،* *النسبُ* *و* *السبب:الولاءُ، .
أقسامُ العصبةِ النسبية:
العصبةُ بالنفسِ /العصبةُ بالغيرِ / العصبةُ معَ الغيرِ
**أولا : العصبة بالنفس : 
وهو كل ذكر ليس له سهم - فرض - مقدَّر ، ولا يُتوسَّطُ في نسبتهِ إلى الميتِ أنثى . 

حُكْمُهُ:يأخذ العاصبُ الباقى بعد أصحابِ الفروض(1).وعند الانفراد يحوز جميع المال،وإن لم يبق من التركة شىءٌ بعد الفروض فلا شيء له إذا كان العاصب غير الابن،وأما الابن فلا يُحْرَم أبدًا. 
(1)لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12.

 أقسام العصبة بالنفس  وللعصبةِ بالنفسِ جهاتٌ أربع ، يُقَدَّم بعضُهَا على بعضٍ حسب ترتيبها الآتي : 
* جهةُ البنوةِ - جزء الميت - وتشمل الأبناء ـ الذكور ـ ثم أبناءَهُم وإن نزلوا . 
* ـ ثم جهةُ الأُبُوَّةِ - أصل الميت -  وتشمل " الأب "ثم " الجد الصحيح " وإن علا . 
* ـ ثم جهةُ الأُخُوةِ - جزء أبي الميت -  وتشمل " الأخ الشقيق " ، ثم " الأخ لأب " ، ثم " ابن الأخ الشقيق " ، ثم " ابن الأخ لأب " ، ..... .
* ـ ثم جهةُ العمومةِ - جزء جد الميت -  وتشملُ " العمَّ الشقيقَ " ، ثم " العمَّ لأبٍ " ، ثم " ابنَّ العمِّ الشقيقِ " ، ثم " ابنَ العمِّ لأبٍ " ، ..... .
**علم الميراث ... / ص : 114 / بتصرف يسير .
*** كيفية توريث العصبة بالنفس : 
**يرجح بعض العصبات على بعض بالجهة أولاً على النحو المذكور،ثم  بقرب الدرجة,ثم بقوة القرابة.
فالترجيح بين أفراد العصبات كالآتي : 
1 ـ تُقَدَّم كلُّ جهةٍ من الجهاتِ الأربع المذكورةِ على ما بعدَهَا . 
فَتُقَدَّمُ جهةُ البنوةِ على جهةِ الأبوةِ . 
وتُقَدَّمُ جهةُ الأبوةِ على جهةِ الأخوةِ . 
وتُقَدَّم جهةُ الأخوةِ على جهةِ العمومةِ . 

2 ـ فإن كانوا من جهةٍ واحدةٍ ، يُقَدَّم الأقربُ في الدرجةِ من الميتِ .
ففي جهةِ البنوةِ يُقدم " الابنُ " على " ابنِ الابنِ " 
وفي جهةِ الأبوةِ يُقَدَّم " الأبُ " على " الجدِّ " 
وفي جهةِ الأخوةِ يُقدمُ " الأخُ " على " ابنِ الأخِ " 
وفي جهةِ العمومةِ يُقدم " العمُّ " على " ابنِ العمِ " .

3 ـ فإن كانوا متحدينَ في الجهةِ ، والدرجةِ يُقدمُ الأقوى قرابة ، وذلك يظهرُ في جهةِ الأخوةِ وجهةِ العمومةِ . 
فيقدمُ الأخُ الشقيقُ على الأخِ لأب ، فهما اتحدا في الجهة"جهة الأخوة" ،واتحدا في درجة القرابة من المتوفى ،ولكن اختلفا في قوة القرابة، فالشقيق أقوى قرابة من الذي لأب فقط.
فمن كان ذا قرابتينِ ، يُقَدَّمُ على ذي قرابةٍ واحدةٍ 
فإن كانوا جميعًا إخوةٌ ، يقدمُ " الأخُ الشقيقُ " على " الأخِ لأبٍ " . 
لأن الأخَ الشقيقَ ذو قرابتينِ فهو أخيه من أمهِ وأبيهِ.
أما الأخُ لأبٍ فذو قرابةٍ واحدةٍ، فهو أخوه من أبيه فقط.
"قضى رسولُ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ أنَّ أعيانَ بَني الأمِّ يَتوارثونَ؛ دونَ بَني العَلَّاتِ ؛يرِثُ الرَّجلُ أخاهُ لأبيهِ وأمِّهِ دونَ إخوتِهِ لأبيهِ"الراوي : علي بن أبي طالب - المحدث : الألباني -المصدر : صحيح ابن ماجه- الصفحة أو الرقم:2231- خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن.
قال الشوكاني :والحديث يدل على أنه تقدم الإخوة لأب وأم على الإخوة لأب، ولا أعلم في ذلك خلافا.ا.هـ.
فالأشقاء  يدلون إلى الميت بقرابتين، من طريق الأب والأم، والإخوة لأب يدلون بقرابة  واحدة وهي من طريق الأب. فَقُدِّمُوا عليهم. والله أعلم.الملتقى الفقهي.


وإن كانوا جميعًا أبناء أخ ، يُقَدَّم " ابنُ الأخِ الشقيقِ " على " ابنِ الأخِ لأبٍ " . 
وإن كانوا أعمام الميت ، يُقَدَّم " العم الشقيق " على " العم لأب " .
وإن كانوا أبناء عم ، يُقَدَّم " أبناء العم الشقيق " على " أبناء العم لأب " وهكذا .
*والخلاصةُ: أن التقديمَ يكون أولاً باعتبارِ " الجهة " ، ثم باعتبارِ "الدرجة " ، ثم باعتبارِ " قوة القرابة " .فإن تساوت العصباتُ في "الجهةِ " و " الدرجةِ " و " قوةِ القرابةِ " ، اشتركوا في إحراز كل المالِ أو الباقي بعد أصحابِ الفروضِ . الوسيط / ص : 39 / بتصرف يسير . 
**
***************· أمثلة تطبيقية: 

ـ تُوفيَ عن : ابن ، وابن ابن . 
الحل : 
ـ الحجب : 
" ابن الابن " محجوب حجب حرمان " بالابن " رغم أنهما في جهةٍ واحدةٍ - جهة البنوة -، لكن يُقَدَّمَ الأقربُ في الدرجةِ من المتوفَى. لذا فـ " ابن الابن " محجوبٌ حجب حرمانٍ " بالابنِ " لأن " الابن "أقرب في الدرجةِ من المتوفَى.
ـ الورثةُ : 
الابنُ له :التركة كلها تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفسِ .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .
**********************2 ـ تُوفيَ عن : جد ، وعم شقيق . 
الحل : 
ـ الحجب : 
" العم الشقيق " محجوبٌ حجب حرمانٍ " بالجدِّ " ." لأن جهةَ الأبوةِ مقدمة على جهةِ العمومةِ " . 
ـ الورثة : 
الجد :له :التركة كلها تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفسِ .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .
***********************3 ـ تُوفيَ عن : أخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب . 
الحل : 
ـ الحجب : 
رغم أن الأخ الشقيق والأخ لأب اتحدا في : الجهةٍ - جهة الأخوة- ، واتحدا في درجة القرابة من المتوفى فهما في طبقة واحدة ،،ولكن اختلفا في قوة القرابة ، فمَنْ كان ذا قرابتين ، يُقَدَّم على ذي قرابةٍ واحدةٍ . ،لذا يُقَدَّمُ " الأخُ الشقيقُ " لقوةِ قرابتهِ من المتوفى .
و" الأخُ لأبٍ " محجوبٌ حجب حرمانٍ بـ "الأخِ الشقيقِ "
ـ الورثةُ : 
الأخُ الشقيقُ :له التركةُ كلُّهَا تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفسِ . لقولِ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .
**********************4 ـ تُوفيَ عن : ابن ابن ابن ، وعم شقيق ، وأخ لأب . 
الحل : 
ـ الحجب : 
" العم الشقيق " و " الأخ لأب " محجوبانِ حجب حرمانٍ لوجودِ الفرعِ الوارثِ المذكرِ الذي هو " ابن ابن الابن "، لأن جهةَ البنوةِ مقدمةٌ على جهةِ الأخوةِ وجهةِ العمومةِ " . 
ـ الورثة : 
ابن ابن الابن له :التركة كلها تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفسِ .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " 
فائدة : 
لو هلك عن " أخ لأب " و " ابن أخ شقيق " فالمال " للأخ لأب  " لأنه أقرب منزلة ـ" أي أقرب في الدرجة " ـ ولم نعتبر قوة الثاني ، لأن  قرب - الدرجة - المنزلة مُقَدَّم على القوة " ـ أي قوة القرابة ـ " . 
**تسهيل الفرائض / العثيمين / ص : 60 / بتصرف .**وصورتها :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : ابن ابن أخ شقيق ، وابن أخ لأب .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" ابن ابن الأخ الشقيق " محجوبٌ حجب حرمانٍ " بـ ابن الأخ لأب" ، لأن " ابن الأخ لأب " أقرب في الدرجة ولا اعتبار لقوةِ القرابةِ مع قربِ الدرجةِ .* 
*ـ الورثةُ :* 
*ابن الأخ لأب :* *له :التركة كلها تعصيبًا* *عصبة بالنفسِ* *.لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب*
 *صفحة 51*
~~~~~~~*~~~~~~
 *العصبة بالغير 

**تعريفها:**هى كل أنثى صاحبة فرض صارت عصبة بذَكَر وشاركته في العصبة**.*
*لمن تثبت؟**وتثبت  لأربع من النسوة وهنَّ اللاتي فرضهن النصف والثلثان أى البنت وبنت  الابن.والأخت الشقيقة والأخت لأب. يصرن عصبة بإخوانهن,وبنت الابن تصير عصبة  بأخيها مسألة مهمة:من لافرض لها من النساء عند عدم أخيها العاصب لا تصير عصبة به عند وجوده.*
*مثال ذلك:**مات  شخص عن عمة وعم,المال كله للعم دون العمة ولا تصير العمة عصبة بأخيها  لأنها عند فقده ليست صاحبة فرض.وكذا الحُكم في ابن الأخ مع بنت الأخ وهكذا.*

 *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
* الشرح 
*

*** ثانيًا** : العصبة بالغي**ر :* 
 *وه**ي** كل أنثى* *صاحبة فرض ، عَصَّبَهَا ذَكَرٌ هو عَصَبَةٌ بنفسهِ ، وشاركَتْهُ في الميراث بالعصوبة . 
**الأحكام الأساسية ... / ص : 129 . 
*
*العصبة  بالغير: وهي تنحصر في صاحبات فرض النصف, وهن: البنت، وبنت الابن، والأخت  الشقيقة، والأخت لأب، تكون كل واحدة منهن عصبة بأخيها .
فيقتسمون نصيبهم* *بالتعصيبِ* *للذكرِ مثل حظ الأنثيين**.
يقول الله تعالى: "* *يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ "النساء/11 .
وكذلك قوله عزوجل: "**وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ" النساء/176
ويتحقق هذا في أربعة أصناف من الورثة :
البنت             يعصبها الابن - عصبة بالغير-
بنت الابن        يعصبها ابن الابن - عصبة بالغير-
الأخت الشقيقة    يعصبها الأخ الشقيق - عصبة بالغير-
الأخت لأب       يعصبها الأخ لأب - عصبة بالغير- 
هنا : بصائر
*
*فتنحصر العصبة بالغير فيما يأتي :* 
*ـ   " بنت "                 واحدة أو أكثر       مع       " ابن "           واحد أو أكثر .*
*ـ   " بنت ابن "           واحدة أو أكثر       مع     " ابن ابن "      واحد أو أكثر ، * *في درجتها ، أو أنزل منها إذا كانت محتاجة إليه لترث .* 
*ـ  " أخت شقيقة "         واحدة أو أكثر        مع      " أخ شقيق "        واحد أو أكثر .*
*ـ   " أخت لأب "            واحدة أو أكثر        مع       " أخ لأب "            واحد أو أكثر .* 

*فالأنثى  في هذه الحالات صاحبة فرض في الأصل ، ثم صارت عصبة* *بالغير** ، * *-* *وهذا الغير** -هو الذكر الذي معها**  ، فتأخذ معه كل التركة أو ما بقي منها  بعد أصحاب الفروض ، ويكون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
* *المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون / ص : 107 .*

*فائدة :* 
*من لا فرض لها من النساء عند عدم وجود أخيها ، لا تصير عصبة به عند وجوده .* 
*·      * *مثال :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : عم ، وعمة .*
*الحل :* 
*المال كله للعم دون العمة . ولا تصير العمة عصبة بأخيها ، لأنه لا فرض لها عند فقده ...
ومثله :
**تُوفيَ عن :  ابن أخ و بنت أخ . 
*
*الحل :* 
*المال كله لابن الأخ دون بنت الأخ  ... ولا تصير* *بنت الأخ عصبة بأخيها أو ابن عمها -لأن ابن الأخ يمكن أن يكون أخ آخر للمتوفي غير الأخ الذي ترك ابنته، لأنه لا فرض لها عند فقده ...
**أصل المعلومة من علم الميراث ... / ص : 117 / بتصرف يسير . 

** *تطبيقات على العصبة بالغير* 
*** *توفي وترك:* *بنت صلبية ، و**ابن صلبي* *
الجواب
التركة توزع بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين وتفصيل ذلك:
**الابن الصلبي:  الباقي تعصيبًا* *عصبة بالنفسِ * *لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " 
وترث معه الابنة عصبة به - أي بالغير-* *فيقتسمون نصيبهم* *بالتعصيبِ* *للذكرِ مثل حظ الأنثيين**.
لقولهِ  تعالى: "* *يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ "النساء/11 .**
فبيتْ الآية أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"
*

**توفي وترك :* *بنت أخ شقيق ، و**ابن أخ شقيق  ، وابن ابن ، وبنت ابن .
الحل
- بنت الأخ الشقيق :لاميراث لها لأنها  ليست من الورثة أصحاب الفروض ولا العصبات - هي من ذوي الأرحام - ووجود* *من لا فرض لها من النساء عند عدم وجود أخيها ، لا تصير عصبة به عند وجوده .
**- ابن الأخ الشقيق:محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود ابن الابن لأن جهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة الأُخوة.
- ابن الابن وبنت الابن الباقي تعصيبا كالآتي: 
*
*ابن الابن:* *الباقي تعصيبًا* *عصبة بالنفسِ * *لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " 
وترث معه* *بنت الابن**  عصبة به - أي بالغير-**الدليل على هذا قول الله: "** يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء:11، وهذه شاملة للصنفين للابن ولابن الابن مع أختيهما، فكل واحد يعصب أخته؛ لأنه أيضًا ولد.فقه المواريث/ العصبات/ عبد الرحيم الطحان هنا**
**ومقدار القسمة بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله** تعالي " يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ ..."فالآيةُ بيتْ  أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ" 
*~~~~~~~*~~~~~
المجلس الثاني والعشرون 
*الكتاب صفحة* 
*صفحة 52*
*العصبة مع الغير* *تعريفها:**هى كل أنثى تصير عصبة مع أنثى أخرى كالأخت لأبوين أو لأب مع البنت أو بنت الابن كما تقدم في أحوال الأخوات لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم**:"اجعلوا الأخوات مع البنات عصبة".لا يصح*


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح*
*ثالثًا العصبة مع الغير**
**وجه تسمية العصبة مع الغير: سمي العصبة مع الغير بهذا الاسم لأنهم لا  يحتاجون إلى مُعَصِّبٍ كما في العصبةِ بالغيرِ، وليسوا عصبةً في كلِّ الأحوالِ كالعصبةِ  بالنفسِ، بل تعصيبهم مُقيد بكونِهم مع نوعٍ خاصٍّ من الورثةِ، فهم عصبةٌ إذا وُجِدَ  معهم ذلك الغيرُ.الشاملة- الفرائض هنا**
**ويتحقق هذا في :**
**الأخوات الشقيقات، أو الأخوات لأب* *مع** الفرعِ الوارِثِ المؤنث* *- البناتِ أو بناتِ الابنِ وإن نزل الابن - .
مثال: توفي شخصٌ عن زوجةٍ، و بنتٍ، وأختٍ شقيقةٍ . 
الحل:
الزوجةُ : الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
البنت الصلبية : النصف   فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها 
الأختُ الشقيقةُ :الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة مع الغير  لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث معها-* *الغير هي البنت الصلبية**-* *للحديث"للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين ،* *وما بقي فللأختِ** مقتبس من هنا 
*
*فالعصبة مع الغير هي الأخت الشقيقة أو لأب مع الفرع الوارث المؤنث .* 
*وتنحصر صور العصبة مع الغيرِ  في الآتي :* 

*1 ـ " أخت شقيقة "            واحدة أو أكثر        معها " بنت "             واحدة أو أكثر . * 

*2 ـ " أخت شقيقة "            واحدة أو أكثر      معها " بنت ابن "         واحدة أو أكثر .**" وإن نزل الابن " .* 

*3 ـ " أخت لأب "                واحدة أو أكثر         معها " بنت "             واحدة أو أكثر .*

*4 ـ " أخت لأب "                واحدة أو أكثر       معها " بنت ابن "         واحدة أو أكثر.**"وإن نزل الابن " .* 
*ففي هذه الحالات ترث " الأخت الشقيقة " أو " لأب " الباقي بعد نصيب " البنت " أو " بنت الابن "* *وإن نزل الابن إن كان هناك باق .*
*المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون / ص : 109 / بتصرف يسير .* *لحديث ابن مسعود :* 
*قال البخاري في صحيحه: حدثنا   آدم ،قال: حدثنا شعبةُ ،قال :حدثنا أبو قَيْس ،  قال:     سمعت هُزَيلَ بن شرحْبيلَ   قال : سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنة ،    وابنة  ابن ، وأخت ..... فقال :   للابنة النصف ، وللأخت النصف  ،   وائتِ ابنَ  مسعودٍ فسيُتَابعني . * 

*فَسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعود وأُخبِرَ بقول أبي موسى ، فقال : لقد ضللتُ إذًا وما أنا من** المهتدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبي ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ :* *للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين ، وما بقي فللأختِ** .* 
*فأتينا أبا موسى ، فأخبرناه بقول ابنِ مسعودٍ ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دام هذا الحبرُ فيكم .*
*رواه البخاري / الفتح / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب : 8 / حديث رقم : 6736 / ص : 18 .* 
** وحين تصير* *"* *الأخت الشقيقة* *"* *عصبة مع* *"* *البنت أو بنت الابن* *"** ..... فإنها تصبح في منزلة* *"* *الأخ الشقيق** "** وقوته  فتحجب مَن يحجبهم الأخ الشقيق كالإخوة لأب ومَنْ بعدهم من العصبات كبن**ي** الإخوة والأعمام .* 

*وكذلك* *"**الأخت لأب** "** عندما تصير عصبة مع* *"* *البنت* *"* *أو** "** بنت الابن** "** ، فإنها تصبح في قوة* *"* *الأخ لأب** "** ، فتحجب من يحجبهم الأخ لأب كبني الإخوة ومَنْ بعدهم .*

** ويلاحظ أن الأخوات لأم يُحْجَبْن " بالبنات الصلبيات " أو " بنات الابن " مهما نزل الابن ، ولا يصرن عصبة معهن 
**علم الميراث ... / ص : 119 / بتصرف .* *الترجيح بين العصبات :*  *إذا اجتمعت الأنواع الثلاثة المتقدمة من العصبات* *.....** العصبة بالنفس ، والعصبة بالغير ، والعصبة مع الغير ـ فإن الترجيح بين الورثة يكون بالجهة ، ث**م بالدرجة ، ثم** بالقوة ،* *دون نظر إلى نوع العصبة ، فقد تكون العصبة مع الغير أقوى اتصالاً وأقرب إلى المتوفَى من العصبة بالنفس .* 
*·       * *مثال :* 
*إذا توفيَ عن : بنت ، وبنت ابن ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخ لأب ، وأخت لأب ، وعم شقيق .
*  *فإن* *"* *للبنت النصف* *"* *، و** " لـ* *بنت الابن** "** السدس تكمل**ة للثلثين ، و**"* *للأخت الشقيقة** "** الباقي تعصيبًا" وهي هنا عصبة مع الغير " ، ومع ذلك حجبت* *"* *الأخ لأب** "** العاصب بنفسه ، و**"* *الأخت لأب* *"* *العصبة بالغير ، و**"* *العم الشقيق** "** العاصب بنفسه .* 
*الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 139 .
**الحل: الحجب:* 
*وأخ لأب ، وأخت لأب ، وعم شقيق .محجوبون حجب حرمان لوجود الأخت الشقيقة مع الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى ، فتأخذ* *الأخت الشقيقة قوة الأخ الشقيق في الإرث والحجب ،**وترث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا عصبة مع الغير .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
البنت الصلبية : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
بنت الابن: السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو نصيب البنات.
الأخت الشقيقة : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة مع الغير .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*(ب)العصبة السببية*
*تعريفها**:العاصب السببى هو المولى المعتِق-بكسر التاء-ذكرًا كان أو أنثى.*
*حكمه**:يؤخر ميراثه عن العصبة النسبية ويقدم على الرد وعلى ميراث ذوي الأرحام.*
*فإن لم يوجد المعتِق فالميراث لعصبتِه الذكور.*


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
**(ب)العصبة السببية*
*تعريفها**:العاصب السببى هو المولى المعتِق-بكسر التاء-ذكرًا كان أو أنثى.*

*المعتِق* له حق الولاء ، فلولا أنه أعتق هذا العبد ما كان للعبد المعتَق حق التملك ولا إحراز هذه التركة فكان للمعتِق نصيبه من الميراث . أصل الحكم مستقى من الحديث الآتي:

**عن  عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها:
 "أتَتْ     بَريرَةُ تسألُها في كتابتِها، فقالتْ :  إن شئتِ أعطَيتُ أهلَكِ  ويكونُ    الوَلاءُ لي، وقال أهلُها : إن شئتِ  أعطَيتِها ما بقِي - وقال  سُفيانُ    مَرْةً : إن شئتِ أعتقتِها - ويكونُ  الوَلاءُ لنا . فلما جاء رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ذكَّرْتُه  ذلك، فقال : "ابتاعِيها فأعتِقِيها، فإنَّ الوَلاءَ لمَن أعتَق ".     ثم قام  رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على المِنبَرِ - وقال     سُفيانُ مرةً :  فصعِد رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على المِنبَرِ -     فقال :
"ما      بالُ  أقوامٍ يشتَرِطونَ شُروطًا ليستْ في كتابِ اللهِ، مَنِ اشتَرَط      شَرطًا ليس  في كتابِ اللهِ فليس له، وإنِ اشتَرَط مِائَةَ مرةٍ ".     عن يَحيى قال :  سمِعتُ عَمرَةَ قالتْ : سمِعتُ عائشةَ . رواه مالكٌ،  عن    يَحيى، عن عَمرَةَ :  أنَّ بَريرَةَ، ولم يَذكُرْ : صعِد المِنبَرَ .
 الراوي :          عائشة أم المؤمنين -  المحدث :          البخاري -          المصدر :          صحيح البخاري -الصفحة أو الرقم: 456 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : أورده في صحيحه وقال : رواه مالك عن يحيى عن عمرة أن بريرة . ولم يذكر صعد المنبر
**حكمه:يؤخر ميراثه عن العصبة النسبية ويقدم على الرد وعلى ميراث ذوي الأرحام.
فإن لم يوجد المعتِق فالميراث لعصبةِ* *المعتِق الذكور.* *مثال :
**هلك هالكٌ عن: زوجةٍ وعن مُعْتِقٍ .
أي توفي عبدٌ أُعْتِقَ عن : زوجة وعن مُعْتِقٍ- أي مَنْ أعتق هذا العبد من قبل- .
الحل:
الزوجة ترث : بسبب النكاح 
ا لمُعْتِق : يرثُ بسبب الولاء لأن التركة لم يستغرقها الورثة 

*توفي معتِقٌ ، وترك: ابن . ثم توفي معتَقٌ وترك زوجة له ،وابن عتيقه -أي ابن الرجل الذي أعتق هذا العبد من قبل- .
الحل
الزوجة :ترث بسبب عقد الزوجية 
ابن المعتِق : يرث بسب الولاء لأنه عصبة للمعتِق الذي هو أبوه .

* هلك معتَقٌ عن: زوجةٍ ،وأبٍ ، و مُعْتِقٍ - .
الحل
الزوجة :ترث بسبب عقد الزوجية 
الأب : يرثُ الباقي عصبة بالنسبِ .
وليس للمعتِق - شيئ لأن ورثة المعتَق استغرقوا التركة .
*
**هلك هالكٌ عن: زوجةٍ ، وخال ،و مُعْتِقٍ .
**الزوجة :ترث بسبب عقد الزوجية
المُعْتِق* *يقدم على الرد وعلى ميراث ذوي الأرحام.
أي يقدم على الخال في هذا المثال لأن الخال من ذوي الأرحام .
المعتِق : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد نصيب الزوجة صاحبة الفرض

***هلكَ مُعْتَقٌ عن: زوجة، وأخت شقيقة ،و مُعْتِقٍ .
الزوجة : الربع بموجب عقد الزوجية 
الأخت الشقيقة : النصف 
وباقي التركة لاترد على أحدٍ من الورثة /** فيقدم على الرد
**المُعْتِق :**الباقي تعصيبًا بعد نصيب الزوجة صاحبة الفرض ، وبعد ميراث الأخت الشقيقة.
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثالث والعشرون
الكتاب :صفحة 53 إلى 60
* 
*مسائل
~~~~~~~*~~~~~*
*1-       إذا  اجتمع فى الوارث سببان مختلفان ورث بهما معًا,كما إذا ترك الميت ابني عم  أحدهما أخ لأم,فللأخ لأم السدس بالفرض, ويكون الباقي بينهما نصفين بالتعصيب  وكذلك الحكم بالنسبة للكفار.فالمجوسي إذا اجتمع له قرابتان ورث بهما  كالمسلم.
*
* 2-       لا  يرث المجوسي  بعقد النكاح الفاسد الذي يستحله لأنه يجب نقضه كما إذا تزوج  أخته وماتت، فإنه لايرثها باعتباره  زوجًا لفساد عقد الزوجية, وإنما يرثها  باعتباره أخًا لها.
3-       لا  ترث عصبة ولد الزنا وعصبة ولد الملاعنة وعصبة أمهما إن كانت حرة الأصل,أو  مولى أمهما إن كانت معتقَة لأنه لا نسب لولد الزنا ولا لولد الملاعنة من  قبل الأب.

*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
*
*لا ترث عصبة ولد الزنا وعصبة ولد الملاعنة وعصبة أمهما إن كانت حرة الأصل:
*
* هذا على خلاف بين العلماء : 
**- ولد الزنا لا عاصب له فإذا مات يأخذ كل ذي فرض فرضه والباقي يرد على أصحاب  الفروض عند من يقول بالرد أو يصرف إلى بيت المال عند من لا يقول بالرد فلا  تكون أمه ولا عصبتها عصبة له وبهذا قال الحنفية والمالكية والشافعية.الملت  ى الفقهي - هنا-* 

*~~~~~~~*~~~~~
الكتاب صفحة 
صفحة 54
الأسئلة*

*س1:قسم العصبات,ثم بين ماهو العاصب بنفسه؟وما حكمه؟
*
*س2:ماهو العاصب بالغير؟ ولمن تثبت؟ 
س3:عرف العصبة مع الغيرومثل لها بمثال,ثم 
*
*اذكردليلها من السنة النبوية؟
*
* س4:ماهو العاصب السببى؟وما حكمه؟
وما حكم التركة عند عدم وجود المعتق؟وضح ذلك؟
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب

صفحة :55 - 56

الحجب

~~~~~~~*~~~~~*
*تعريفه:الحجب لغة المنع:وشرعًا:منع شخص معين من ميراثِهِ كلِّهِ أو بعضه لوجود شخص آخر.
**أقسام الحجب**الحجب قسمان:1-حجب نقصان.  2-حجب حرمان
فحجب النقصان:هو حجب عن سهم أكثر إلى سهم أقل منه،ويكون لخمسة أشخاص:
الزوج -الزوجة-الأم-بنت الابن-  الأخت لأب.
فمثلا الزوج يُحجب من النصف إلى الربع مع الولد أو ولد الابن ،وتقدم لك فى أحوال أصحاب الفروض ما يوضح حجب النقصان في الزوجة والأم وبنت الابن والأخت لأب.
حْجب الحرمان:هو منع الشخص من ميراثه وعدم إعطائه شيئًا منه.
والورثة فيه قسمان:قسم لا يحجب هذا الحجب أبدًا,وإن جاز أن يحجب حجب نقصان وهم ستة:
الابن-الأب-الأم-البنت-الزوج-الزوجة.
وقِسم يرث فى حالة ويحجب فى حالة وهم من عدا هؤلاء من الورثة.
**وحجب الحرمان ينبنى على أصلين**1-كل  من أدلى إلى الميت بشخص لا يرث مع وجود ذلك الشخص كالجد لا ميراث له مع  وجود الأب ويستثنى من هذه القاعده أولاد الأم فأنهم يرثون مع وجود الأم  سواء كانوا أشقاء المتوفى أو أخوة لأم فقط.
2-يقدم الأقرب على الأبعد فالابن يحجب ابن أخيه،فإن تساووا في الدرجة يرجح بقوة القرابة كالأخ الشقيق يحجب الأخ لأب.


**-57-

الفرق بين المحجوب والمحروم**1-المحروم ليس أهلاً للإرث كالقاتل,ولكن المحجوب أهل له ولكن حجب لوجود شخص آخر أولى منه بالميراث.
2-المحروم لا يحجب غيره أصلا ولكن المحجوب قد يحجب غيره.
مثال ذلك:الالثنان فصاعدًا من الإخوة مع وجود الأب والأم،لايرثان لوجود الأب,ولكنهما يحجبان الأم من الثلث إلى السدس.
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
*
*الشرح 
*
*الحجب والحرمان** *الحجب هو:منع الشخص من الميراثِ كليًّا أو جزئيًّا مع أهليتِهِ للميراثِ ، لوجودِ مَنْ هو أحق منه.
*الحرمان:هو المنع من الميراث كليًّا بسبب تحقق مانع من موانع الإرث كالقتل والكفر ونحوه من الموانع .علم الميراث  / ص : 105
أقسام الحجب :
1 ـ حجب نقصان" الحجب الجزئي "
2 ـ حجب حرمان " الحجب الكلي" 
أولاً: حجب النقصان " الحجب الجزئي " :وهو منعُ الوارثِ مِنْ بعض ميراثهِ لا كلِّه ، بنقله من فرضهِ الأكبرِ إلى فرضهِ الأصغرِ لوجودِ شخصٍ آخرتسبب في ذلك
ويكون حجبُ النقصانِ في خمسةٍ من أصحابِ الفروضِ : 
1 ـ " الزوجُ "  فإنه ينتقل من " النصف " إلى " الربع " بوجود الفرعِ الوارثِ للمتوفاة .
2 ـ "الزوجةُ " فإنها تنتقلُ من " الربعِ " إلى " الثمنِ " بوجودِ الفرعِ الوارثِللمتوفى .
3 ـ " الأمُ "  فإنها تنتقلُ مِنَ " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " بوجودِ الفرعِ الوارثِ ،أوعددٍ من الإخوةِ . 
4 ـ "بنتُ الابنِ"  فإنها تنتقلُ مِنَ " النصفِ " إلى " السدسِ " بوجودِ البنتِ الصلبية ِ،أو بنتِ الابنِ الأعلى مِنْهَا درجةً . 
5 ـ "الأختُ لأبِ "  فإنها تنتقلُ مِنَ " النصفِ " إلى " السدسِ " ، بوجودِ " الأختِ الشقيقةِ "الأحكام الأساسية ... / ص141 .
ثانيًا: حجب الحرمان " الحجب الكلي " 
* هو منع الشخصِ منْ ميراثهِ كلِّهِ ، لوجودِ شخصٍ آخر مُقَدَّم عليه في الجهةِ ، أو أقرب منه درجة ، أو أقوى منه قرابة .الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 151 .

* ولا يدخل حجب الحرمان على ستة من الورثة ، منهم خمسة من أصحاب الفروض وهم : البنت الصلبية ـ والأب ـ والأم ـ والزوج ـ والزوجة .
وواحد من العصبات وهو : الابن الصلبي
وذلك لأن صلة هؤلاء بالميت صلة مباشرة بسبب الزوجية ،   أو القرابة المباشرة ، فلا يوجد من يحجبهم ، ولابد من أن يرث هؤلاء في   تركة الميت ، مهما كان معهم من ورثة غيرهم .
* وماعدا هؤلاء ـ " الستة " ـ من الورثة فإنهم قد يحجبون حجب حرمان .
ـ وهم سبعة من أصحاب الفروض : 
بنت الابن ، الجد الصحيح ، والجدة الصحيحة ، والأخت الشقيقة ، والأخت لأب ، والأخ لأم ، والأخت لأم . 
ـ ومَنْ عدا الابن من العصبات .
وذلك لأن صلة هؤلاء بالميت صلة غير مباشرة ، فهم يتصلون به عن طريق غيرهم ، فقد يوجد من يحجبهم .الأحكام الأساسية .. / ص : 141
** * ما الفرق بين المحروم والمحجوب ؟
** الجواب : 
يتجلى هذا الفرق واضحًا في أمرين : 
ـ الأول :
المحرومُ ليس أهلاً للإرثِ أصلاً ، كالقاتلِ والكافرِ .
أما المحجوبُ فإنه أهلٌ للإرثِ إلا أنُّهُ حُجِبَ بسبب وجودِ مَنْ هو أولى منه . 
ـ الثاني : 
أ ـ المحروم لا يؤثر على غيره من الورثة ولكن يعتبر وجوده كعدمهِ . 
·مثال :
قُتِلَ رجلٌ وترك : زوجتَهُ ، وأخاهُ الشقيقَ ، وابنَهُ القاتلَ .
الحل : 
لا اعتبار لوجود الابن القاتل لأنه محرومٌ من الميراثِ، وكأن الميت ترك : زوجتَهُ ، وأخاه الشقيق فقط .
ـ الورثة : 
الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
الأخ الشقيق : الباقي تعصيبًا، عصبةٌ بالنفسِ،بعد أصحاب الفروض .لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى . 
فلم تتأثر الزوجة بوجود الفرع " ولم يُحجب الأخ الشقيق لوجود الفرع لأنه فرعٌ لكنه غيرُ وارثٍ " محرومٌ " علم الميراث ... / ص : 107 .
ب ـ المحجوب قد يؤثر في نصيب الورثة الباقين رغم أنه محجوب:
فقد يكون سببًا في حجبهم حجب نقصان . " مثاله : حالة الأم مع تعدد الإخوة" 
فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11
و قد يكون سببًا في حجبهم حجب حرمان من الميراث . مثاله : حالة الجدة القُرْبَى مع الجدة البُعدَى .
مثاله :
مات عن : أب ، وأم ، وإخوة أشقاء.
الحل : 
ـ الحجب : 
"الإخوة الأشقاء" محجوبون حجب حرمان " بالأب " لأن جهة الأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة. 
"الأم" محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث" إلى " السدس" لتعدد الإخوة رغم أنهم محجوبون حجب حرمان .
ـ الورثة :
الأم: السدس فرضًا .لتعدد الإخوة رغم أنهم محجوبون . بعد أصحاب الفروض . 
لقوله تعالى : فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ.. 
الأب:الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض، عصبة بالنفسِ . لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
 وإليك جدول يوضح لك نظام الحجب.
- هنا - 

وهنا - 

تنبيهات:
1-هذا  الجدول يبين حجب الحرمان وأما حجب النقصان الذى هو منع الوارث عن سهم مقدر  إلى سهم أقل منه فإنه يختص بخمسه من أصحاب الفروض وهم:الزوج  والزوجة.والأم.وب  نت الابن.والأخت لأب. وتقدم فى أحوال أصحاب الفروض ما يوضح  لك حجب النقصان بالنسبة لهؤلاء.
2-عُلِمَ بالاستقراء أن ستة من الورثة لا يحجبون حجب الحرمان ابدًا وهم:الأب.والأم.و  لابن.والبنت.وال  وج.والزوجة.
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الرابع والعشرون* 
*الكتاب**
  صفحة 61.
*
*نماذج محلولة:ج*

*~~~~~*~~~~~*
*سؤال1:مات عن:زوجة, وأب,وابن الابن فما نصيب كل وارث؟
الجواب:للزوجة  الثمن فرضًا لوجود فرع وارث. وللأب السدس فرضًا لوجود ابن الابن والباقى  لابن الابن لأنه هو العصبة وإنما ورث ابن الابن بالتعصيب دون الأب لأن  العاصب من جهة جزء الميت مقدم على العاصب من جهة أصله.

سؤال2:ماتت عن:زوج,وأب,وأبى لأب,وأخ شقيق فمن يرث؟
الجواب:للزوج  النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود فرع وارث,وللأب الباقى تعصيبًا,ولا شىء للأخ الشقيق  ولا لأبى الأب لحجبهما بالأب أما حجب الأب للأخ الشقيق فلأن أصل الميت  مقدم على جزء أبيه,وأما حجبه لأبى الأب مع أنهما من جهة واحدة فلأن الأب  أقرب درجة للميت من أبى الأب.
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~** الشرح
**سؤال1:مات عن:زوجة، وأب،وابن الابن فما نصيب كل وارث؟
الجواب
الحجب: الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان،فتنتقل من الفرض الأعلى "الربع" إلى الفرض الأدني منه "الثمن" لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى - الذي هو ابن الابن - 

الأب : يرث بالفرض فقط "السدس " دون التعصيب لأن جهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة الأبوة أي* *جهة جزء الميت مقدم على العاصب من جهة أصله.*

* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة : الثمن  فرضًا  لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12.
***الأب : السدس فرضًا   لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى* *"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
*
** ابن الابن   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
سؤال2:ماتت عن:زوج،وأب،وأبى لأب،وأخ شقيق. فمن يرث؟
الحل :الحجب:
*أبو الأب:جد صحيح ، محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب بالرغم انهما من جهةٍ واحدةٍ ،لكن يُقَدَّم الأقربُ في الدرجةِ من الميتِ .فالأب أقرب درجة للميت من أبى الأب*

*الأخ الشقيق* :* محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب،فجهة الأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة ،*فلأن أصل الميت مقدم على جزء أبيه
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
** *الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12.
*
**الأب: الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*الكتاب
  صفحة 62.
*
*تمارين :ج** بين نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتى:
1-مات عن:أخ لأب,وابن أخ شقيق وزوجة.
2-مات عن:أخ لأم,وأم ,وعم لأب,وابن عم شقيق.
3-مات عن:بنت ابن,وابن ابن,وزوجة.
4-مات عن:بنت صلبية,وبنت ابن,وأخت شقيقة,وأخ لأب.
5-مات عن:زوجة,وأبناء وبنات أخ شقيق.
6-مات عن:زوج,وأم,ومولى العتاقة.
7-مات عن:بنت ابن,وأخت لأم,وابن مولى العتاقة.
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*  الشرح
**1-مات عن:أخ لأب،وابن أخ شقيق ،وزوجة.
الحل : الحجب:
**ابن الأخ الشقيق :**محجوب حجب حرمان ،لوجود الأخ لأب الأقرب منه درجة للمتوفى ،فرغم  أنهما من جهة واحدة وهي جهة الأخوة، وبالرغم من قوة قرابة ابن الأخ الشقيق  للمتوفى لكن الأخ لأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من ابن الأخ الشقيق ،**فلا اع**تبار لقوة القرابة مع قرب الدرجة .*

* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة : الربع  فرضًالعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12.
***الأخ الأب: الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
**2-مات عن:أخ لأم،وأم ،وعم لأب،وابن عم شقيق.
الحل:الحجب:
ابن العم الشقيق:محجوب حجب حرمان ،لوجود العم لأب الأقرب منه درجة للمتوفى ،فرغم  أنهما من جهة واحدة وهي جهة العمومة، وبالرغم من قوة قرابة ابن العم الشقيق للمتوفى لكن العم لأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من ابن العم الشقيق  ،فلا اعتبار لقوة القرابة مع قرب الدرجة .

  ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأخ لأم: السدس فرضًا لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ "النساء 12 .
*الأم : الثلث فرضًا -لعدم تعدد الإخوة  ، ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،  ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث    لقوله تعالى " فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
*العم لأب : الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ 
**3**-مات عن:بنت ابن،وابن ابن،وزوجة.
الحل:** الحجب:*
* -الزوجة:محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
 *ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة : الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12.
*** ابن الابن: الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " .
* ** بنت الابن :* *ثرث مع ابن الابن  هذا الباقي  عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11
**فالآيةُ بيتْ  أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ 
**4-مات عن:بنت صلبية،وبنت ابن،وأخت شقيقة،وأخ لأب.
الحل:الحجب:
-بنت الابن : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف "  إلى " السدس " لوجود "البنت الصلبية " الأقرب منها درجة للمتوفى .
**- الأخ ل*أب:* محجوب حجب حرمان بالأخت الشقيقة
**لأن الأخت الشقيقة نزلت منزلة الأخ الشقيق تنزيلًا اعتباريًا  في الإرث والحجب ؛لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى.
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***البنت الصلبية : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"و**للحديث* *"للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
*
**بنت الابن : السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر للحديث "للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي        :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                              البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح-          الدرر السنية

 *  الأخت الشقيقة  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث " للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
**5**-مات عن:زوجة،وأبناء وبنات أخ شقيق.
**الحل: الحجب:
بنات الأخ الشقيق: لاميراث* *لهن لأنهم من ذوي الأرحام مع وجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .*
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا* * فرضًا** لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12.
*أبناء الأخ الشقيق:* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*6-ماتت عن:زوج،وأم،ومولى العتاقة.*
*الحل:*
**الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12.
*
**الأم : الثلث فرضًا* *-**لعدم تعدد الإخوة  ،* *ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين* *الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،* *ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى   * *لقول**ه تعال**ى "** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "**.
***مولى العتاقة: الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس-بعد أصحاب الفروض ." فَإِنَّمَا الْوَلَاءُ لِمَنْ أَعْتَقَ»** .هنا-
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
**7-مات عن:بنت ابن،وأخت لأم،وابن مولى العتاقة.
الحل:الحجب:
الأخت لأم: محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث مطلقًا للمتوفى.
الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**بنت الابن:** النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"و**للحديث* *"للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
***ابن مولى العتاقة: الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس-بعد أصحاب الفروض ." فَإِنَّمَا الْوَلَاءُ لِمَنْ أَعْتَقَ»** .هنا-
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس* *الخامس والعشرون* *
**الكتاب 64 إلى 66*

*مخارج الفروض**الفروض  المقدرة كلها كسور،فمخارجها مخارج الكسور ومخرج كل كسر منفرد:هو أقل عدد  يكون ذلك الكسر منه واحدًا صحيحًا. وبعبارة أخرى هو مقام الكسر الدال على  الفرض**.**فمخرج النصف اثنان،والثلث ثلاثة،ومخرج الكسر المقرر هو مخرج المفرد،فالثلثان مخرجهما أيضًا ثلاثة**.**والفروض المقدرة نوعان**:**النوع الأول**:**النصف,والربع,وال  ثمن**.**والنوع الثانى**:**الثلثان,والثلث,و  السدس**.**وللتوصل إلى معرفة مخرج أي مسأله من مسائل الميراث يلاحظ ماياتى**:**1-إذا لم يختلط فرض بغيره فالمسألة من مخرج هذا الفرض**.**مثال ذلك:مات شخص عن بنت،أخ شقيق،فالمسألة من اثنين لوجود النصف فقط**.*
*-65-**2-أما إذا اختلط أحد الفروض بآخر.فإما أن تكون الفروض المختلفة من نوع واحد,أو من نوعين**.**فإن كانت من نوع واحد فمخرج الكسور هو مخرج الكسر الأقل**.**مثال ذلك:مات شخص عن أم,إخوة لأم**.**1/6  - 1/3**فمخرج الكسور الذى هو أصل المسألة ستة**.**وأما إذا كانت الفروض من نوعين مختلفين,فإن اختلط النصف من النوع الأول بكل الثانى,أو ببعضه فأصل المسألة ستة**.**مثال ذلك:تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا, أختين شقيقتين, أما, أختين لأم**1/2-  2/3 -  1/6 - 1/3**وإذا اختلط الربع بكل النوع الثاني,أو ببعضه فأصل المسألة من اثني عشر**.*
*-66-**مثال ذلك:ترك الميت**:* *زوجة, أما, أختين شقيقتين, أختين لأم**1/4 1/6 2/3 1/3**وإذا اختلط الثمن ببعض(1)النوع الثانى فأصل المسألة من أربعة وعشرين**.**مثال ذلك:ترك الميت:زوجة, بنتين, أما, أختا شقيقة**:**1/8 2/3 1/6* *عصبية لها**الباقى وهو1/24**وإذا نظرت إلى الفروض المقدرة منفردة ومجتمعة تبين لك أن أصول المسائل تنحصر في سبعة وهى**:**24,12,8,6,4,3,2**والخلاصة أن أصل المسألة هو المضاعف البسيط للمقامات**. 
**ـــــــــ**
(1)**لا يمكن اختلاط الثمن بكل  النوع الثاني لأن الثمن هو فرض الزوجة عند وجود الفرع الوارث,ومتى وجد  الفرع الوارث فلا يوجد الثالث إذ صاحب الثلث الأم أو الأخوة الأم فقط والأم  مع وجود الفرع الوارث تحجب من الثلث إلى السدس,والأخوة لأم مع الفرع  الوارث يحجبون حجب حرمان**.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**
الشرح*
*سبق تفصيل ذلك* *في**:**كيفية توزيع الميراث**
**أولاً**:* *تحديد أصل المسألة*- في المشاركة رقم 27 - 
*مخرج كل كسر**هو مقام الكسر الدال على الفرض**.**فمخرج* *النصف* *اثنان**،و**الثلث** ثلاثة**، ،**والثلثان** مخرجهما أيضًا** ثلاثة**.**
**والفروض المقدرة نوعان**:**النوع الأول**:**النصف,والربع,وال  ثمن**.**والنوع الثانى**:**الثلثان,والثلث,و  السدس**.**وللتوصل إلى معرفة مخرج أي مسألة من مسائل الميراث يلاحظ مايأتى**:**=**إذا لم يختلط فرض بغيره فالمسألة من مخرج هذا الفرض**.**
مثال ذلك**:**مات شخص عن* *بنت**،و**أخ شقيق**.
**فللبنت** :**النصف* *فرضًا ،و**للأخ الشقيق** :**الباقي** تعصيبًا* *
**فالمسألة من اثنين لوجود* *النصف** فقط**.**
**=أما إذا اختلط أحد الفروض بآخر**.**فإما أن تكون الفروض المختلفة من* *نوع واحد**،أو من* *نوعين**.**فإن كانت* *من نوع واحد** فمخرج الكسور هو مخرج الكسر الأقل**.**
**مثال ذلك**:**مات شخص عن**:* *أم* *,و**إخوة لأم**.
**الأم** :* *السدس* *فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة* */* *الإخوة لأم** :**الثلث* *فرضًا لتعددهم** فمخرج الكسور الذي هو أصل المسألة هو* *مخرج الكسر الأقل** أي* *ستة**.**
**وأما إذا كانت الفروض من نوعين مختلفين**،**فإن اختلط النصف من النوع الأول بكل الثاني,أو ببعضه فأصل المسألة* *ستة**.**
مثال ذلك:تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا**, و**أختين شقيقتين**, و** أمًّا**, و** أختين لأم**.
**الزوج** :**النصف* *فرضًا**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة* *
**الأختان الشقيقتان* *:* *الثلثان* *فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**
**الأم* *:* *السدس** فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة* *
**الأختان لأم* *:* *الثلث* *فرضًا لتعددهما**
**فنلاحظ أن مخارج الفروض - المقامات** -* 
*اثنان / ثلاثة / ستة / ثلاثة = أصل المسألة* *=**ستة**
**=**وإذا اختلط* *الربع** بكل النوع الثاني,أو ببعضه فأصل المسألة من* *اثني عشر**.*
*ص : 66**مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجةً**,و** أمًّا**,و** أختينِ شقيقتين**ِ,و** أختينِ لأم** .
الزوجة** :* *الربع* *فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**
**الأم**:* *السدس* *فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة**
**الأختان الشقيقتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**
**الأختان لأم**"* *الثلث* *فرضًا لتعددهما يقسم بينهما بالسوية**
**المقامات :* *أربعة**/* *ستة** /* *ثلاثة** /* *ثلاثة* 
*أصل المسألة** :* *هو الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة على هذه المقامات ،* *اثنا عشر .**
**= وإذا اختلط الثمن ببعض النوع الثاني فأصل المسألة من أربعة وعشرين**.
**مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجةً**، و** بنتينِ**، و** أما**، و** أختًا شقيقةً**.
**الزوجة** :**الثمن**/**البنتان** :**الثلثان**/**الأم**:* *السدس**/**الأخت الشقيقة** :**الباقي تعصيبًا**،عصبة مع الغير* * .
**المقامات : ثمانية / ثلاثة / ستة / الباقي للعصبة 
**أصل المسألة** :* *هو الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة على هذه المقامات ،أربعة وعشرون* *.*
*الفروض بعد توحيد المقامات:*
*الزوجة** :**ثلاثة* */**أربعة وعشرين**-**البنتان** :**ستة عشر** /**أربعة وعشرين**-**الأم**:* *أربعة /* *أربعة وعشرين**-**الأخت الشقيقة** :**الباقي : واحد* */**أربعة وعشرين* * .*
*أسهم كل وارث هي البسوط الناتجة عن توحيد المقامات:*
*الزوجة** :**ثلاثة* */**البنتان** :**ستة عشر**/**الأم**:* *أربعة* */**الأخت الشقيقة** :**الباقي : واحد**.**
**وإذا نظرت إلى الفروض المقدرة منفردة ومجتمعة تبين لك أن أصول المسائل تنحصر في سبعة وهى**:**24**,**12**,**8**,**6**,**4**,**3**,**2**
**والخلاصة* *أن أصل المسألة هو المضاعف البسيط للمقامات**.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس والعشرون* *
**الكتاب 68 إلى 7* *العول**تعريف العول لغة**:
**الميل إلى الجور**.
**واصطلاحًا**:**هو زيادة في أسهم عدد أصحاب الفروض والنقص فى مقادير أنصبائهم**.**علمت أن أصول المسائل تنحصر في سبعة,ومن حيث العول تنقسم إلى قسمين- أربعة منها لا تعول* *وهى:* *:8,4,3,2**وثلاثة منها قد تعول وهى**:**24,12,6**فالستة قد تعول إلى سبعة**.**مثال ذلك**:**تركت:زوجًا، وأختين شقيقتين**:**1/2** ،* *2/3**، أصلها* *6* * - * *3* *،* *4**، عالت إلى * *7* *أصل المسألة من ستة وتعول إلى سبعة**.**وقد تعول الستة إلى ثمانية أيضًا**.*
*مثال ذلك**:**تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا,وأختين شقيقتين,وأخا لأم**2/1**،* *3/2**،* *6/1 -* *أصلها* *6* *3* *،* *4* *،* *1**، عالت  إلى  8**أصل المسألة من ستة وتعول إلى 8**.**وقد تعول الستة إلى تسعة**.**مثال ذلك**:**تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا, وأختين شقيقتين، أختين لأم**1/2** ،* *2/3* *،* *1/3**، أصلها* *6**3** ،* *4** ،* *2 -* *عالت* *9**أصل المسألة من 6 وتعول إلى 9**
**وقد تعول الستة إلى عشرة**.* *مثال ذلك**:
**تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا، وأختين شقيقتين، وأختين لأم، وأما**1/2** ،* *2/3** ،* *1/3**،* *1/6**، أصل6**3**،* *4**،* *2**،* *1 -* *عالت* *10* *أصل المسألة من6وتعول إلى**10*
*وأما الاثنا عشر ؛فقد تعول إلى ثلاثة عشر**.**مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة،وأختين شقيقتين،وأختًا لأم**1/4** ،* *2/3**،* *1/6 -* *أصل12**3* *،* *8**،* *2 -* *عالت* *13**أصل المسألة من12 وتعول إلى13**.**
**وقد تعول الاثنا عشر إلى خمسة عشر**.**مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة، وأختين شقيقتين،و أختين لأم**1/4* *،* *2/3** ،* *1/3**، أصل* *12* *3** ،* *8* *،* *4 -* * عالت إلى  15* *أصل المسألة من 12 وتعول إلى 15**.**
**وقد تعول الاثنا عشر إلى سبعة عشر**.**مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة، أختين شقيقتين،وأختين لأم،وأما**.**1/4** ،* *2/3** ،* *1/3* *،* *1/6**، أصلها12* *3** ،* *8**،* *4** ،* *2 -* *عالت* *17* *أصل المسألة من12 وتعول إلى 17**.*
*والأربعة والعشرون تعول إلى سبعة وعشرين كما فى المسألة المنبرية وهى**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة، و بنتين، وأبًا، و أما**1/8** ،* *2/3**،* *1/6** ،* *1/6 -* *الأصل* *24* *3** ،* *16**،* *4** ،* *4 -* *وبالعول27**أصل المسألة من 24وتعول إلى 27**.**
**وسميت هذه المسألة منبرية لأن عليًّا رضي الله عنه سُئل فيها وهو على منبر الكوفة فأجاب عنها**.*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**
**الشرح**سبق شرح العول* *- هنا -
**فريضة عائلة** :*
*** *وهي التي يزيد فيها مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح ،ويظهر هذا في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض أكثر من أصل المسألة** .
**مثال** :**تُوفيت امرأة عن** :* *زوج** ، و**أم** ، و**أخت شقيقة**.
**الحل**:
**الزوج* *:* *النصف** فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة**
**الأم**:* *الثلث** فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة**
**الأخت الشقيقة**:* *النصف** فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها**.
**أصل المسألة** :* *ستة** أسهم**
**الزوج* *:* *النصف**:* *ثلاثة** أسهم**
**الأم**:* *الثلث**:**سهمان**
**الأخت الشقيقة**:* *النصف**:* *ثلاثة** أسهم**
**مجموع الأسهم** :* *ثمانية** أسهم أي أزيد من أصل المسألة الذي هو** ستة** أسهم ،هذه تسمى :فريضة عائلة ،عالت على أصل المسألة . ويُعالج هذا الأمر بأن نعتمد* *ثمانية* *كأصل جديد للمسألة ونوزع التركة عليه وبذلك نكون أدخلنا النقص على جميع الورثة بحسب نسبهم فلا ظلم لأحد**.
**-**ونعرض مسائل الكتاب وحلها بالتفصيل المناسب للغرض المطلوب**:**
-**توفيت وتركت**:**زوجًا، وأختين شقيقتين**.
**الزوج** :**النصف** فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة* *
**الأختان الشقيقتان**:**الثلثان* *فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما** .
**فروض المسألة :* *النصف** ،و** الثلثان** . نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ، المقامات :* *اثنان** ،و**ثلاثة* *. الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهما دون باقي :* *ستة** .**
**نقسم كل مقام على* *ستة** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ، كالآتي**:
**النصف**:* *ستة* *على* *اثنين** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي و**احد** في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *النصف** أصبح مقامه* *ستة** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة** .
**الثلثان**:* *ستة** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *اثنين**،نضرب* *الاثنين* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *أربعة ،**الثلثان**أصبح مقامه** :**ستة**، وبسطه* *أربعة**.
**نجمع البسوط الجديدة ونقارنها بأصل المسألة* *ستة** : 
**ثلاثة وأربعة ينتج بعد جمعهما سبعة .نلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم التي هي البسوط الجديدة* *-* *سبعة**-* *زادت عن أصل المسألة** ستة**.
**وبذا نلاحظ أن المسألة بها عول* 
*=* *وقد تعول** الستة* *إلى** ثمانية أيضًا**.*

*مثال ذلك**:**تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا**,**و**أختين شقيقتين**,**و**أخًا لأم**
**الزوج**:* *النصف* *فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة* *
**الأختان الشقيقتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.
**الأخ لأم**:* *السدس** فرضًا لانفراده** .
**فروض المسألة** :* *النصف** ،و**الثلثان** ،و**السدس**.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *اثنان** ،و**ثلاثة**،و**ستة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :* *ستة** نقسم كل مقام على* *ستة** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، كالآتي**:
*****النصف**:* *ستة* *على* *اثنين* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *النصف** أصبح مقامه* *ستة** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة**
*****الثلثان**:* *ستة** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *اثنين**،نضرب* *الاثنين* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *أربعة ،**الثلثان**أصبح مقامه** :**ستة**، وبسطه* *أربعة**.
***السدس**:**ستة* *على* *ستة** ينتج* *واحد ،** نضرب الواحد في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي* *واحد** في* *واحد** ينتج* *واحد،**السدس* *مقامه* *ستة**وبسطه* *واحد* *دون أي تغيير** .
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها ،أي**: 
**ثلاثة** ،* *أربعة* *، واحد* *مجموعهم* *ثمانية،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** ستة،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح** .
**فنعتمد* *الثمانية* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .
**=* *وقد تعول الستة إلى* *تسعة**.**مثال ذلك**:**تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا**، و**أختين شقيقتين**، و**أختين لأم**
**الزوج**:* *النصف* *فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة* *
**الأختان الشقيقتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.
**الأختان لأم* *:* *الثلث** فرضًا لتعددهما* *فروض المسألة** :* *النصف** ،و**الثلثان** ،و**الثلث**.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *اثنان** ،و**ثلاثة**،و**ثلاثة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :* *ستة**.**نقسم كل مقام على* *ستة** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، كالآتي**:
*****النصف**:* *ستة* *على* *اثنين* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *النصف** أصبح مقامه* *ستة** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة**
*****الثلثان**:* *ستة** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *اثنين**،نضرب* *الاثنين* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *أربعة ،**الثلثان** أصبح مقامه** :**ستة**، وبسطه* *أربعة**.
*****الثلث** :**ستة** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *اثنين**،نضرب* *الاثنين* *في بسط* *الثلث** أي في* *واحد* *ينتج* *اثنين**.**،**الثلث* *أصبح مقامه** :**ستة**، وبسطه* *اثنين**.**
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها ،أي**:* *
**ثلاثة** ،* *أربعة* *، اثنان* *مجموعهم* *تسعة،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** ستة،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح** .** 
**فنعتمد* *التسعة* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .
**وقد تعول الستة إلى عشرة**.* *مثال ذلك**:
**تركت المرأة**:**زوجًا**، و**أختين شقيقتين**، و**أختين لأم**، و**أمًّا**.*****الزوج* *:* *النصف** فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة*****الأختان الشقيقتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.*****الأختان لأم* *:* *الثلث** فرضًا لتعددهما* *
*****الأم* *:**السدس** فرضًا لتعدد الأخوات**
**فروض المسألة** :* *النصف** ،و**الثلثان** ،و**الثلث** ،و**السدس* *.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *اثنان** ،و**ثلاثة**،و**ثلاثة**، و**ستة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :* *ستة**.**
**نقسم كل مقام على* *ستة** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، وذلك كالآتي**:
*****النصف**:* *ستة* *على* *اثنين* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *النصف** أصبح مقامه* *ستة** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة** .
*****الثلثان**:* *ستة** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *اثنين**،نضرب* *الاثنين* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *أربعة ،**الثلثان**أصبح مقامه** :**ستة**، وبسطه* *أربعة**.
*****الثلث** :**ستة** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *اثنين**،نضرب* *الاثنين* *في بسط* *الثلث** أي في* *واحد* *ينتج* *اثنين**.**
**،**الثلث* *أصبح مقامه** :**ستة**، وبسطه* *اثنين**.
*****السدس**:* *:**ستة* *على* *ستة** ينتج* *واحد ،** نضرب الواحد في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي* *واحد** في* *واحد** ينتج* *واحد،**السدس* *مقامه* *ستة** وبسطه** واحد* *دون أي تغيير** .
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها ،أي**: 
**ثلاثة** ،* *أربعة* *،اثنان، واحد* *مجموعهم* *عشرة،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** ستة،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح* *
**فنعتمد* *العشرة* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .*
*=* *وأما الاثنا عشر ؛فقد تعول إلى ثلاثة عشر**.**مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة،وأختين شقيقتين،وأختًا لأم**
***الزوجة**:* *الربع* *فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* ****الأختان الشقيقتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.**الأخت لأم**:* *السدس** فرضًا لانفرادها** .**فروض المسألة** :* *الربع** ،و**الثلثان** ،و**السدس**.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *أربعة** ،و**ثلاثة**،و**ستة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :* *اثنا عشر**.**نقسم كل مقام على* *اثني عشر** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، كالآتي**:*****الربع**:* *اثنا عشر* *على* *أربعة* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *الربع** أصبح مقامه* *اثني عشر** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة** .
*****الثلثان**:* *اثنا عشر** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *أربعة،**نضرب* *الأربعة* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *ثمانية ،**الثلثان** أصبح مقامه** :**اثنا عشر**، وبسطه* *ثمانية**.
***السدس**:**اثنا عشر* *على* *ستة** ينتج* *اثنين ،** نضرب* *الاثنين** في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي* *اثنين** في* *واحد** ينتج* *اثنين،**السدس* *مقامه* *اثني عشرة* *وبسطه* *اثنين* *دون أي تغيير** .
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها ،أي**:* 
*ثلاثة**،* *ثمانية**،* *اثنان** مجموعهم* *ثلاثة عشرة،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** اثنا عشر ،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح** .
**فنعتمد* *الثلاثة عشرة* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .
**
**=* *وقد تعول الاثنا عشر إلى خمسة عشر**.**
مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة**، و**أختين شقيقتين**،و* *أختين لأم**
*****الزوجة**:* *الربع* *فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* ****الأختان الشقيقتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.
*****الأختان لأم* *:* *الثلث** فرضًا لتعددهما**
**فروض المسألة** :* *الربع** ،و**الثلثان** ،و**الثلث**.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *أربعة** ،و**ثلاثة**،و**ثلاثة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :* *اثنا عشر**.
**نقسم كل مقام على* *اثني عشر** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، كالآتي**:
*****الربع**:* *اثنا عشر* *على* *أربعة* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *الربع** أصبح مقامه* *اثني عشر** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة** .
*****الثلثان**:* *اثنا عشر** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *أربعة،**نضرب* *الأربعة* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *ثمانية ،**الثلثان** أصبح مقامه** :**اثنا عشر**، وبسطه* *ثمانية**.
**** *الثلث**:**اثنا عشر** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *أربعة،**نضرب* *الأربعة* *في بسط* *الثلث** أي في* *واحد** ينتج* *أربعة* *،**الثلث* *أصبح مقامه** :**اثنا عشر**، وبسطه* *أربعة**.
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي* *بسوط الكسور* *بعد توحيدها ،أي**:* *ثلاثة**،* *ثمانية**،* *أربعة* *مجموعهم* *خمسة عشر،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** اثنا عشر ،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح* *
**فنعتمد* *الخمسة عشر* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .
**
**=**وقد تعول الاثنا عشر إلى* *سبعة عشر**.**مثال ذلك**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة**، و**أختين شقيقتين**، و**أختين لأم، وأما**.
*****الزوجة**:* *الربع* *فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* ****الأختان الشقيقتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.**
***الأختان لأم* *:* *الثلث** فرضًا لتعددهما**.
*****الأم**:**السدس* *فرضًا لتعدد الأخوات* *فروض المسألة** :* *الربع** ،و**الثلثان** ،و**الثلث**،و**السدس**.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *أربعة** ،و**ثلاثة** ،و**ثلاثة**،و**ستة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :* *اثنا عشر**.
**نقسم كل مقام على ستة والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، كالآتي**:
*****الربع**:* *اثنا عشر* *على* *أربعة* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *الربع** أصبح مقامه* *اثني عشر** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة** .
*****الثلثان**:* *اثنا عشر** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *أربعة،**نضرب* *الأربعة* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *ثمانية ،**الثلثان** أصبح مقامه** :**اثنا عشر**، وبسطه* *ثمانية**.**الثلث**:**اثنا عشر** التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *أربعة،**نضرب* *الأربعة* *في بسط* *الثلث** أي في واحد ينتج* *أربعة،**الثلث** أصبح مقامه** :**اثنا عشر**، وبسطه* *أربعة**.**
*****السدس**:**اثنا عشر* *على* *ستة** ينتج* *اثنين ،** نضرب* *الاثنين** في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي* *اثنين** في* *واحد** ينتج* *اثنين،**السدس* *مقامه* *اثني عشرة* *وبسطه* *اثنين** دون أي تغيير** .
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها ،أي**:* *ثلاثة**،* *ثمانية**،**أربعة* *،* *اثنان** مجموعهم* *سبعة عشر،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** اثنا عشر ،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح* *
**فنعتمد* *السبعة عشر* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .
**
**=**والأربعة والعشرون تعول إلى سبعة وعشرين كما فى المسألة المنبرية وهى**:**ترك الميت**:**زوجة**، و** بنتين، وأبًا، و أما**
***الزوجة** :**الثمن**فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *
** *البنتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.
***الأم**:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *
*****الأب**:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ،و**الباقي تعصيبًا** عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض**. 
**فروض المسألة** :**الثمن**،و**الثلثان** ،و**السدس**،و**السدس**.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *ثمانية** ،و**ثلاثة** ،و**ستة**،و**ستة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :**أربعة وعشرون* *.
**نقسم كل مقام على* *أربعة وعشرين** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، كالآتي**:
*****الثمن**:* *أربعة وعشرون** على* *ثمانية* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *الثمن** أصبح مقامه* *أربعة وعشرين** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة** .
*****الثلثان**:* *أربعة وعشرون* *التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثمانية ،**نضرب* *الثمانية* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *ستة عشر ،**الثلثان* *أصبح مقامه** :**أربعة وعشرين**، وبسطه* *ستة عشر**.*****السدس**:**أربعة وعشرون**على* *ستة** ينتج* *أربعة ،** نضرب* *الأربعة** في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي أربعة في* *واحد** ينتج* *أربعة ،**السدس* *مقامه* *أربعة وعشرين* *وبسطه** أربعة* *دون أي تغيير* *
*****السدس** الآخر**:**أربعة وعشرون* *على* *ستة** ينتج* *أربعة ،** نضرب* *الأربعة** في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي أربعة في* *واحد** ينتج* *أربعة ،**السدس* *مقامه* *أربعة وعشرين* *وبسطه** أربعة* *دون أي تغيير** . 
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها ،أي**:* *ثلاثة**،* *ستة عشر**،**أربعة* *،* *أربعة** مجموعهم* *سبعة وعشرين،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** أربعة وعشرون ،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح* *
**فنعتمد* *السبعة والعشرين* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .
**
**وسميت هذه المسألة منبرية لأن عليًّا رضي الله عنه سُئل فيها وهو على منبر الكوفة فأجاب عنها**.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع والعشرون* 
*الكتاب صفحة 71.70*
*الفرق بين تماثل العددين وتداخلهما وتوافقهما وتباينهما:
** 1-تماثل العددين:كون أحدهما مساويا للآخر في الكمية,كالثلاثة مع الثلاثة.*
2*-تداخل العددين:معناه أن يقسم الأكثر على الأقل قسمة صحيحة بلا كسر كثلاثة مع تسعة.**
3-توافق العددين:ألا ينقسم أحدهما على الآخر,ولكن يقسمهما عدد ثالث غير الواحد,فإن قسمهما الثلاثة فالتوافق بينهما بالثلث,وهكذا إلى العشرة مثل 6,4،  العامل المشترك بينهما2 ،ومثل 6و9  بينهما توافق3.
**4-تباين العددين:معناه ألا ينقسم أحدهما على الآخر ولا يقسمهما عدد ثالث غير الواحد كاثنتين مع ثلاثة.*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

 * الشرح*
 *قال علماء  الفرائض الصلة بين الأعداد منحصرة في النسب الأربع عند أولي الرشاد:  تماثل، تداخل، توافق، تباين،  لا يمكن أن تخرج الصلة بين الأعداد عن هذه  الأمور الأربعة، بهذه الأمور  الأربعة نعرف التأصيل ونعرف التصحيح، وبدونها  لا يمكن أن تؤصل ولا تصحح. * 
*فكل عددين  إما  أن يتساويا، وإما أن يتفاضلا، فإذا تساويا فهما متماثلان، وإذا تفاضلا   فإما أن يفني أصغرهما أكبرهما فهما متداخلان، أو لا يفني الأصغر الأكبر، بل   يفنيهما عدد ثالث غير الواحد فهما متوافقان، وإما أن لا يفنيهما إلا   الواحد فهما متباينان.* 
*=النسبة الأولى :التماثل:* *ويراد  به عند علماء الحساب: تساوي الأعداد في الكمية، ويقال للعددين المتماثلين:   متساويان، مثل: اثنان واثنان، وثلاثة وثلاثة، وأربعة وأربعة، وستة وستة   وما شاكلها هذه نقول عنها تماثل، ويقال له: تساوي، فعددان متساويان يعني   متماثلان في الكمية.*
*مثال:  ماتت عن : زوج ،وأخت شقيقة.
 للزوج: النصف، وللأخت: النصف، فمخرجهما من اثنين  لكل واحد، فالنسبة بينهما تماثل، فنأخذ أحدهما ونجعله أصل المسألة. 
*
*=النسبة الثانية: التداخل :
**التداخل  وهو من الدخول ضد الخروج، ومعنى التداخل عند الفرضيين: أن ينقسم أكبر  العددين على أصغرهما قسمة صحيحة بلا كسر، أو أن يفني أصغر العددين أكبرهما  بطرحه منه مرتين فأكثر،  مثل أربعة وثمانية، الأربعة داخلة في الثمانية،  لأنك لو طرحت أربعة من  ثمانية يبقى: أربعة، وأربعة ناقص أربعة: صفر، وأكبر  العددين يقبل القسمة  على أصغرهما، فثمانية تقسم على أربعة  ينتج اثنان، ويقال لهما:  متناسبان.*
*مثال:  مات عن :بنت، وأم ،وعم.
البنت :النصف فرضًا لعدم المعصب والمشارك.
 الأم : السدس  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
العم: عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض .
مقامات الفروض في المثال: اثنان وستة ،ما النسبة بينهما؟ هما  غير متساويين في الكمية إذن فهما غير متماثلان، بينهما تداخل؛ لأن الأكبر ينقسم على الأصغر،  والأصغر يفني الأكبر بطرحه منه مرتين فأكثر، فستة ناقص اثنين: أربعة، أربعة  ناقص اثنين: اثنين، اثنين ناقص اثنين: صفر. ستة تقسيم اثنين: ثلاثة، فماذا  نفعل؟ نأخذ الأكبر ستة ونجعله أصل المسألة، النصف ثلاثة للبنت، والسدس  واحد للأم، بقي معنا اثنان للعم -العاصب-.*
*إذًا: في حالة  التداخل نكتفي بالأكبر، في حالة التماثل نأخذ واحدًا منهما، أو منها، فقد  يكون معنا أكثر من عددين متماثلين، كما في مسألة ثلاثة أجداد، نأخذ سدسًا  واحدًا والباقي نلغيه.
**=النسبة الثالثة: التوافق:*
*التوافق  من الاتفاق ضد الاختلاف والافتراق، ويراد به عند علماء الحساب: أن ينقسم  العددان على عدد آخر مشترك بينهما غير الواحد؛  لأن كل الأعداد تقبل القسمة  على واحد، عندما أقول: ثلاثة وأربعة، ثلاثة  تقبل على واحد والأربعة تقبل  على واحد لكن ليس بينهما توافق وليس بينهما  تداخل وليس بينهما تماثل، ما  بينهما إلا تباين، إنما هنا عندنا ثمانية وستة يقبلان القسمة على عدد غير  الواحد وهو اثنان، فنأخذ وفق أحدهما -هذا التوافق- فنضربه في كامل الآخر  فيخرج معنا الأصل أو التصحيح ، هذه  يقال لها توافق، ويقال لهما: مشتركان. 
**مثل :الستة والثمانية متوافقان، فهما يتفقان في النصف، هذا النصف وهو  اثنان، أجزاؤه موجودة في العددين، وعليه الستة تنقسم على اثنين، والثمانية  تنقسم على اثنين، فاقسم أحدهما على هذا واضربه في كامل العدد الثاني،  ثمانية اقسمها على اثنين أربعة، في ستة تساوي أربعة وعشرون، ستة اقسمها على  اثنين: ثلاثة، في ثمانية تساوي  أربع وعشرون.*
*= النسبة الرابعة: التباين:
* * النسبة الرابعة وهي آخر النسب: التباين وهو التباعد، وهما  عددان متفاضلان عند علماء الحساب ليس بينهما اشتراك، قال علماء الحساب  قاعدة لا تتخلف عند أولي الألباب: كل عددين متتاليين متباينان، واحد واثنين متباينان، اثنين وثلاثة متباينان، ثلاثة وأربعة متباينان،  وهكذا، وقد يوجد  التباين بين غير الأعداد المتتالية أيضًا، لكن هذه  قاعدة، يعني لو عندنا  لو في المسألة ثلاثة وأربعة هما متتاليين إذًا  متباينان، ولا يأتي معنا في  مسائل الفرائض ثلث وثمن؛ لأنه لا يجتمع الثلث  والثمن بحال، يجتمع السدس  والثمن فيصبح بعد ذلك توافق لتكون أصل المسألة  أربعًا وعشرين، لكن ثلث وثمن  لا يجتمعان معنا في الفرائض أبدًا؛ لأن الثلث  يأخذه صنفان من الورثة: الأم  والإخوة لأم، والثمن لا يمكن أن تأخذه  الزوجة والزوجات إلا إذا وجد فرع  وارث، وعليه إذا أخذت الزوجة والزوجات  الثمن لم تأخذ الأم السدس، والإخوة  لأم سيحجبون لأنه سيوجد فرع وارث؛  ولذلك لا يجتمع عندنا في الفرائض ثلث  وثمن أبدًا في مسألة من المسائل، أما  السدس فيمكن بأن يكون للأم سدس لوجود  الفرع الوارث وللزوجات ثمن، لكن ثلث  وربع ممكن بسهولة، وهما متباينان،  ومثاله:توفي عن : زوجة،وأم،وأخ شقيق.*
*زوجة  لها الربع، وأم لها الثلث، والأخ الشقيق عصبة، بين الثلاثة والأربعة تباين  لا يتفقان في شيء بينهما ولا يقبلان القسمة إلا على واحد فقط، فنضرب كامل  أحدهما في كامل الآخر؛ أي : ثلاثة في أربعة ، يكون الناتج اثني عشر، هذا أصل المسألة، ربعها:  ثلاثة، وثلثها: أربعة مجموعهما سبعة، بقي معنا ؛ اثني عشرة ناقص سبعة يبقى: خمسة للأخ الشقيق.*
*إذًا: التباين: عددان متفاضلان ليس بينهما اشتراك، وكل عددين متتاليين فهما متباينان ومتخالفان.
*
*آخر  الأمور: إذا تباين العددان واختلفا، نضرب كامل أحدهما في كامل العدد  الآخر،كما لو مات وترك :زوجة، وبنتين ،وعم.
الزوجة لها الثمن، والبنتان الثلثان،  بين الثلاثة والثمانية تباين والباقي للعم. وكنت أشرت سابقًا أنه لا يجتمع ثلث وثمن، أما الثلثان والثمن فيجتمعان، ولا يجتمع أيضًا ربع وثمن .*
*إذًا: بين الثلاثة والثمانية: تباين، ما يتفقان إلا* *في الواحد،  ولا يقبلان القسمة إلا على واحد، فنضرب ثلاثة في ثمانية: أربع وعشرون،  بينما الستة مع الثمانية بينهما توافق، فضربنا وفق أحدهما في كامل الآخر  فخرج أربع وعشرون.
مقتبس من: هنا - وهنا - فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان.بتصرف .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن والعشرون 
الكتاب
 صفحة 72.
**التصحيح

~~~~~*~~~~~**قد  ترى فى المسألة بعد استخراج الأصل وتوزيع السهام أن بعض السهام لايقبل  القسمة على مستحقيه,فحينئذ يحول أصل المسألة أوعولها إذا كانت عائلة إلى  أقل عدد يمكن أن تأخذ منه السهام صحيحة قابلة للقسمة على أصحابها فهذا  التحويل يسمى بالتصحيح,والعدد الذى تحصل به على التصحيح يسمى تصحيحًا  أيضًا.

**طريقة التصحيح**إذا لم تنقسم سهام فريق من الورثة على عدد رؤوسهم.
فإذا  كان بين عدد رؤوس هذا الفريق وبين سهامه مباينة فاضرب عدد الرؤوس فى أصل  المسألة إن لم تكن عائلة وفى عولها إن كانت عائلة فما خرج تصح منه المسألة.

**ص:73-**مثال(1):ترك شخص زوجة,وأخوين شقيقين:

                        4/1  ،      الباقى=  4/3.
فالمسألة أصلها من أربعة,الزوجة لها سهم والثلاثة للأخوين وهى لا تقبل القسمة عليهما.
وبين  عدد رؤوس الأخوين والثلاثة مباينة فتضرب عدد الرؤوس وهو اثنان فى أصل  المسألة ينتج ثمانية,ومنها تصح المسألة,فيكون للزوجة اثنان ولكل من الاخوين  ثلاثة أسهم.

مثال(2):تركت زوجًا,وخمس أخوات شقيقات.
              1/2                 2/3
فالمسألة  من ستة وتعول إلى سبعة,الزوج له ثلاثة, والأخوات لهن أربعة وهى لا تنقسم  عليهن فنضرب عدد رؤوسهن وهو خمس في عول المسألة وهو سبع,ينتج خمسة  وثلاثون,ومنه تصح المسألة,فيكون نصيب الزوج خمسة عشر والأخوات عشرين,وذلك  بضرب نصيب كل فى خمس,وهو العدد الذي ضرب فيه عول المسألة فتكون النسبة محفوظة
وإن كان بين عدد الرؤوس وبين السهام موافقة,أو تداخل.
فوافق  عدد الرؤوس,أي خارج قسمة عدد الرؤوس على القاسم المشترك الأعظم بين عدد  الرؤوس وبين عدد السهام يضرب فى أصل المسألة إن لم تكن عائلة,أو عولها إن  كانت عائلة ومنه تصح المسألة.
مثال(1):ترك شخص زوجة,وستة أخوة أشقاء(1):
                   2/1 ، الباقى=2/1    . الأصل  : 4
                    1   ،             3          . التصحيح : 8 
فالمسألة  من أربعة:للزوجة سهم, وثلاثة للإخوة,وبين السهام وعدد الرؤوس توافق  بالثلث:فنضرب ثلث عدد الرؤوس وهو اثنان فى أصل المسألة ينتج ثمانية ومنه  تصح المسألة,فيكون للمرأة سهمان,ولكل أخ سهم.
ـــــــــ
(1)مثال للتوافق بدون عول فى أصل المسألة.

مثال(2):تركت المرأة:زوجًا, وأبوين, وست بنات(1).
 4/1   ،  6/1  ، 6/1   / 3/2 
الأصل : 12     - العول : 15
فالمسألة من اثني عشر،وتعول إلى خمسة عشر،ولتصحيحها تسلك مااتبع فى المسألة السابقة.
وتغنى أمثلة التوافق عن أمثلة التداخل لاتحاد الطريقة فى التصحيح كما ذكرنا.
______________________

(1)مثال للتوافق مع العول.

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**
 الشرح

**تصحيح المسائل إنما يكون إذا كان سهم  الورثة لا ينقسم على عدد الرءوس. 
فمثلاً: خمس بنات يكون سهمهن ستة، فلا  تنقسم الستة على خمسة،  وذلك أن كل واحدة تأخذ واحدًا، والباقي كيف نصنع  به؟فالستة لا بد أن  تنقسم على الخمسة، وسيحدث الكسر، فإذا كانت لا تنقسم فلا بد من تصحيح  المسألة حتى نوزع الإرث بلا  كسور، فهذه العملية هي عملية تصحيح المسألة،وتكون بين عدد رءوس الورثة  وسهامهم؛ فننظر العلاقة بين عدد الرءوس وعدد السهام.والعلاقا   أربع، وهي:  توافق، تداخل، تماثل، تباين.لكن في تصحيح المسائل لا نستعمل إلا ثلاث حالات  هي: التوافق والتداخل والتباين.لأن التماثل لايحتاج تصحيح 

=الحالة الأولى: التباين،وفيه  لايقبل أحد العددين القسمة على الآخر؛مثل:الأرب  ة والسبعة ، والخمسة  والتسعة ،وأي عددين متتاليين. فإذا كان هناك تباين فإننا نأخذ عدد الرءوس  فتكون هي جزء السهم، فنضربها في أصل المسألة إن لم تكن عائلة وفى عولها ؛إن كانت عائلة، ثم في سهام كل صنف من  الورثة.
مثال من الكتاب:ترك شخص: زوجة،وأخوين شقيقين.
الحل:
الزوجة : الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
الأخوان الشقيقان: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس
 
أصل المسألة أربعة،الزوجة :سهم ،الأخوان : ثلاثة .ويلاحظ أن الثلاثة لاتقبل القسمة على عدد رؤوس العصبة اثنان 
وبين  عدد رؤوس الأخوين والثلاثة مباينة؛ فنضرب عدد الرؤوس وهو اثنان فى أصل  المسألة أربعة  ينتج ثمانية،ومنها تصح المسألة.فيكون للزوجة :اثنان .
الأخوان :الباقي  تعصيبًا؛ستة  ،تقسم بينهما بالسوية لكل واحد من الأخوين  ثلاثة أسهم.

المسألة العائلة: وهي التي يزيد فيها مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح ،ويظهر هذا في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض أكثر من أصل المسألة .
مثال من الكتاب للمسألة العائلة: توفيت وتركت زوجًا,وخمسَ أخواتٍ شقيقاتٍ.
الحل:
الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
الخمس أخوات الشقيقات:الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود عاصب لهن في درجتهن.
أصل المسألة : ستة . 
 الزوج : النصف : ثلاثة أسهم

الخمس أخوات الشقيقات:الثلثان: أربعة أسهم 

مجموع الأسهم : سبعة  أسهم أي أزيد من أصل المسألة الذي هو ستة أسهم ،هذه تسمى :فريضة عائلة ،عالت على أصل المسألة .  
يلاحظ أن الخمس أخوات:  لهن أربعة أسهم  وهى لا تنقسم  على عدد رؤوسهن دون كسر - أي أربعة لاتنقسم على خمسة دون كسر - فنضرب عدد رؤوسهن وهو خمس في عول المسألة وهو سبع = ينتج خمسة  وثلاثين. ومنه تصح المسألة .
ثم نضرب  عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم  أي خمسة؛ في سهام كل صنف من  الورثة ,فيكون نصيب الزوج  : عدد أسهمه التي هي :ثلاثة في  عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم أي خمسة  ينتج = خمسة عشر ، والأخوات: أربعة أسهم في  عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم أي خمسة = ينتج : عشرين.
وذلك  بضرب نصيب كل فى خمس,وهو العدد الذى ضرب فيه عول المسألة فتكون النسبة محفوظة.

=الحالة الثانية:التداخل، وهو أن يكون أحد العددين داخلاً تحت الآخر، أي: جزء منه، مثل الثلاثة والستة؛ فإن الثلاثة تدخل تحت الستة.وكذلك الأربعة والثمانية.فإذا  كان عدد السهام داخلاً تحت عدد الرءوس فإننا نقسم عدد الرءوس على عدد  السهام، والناتج هو جزء السهم، فنضرب جزء السهم في رأس المسألة لتنتج مسألة  التصحيح، ثم نضرب جزء السهم في سهام كل صنف من الورثة.
مثاله من الكتاب:توفي وترك : زوجة،وستة إخوة أشقاء
الزوجة : الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
الستة إخوة الأشقاء: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس يقسم بينهم بالسوية .
أصل المسألة أربعة : الزوجة : واحد سهم، العصبة ثلاثة أسهم .
عدد رؤوس العصبة ستة، وأسهم العصبة -الستة إخوة الأشقاء- ثلاثة ،يلاحظ أن  عدد السهام وهو ثلاثة  داخلاً تحت عدد الرءوس  ستة؛لذا فإننا نقسم عدد الرءوس ستة على عدد السهام  ثلاثة، والناتج اثنين هو جزء السهم، فنضرب جزء السهم اثنين في رأس المسألة  أربعة لتنتج مسألة التصحيح ثمانية ، ثم نضرب جزء السهم اثنين في سهام كل صنف من الورثة.
الزوجة : واحد في  اثنين= ينتج اثنان سهم.
الستة إخوة الأشقاء أي العصبة : ثلاثة في  اثنين= ينتج ستة أسهم .
مثال آخر:
توفي وترك: أم ،وأخوين لأم ،وستة إخوة لأب:
الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة.
الأخوان لأم : الثلث لتعددهما يقسم بينهما بالسوية. 
الستة إخوة لأب:  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس .
أصل المسألة: ستة
الأم :سهم واحد، وللأخوين لأم :سهمان، وللستة إخوة لأب:  ثلاثة أسهم.
فنجد أن سهام الستة إخوة لأب :ثلاثة ، وأن عددَ رءوسِهم ستة، والثلاثة لا تقبل القسمة على الستة إلا بكسر، فننظر العلاقة بين عدد السهام وعدد الرءوس، فنجد أن عدد السهام :ثلاثة؛ يدخل تحت عدد الرءوس :ستة، فنقسم "ستة على ثلاثة يساوي اثنين" فالناتج هو جزء السهم.فنضرب جزء السهم "اثنين" في رأس المسألة الأصلية ستة لينتج لنا مسألة التصحيح، ثم نضرب جزء السهم "اثنين" في سهم كل صنف من الورثة كما يلي:
مسألة التصحيح: جزء السهم "اثنان" في رأس المسألة الأصلية "ستة " يساوي اثني عشر.

ثم نضرب جزء السهم "اثنين" في سهم كل صنف من الورثة 
فيكون للأم: اثنان في واحد يساوي اثنين.
ويكون للأخوين لأم: اثنان في اثنين يساوي أربعة.
ويكون للستة إخوة لأب : اثنان في ثلاثة يساوي ستة. لكل أخ سهم واحد.

=الحالة الثالثة: الموافقة:
 وهي أن يتفق العددان في أن لكل منهما نصفًا صحيحًا مثلاً أو ثلثًا صحيحًا أو غير ذلك، أي أنهما يقبلان القسمة على عددٍ واحدٍ، مثل الأربعة والستة، فإنهما يقبلان القسمة على اثنين، فناتج قسمة أحدهما على اثنين هو الوفق.
فعندما تحدث موافقة بين عدد السهام وعدد الرءوس ؛فإننا نأخذ وِفقَ عدد الرءوس ليكون جزء السهم.
مثال:فإذا كان عدد السهام: أربعة؛ وعدد الرءوس :ستة، فإننا نأخذ وفق عدد الرءوس ليكون جزء السهم، فنقسم "ستة على اثنين يساوي ثلاثة"، فجزء السهم "ثلاثة" نضربها في رأس المسألة الأصلية، ثم في سهام كل صنف من المسألة الأصلية.

*مثال : توفي وترك: زوجة، وأب، وبنت ابن ،وابن ابن.
الحل:
 الزوجة: الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى" فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ"النساء:12.
الأب: السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
ابن الابن وبنت الابن: الباقي تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
فيكون رأس المسألة أي أصل المسألة "أربعة وعشرين"، 

وذلك لأن بين الثمانية -مخرج الثمن- والستة -مخرج السدس- توافقًا بالأنصاف، فنضرب وفق أحدهما في كامل الآخر يساوي رأس المسألة.أي: نقسم ستة على اثنين يساوي ثلاثة.
فهذا وفق الستة، فنضربه أي ثلاثة في ثمانية يساوي أربعة وعشرين، وهو رأس المسألة.
أو نقسم ثمانية على اثنين يساوي أربعة. فهذا وفق الثمانية، فنضربه "أربعة"  في ستة يساوي أربعة وعشرين، وهو رأس المسألة -أصل المسألة-. ثم نقول: 
للزوجة :الثمن :ثلاثة أسهم.
وللأب :السدس :أربعة أسهم.
ولابن الابن وبنت الابن : باقي الأربعة وعشرين=سبعة عشر سهمًا.
 وعدد رؤس العصبة :  ثلاثة -لأن الذكر برأسين- والعدد "سبعة عشر"؛ لا يقبل القسمة على ثلاثة.
فننظر العلاقة بين سبعة عشر وثلاثة، وهي التباين.فنأخذ عدد الرءوس كاملة "ثلاثة" ونضربها في رأس المسألة الأصلية "أربعة وعشرين" يساوي "اثنين وسبعين" وهو رأس مسألة التصحيح .وعدد الرءوس " ثلاثة " ؛ستكون جزء السهم.ثم نضرب هذا العدد "" ثلاثة " الذي هو جزء السهم" في عدد سهام كل صنف.وذلك كما يلي:
ثلاثة في أربعة وعشرين يساوي اثنين وسبعين. وهي مسألة التصحيح.
 الأم: ثلاثة في ثلاثة يساوي تسعة.
 الأب: ثلاثة في أربعة يساوي اثني عشر.
 ابن الابن وبنت الابن: ثلاثة في سبعة عشر يساوي واحدًا وخمسين.
يلاحظ أن المسألة في بدايتها توافق وفي الجزء الثاني منها فيه تباين 

*مثال من الكتاب:توفيت تركت المرأة:زوجًا, وأبوين, وست بنات .
الحل:
الزوج: الربع فرضًا  لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
الست بنات : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود عاصب لهن في درجتهن.
الأم: السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
الأب :السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة ، والباقي تعصيبًا ؛عصبة بالنفس؛ لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفاة. فالأب أولى رجل ذكر في هذه المسألة. 
أصل المسألة اثني عشر .
أسهم كل وارث: 

الزوج: الربع  : ثلاثة أسهم 

الست بنات : الثلثان : ثمانية أسهم 
الأم: السدس : اثنين 
الأب: السدس :اثنين .أصحاب الفروض استغرقوا التركة ولم يبق شيءٌ للأب ليرثه تعصيبًا ،فيرث بالفرض فقط.
مجموع الأسهم : خمسة عشر .عالت المسألة من اثني عشر إلى خمسة عشر .
يلاحظ أن نصيب "الست بنات " ثمانية أسهم،وعدد رؤوس البنات : ستة ،ولايمكن قسمة الثمانية على الستة بدون كسر ،لذا نحتاج لتصحيح المسألة حتى تقسم الأسهم بينهن بالسوية بدون كسور .
نقارن بين عدد رؤوس البنات "ستة" وعدد سهام الست بنات " ثمانية" ،يلاحظ أن بينهما موافقة ، أي أنهما يقبلان القسمة على عددٍ واحدٍ،"ستة" و " ثمانية" ؛ يقبل كل منهما القسمة على "اثنين " 
فعندما تحدث موافقة بين عدد السهام " ثمانية"؛ وعدد الرؤوس "ستة" ؛فإننا نأخذ وِفقَ عدد الرؤوس  "اثنين " ؛ليكون جزء السهم.فإذا كان عدد السهام " ثمانية" وعدد الرءوس "ستة" فإننا نأخذ وفق عدد الرءوس ليكون جزء السهم، فنقسم "ستة على اثنين يساوي ثلاثة"، فجزء السهم "ثلاثة" نضربها في رأس المسألة الأصلية أو عولها "خمسة عشر"  تساوي : خمسة وأربعين ، 
ثم  هذا الوفق "ثلاثة" نضربها في سهام كل صنف من المسألة الأصلية.
الزوج: "ثلاثة" في ثلاثة أسهم = تسعة أسهم 

الست بنات : "ثلاثة" في ثمانية أسهم = أربعة وعشرين سهمًا
الأم: "ثلاثة" في اثنين = ستة أسهم 
الأب: "ثلاثة" في اثنين = ستة أسهم 
مجموع الأسهم بعد تصحيح المسألة : "خمسة وأربعين" *

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع والعشرون 
الكتاب
 صفحة 76.
 كيفية تقسيم التركة بين الورثة
** إذا أردت معرفة نصيب شخص من التركة فصحح المسألة أولاً, وبيِّن سهام كل وارث,واضرب سهام ذلك الشخص فى مجموع التركة،واقسم حاصل الضرب على العدد الذي صحت منه المسألة ينتج النصيب المطلوب.
** مثال ذلك:تركت المرأة:
  زوجًا، وأمًا، وأختين شقيقتين والتركة 40  فدانًا.

2/1 ،6/1، 3/2 ، أصل 6
  3  ،  1  /  4  .   العول  8
  فالمسألة من ستة وتعول إلى ثمانية ومنها تصح المسألة للزوج ثلاثة،وللأم واحد،وللأختين الشقيقتين أربعة.
  فيكون نصيب الزوج من التركة=8/3×40=15فدانًا
  ويكون نصيب الأم=8/1×40=5  أفدنة
  ويكون نصيب الأختين=8/4×40=20  فدانًا.
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
* الشرح
كيفية توزيع التركة بين الورثة
** لتوزيع التركة بين الورثة خطوات سبق ذكر بعضها ونجملها هنا كلها لتتم الفائدة 

أولاً : تحديد أصل المسألة  

وذلك بتوحيد مقامات نسب فروض الورثة؛وذلك  بالبحث عن أصغر عدد حسابي يقبل القسمة على مقامات كسور الفروض بدون باقي. وقد تحتاج المسألة تصحيح ،وذلك
إذا لم تنقسم سهام فريق من الورثة على عدد رؤوسهم.فتصحح كما سبق تفصيله في الدرس السابق .

ثانيًا : تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث
 البسوط الجديدة الناتجة من توحيد المقامات هي أسهم الورثة.
وبصيغة أخرى:
ـ عدد أسهم كل وارث  =  أصل المسألة   ÷ مقام فرض الوارث ،ثم نضرب الناتج في بسط فرض الوارث .
وقد تكون المسألة عادلة ؛أي مجموع أسهم الورثة يساوي أصل المسألة.
وقد تكون المسألة قاصرة ؛أي مجموع أسهم الورثة أقل من أصل المسألة.
وقد تكون المسألة عائلة ؛أي مجموع أسهم الورثة أكثر من أصل المسألة.
وفي كتاب الوجيز جعل الخطوة التالية نصيب كل وراث كالآتي: قيمة التركة × فرض كل وارث .

سنحل المسائل بطريقة الكتاب.

وسنذكر طريقة أخرى ليسلك الطالب ما يسهل عليه منهما وما يُطلب منه.لأن طريقة الكتاب تستدعي التعامل مع الكسور لأن الفروض عبارة عن كسور،لذا للتيسير سنفعل ذلك على مرحلتين :

 = تحديد قيمة السهم:
ـ قيمة السهم     =    قيمة التركة    ÷      أصل المسألة  .
= ثم: تحديد نصيب كل وارث في التركة:
ـ وذلك بأن نضرب  :  قيمة السهم  ×   عدد أسهم الوارث  .
*مثال تطبيقي من الكتاب: 
توفيت امرأة وتركت:زوجًا، وأمًا، وأختين شقيقتين، والتركة 40  فدانًا.
الحل:
الزوج : النصف فرضًا  لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
الأم:السدس فرضًا لتعدد الأخوات .
الأختان الشقيقتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما.
أصل المسألة: أقل رقم  يقبل القسمة على مقامات الفروض  الآتية : اثنان، ستة، ثلاثة  ، بدون كسور هو: ستة .فنجعل أصل المسألة ستة  أسهم .
عدد أسهم كل وارث:
الزوج : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم . الأم: السدس: واحد سهم ، الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان: أربعة أسهم.
مجموع الأسهم: ثلاثة+واحد + أربعة = ثمانية .
يلاحظ أن المسألة عالت لأن مجموع الأسهم أكثر من أصل المسألة،عالت من : ستة إلى ثمانية فتصح المسألة بهذا الأصل الجديد . 
نكمل على طريقة حل الكتاب للمسألة :
وذلك بأن جعل فرض كل وارث مقامه ثمانية وبسطه عدد أسهم الوارث ثم ضرب هذا الكسر في قيمة التركة فينتج نصيب الوارث.

فيكون نصيب الزوج =8/3×40=  15   فدانًا
ويكون نصيب الأم    =8/1×40=  5  أفدنة
ويكون نصيب الأختين=8/4×40=  20 فدانًا.
وبهذا انتهى حل المسألة بطريقة الكتاب.
وسنذكر طريقة أخرى ليسلك الطالب ما يسهل عليه منهما وما يُطلب منه.
=بما أن هذه الطريقة تستدعي التعامل مع كسور لأن الفروض عبارة عن كسور مما يصعب ذلك على البعض،لذا للتيسير سنفعل ذلك على مرحلتين :
تحديد قيمة السهم:
ـ قيمة السهم     =    قيمة التركة    ÷      أصل المسألة  .

قيمة السهم     = أربعون فدانًا على  ثمانية  = خمسة أفدنة  
 ثم: تحديد نصيب كل وارث في التركة:
ـ وذلك بأن نضرب  :  قيمة السهم  ×  عدد أسهم الوارث  .
نصيب الزوج:  خمسة × ثلاثة = خمسة عشر فدانًا
نصيب الأم: خمسة × واحد  = خمسة  أفدنة
نصيب الأختين:خمسة × أربعة  =عشرون فدانًا 
*************** 
**مثال آخر خارج الكتاب:
ـ تُوفيَ عن : بنت ، وبنت ابن ، وأخ لأب ، وأخت لأب . والتركة 3600 جنيه .  
الحل : 
ـ الحجب : 
* " بنت الابن " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف "  إلى " السدس " لوجود " البنت الصلبية " . 
- الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*البنت الصلبية :النصف      فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ".

*بنت الابن: السدس  فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر للحديث "للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" 
-الأخ لأب يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-الأخت لأب  ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات بالتفاضل أي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ" 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".
** خطوات التوزيع :

**    *أولاً : تحديد أصل المسألة:
** لاستخراج أصل المسألة؛ نوحد مقامات نسب فروض المسألة ؛ ونعتمد المقام الموحد الجديد أصل للمسألة .والبسوط الجديدة هي أسهم الورثة.
 الفروض   : نصف   ، سدس 
الفروض بعد توحيد المقامات  6/3   ،  6/1 
إذًا أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات  = ستة.
  * **ثانيًا : تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث كالآتي : 
كما سبق عاليه التنويه على أن البسوط الجديدة الناتجة من توحيد المقامات هي أسهم الورثة.
عدد أسهم البنت الصلبية: ثلاثة 
عدد أسهم بنت الابن  : واحد 
 عدد أسهم العصبة الأخ والأخت لأب : اثنان 
يلاحظ أن المسألة فيها انكسار حيث أن عدد رؤوس العصبة ثلاثة وأسهم العصبة اثنان،فلا تقبل الاثنان القسمة على الثلاثة بدون كسر، وأن بين العددين ثلاثة واثنين تباين ،لا يتفقان في شيء بينهما ولا يقبلان القسمة إلا على واحد فقط،؛ فنقوم بتصحيح المسألة كالآتي:
 فنضرب عدد الرؤوس وهو ثلاثة فى أصل  المسألة ستة  ينتج ثماني عشرة ،ومنها تصح المسألة ،ثم نضرب  عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم  أي ثلاثة ؛ في سهام كل صنف من  الورثة:

عدد أسهم البنت الصلبية: ثلاثة في ثلاثة = تسعة
عدد أسهم بنت الابن  : واحد في ثلاثة =  ثلاثة
عدد أسهم العصبة  : اثنان في ثلاثة = ستة
مجموع الأسهم بعد التصحيح = ثماني عشرة  الذي هو أصل المسألة الجديد .

طريقة الكتاب في الحل:
وذلك بأن جعل فرض كل وارث مقامهثماني عشرة وبسطه عدد أسهم الوارث ثم ضرب هذا الكسر في قيمة التركة فينتج نصيب الوارث.

-نصيب البنت         :تسعة/ثماني عشرة× 3600 ينتج  1800                  جنيه .
-نصيب بنت الابن :ثلاثة/ثماني عشرة × 3600 ينتج   600                  جنيه . 
-نصيب العَصَبَة :ستة/ثماني عشرة × 3600 ينتج 1200                 جنيه .

وبهذا انتهى حل المسألة بطريقة الكتاب.
وسنذكر طريقة أخرى ليسلك الطالب ما يسهل عليه منهما وما يُطلب منه.لأن طريقة الكتاب تستدعي التعامل مع الكسور لأن الفروض عبارة عن كسور،لذا للتيسير سنفعل ذلك على مرحلتين:
**= تحديد قيمة السهم :  
ـ قيمة السهم     =    قيمة التركة    ÷      أصل المسألة  . 
ولحساب قيمة السهم في المسألة المذكورة : 
قيمة السهم :    3600 على ثماني عشرة   = مائتين              جنيه .
= ثم:تحديد نصيب كل وارث في التركة : 
ـ وذلك بأن نضرب  :  قيمة السهم  ×   عدد أسهم الوارث  .
·       وتطبيق ذلك في المسألة المذكورة : 
-نصيب البنت         :مائتين× تسعة ينتج  1800                  جنيه .
-نصيب بنت الابن :مائتين   × ثلاثة ينتج   600                  جنيه . 
-نصيب العَصَبَة :مائتين  × ستة ينتج 1200                 جنيه . 
تقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ   الأنثيين كالآتي : 
الأخ لأب أربعة أسهم    و  الأخت لأب سهمان .

قيمة سهم العصبة          =   1200 على ستة ينتج 200           جنيه .            
فيكون نصيب الأخ لأب   = 200 في أربعة =  800          جنيه 
ويكون نصيب الأخت لأب = 200 في اثنان =  400          جنيه 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثلاثون*  *الكتاب** صفحة 78**
**كيفية تقسيم التركة على الغُرَمَاء*
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*  *علمتَ  أن ديونَ الميتِ تُقضَى من جميع المال بعد تجهيزه,فإن كان الباقى يفي  بالديون فيها,وإلا فإذا تعدد الغرماء يجعل دين كل غريم(دائن)بمنزلة سهام كل  وارث من تصحيح المسألة,ويجعل مجموعة الديون بمنزلة العدد الذى تصح منه  المسألة.
مثال ذلك:ترك الميت 10جنيهات,وعليه لشخص عشرين جنيهًا,ولشخص آخر30 جنيهًا.
فطريقة الحل هكذا:
مجموع الدينين=20+30=50جني  ًا وهى بمنزل التصحيح
نصيب صاحب ال20من التركة=10×20/50=4جنيهات
نصيب صاحب ال  30  من التركة=10×20/50=6جنيهات*
 *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح* *الغَرِيمُ* *:* *الدائنُ والجمع** :* *الغُرَماءُ*
 *أما غارِم :**الجمع** :* *غارِمونَ* *،* *الغَارِمون**َ: المدينونَ الذين لا يجدونَ قضاءً.*
 *علمتَ أن ديونَ الميتِ تُقضَى من جميعِ المالِ بعدَ تجهيزِهِ,*
  *فإذاكانت التركة تَسَع أصحابَ الديونِ والورثةِ ؛ فكل يأخذُ حقَّهُ بالكاملِ ، بأن يُعطَى أصحابُ الديونِ حقَّهُم أولًا،ثم الباقي يوزع على الورثة بالقيود الشرعية المعروفة ،وإذا استوفت التركة أصحاب الديون فتعطى لهم ديونهم كاملة ، حتى لو يبقَ شيءٌ للورثةِ ، وإذا لم تستوفِ التركة جميع الديون ورفض الوارثون دفع هذه الديون كاملة لأصحابها،فإن كان غريمًا أي دائنًا واحدًا فقط ؛ يأخذ التركَةَ كلَّها و إنْ لم تستوفِ الدَّينَ كلَّه .**فإذا تَعَددَ الغُرماءُ أي الدائنين :  فهنا نقسم التركة كلها على أصحاب الديون و نعطي لكلِّ دائنٍ جزءًا من حقة بحسب نسبة الدين للتركة،. فيُجعل دَيْنُ كلِّ غريمٍ-*بمنزلة سهام كل وارث،ويجعل مجموعة الديون بمنزلة العدد الذى تصح منه المسألة.
 *فقاعدة تقسيم * *الغُرَماء**؛* *وهي قاعدة خاصة بحساب أسهم الديون من إجمالي أسهم تركة الميت؛ وهي تعتمد على ضرب قيمة دين كل واحد من الدائنين في قيمة التركة، وقسمة حاصل الضرب على مجموع الديون، فيكون خارج القسمة هو نصيب صاحب المضروب في التركة**.* 
 *مثال ذلك** من الكتاب** :توفي وترك عشرة جنيهات,وعليه لشخص عشرينَ جنيهًا,ولشخص آخر ثلاثين جنيهًا.*
*الحل:* 
*مجموع الديون =* *عشرينَ* *جنيهًا + * *ثلاثين** جنيهًا ينتج* *خمسين* *جنيهًا .*
*خمسين** : نجعلها بمنزلة العدد الذى تصح منه المسألة.أي أصل المسألة ،أي مجموع السهام .*
*الغريم الأول :* *عشرينَ** : نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الأول.* 
*الغريم الثاني:* *ثلاثين** : : نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الثاني .*
*طريقة حل الكتاب للمسألة** :
**وذلك بأن جعل فرض كل غريم مقامه* *خمسين* *و**بسطه** عدد أسهم الغريم ثم* *ضرب** هذا الكسر* *في* *قيمة التركة** : عشرة، فينتج نصيب الوارث**.*
*نصيب الغريم صاحب* *العشرين** من التركة =* *عشرين**/** خمسين** في** عشرة** ينتج* *أربعة** جنيهات .*
*نصيب الغريم صاحب* *الثلاثين** من التركة =* *ثلاثين**/** خمسين** في* *عشرة** ينتج* *ستة** جنيهات .*
*طريقة أخرى للحل لم ترد بالكتاب ولكن نذكرها لعلها تكون أيسر على البعض:*
*تحديد قيمة السهم**:*
*قيمة السهم**=* *قيمة التركة* *÷**أصل المسألة**.
أي :قيمة السهم=قيمة التركة* *÷* *مجموع الديون
* *قيمة السهم** =* *عشرة** على** خمسين* *ينتج* *خُمْس أي  ا/5 جنيه أي* 2,*  .*
*ثم**:**تحديد نصيب كل وارث في التركة**:**
**ـ وذلك بأن نضرب* *:* *قيمة السهم**×**عدد أسهم* *الوارث*
*الغريم الأول نصيبه من التركة = * 2, *في**:* *عشرينَ** ينتج** أربعة* 
*الغريم الثاني نصيبه من التركة=* 2,* في**:* *ثلاثين** ينتج** ستة 
*
*يلاحظ أن مجموع أنصباء الغرماء عشرة جنيه أي التركة كلها*  ***********************  
*مثال آخر:
مات شخص و ترك:  تركة قدرها ستون  جنيهًا ،و عليه لشخص 50 جنيهًا ،و لشخص آخر 40 جنيهًا ،و لشخص ثالث 30 جنيهًا
الحل :
**مجموع الديون =خمسون جنيهًا + أربعون  جنيهًا**+ ثلاثون جنيهًا ينتج مائة وعشرون  جنيهًا .
* *مائة وعشرون نجعلها بمنزلة العدد الذى تصح منه المسألة.أي أصل المسألة ،أي مجموع السهام .
*
*الغريم الأول :* *خمسونَ**: نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الأول.* 
*الغريم الثاني:* *أربعونَ**: : نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الثاني .
*
*الغريم الثالث:* *ثلاثون** : نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الثالث .
* *طريقة حل الكتاب للمسألة** :
**وذلك بأن جعل فرض كل غريم مقامه* *مائة وعشرين* *و**بسطه** عدد أسهم الغريم ثم* *ضرب** هذا الكسر* *في* *قيمة التركة** :* *ستين ، فينتج نصيب الوارث**.*
*نصيب الغريم  الأول صاحب ال**خمسينَ** من التركة =* *خمسينَ**/**مائة وعشرين** في** ستين* * ينتج خمسة وعشرون** جنيهات .
*
*نصيب الغريم الثاني صاحب ال**أربعينَ** من التركة =* *أربعينَ /**مائة وعشرين** في** ستين* * ينتج عشرون  جنيهًا.*
 *نصيب الغريم  الثالث صاحب* *الثلاثين** من التركة =* *ثلاثين**/**مائة وعشرين** في** ستين* * ينتج خمسة عشر جنيهًا .
*
*يلاحظ أن  مجموع أنصباء الغرماء ستين جنيه أي التركة كلها 
******************** 
*مثال آخر :مات شخص عن تركة قدرها 100 جنية ، و عليه لشخص 120 جنيهًا، و لشخص آخر 150 جنيهًا ،و لشخص ثالث 180 جنيهًا فما نصيب كل دائن من التركة ؟
الحل*
*مجموع الديون = مائة وعشرون جنيهًا + مائة وخمسون جنيهًا+ مائة وثمانون  جنيهًا ينتج ربعمائة وخمسون  جنيهًا .
**ربعمائة وخمسون نجعلها بمنزلة العدد الذى تصح منه المسألة.أي أصل المسألة ،أي مجموع السهام .
*
*الغريم الأول :* *مائة وعشرون: نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الأول. 
الغريم الثاني:* *مائة وخمسون: : نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الثاني .
الغريم الثالث:* *مائة وثمانون: نجعل هذا الرقم بمنزلة عدد سهام الغريم الثالث .
 
**طريقة حل الكتاب للمسألة** :
**وذلك بأن جعل فرض كل غريم مقامه* *ربعمائة وخمسون** و**بسطه** عدد أسهم الغريم ثم* *ضرب** هذا الكسر* *في* *قيمة التركة** : مائة**، فينتج نصيب الوارث**.
*
**نصيب الغريم  الأول صاحب ال**مائة وعشرين من التركة =* *مائة وعشرون**/**ربعمائة وخمسون  في** مائة** ينتج* *26.7 جنيه
*نصيب الغريم الثاني صاحب ال**مائة وخمسون** من التركة =* *مائة وخمسون/**ربعمائة وخمسون* * في** مائة  ينتج 33.3  جنيهًا.
 *نصيب الغريم  الثالث صاحب ال**مائة وثمانون من التركة =* *مائة وثمانون/**ربعمائة وخمسون في** مائة  ينتج 40 جنيهًا .
*
* يلاحظ أن مجموع أنصباء الغرماء مائة جنيه أي التركة كلها*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الحادي والثلاثون*  *الكتاب** صفحة 79** إلى 81* *نماذج محلولة (د)**س1:توفيت عن بنتين, وزوج, وأم, فما نصيب كل وارث؟
الجواب:      2/3 ،     1/4  ،    1/6  .   الأصل12
                8         3        2      عالت13
المضاعف البسيط للمقامات 12 وهو أصل المسألة ولكنها تعول إلى13,فللبنتين8من  13,وللزوج3من13,ولل  م2من13.
س2:مات عن:
          زوجة, وثلاث أخوات شقيقات, وأم, وأخت لأم
الجواب: 1/4           2/3               1/6     1/6     
أصل المسألة من 12وتعول إلى 15 فللزوجة 3من 15,وللأم2من  15,وللأخوات الشقيقات 8 من 15 وهي لا تنقسم عليهن, وبين عدد رؤوسهن وبين  الثمانية مباينة فنضرب عدد الرؤوس وهو 3 فى عول المسألة وهو 15 ينتج 45  ومنه تصح المسألة  
فيكون نصيب الزوجة  9 ونصيب الأم 6, ونصيب الأخت لأم 6, ونصيب الأخوات 24,وهى تنقسم عليهن فكل واحدة 8.
* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح**س1:توفيت عن بنتين, وزوج, وأم. فما نصيب كل وارث؟
الحل: 
 الحجب:* 
 *الزوج :**محجوب حجب نقصان من* *النصف** إلى* *الربع* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة**.*
 *الأم**: محجوبة حجب نقصان من الثلث إلى السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
 **الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*
 *الزوج**: الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
 *الأم**: السدس  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
 *البنتان**:الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما* 
 *أصل المسألة:* *اثنا عشر** . أسهم كل وارث :*
 *الزوج**: الربع : ثلاثة أسهم* 
 *الأم**: السدس  : سهمان*
 *البنتان** :الثلثان: ثمانية أسهم* 
 *مجموع الأسهم:* *ثلاثة* *،* *سهمان* *،* *ثمانية** =* *ثلاثة عشر** سهمًا .فالمسألة عالت من* *اثني عشر** إلى* *ثلاثة عشر** .*
 *فللبنتين ثمانية  من ثلاثة عشر ,وللزوج ثلاثة من ثلاثة عشر,وللأم سهمان  من ثلاثة عشر.*
 **************** 
  س2:*مات عن:زوجة, وثلاث أخوات شقيقات, وأم, وأخت لأم.*
 *الحل :الحجب:* 
 *الأم**: محجوبة حجب نقصان من الثلث إلى السدس لتعدد الأخوات.*
 *الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
 *الزوجة**:* *الربع* *فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**.*
 *الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات**: الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود عاصب لهنَّ في درجتهن* 
 *الأم** : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الأخوات* 
 *الأخت لأم**: السدس فرضًا لانفرادها* 
 *أصل المسألة : اثنا عشر* 
 *أسهم كل وارث:* 
 *الزوجة**:* *الربع * *:* *ثلاثة** أسهم* 
 *الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات**: الثلثان :ثمانية أسهم* 
 *الأم**:السدس: سهمان*
 *الأخت لأم**: السدس : سهمان*
 *مجموع الأسهم : ثلاثة + ثمانية + سهمان+ سهمان ينتج خمسة عشر*
 *.فالمسألة عالت إلى من* *اثني عشر** إلى* *خمسة عشر.*
 *للزوجة**:* *ثلاثة** من خمسة عشر*
 *الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات**:ثمانية من خمسة عشر*
 *الأم**: سهمان من خمسة عشر*
 *الأخت لأم**: سهمان من خمسة عشر*
 
 *يلاحظ أن** :الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات** لهن ثمانية أسهم وهي لا تنقسم عليهن, وبين عدد رؤوسهن الثلاثة ؛ وبين الثمانية مباينة ،فنضرب عدد الرؤوس وهو الثلاثة فى عول المسألة وهو 15 ينتج 45 ومنه تصح المسألة  .*
 *ثم نضرب أسهم كل وارث في عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم أي في* *ثلاثة*
 *فيكون نصيب الزوجة= * *ثلاثة* * في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *تسعة*
 *ونصيب الأم= * *سهمان**  في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ستة*
 * ونصيب الأخت لأم=* *سهمان** في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ستة** 
 ونصيب* *الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات =* *ثمانية* *في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *أربعة وعشرون* ,وهي تنقسم *عليهن، فكل واحدة ثمانية من* *الأربعة والعشرين.*
  ****************  *الكتاب :الأسئلة* *س1**:عرف الحجب , وقسمه,وعرف كل قسم موضحًا ذلك بمثال لكل قسم, ثم اذكر الفرق بين المحجوب والمحروم؟*
  *س2**:ما معنى مخارج الفروض؟ وما المخرج لكل فرض من الفروض المقدرة؟ وضح ذلك مبينًا ماذا يكون عند اختلاط الفروض؟*
  *س3**:ما هو العول؟ وما المسائل التى يكون فيها عول؟ والتي لا يكون فيها عول؟اذكر بعض الأمثلة موضحًا بها المسائل التي يكون فيها عول؟*
  *س4**:ما معنى التصحيح؟ وما طريقته؟ وضح ذلك بالأمثلة, ثم بين كيفية تقسيم التركة بين الورثة؟ وكيف تقسم على الغُرماء؟
*  *تمارين (د)* *بين نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتي:*
 *1**-ماتت عن:زوج, وأختين شقيقتين, وأم.*
*2**-مات عن:زوجة, وجدة لأم, وبنتين, وأب.*
*3**-مات عن:بنت, وأم و5 أخوات شقيقات.*
*4**-ماتت عن:زوج, وجدة, وثلاث بنات.*
  *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح
**لحل  الأسئلة النظرية يرجع فيما سبق من شروح
*
 *بَيِّن نصيبَ كلِّ وارثٍ فيما يأتي:* *1**-ماتت عن:زوج, وأختين شقيقتين, وأم.
الحل: الحجب:
الأم :محجوبة حجب نقصان من الثلث إلى السدس لتعدد الأخوات .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*
 ** الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*
 **الأختان الشقيقتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .
* الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الأخوات .
أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات : ستة 
أسهم كل وارث:* 
 ** الزوج : النصف : ثلاثة أسهم*
 **الأختان الشقيقتان : الثلثان :أربعة أسهم 
* الأم : السدس : سهم واحد 
مجموع الأسهم :**ثلاثة +**أربعة +**سهم = ثمانية.
يلاحظ أن عدد الأسهم أكثر من أصل المسألة ،فقد عالت المسألة من ستة إلى ثمانية أسهم .
فللزوج : ثلاثة من ثمانية - وللأختين الشقيقتين: أربعة من ثمانية - وللأم : واحد* *من ثمانية.
المسألة ليس فيها انكسار فأسهم كل الورثة تقسم عليهم بلا كسور .
*****************
 
 *2**-مات عن:زوجة, وجدة لأم, وبنتين, وأب.*
 
 *الحل: الحجب:*
 *الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.
الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*
 **الزوجة:* *الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.*
 **الجدة لأم : السدس فرضًا للإجماع 
*البنتان الصلبيتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما.
***الأب: السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث ، والباقي تعصيبًا* *، عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض ؛لأنه أولى رجل ذكر في هذه المسألة .
أصل المسألة : أربعة وعشرون
أسهم كل وارث  : 
* **الزوجة:* *الثمن :ثلاثة أسهم* 
 **الجدة لأم : السدس : أربعة * *أسهم
*البنتان الصلبيتان : الثلثان:ستة عشر* *سهم
***الأب: السدس و الباقي :واحد سهم ، ولم يبقَ شيءٌ ليرثَه بالتعصيب.
المسألة ليس فيها انكسار ، فكل الورثة أسهمهم تقبل القسمة على عدد رؤوسهم بلا كسور،فلا تحتاج إلى تصحيح.
*****************
  *3- مات عن:بنت, وأم ،و خمس أخوات شقيقات**     .*
الحل: الحجب:
الأم: محجوبة حجب نقصان من الثلث إلى السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*البنت : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها
*الأم: السدس  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
**الخمس أخوات الشقيقات :* *الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهنَّ وعدم وجود عاصب لهن في درجتهن.*
*أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات : ستة 
أسهم كل وارث:*
*البنت : النصف :ثلاثة أسهم
الأم: السدس  :واحد سهم*
*الخمس أخوات الشقيقات :* *الثلثان : أربعة أسهم*
*مجموع الأسهم :**ثلاثة +واحد** +**أربعة = ثمانية.
يلاحظ أن عدد الأسهم أكثر من أصل المسألة ،فقد عالت المسألة من ستة إلى ثمانية أسهم .
للبنت :ثلاثة، للأم : واحد ، للخمس أخوات الشقيقات :أربعة.
**يلاحظ أن** : المسألة فيها انكسار، فالخمس  أخوات الشقيقات** لهن** أربعة أسهم وهي لا تنقسم عليهنَّ دون كسر, فبين عدد رؤوسهِنَّ الخمسة ؛ وبين الأربعة؛  مباينة ،فنضرب عدد الرؤوس وهو* *الخمسة** فى عول المسألة وهو ثمانية ينتج أربعون  ومنه تصح المسألة  .
**ثم نضرب أسهم كل وارث في عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم أي في خمسة .*
*فيكون نصيب البنت = * *ثلاثة* * في* *خمسة* * ينتج* *خمسة عشر*
*ونصيب الأم=* *واحد** في خمسة  ينتج* *خمسة*
*الخمس أخوات الشقيقات =* *أربعة* * في خمسة  ينتج عشرين ,وهى تنقسم عليهن فكل واحدة من الأخوات الخمس أربعة من العشرين.
****************
* *4-ماتت عن:زوج, وجدة, وثلاث بنات.
الحل: الحجب :
الزوج : محجوب حجب نقصان من النصف إلى الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة 
*الزوج :**الربع  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة*
**الجدة : السدس فرضًا للإجماع 
***الثلاث بنات :**الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود عاصب لهن في درجتهن.
أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات : اثنا عشر 
أسهم كل وارث:
**الزوج :الربع  :ثلاثة أسهم 
**الجدة : السدس : سهمان
***الثلاث بنات :**الثلثان:ثمانية أسهم
مجموع الأسهم =* *ثلاثة + اثنان + ثمانية =* *ثلاثة عشر* 
*يلاحظ أن:عدد الأسهم أكثر من أصل المسألة ،فقد عالت المسألة من اثني عشر إلى* *ثلاثة عشر أسهم .
للزوج : ثلاثة، للجدة : اثنين ، للثلاث بنات : ثمانية .
**يلاحظ أن** : المسألة فيها انكسار، فالثلاث بنات* * لهن** ثمانية أسهم وهي لا تنقسم عليهن دون كسر, فبين عدد رؤوسهن الثلاثة ؛ وبين الثمانية ؛  مباينة ،فنضرب عدد الرؤوس وهو* *الثلاثة** فى عول المسألة وهو* *ثلاثة عشر ينتج تسعة وثلاثون ومنه تصح المسألة  .
**ثم نضرب أسهم كل وارث في عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم أي في ثلاثة .
*
*فيكون نصيب الزوج =  ثلاثة  في ثلاثة  ينتج تسعة
ونصيب الجدة= اثنان** في ثلاثة  ينتج ستة
نصيب الثلاث بنات = ثمانية** في ثلاثة  ينتج أربعة وعشرون,وهى تنقسم عليهنَّ بدون كسر، فكل واحدة من البنات الثلاث  ثمانية  من الأربعة والعشرين.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني والثلاثون 
*
*الكتاب صفحة 82؛83

**التخارج
*
*تعريفه:التخارج هو أن يتصالح الورثة على إخراج بعضهم من الميراث فى نظير شىء معلوم من التركة.
حكمه:جائز عند التراضي.
طريقة قسمة التركة على الباقيين:أن تقسم أولًا على فرض عدم التخارج ،ثم يطرح سهم الخارج من العدد الذي صحت منه المسألة ،ويجعل الباقي أصلا للمسألة، ثم يقسم ما يبقي من التركة بعد إخراج بدل الصلح على الباقيين من الورثة بنسبة سهامهم.

مثال ذلك:تركت: زوجًا، وأمًا، وعمًا.
فإذا  فرضنا أن التركة 40 جنيهًا مصريًا ،منها عشرة مهرًا فى ذمة الزوج فصالح  الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير تنازل الورثة له عن المهر .
فالمسألة قبل إخراج الزوج من ستة للزوج منها ثلاثة وللأم اثنان وللعم واحد فنطرح نصيب الزوج من أصل المسألة 
هكذا:6-3=3
فيجعل هذا الباقي أصلاً للمسألة,ثم نطرح مقدار المهر من التركة 
هكذا:40-10=30جنيهًا مصريًا
فيجعل هذا الباقي أصلا للتركة؛ ويوزع على الباقين بحيث تكون النسبة بين الأنصباء بعد الصلح كالنسبة بينهم قبله وحينئذ يكون الباقي بين الأم والعم أثلاثا:للأم اثنان وللعم واحدة .
 فيكون نصيب الأم من التركة=30×3/2=20جنيهًا مصريًا      ويكون نصيب العم من التركة =30×3/1=10جنيهات مصرية.



**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
***التخارج :هو أن يتصالح الورثة على إخراج بعضهم من الميراث ، وترك حصته في التركة مقابل شىء يأخذه من التركة أو غيرها .
-وهذا يعني : أن يخرج أحد الورثة من التركة ، أو من بعضها ، مقابل مالٍ يأخذه إما من التركة ، أو من غيرها ، من جميع الورثة ، أو من بعضهم .
حكم التخارج :التّخارج جائز بشرط التّراضي وأهلية المتخارجين،  والأصل في جوازه ما روي أنّ عبد الرّحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه طلّق امرأته  تماضر بنت الأصبغ الكلبيّة في مرض موته ، ثمّ مات وهي في العدّة ، فورّثها  عثمان رضي الله تعالى عنه مع ثلاث نسوة أخر ، فصالحوها عن ربع ثُمُنِها على ثلاثةٍ وثمانينَ ألفًا . قيل من الدّنانير ، وقيل من الدّراهم . الموسوعة الفقهية.
"-إنَّ عثمانَ ورَّثَ تماضرَ بنتَ الأصبغِ الكلبيَّةِ من عبدِالرَّحمنِ بنِ عوفٍ و كان طلَّقها في مرضِ موتِه فبتَّها"

**الراوي : طلحة بن عبدالله بن عوف-المحدث : الألباني-المصدر : إرواء الغليل-الصفحة أو الرقم: 1721 - خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح.

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ يَتَخَارَجُ الشَّرِيكَانِ وَأَهْلُ الْمِيرَاثِ" ذكره البخاري معلقًا ،وَصَلَهُ ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ بِمَعْنَاهُ -فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري-كتاب الحوالة - 

* «أنّ النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لرجلين اختصما في مواريث درست‏:‏ اقتسما وتوخّيا الحقّ ثمّ استهما ثمّ تحالاّ»‏.‏رواه أحمد وأبو داود - ص 369 .
* حسن.إرواء الغليل للألباني - هنا .

* " اذهبا و توَخيا ثم استهما ، ثم اقْتَسِما ، ثم لِيُحَلِّلْ كلُّ واحدٍ منكما صاحبَه"الراوي : أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية - المحدث : الألباني - المصدر : صحيح الجامع-الدرر-
الحديث دليلٌ على جواز الصلح في المواريث ؛ فإنَّ النبي أقر الرجلين على قول كلٍّ منهما : حقِّي لصاحبي ، وأمرهما أن يرجعا ، فيصطلحا فيما بينهما ، ويقتسما ، ويتوخيا الحق والعدل ، ويحلِل كلُّ واحدٍ منهما صاحبَهُ.

طريقة قسمة التركة على الباقيين:أن تقسم أولًا على فرض عدم التخارج ،ثم يطرح سهم الخارج من العدد الذى صحت منه المسألة ،ويجعل الباقي أصلا للمسألة، ثم يقسم ما يبقى من التركة بعد إخراج بدل الصلح على الباقيين من الورثة بنسبة سهامهم.
مثال ذلك:توفيت وتركت: زوجًا، وأمًا، وعمًا.
فإذا  فرضنا أن التركة أربعونَ جنيهًا مصريًا ،منها عشرة مهرًا فى ذمة الزوج .فصالح الزوج  الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير تنازل الورثة له عن المهر .
الحل
أنصبة الورثة قبل التخارج:
*الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*الأم: الثلث فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ولعدم تعدد الإخوة ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين 
*العم : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس،فهو أولى رجل ذكر في المسألة.
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوج : النصف :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأم: الثلث :سهمان
*العم : الباقي: واحد سهم

فصالح الزوج  الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير تنازل الورثة له عن المهر .
 فنطرح نصيب الزوج من أصل المسألة 
هكذا:ستة -ثلاثة = ثلاثة
فيُجْعَل هذا الباقي -ثلاثة- أصلاً للمسألة,ثم نطرح مقدار المهر من التركة 
هكذا:أربعونَ  -عشرة = ثلاثون جنيهًا مصريًا
فيجعل هذا الباقي -ثلاثون-أصلا للتركة أي قيمة التركة ؛ ويوزع على الباقين بحيث تكون النسبة بين الأنصباء بعد الصلح كالنسبة بينهم قبله :

*الأم: الثلث :سهمان
*العم : الباقي: واحد سهم 
 نصيب الأم من التركة=ثلاثون×اثنين/ ثلاثة=عشرون جنيهًا مصريًا.
 نصيب العم من التركة =ثلاثون×واحد /ثلاثة=عشرة جنيهات مصرية.

***ولمزيد تفصيل في حالات وصور التخارج يُرْجَعُ لدورةِ تيسير علم المواريث - هنا-
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثالث والثلاثون
* *الكتاب صفحة 84؛86
* *الرد**تعريفه:الرد هو صرف الباقي من الفروض إلى ذوي الفروض النسبية بنسبة فروضهم عند عدم العاصب.

**كيفية الرد**فالباقى يرد(1)على  ذوي الفروض النسبية بقدر سهامهم,ولا يرد(2)على الزوجين .
1-فإن كان من يرد عليهم جنسًا واحدًا يجعل أصل المسألة من عدد رؤوسهم.
مثال ذلك:ترك خمس بنات.
ففى أصل المسألة لهن الثلثان ويكون أصل المسألة 3 ولكن نجعل أصل المسألة عدد الرؤوس وهو5.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
(1)ذهب مالك والشافعى إلى أن الباقى بعد أصحاب الفروض يكون لبيت المال إن كان منتظمًا.
(2)نصت المادة 30 من قانون المواريث على أن يكون باقى التركة
إلى أحد الزوجين إذا لم يوجد عاصب نسبى,أو أحد أصحاب الفروض النسبية أو أحد ذوى الأرحام,وهذا رأى بعض متأخرى الحنفية.
**-84-**2-إذا اجتمع فى المسألة جنسان ممن يرد عليهم فاجعل المسألة من مجموع سهامهم.
مثال ذلك:ترك شخص:
           أما, أختين لأم.
الجواب:1/6     1/3  أصل المسألة من6
          1 من6   2 من6ويرد إلى3
          1من3    2 من3

3-هذا  كله إذا كان جميع الورثة ممن يرد عليهم فإن كان فيهم من لا يرد عليه يجعل  أصل المسألة مخرج فرض من لا يرد عليه ويعطى فرضه ثم يقسم الباقى على من يرد  عليهم بنسبة فروضهم.
مثال ذلك:مات عن:زوجة, وجدة, وأختين لأم.
الجواب:            1/4     1/6      1/3
                      3        2         4
                      1        1         2

**-85-**أصل المسألة من 12 وترد إلى 4 ومنها تصح المسألة وبعد أن جعلنا أصل المسألة 4 أعطينا للزوجة منها 1وبقيت 3 تقسم بين الجدة والأختين بنسبة 2 إلى 4 أى 1إلى2 فيكون للجدة 1وللأختين 2.


**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
* الشرح*
*الرد في اصطلاح الفرضيين : إعادة تقسيم ما بقي من التركة بعد أصحاب الفروض ،فيُرَدّ إلى أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم عدا الزوجين .
* فالرد يكون في الفريضة القاصرة ، التي لم تسْتَغْرَق فيها الفروض التركة ، بل يكون مجموع الفروض أقل من الواحد الصحيح ، ويظهر هذا في كون مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة ، ولا يوجد عاصب يرث الباقي .
**دليل الرد :* ** عن سعد بن أبي وقاص ، قال : مرضت عام الفتح مرضًا أشفيت منه على الموت فأتاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  يعودني ، فقلت : يا رسول الله إن لي مالاً كثيرًا وليس يرثني إلا ابنتي فأوصي بمالي كلِّه ؟  قال : " لا " قلتُ : فثلثي مالي ؟ قال : " لا " . قلت : فالشطر ؟ قال : " لا "  قلت : فالثلث ؟  قال : " الثلث والثلث كثير ، إنك إن تذر ورثتك أغنياء خير من أن  تذرهم عالة يتكففون الناسَ ..... " . 
 صحيح سنن الترمذي / ج : 2 / أبواب الوصايا / باب : 1 / حديث رقم : 1718 ـ 2214 / ص : 217 . 
*ووجه الاستدلال بهذا الحديث أن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ لم ينكر على " سعد " حصر ميراثَه في ابنته حين قال " سعد " : " ولا يرثني إلا ابنة لي واحدة " . ومع ذلك فالرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم       ـ منعه من الزيادة في الوصية حتى تكون غنية بميراثها ، فدل ذلك على     أن   البنت وهي واحدة منفردة ، ترث جميع التركة بعد تنفيذ الوصية في حدود      الثلث  .
 ولو أن الحكم غير ذلك لأنكر الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عليه ولم يُقِرَّه على الخطأ ولاسيما في موضع الحاجة إلى البيان ، ومن الواضح أنها لا ترث جميع المال إلا إذا أخذته فرضًا وردًّا .
الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 177 .
تعقيب : حتى لو أنه أوصى لغير وارث بالثلث ،فيتبقى لابنته الثلثان مع أن فرضها النصف فقط ، وهذه الزيادة عن النصف تكون ردًّا.

*الترتيب حسب أولوية الرد كالآتي : 
يُرَدّ إلى أصحاب الفروض عدا الزوجين ، 
فإن لم يوجد أصحاب فروض يُرَدّ إلى ذوي الأرحام ،
 فإن لم يوجد ذوو أرحام يُرَدّ إلى الزوجين ، 
فإن لم يوجد زوجان  يُرَدّ إلى بيت المال .
·       أقسام الرد :
ينقسم الرد إلى  أقسام ، وهي : 
=القسم الأول : 
أن يكون َ الورثةُ أصحاب فرض واحد       ـ أي أصحاب فروض متماثلة ـ  بدون أحد الزوجين . وفي هذه الحالة فإن       الميراث يُقْسَم على عدد الرؤوس ـ أي الورثة ـ ابتداءً ، تخلصًا من   التطويل     ، ووصولًا إلى الهدف من أيسر الطرق ،
ونجعل أصل المسألة عدد الرؤوس.
مثال ذلك من الكتاب:توفي وترك: خمس بنات.
الحل:
الخمس بنات : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود عاصب لهن في درجتهن ، والباقي ردًا.
أصل المسألة : ثلاثة باعتبار مقام فرضهن ، فنجعل أصل المسألة عدد رؤوسهن ،أي : خمسة .
فَتُقَسم    التركة على عدد الرؤوس ـ بالسوية ـ لأن الورثة أصحاب فرض واحد ـ     أي   أنصبة  متساوية ـ ، ونكون بذلك قد أعطينا كل واحدة منهن فرضها مع    حصتها    من الرد . * 


**مثال خارج الكتاب:*
*تُوفيَ عن : جدة ، وأخت لأم .* 
*الحل* 
*الجدة : السدس*  *فرضًا* *عند عدم الأم* *للإجماع القطعي.
فلا يوجد نص صريح صحيح في ميراث الجدة من القرآن أو السنة الصحيحة. 
*
*الأخت لأم: * *السدس فرضًا * *،لقوله تعالى "**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ". النساء  12.*
*فلو جعلنا أصل المسألة ستة باعتبار فروض المسألة ،لأن المقامات كلها ستة، فأصغر رقم يقبل القسمة على هذه المقامات* *دون كسور هو* *ستة .
**أسهم الورثة:*

*الجدة : السدس :واحد سهم من ستة أسهم
الأخت لأم:  السدس:واحد سهم من ستة أسهم* *ـ والباقي يُرَدُّ عليهما بالسوية  لتماثلِ فرضيهما.
فنجعل أصل المسألة عدد رؤوس من يرد عليهم من أصحاب الفروض أي : اثنان.
لكل وارثة سهم واحد من اثنين .
* *فَتُقَسَّم التركة على عدد الرؤوس ـ بالسوية ـ لأن الورثة أصحاب فرض واحد " السدس "  ـ أي أصحاب فروض متماثلة ـ  .* 

*فتقسم التركة على اثنين ، وبذلك تكون  كلُّ واحدةٍ منهما  حصلت على فرضِها مع حصتِها منَ الرَّدِّ . 
**=القسم الثاني :*  *
* *أن يكونَ الورثةُ أصحابَ فروضٍ مختلفةٍ ، بدون أحدِ الزوجينِ .* 
*في هذه الحالةِ يُقْسَم الميراث على مجموع عدد السهام ، لا على عدد الرؤوس . 
**
مثال ذلك من الكتاب:توفي وترك شخص: أمًّا, أختين لأمٍّ.
الحل:
*الأم: السدس فرضًا  "حجبت نقصان من الثلث إلى السدس لتعدد الأخوات"
*الأختان لأم: الثلث فرضًا لتعددهما .
أصل المسألة: ستة.
أسهم الأم: واحد سهم 
أسهم الأختين لأم:سهمان
مجموع الأسهم : واحد + اثنين = ثلاثة.

فمجموع الفروض أقل   من   الواحد الصحيح ، ويظهر هذا في كَوْن مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة  ،   ولا  يوجد عاصب يرث الباقي . 
ويعالج ذلك بأن يرث أصحاب الفروض فروضهم ثم يرثون الباقي ردًّا بنسبة فروضهم .ونظرًا لأن الورثة أصحاب فروضٍ مختلفةٍ،فنجعل أصل المسألة مجموع عدد سهام من لهم الحق في الرد عليهم.
مجموع الأسهم : واحد + اثنين = ثلاثة.
فنعتمد الثلاثة أصل للمسألة،وتوزع التركة كالآتي:
تقسم التركة على ثلاثة، للأم : ثلث التركة ، للأختين لأم : ثلثي التركة يقسم بينهما بالسوية .
وبهذا نكون  قد أعطينا كل واحدة منهن فرضها مع    حصتها   من الرد .  

** =مثال خارج الكتاب :
تُوفيت امرأة عن :أخت شقيقة ، وأم ، وأخ لأم . وتركت ألفين جنيه .
**الحل* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*الأم :**محجوبة حجب نقصان من "* *الثلث** " إلى "**السدس** " لتعدد الإخوة .*
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة :*
****الأخت الشقيقة:* *النصف * *     فرضًا* *لانفرادها وعدم**وجود عاصب لها في درجتها  .لقوله تعالى**"**إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ* *فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ** "**النساء.176*
*** *الأم* *: السدس**        فرضًا* *لتعدد الإخوة لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ* *فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء* *11**.*
** الأخ لأم* : السدس*      فرضًا** لانفراده  . لقوله تعالى "**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ".* *النساء 12**.* *
- أصل المسألة :ستة.
**- تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث 
وهي البسوط الناتجة من توحيد المقامات 
الأخت الشقيقة : ثلاثة      أسهم .
الأم : واحد      سهم 
الأخ لأم : واحد     سهم .
مجموع الأسهم = ثلاثة  + واحد + واحد = خمسة
*
* يلاحظ أن الفريضةَ هنا قَصرت لأن مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة ،  فيرد الباقي - واحد سهم - على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم كالآتي : .ونظرًا لأن الورثة أصحاب فروضٍ مختلفةٍ،فنجعل أصل المسألة مجموع عدد سهام من لهم الحق في الرد عليهم. يُلْغَى ستة  كأصل للمسألة ، ويُعْتَمَد خمسة  كأصل جديد للمسألة 
 - تحديد قيمة السهم   قيمة السهم  =  قيمة التركة    ÷  أصل المسألة  الجديد  .                            
·       قيمة السهم   = ألفان ÷ خمسة =أربعمائة            جنيه .
- تحديد نصيب كل وارث:  
نصيب كل وارث                          =    قيمة السهم  ×  عدد أسهمه
* نصيب الأخت الشقيقة فرضًا وردًّا = أربعمائة × ثلاثة    = ألف ومائتين    جنيه .
* نصيب الأم فرضًا وردًّا = أربعمائة × واحد    = أربعمائة     جنيه .
* نصيب الأخ لأم فرضًا وردًّا = أربعمائة × واحد = أربعمائة    جنيه .
وبهذا نكون  قد أعطينا كل وارث فرضه مع    حصته  من الرد  * *=القسم الثالث :
*
*هذا كله إذا كان جميع الورثة ممن يُرد عليهم ،فإن كان فيهم من لا يُرد عليه مثل أحد الزوجين**،فالقاعدة هنا      : أن تُجعل المسألة من مخرج ـ أي مقام ـ فرض مَنْ لا يُرَدُّ عليه  ،ويُعْطَى فرضُهُ ،     والباقي يُقْسَم على عدد رؤوس مَنْ يُردّ عليه منَ  الورثةِ* *بنسبة فروضهم.* 
*مثال ذلك من الكتاب :مات عن:زوجة, وجدة, وأختين لأم.**
الحل:
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
*الجدة: السدس فرضًا للإجماع 
*الأختان لأم: الثلث فرضًا يقسم بينهما بالسوية 
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشر 
أسهم كل وارث:
*
**الزوجة: الربع:ثلاثة أسهم
*الجدة: السدس : سهمان 
*الأختان لأم* *الثلث: أربعة أسهم 
مجموع الأسهم: تسعة أسهم،
*
*يلاحظ أن الفريضةَ هنا قَصُرت لأن مجموع الأسهم* *تسعة أقل من أصل المسألة* *اثنا عشر ،  فيرد الباقي على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم عدا الزوجة .
فنجعل أصل المسألة* *مخرج  فرض مَنْ لا يُرَدُّ عليه* *ثلاثة ،ويُعْطَى فرضُهُ، وباقي التركة بعد استبعاد نصيب الزوجة ، يقسم على * *ثلاثة ، يقسم بنسبة فروض الجدة والأختين لأم أي بنسبة : اثنين إلى أربعة التي هي سهامهم  ، أي بنسبة واحد إلى اثنين -وذلك بأن قسمنا كل رقم على اثنين فلا تغير في النسبة .*
*فيكون للجدة سهم ،وللأختين سهمان.
**وبهذا نكون  قد أعطينا كل واحدة منهن فرضها مع    حصتها   من الرد .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الرابع والثلاثون 
الكتاب صفحة 87؛88
* *نماذج محلولة(هـ)**سؤال1:مات  عن: زوجة,وبنت , وأخ شقيق, والتركة سبعون جنيها منها عشرون جنيها دينا على  الأخ فصالح الأخ الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير تنازل الورثة له عن  الدين فما نصيب كل وارث؟
الجواب:تقسم  أولا على فرض عدم التخارج فالمسألة قبل خراج الأخ من 8 للزوجة منها 1  وللبنت 4 وللأخ الشقيق الباقى وهو 3 ثم نطرح نصيب الأخ من أصل المسألة  هكذا:8-3=5فيجعل هذا الباقى أصلا للتركة ويوزع على الزوجة والبنت بالنسبة  التى كانت بين سهامهما قبل التخارج فيجعل أخماسا , للزوجة 1 وللبنت4.

سؤال2: ترك شخص 7 أخوات؟
الجواب:يجعل أصل المسألة عدد الرؤوس وهو 7.


سؤال3:مات عن: بنت صلبية, وبنت ابن؟
الجواب:      1/2          1/6
                      3من6         1من6وترد إلى4التى 
                                      هى مجموع السهام
                                       وتقسم بنسبة3إلى1

سؤال4:مات عن:زوجة, وثلاث أخوات شقيقات
الجواب:مخرج فرض الزوجة وهو4يجعل أصل المسألة,وللزوجة منها واحد والباقى للأخوات.

سؤال5:مات عن: زوجة, أخوين لأم, أم
الجواب:           1/4      1/3      1/6أصل المسألة 12
                     3         4         2 وترد إلى4
          فتصبح   1         2         1



**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
**السؤال الأول:مات عن: زوجة,وبنت , وأخ شقيق, والتركة سبعون جنيها منها عشرون جنيهًا دينًا على الأخ ،فصالح الأخ الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير تنازل الورثة له عن الدَّين فما نصيب كل وارث؟
الإجابة:
تقسم التركة أولًا على فرض عدم التخارج ،ثم يُطرح سهم الخارج من العدد الذى صحت منه المسألة ،ويجعل الباقي أصلا للمسألة، ثم يقسم ما يبقى من التركة بعد إخراج بدل الصلح على الباقيين من الورثة بنسبة سهامهم.
 *الزوجة : الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
* البنت:النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
 الأخ الشقيق: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس،فهو أولى رجل ذكر في هذه المسألة.
أصل المسألة : ثمانية
أسهم كل وارث:
 *الزوجة : الثمن : واحد سهم
* البنت:النصف: أربعة أسهم
 الأخ الشقيق: الباقي :ثلاثة أسهم 
صالح الأخ الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير تنازل الورثة له عن الدين عشرون جنيها .
فنطرح نصيب الأخ ،أي الثلاثة أسهم؛ من أصل المسألة 
هكذا:ثمانية  -ثلاثة = خمسة
فيُجْعَل هذا الباقي -خمسة- أصلاً للمسألة,ثم نطرح مقدار الدَّين عشرون جنيه  من أصل التركة سبعون،فيتبقى لباقي الورثة خمسون جنيه .

هكذا:سبعون -عشرون = خمسون جنيهًا 
فيجعل هذا الباقي -خمسون-أصلا للتركة أي قيمة التركة ؛ ويوزع على الباقين بحيث تكون النسبة بين الأنصباء بعد الصلح كالنسبة بينهم قبله :
فيوزع الأصل الجديد  خمسة كالآتي:
 *الزوجة : الثمن : واحد سهم
* البنت:النصف: أربعة أسهم
قيمة السهم = قيمة التركة على عدد الأسهم 

قيمة السهم =خمسون  على خمسة = عشرة 
نصيب كل وارث = قيمة السهم في عدد أسهم الوارث
نصيب الزوجة :عشرة  في واحد = عشرة جنيهات
نصيب البنت:عشرة  في أربعة = أربعون جنيهًا 

***************** 
**السؤال الثاني : توفي شخص وترك : 7 أخوات؟
الجواب:
على فرض أن الأخوات من جهة واحدة فقط ،أي أنهن إما شقيقات ،وإما لأب، وإما لأم .
*الأخوات الشقيقات أو لأب: لهن الثلثان فرضًا يقسم بينهن بالسوية؛ لتعددهن وعدم وجود عاصب لهن في درجتهن. والباقي ردًّا.
وإنْ كُنَّ :أخوات لأم : لهنَّ الثلث فرضًا يقسم بينهن بالسوية، لتعددهنَّ .والباقي ردًّا.
يجعل أصل المسألة عدد الرؤوس وهو سبعة .وتقسم عليهن التركة بالسوية وبذا تكون التركة وُزِّعَت عليهنَّ فرضًا وردًا 
******************* 
**السؤال الثالث: مات عن: بنت صلبية, وبنت ابن؟
الحل:
*البنت الصلبية : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها؛ وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها. 
*بنت الابن : السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنات .
ويأخذا الباقي ردًّا  بنسبة فروضهما 
أصل المسألة : ستة
أسهم الورثة:
*البنت الصلبية : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم 

*بنت الابن : السدس : واحد سهم 
مجموع الأسهم: أربعة،يلاحظ أن المسألة قاصرة ،أي عدد الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة،أي فروض الورثة لم تستغرق التركة ، فما بقي من التركة يرد على البنت الصلبية وبنت الابن بنسبة إرثهما.
وذلك بجعل أصل المسألة مجموع أسهم الورثة: أي أصل المسألة أصبح : أربعة : للبنت الصلبية ثلاثة ولبنت الابن واحد .
************** 
**السؤال الرابع:مات عن:زوجة, وثلاث أخوات شقيقات
الحل:
*الزوجة :الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
*الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود عاصب لهن في درجتهن ،يقسم بينهن يالسوية.
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشر
أسهم الورثة:

*الزوجة :الربع:ثلاثة أسهم

*الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات : الثلثان:ثمانية أسهم 
مجموع الأسهم : ثلاثة + ثمانية = احدى عشرة 
المجموع أقل من أصل المسألة ،أي المسألة قاصرة ،فيرد باقي التركة على أصحاب الفروض عدا الزوجين بنسبة فروضهم
.أي يُرد الباقي على :الأخوات الشقيقات :
نجعل أصل المسألة مخرج من لا يرد عليه أي مخرج فرض الزوجة أي :أربعة.
للزوجة :سهم / للثلاث أخوات الشقيقات : ثلاثة أسهم. فرضًا وردًّا.
**السؤال الخامس:5**:مات عن: زوجة,و أخوين لأم,و* *أم.
الحل:
*الزوجة* : *الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
* **الأخوان لأم: الثلث فرضًا لتعددهما، يقسم بينهما بالسوية
*الأم: السدس فرضًا ،محجوبة حجب نقصان من الثلث للسدس لتعدد الإخوة .
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشرة 
أسهم كل ورارث:

*الزوجة : الربع :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأخوان لأم: الثلث : أربعة أسهم 
*الأم: السدس: سهمان 
مجموع الأسهم= تسعة أسهم ، يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة،أي المسألة قاصرة، فيرد الباقي على أصحاب الفروض عدا الزوجة .
وذلك بأن نجعل أصل المسألة مخرج فرض الزوجة أي أربعة ،
للزوجة : سهم واحد 
والثلاثة أسهم الباقية تقسم على باقي الورثة بنسبة فرضيهما- الثلث/السدس ،أي بنسبة اثننين إلى واحد
أي: ثلاثة في ثلث للأخوين لأم ، و ثلاثة في سدس للأم.
ثم توحيد المقامات والبسوط الناتجة هي النسب المرادة
 الأخوان لأم:سهمان
*الأم: سهم واحد*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*تمارين(هـ)**بين نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتى:*
*1-مات   عن:أم, وأخ لأم, وعم, والتركة 45جنيها منها بساط قيمته 15 جنيها, وصالح   العم الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير أخذ هذا البساط.*
*2-مات عن:9أخوات لأب.*
*3-مات عن:بنت, وبنت ابن.*
*4-ماتت عن:زوج, وثلاث بنات.*
*5-مات عن:زوجة , وجدة, وأختين لأم.*

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح*
*1-مات  عن:أم, وأخ لأم, وعم, والتركة 45جنيهًا، منها بساط قيمته 15 جنيها, وصالح  العم الورثة على أن يخرج من التركة فى نظير أخذ هذا البساط.
الحل:
أولًا حل المسألة عند عدم التخارج ؛لنعرف أسهم الخارج من التركة.
*الأم : الثلث فرضًا ،لعدم تعدد الإخوة،ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث، ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين.
*الأخ لأم: السدس فرضًا لانفراده .
*العم: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس ،بعد أصحاب الفروض.
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارث:
***الأم : الثلث :سهمان 
*الأخ لأم: السدس: سهم واحد  .
*العم: الباقي:ثلاثة أسهم 
*
*يطرح سهم الخارج من العدد الذى صحت منه المسألة ،ويجعل الباقي أصلا للمسألة، ثم يقسم ما يبقى من التركة بعد إخراج بدل الصلح على الباقيين من الورثة بنسبة سهامهم ؛كالآتي: 
أصل المسألة بعد طرح أسهم الخارج: ثلاثة 
*
**الأم : الثلث :سهمان 
*الأخ لأم: السدس: سهم واحد  .
باقي التركة التي تقسم على الورثة الحاليين:
خمسة وأربعين - خمسة عشرة = ثلاثون جنيه 
قيمة السهم= ثلاثون على ثلاثة = عشرة جنيهات
نصيب الأم=* *عشرة  في اثنين = عشرين جنيهًا 
**نصيب* *الأخ لأم**=* *عشرة  في واحد =* *عشرة جنيهات
**~~~~*~~~*
*-مات عن:تسع أخوات لأب.
الحل 
التسع أخوات لأب : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهنَّ وعدم وجود عاصب لهنَّ في درجتهنَّ، والباقي ردًا ، يقسم بينهنَّ بالسوية 
*
*~~~~*~~~*
*مات عن:بنت, وبنت ابن.
الحل: 
*البنت : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*بنت الابن: السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنات .
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارثة: 
***البنت : النصف : ثلاثة أسهم
*بنت الابن: السدس: واحد سهم 
مجموع الأسهم: أربعة
** يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة،أي المسألة قاصرة، فيرد الباقي على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم
فنجعل أصل المسألة :أربعة.
***البنت :  ثلاثة أسهم
*بنت الابن:  واحد سهم
وبذا يكون التركة وُزِّعَت عليهما فرضًا وردًّا.
**~~~~*~~~ 
**-ماتت عن:زوج, وثلاث بنات.
الحل:
*الزوج : الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*الثلاث بنات : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهنَّ وعدم وجود عاصب لهنَّ في درجتهِنَّ ،يقسم بينهنَّ بالسوية .
أصل المسألة:اثنا عشرة
أسهم الورثة:
*
**الزوج : الربع :ثلاثة أسهم.
*الثلاث بنات : الثلثان:ثمانية أسهم 
*مجموع الأسهم: إحدى عشرة 
*يلاحظ أن :**مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة ،أي المسألة قاصرة ،فيرد باقي التركة على أصحاب الفروض عدا أحد الزوجين بنسبة فروضهم
.أي يُرد الباقي على* *الثلاث بنات بالسوية،فيأخذْن  َ الثلثين فرضًا والباقي بعد فرض الزوج ردًّا .
بأن نجعل أصل المسألة مخرج فرض من لايرد عليه أي مخرج فرض الزوج أي أربعة.
فيعطى الزوج سهم من الأربعة ، وباقي الأسهم ثلاثة، توزع على* *الثلاث بنات بالسوية ، وبذا يكنَّ أخذْنَ فرضهن والباقي ردًّا 
*
*~~~~*~~~* 
*-مات عن:زوجة , وجدة, وأختين لأم.
الحل:
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
*الجدة: السدس فرضًا لعدم وجود الأم -إجماعًا .
الأختين لأم :الثلث* *فرضًا لتعددهما.
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشرة 
أسهم الورثة :
*
**الزوجة: الربع :ثلاثة أسهم.
*الجدة: السدس :سهمان .
الأختين لأم :الثلث: أربعة أسهم .
مجموع الأسهم: تسعة أسهم .
*
*يلاحظ أن :**مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة ،أي المسألة قاصرة ،فيرد باقي التركة على أصحاب الفروض عدا أحد الزوجين بنسبة فروضهم.
أصل المسألة : تسعة ننقص منه أسهم الزوجة* 
*ثلاثة أسهم، يتبقى : ستة أسهم ،تقسم بين باقي الورثة بنسبة فروضهم فرضًا وردًّا ،كالآتي:*
**الجدة: السدس :سهمان .
الأختين لأم :الثلث: أربعة أسهم .
وبذا تكون التركة وزعت فرضًا وردًّا على مستحقيها.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الخامس والثلاثون 
الكتاب صفحة 89 - 90
* *مقاسمة الجد للإخوة**عرف  أن حكم الجد عند أبى حنيفة الإمام كالأب فلا يرث معه الإخوة والأخوات  شيئًا,أما عند الصاحبَيْنِ(1)في  ث الإخوة والأخوات مع الجد, ولتوضيح ذلك  نقول:إذا لم يوجد ذو سهم مع الجد والإخوة كان للجد أفضل الأمرين ثلث جميع  المال ,أو مقاسمة الإخوة  كأحدهم, ومع الإناث يكون له ضعف نصيب الأخت  ,ويدخل فى القسمة الإخوة لأب مع الإخوة الأشقاء تقليلا لنصيب الجد,وإن وجد  ذو سهم كان للجد أفضل الأمور الثلاثة:سدس المال كله ,أو ثلث ما يبقى بعد  فرض ذى السهم,أوالمقاسم   .
ــــــــ
(1)رأى الصاحبين فى الجد هو  أيضًا مذهب مالك والشافعي وجرى العمل فى المحاكم على توريث الإخوة والأخوات  مع الجد بالطريقة التى بينتها المادة 22 من قانون المواريث, وجعلت هذه  المادة للجد مع الإخوة والأخوات لأبوين أو لأب حالتين:
الأولى:إذا كان الموجود من  الإخوة والأخوات ذكورًا فقط أو ذكورًا أو إناثا عصبن مع البنت,أو بنت الابن  فيقاسمهم  الجد كأخ-ولا يدخل فى المقاسمة حينئذ من كان محجوبًا من الإخوة  والأخوات لأب.
الثانية:إذا كان الموجود لأخوات لم يعصبن بالذكور, أو مع البنت,أو بنت الابن ورث الجد بطريق التعصيب فيأخذ الباقى بعد أصحاب الفروض.
ويشترط فى حالة المقاسمة وحالة  الإرث بالتعصيب ألا يحرم الجد من الإرث أو ينقص عن السدس فإن حرم أو نقص  عن السدس اعتبر صاحب فرض بالسدس.

**أمثلة المقاسمة إذا لم يوجد ذو سهم**1-ترك الميت جدًا,وأخًا شقيقًا,وأختًا لأب فتكون المسألة من5 للجد منها 2 والباقي للأخ الشقيق ولا تأخذ الأخت لأب شيئًا لأنها محجوبة بالأخ الشقيق,وإنما دخلت فى المقاسمة لتقليل نصيب الجد.
وفى هذه الصورة المقاسمة خير للجد من ثلث جميع المال.


2-ترك الميت جدًّا, وثلاثة إخوة.
ففي هذه الصورة يكون الثلث خيرًا له, لأن المقاسمة تعطيه ربعًا فقط.
3-ترك الميت :جدًّا, وأربع أخوات.
وفى هذه الصورة تكون المقاسمة والثلث سواء, لأن الأربع برجلين.
 
**تنبيهان**الأول:الأخوات  لأب وأم أو لأب يصرن عصبة مع الجد فلا يبقى لهن فرض إلا فى المسألة  الأكدرية,وأما الأخت الواحدة لأب وأم مع الجد فلا تزيد على النصف ولا  تنقص(1)عنه مع وجود الأخوات لأب أوالإخوة لأب أو هما معا.
الثاني:مع وجود الجد والأخوات الشقيقات لا ترث الأخوات لأب شيئًا إلا إذا وجدت شقيقة واحدة وبقي شىء فيعطى للأخوات لأب.
مثال(1):ترك  الميت جدًّا وأختًا شقيقة وأختًا لأب,فالجد يأخذ نصف المال لاعتباره  أختين، والنصف الأخر تأخذه الأخت الشقيقة ولم يبق شىء للأخت لأب.
ـــــــــــــ
(1)المراد أن الشقيقة الواحدة لا تنقص عن النصف بسبب وجود الأخوات لأب أو الإخوة لأب معها وإن كان يجوزأن ينقص عن النصف بسبب آخربأن يكون نصيب الأخت الشقيقة المنفردة أو التي  معها أو أكثرمن الأب أقل من النصف بمقتضى مقاسمة الجد, مثال ذلك:مات شخص  عن:أم ,وجد لأب,وأخت شقيقة,وأخت لأب,فللأم السدس,والباقى نصف للجد والنصف  الآخر للأخت الشقيقة تعصيبا وهو أقل من النصف.
**
**مثال(2):ترك الميت جدا وأختا شقيقة وأختين لأب.
فالمسألة من خمسة يعطى للجد منها اثنان وللأخت الشقيقة اثنان ونصف وللأختين لأب نصف.

 

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
**عُرِفَ أن حكمَ الجدِّ عند أبي حنيفة الإمام كالأب فلا يرث معه الإخوة والأخوات شيئًا،أي أن الجد يحجب الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب حجب حرمان .

* *أما عند الصاحبَيْنِ ومذهب مالك والشافعي :
* *توريث الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب مع الجد كالآتي:
=إذا لم يوجد ذو سهم  أي لم يوجد صاحب فرض مع الجد والإخوة ؛كان للجد أفضل الأمرين ثلث جميع المال ,أو مقاسمة الإخوة  كأحدهم ،أي لو كانوا الإخوة ذكورًا فقط فيرث الجد  ثلث التركة أو يقاسمهم بالتعصيب ؛يقسم بينه وبين الإخوة بالسوية، ولو وجدت أخوات مع الجد فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين على ألا يقل نصيبه عن ثلث التركة.
* *ويدخل فى القسمة الإخوة لأب مع الإخوة الأشقاء تقليلا لنصيب الجد. 
* *=وإن وجد ذو سهم كان للجد أفضل الأمور الثلاثة:سدس المال كله ,أو ثلث ما يبقى بعد فرض ذى السهم,أوالمقاسمة.

* *للجد مع الإخوة والأخوات لأبوين ،أو لأب حالتين:
الأولى:إذا   كان الموجود من الإخوة والأخوات ؛ذكورًا فقط، أو ذكورًا وإناثًا، أو  إناثا عُصِّبْنَ مع  البنت,أو بنت الابن ،فيقاسمهم  الجد كأخ-ولا يدخل فى  المقاسمة حينئذ من كان  محجوبًا من الإخوة والأخوات لأب.
الثانية:إذا  كان الموجود أخوات لم يعصَّبْنَ بالذكورِ, أو لم يعصبْنَ مع البنت,أو بنت  الابن، ورث الجد بطريق التعصيب فيأخذ الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض.
ويشترط فى حالة المقاسمة وحالة  الإرث بالتعصيب ألا يُحرم الجدُّ من الإرث أو ينقص عنسدس  التركة ،فإن حرم أو نقص  عن السدس ؛اعتبر صاحب فرض بالسدس.
* *أمثلة المقاسمة إذا لم يوجد ذو سهم**1-توفي وترك : جدًّا,وأخًا شقيقًا,وأختًا لأب.
الحل:
الحجب: الأخت لأب محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق ،لقوة قرابته للمتوفى.
توزيع التركة
* *لا يوجد ذو سهم من غير الإخوات ،  أي لا يوجد صاحب فرض مع الجد والأخ  والأخت لأب؛ لكن على هذا المذهب نُدخِل  الأخت لأب المحجوبة ؛ في المقاسمة؛ كأنها وارثة لتخسير الجد ،فتأخذ نصف نصيب الذكر .
فلو جعلنا أصل المسألة: خمسة كان للجد سهمان ،والأخ الشقيق سهمان ،والأخت لأب سهم .
وعند توزيع التركة بالفعل نُعْطِي نصيب  الأخت لأب ،للأخ الشقيق :لأنها محجوبة به .
فيُعْطَى الجدٌّ : سهمان 
والأخ الشقيق :ثلاثة أسهم .

* *وفى هذه الصورة المقاسمة خير للجد من ثلث جميع المال.
* ************
* * 2-توفي وترك : جدًّا, وثلاثة إخوة.
الحل
لا يوجد ذو سهم  أي لا يوجد صاحب فرض مع الجد ،وتوزع التركة بين الجد والثلاثة إخوة على أنه أخ لهم أي بالسوية أي بالمقاسمة لنقارن بينها وبين ثلث التركة.
ففي هذه الصورة يكون الثلث خيرًا له, لأن المقاسمة تعطيه ربعًا فقط.
فيُعْطَى الجدُّ : ثلثَ جميع المال أي ثلث التركة كلها 
ويُعْطَى  الثلاثة إخوة : باقي التركة ،تقسم بينهم بالسوية لأنهم ذكور فقط.** 

3-توفي وترك :جدًّا, وأربع أخوات.
الحل
لا يوجد ذو سهم  أي لا يوجد صاحب فرض من غير الأخوات؛ مع الجد ،وتوزع التركة بين الجد والأربع أخوات على أنه أخ لهم أي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، أي بالمقاسمة لنقارن بينها وبين ثلث التركة.
فلو فرضنا المسألة ستة أسهم ،يكون للجد :سهمان، ولكل أخت : سهم 
 وفى هذه الصورة تكون المقاسمة والثلث سواء, لأن الأربع برجلين.
فيُعْطَى الجدُّ : ثلثَ جميع المال أي ثلث التركة كلها 
ويُعْطَى الأربع أخوات: باقي التركة ،تقسم بينهنَّ بالسوية لأنهنَّ إناث فقط.**تنبيهان**التنبيه الأول:الأخوات  لأب وأم ،أو لأب فقط ؛ يصرن عصبة مع الجد فلا يبقى لهن فرض إلا فى المسألة  الأكدرية.
كما هو واضح في المسألة السابقة ،فالأربع أخوات ورثن مع الجد للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
وأما الأخت الواحدة لأب وأم أي الشقيقة ،مع الجد ؛فلا تزيد على النصف ولا  تنقص عنه مع وجود الأخوات لأب أوالإخوة لأب أو هما معا.المراد أن الشقيقة الواحدة لا تنقص عن النصف بسبب وجود الأخوات لأب أو الإخوة لأب معها ،وإن كان يجوزأن ينقص عن النصف بسبب آخر.بأن يكون نصيب الأخت الشقيقة المنفردة أو التي  معها واحد أو أكثرمن الأب ؛أقل من النصف بمقتضى مقاسمة الجد.
مثال ذلك:مات شخص  عن:أم ,وجد لأب,وأخت شقيقة,وأخت لأب.
فللأم :السدس. 
الجد :يأخذ  نصيبه من مشاركة الإخوة جميعًا أشقاء أو لأب 
 للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
 الأخت الشقيقة :نكمل للشقيقة فرضها وهو النصف أو نعطيها باقي التركة إن كان الباقي دون النصف وهو بالفعل دون النصف .لذا لم يتبق شيئٌ للأخت لأب
التنبيه الثاني:مع وجود الجد والأخوات الشقيقات لا ترث الأخوات لأب شيئًا؛ إلا إذا وجدت شقيقة واحدة وبقي شىء فيعطى للأخوات لأب.
 *مثال: توفي وترك : جدًّا ،وأختًا شقيقة ،وأختًا لأب.

الجد: يقاسم الأختين للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين  إن كان هذا يعطيه أكثر من الثلث وإلا أخذ الثلث ،فلو فرضنا أن التركة أربعة أسهم :  فيأخذ الجد سهمين لأنه كأختين .
ثم: 
نكمل للأخت الشقيقة فرضها وهو النصف، أو نعطيها  باقي التركة   إن كان الباقي دون النصف وهو بالفعل دون النصف ؛لذا لم يبق شيء للأخت لأب  ،  أي أنها تأخذ مما كان سيأخذه الإخوة  لأب عند المقاسمه مع الجد، ثم إن   تبقى شىءٌ بعد النصف فهو للأخت لأب ،وسبق بيان أن الأخت لأب لم يبق لها شيء.
**ـــــــ
* * مثال آخر:توفي وترك : جدًّا ،وأختًا شقيقةً ،وأختين لأب.
الحل:
يأخذ الجد :نصيبه من مشاركة الإخوة جميعًا أشقاء أو لأب 
 للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين،إن كان هذا يعطيه أكثر من الثلث وإلا أخذ الثلث ،وفى هذه المسألة المشاركة أفضل للجد 

نكمل للشقيقة فرضها وهو النصف، أو نعطيها  باقي التركة إن كان الباقي دون النصف أي أنها تأخذ مما كان سيأخذه الإخوة  لأب عند المقاسمه مع الجد ،ثم إن تبقى شىءٌ بعد النصف فهو للأخوات لأب.
 فالمسألة من خمسة  التي هي عدد الرؤوس : الجد رأسان لأنه ضعف الأخت، وكل أخت تُعد رأسًا ،وهن ثلاث أخوات واحدة شقيقة واثنتان لأب ،يُعطى للجد منها اثنان.
توزيع الأسهم:
*الجد : سهمان  
*للأخت الشقيقة :اثنان ونصف ، نصف الأسهم الذي هو فرضها. ويتبقى نصف سهم نعطيه للأختين لأب .
*الأختان لأب : نصف سهم.
* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الكتاب
* *الكتاب صفحة 1 9 
*  *ب-أمثلة المقاسمة إذا وجد ذو سهم**1-تركت المرأة:زوجًا, وجدًّا, وأخًا
                   1/2  ،  1/2
فالمقاسمة خير للجد لأنه ينال بها ربع المال.
2-ترك الميت:جدا, جدة, أخوين, أختا:
                     1/6
وهنا خير للجد أن يأخذ ثلث الباقى.
3-ترك الميت: جدا, جدة, بنتا, أخوين:
                      1/6  1/2 
وهنا خير له أن يأخذ سدس جميع المال.


**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الشرح
**أمثلة المقاسمة إذا وجد ذو سهم
1-توفيت وتركت :زوجًا، وجدًّا، وأخًا
الحل:
الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة

* *الجد:الباقي بعد نصيب الزوج ،يقسم بينه وبين الأخ الشقيق بالسوية ،فيكون للجد : ربع التركة بالمقاسمة وهذا أفضل حال له في هذه المسألة.
*تفصيل ذلك:
إذا كان فى الورثة جد مع إخوة أشقاء أو  لأب فى وجود صاحب فرض :فيرث الجد بأفضل حال من ثلاثة: =الأول: أن يشارك الإخوة  جميعًا أشقاء أو لأب للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
=الثاني :أن يأخذ ثلث الباقي بعد  أصحاب الفروض.
=الثالث: أن يأخذ سدس المال كله، وفى هذه المسأله المشاركة  أكثر له فيرث بالمشاركه.
 
* **ربع التركة بالمقاسمة أو المشاركة ؛أكبر من :ثلث الباقي ، وأكبر من :سدس المال كله .
 
* *2-توفي وترك :جدًّا, وجدة, وأخوين, وأختا.
الحل:
الجدة : السدس فرضًا للإجماع 
 الجد : 
* *إذا كان في الورثة جد مع إخوة أشقاء أو  لأب فى وجود صاحب فرض فيرث الجد بأفضل حال من ثلاثة:
الأول أن يشارك الإخوة  جميعًا أشقاء أو لأب للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
والثاني: أن يأخذ ثلث الباقي بعد  أصحاب الفروض
والثالث: أن يأخذ سدس المال كله .
وفى هذه المسأله ثلث الباقي  أكثر له فيرث ثلث الباقي
* * * الجد: ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب الجدة، لأنه هو الأربح له
*الأخوان والأخت : باقي التركة يقسم بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
***************
**3- توفي وترك : جدًّا, وجدة, وبنتا, وأخوين.
الحل:
الجدة : السدس فرضًا للإجماع 
البنت: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
*الجد:
* *إذا كان فى الورثة جد مع إخوة أشقاء أو  لأب فى وجود صاحب فرض :فيرث الجد بأفضل حال من ثلاثة: =الأول: أن يشارك الإخوة  جميعًا أشقاء أو لأب للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
=الثاني :أن يأخذ ثلث الباقي بعد  أصحاب الفروض.
=الثالث: أن يأخذ سدس المال كله.
* *وفى هذه المسأله سدس  المال كله أكثر له فيرث سدس المال

*   **الأخوان: باقي التركة بالسوية.

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*الكتاب ص: 93

* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
*المسألة الأكدرية**لم سميت بذلك؟:لأنها واقعة امرأة من بنى أكدر فنسبت إلى قبيلة تلك المرأة.
صورتها:تركت المرأة: زوجًا, وأمًّا, وجدًّا, وأختًا لأبٍ.
                          1/2  1/3   1/6       1/2
وللزوج  النصف, وللأم الثلث, وللجد السدس, وللأخت النصف ثم يضم الجد نصيبه إلى  نصيب الأخت ويقسمان للذكر ضعف الأنثى وذلك لأن المقاسمة خير له-أصل المسألة  من 6وتعول إلى9.
وإنما جعلت الأخت هنا صاحبة فرض ابتداء لئلا تحرم من الميراث وعصبة بالجد انتهاء لئلا تزيد عن نصيب الجد.

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
* * الشرح
** من المسائل المتعلقة بباب الجد والإخوة : مسألة الأكدرية .
*قِيلَ : إنَّمَا سُمِّيَتْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأَكْدَرِيَّة  َ ، لِتَكْدِيرِهَا لِأُصُولِ  زَيْدٍ فِي  الْجَدِّ- وقيل :لأنها واقعة امرأة من بني أكدر فنُسِبَت إلى قبيلة تلك المرأة. ; فَإِنَّهُ أَعَالَهَا ، وَلَا عَوْلَ عِنْدَهُ فِي مَسَائِلِ  الْجَدِّ ، وَفَرَضَ لِلْأُخْتِ مَعَهُ ، وَلَا يُفْرَضُ لَأُخْتٍ مَعَ  جَدٍّ ، وَجَمَعَ سِهَامَهُ وَسِهَامَهَا ، فَقَسَمَهَا بَيْنَهُمَا ،  وَلَا نَظِيرَ لِذَلِكَ .المغني لابن قدامة  »  كتاب الفرائض» باب ميراث الجد-مسألة الأكدرية هنا
 وذلك  لأن الأصل عند زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه  في باب الجد والإخوة ، أن لا يفرض للأخوات معه  ، ولا يرث  الإخوة شيئًا إذا لم يبق إلا السدس ، لكنهم استثنوا هذه الصورة . الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
وهي زوج وأم وجد وأخت شقيقة أو لأب .
فَلِلزَّوْجِ  النِّصْفُ ، وَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ ،  وَلِلْجَدِّ السُّدُسُ
وبذلك تكون الأنصباء قد  استغرقت أصحاب الفروض ، فتسقط الأخت لأنه لم يبق شيءٌ للمقاسمةِ ،لأن زيد لا يفرض للأخوات ؛فاستثنى زيد هذه المسألة  من أصله في ميراث الجد مع الإخوة، فورّث الأخت مع الجد بالفرض، ففرض لها  النصف،ولكن يؤدي  التقسيم إلى زيادة حصة الأخت على الجد، ولما كان للجد ضِعف الأخت  إذا  اجتمعا، فيجب أن يجمع نصيب الأخت ونصيب الجد، ثم يقتسماه، للذكر ضعف   الأنثى.
وقالوا :لِلْأُخْتِ النِّصْفُ ، فتعول المسألة ثم نعيد التقسيم ، فنجمع نصيب الجد الذي هو السدس   ونصيب الأخت  الذي هو النصف مع بعضهما ؛ ليقتسماهما تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .مقتبس من الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي 
- هنا - 
 وإنما جُعِلَتِ الأختُ هنا صاحبة فرض ابتداء لئلا تُحرم من الميراث، وعصبة بالجد انتهاء لئلا تزيد عن نصيب الجد.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس والثلاثون 
 الكتاب 95 - 99.
**
**المناسخة
**تعريفها:المناسخة هي أن ينقل نصيب بعض الورثة بموته قبل القسمة إلى من يرث منه- فإذا مات بعض الورثة قبل القسمة:
1-فإذا كان ورثة الميت الثاني هم ورثة الميت الأول ولم يقع تغيير في القسمة فإن المال يقسم قسمة واحدة.
مثال  ذلك:ترك شخص: بنين وبنات من امرأة واحدة، ثم ماتت إحدى البنات ولا وارث  لها سوى هؤلاء الإخوة والأخوات لأب وأم ،فإنه يقسم مجموع التركة للذكر مثل  حظ الأنثيين قسمة واحدة.

2-إذا  كانت ورثة الميت الثاني غير ورثة الميت الأول فيلزم أن تصحح مسألة الميت  الأول بالطرق السابقة ويُعطى سهام كل وارث من هذا التصحيح, ثم تصحح مسألة  الميت الثاني فإن انقسمت سهام الميت الثاني على ورثته فلا حاجة إلى الضرب  ويُكتفَى بالتصحيح الأول.
مثال ذلك:  ترك شخص أخا وأختا لأب وأم.ثم مات الأخ عن ابنين- فالمسألة الأولى من  3  ،للأخ منها2 ،وهي تنقسم على ورثته فتصح المسألة الثانية أيضًا.
وإن  لم تنقسم سهام الميت الثاني على ورثته فإما أن يكون بين سهامه وبين العدد  الذي صحت منه مسألة ورثته موافقة أو تداخل .أو بين سهامه وبين هذا العدد  مباينة.
فإذا كان بين السهام وهذا العدد موافقة أو تداخل فاضرب وفق هذا العدد الذي صحت منه المسألة الأولى ينتج ماتصح منه المسألتان.
مثال ذلك:كما فى أصل المسألة،ترك شخص أخا,وأختا لأب,وأم ،ثم مات الأخ عن أم وابن.
**الجواب**مسألة الميت الأول:
       أخ              أخت            أصل المسألة 3 
       2 ،               1              ما تصح منه المسألتان 9  
      6،                 3               بعد تصحيح المسألتين
**مسألة الميت الثاني:
     أم ،              ابن
                    الباقي.    أصل المسألة 6
     1 ،              5
وتوضيح  ذلك أن بين سهام الأخ وهي 2 وبين العدد الذى صحت منه مسألة ورثته وهو 6  تداخل فتضرب وفق 6 وهو 3 فى العدد الذي صحت منه مسألة الميت الأول وهو 3  ينتج 9 ومنه تصح المسألتان.
فإذا  أردت أن تعرف نصيب كل وارث بعد هذا التصحيح فمن كان له شيء من المسألة  الأولى يأخذه مضروبا في وفق الثانية وهو 3 فيكون نصيب الأخ هكذا:3×2=6
ويكون نصيب الأخت هكذا:3×1=3.
ومن كان له شيء من المسألة الثانية يأخذه مضروبا فى وفق سهام المورث وقد كانت سهام الأخ 2 فيكون وفقها 1 فيكون نصيب الأم هكذا:1×1=1
ويكون نصيب الابن هكذا:5×1=5.

وإن  كان بين سهام الميت الثاني وبين العدد الذي صحت منه مسألة ورثته مباينة  فاضرب هذا العدد كله في العدد الذي صحت منه مسألة الميت الأول ينتج ماتصح  منه المسألتان.
مثال ذلك:ترك شخص: أخا وأختا لأب وأم,ثم مات الأخ عن بنت وابنين.
**الجواب**..... سنجيب بالتفصيل في الشرح إن شاء الله

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
  الشرح
المناسخة
**تعريفها:المناسخة هى أن ينقل نصيب بعض الورثة بموته قبل القسمة إلى من يرث منه- فإذا مات بعض الورثة قبل القسمة:
الصورة الأولى:فإذا كان ورثة الميت الثاني هم ورثة الميت الأول ،ولم يقع تغيير فى القسمة فإن المال يقسم قسمة واحدة.
مثال ذلك:توفي شخصٌ وترك : بنين وبنات؛ من امرأة واحدة أي أشقاء . ثم ماتت إحدى البنات ،قبل توزيع التركة ،ولا وارث لها سوى هؤلاء الإخوة والأخوات لأب وأم أي الأشقاء  ..
فإنه يقسم مجموع التركة للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين قسمة واحدة ، أي  في مسألة واحدة للأحياء دون المتوفاة الثانية ،أي لو كان عدد البنات في  المسألة الأولى ثلاثة والأبناء ثلاثة ، ثم توفيت بنت من الثلاثة ، فنوزع  التركة كلها على ابنتين وثلاثة أبناء للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين دون حاجة لعمل  مسألة لكل متوفى، لأن ورثة الميت الثاني هم ورثة الميت الأول .
*الصورة الثانية :
إذا  كان ورثة الميت الثاني غير ورثة الميت الأول، فيلزم أن تصحح مسألة الميت  الأول بالطرق السابقة ،ويُعطى سهام كل وارث من هذا التصحيح.
ثم تصحح مسألة  الميت الثاني: فإن انقسمت سهام الميت الثاني على ورثته فلا حاجة إلى الضرب  ويكتفَى بالتصحيح الأول.
مثال  ذلك: توفي شخصٌ وترك :أخًا ،وأختًا لأبٍ  وأم، أي أشقاء .ثم مات الأخ عن ابنين.
فالمسألة الأولى:
 الأخ الشقيق والأخت الشقيقة : التركة كلها تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
فلو جعلنا أسهم العصبة عدد الرؤوس أي ثلاثة :
الأخ : سهمان ،والأخت : سهم واحد
ثم توفي الأخ الشقيق وترك ابنين 
وورثته الابنان فقط لأنهما يحجبان الأخت .لكل ابن سهم. 
وأسهم الأخ المتوفى- اثنان - تنقسم على ورثته فتصح المسألة الثانية أيضًا.

=وإن  لم تنقسم سهام الميت الثاني على ورثته :
فإما أن يكون بين سهامه وبين العدد  الذي صحت منه مسألة ورثته موافقة أو تداخل .أو بين سهامه وبين هذا العدد  مُباينة.
فإذا كان بين السهام وهذا العدد موافقة أو تداخل فاضرب وفق هذا العدد الذى صحت منه المسألة الأولى ينتج ماتصح منه المسألتان.
مثال ذلك:كما في أصل المسألة:ترك شخص: أخًا,وأختًا لأب وأم  ،أي أشقاء .ثم مات الأخ عن أم وابن.
مسألة المتوفى الأول:
توفي عن: أخ وأخت أشقاء.
الأخ الشقيق والأخت الشقيقة : التركة كلها تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
 أصل المسألة عدد الرؤوس أي ثلاثة :
الأخ الشقيق : سهمان 
الأخت الشقيقة : سهم 

*ثم مات الأخ عن أم وابن.
الأم : السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
الابن :الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس
أصل المسألة : مقام  صاحب الفرض أي مقام فرض الأم أي :ستة .
الأم : السدس : سهم واحد من ستة 
الابن :الباقي : خمسة أسهم باقي الستة .
 لتصحيح المسألة: 
*نبذة تذكيرية :
=التَّوافق :  -        هو اجتماع عددين أو أكثر ، لايقبل أحدهما القسمة على الآخر قسمة صحيحة لكننا نجد بينهما قواسم مشتركة . 
-        وعندئذ فإننا نستخرج القاسم المشترك الأكبر بين العددين  ، ويسمى ناتج قسمة كل من العددين على القاسم المشترك الأكبر : الوِفْق . 
-        مثال : القاسم المشترك الأكبر للعددين 8 ، 12  هو 4 . 

**التداخل : 
-        هو أن يوجد عددان أو أكثر : ينقسم العدد الأكبر على الأصغر قسمة صحيحة من غير باقٍ 
-        أو يُقال : إذا كررنا الأصغر عددًا من المرات حصلنا على العدد الأكبر ، وإذا طرحنا الأصغر من الأكبر عددًا من المرات أفناه . 
-        ونلاحظ هنا أن العددين بينهما علاقة تداخل، وبينهما قواسم مشتركة ،ولهذا فإن كل عددين متداخلين متوافقين أيضًا ؛ولا عكس أي ليس كل عددين متوافقين متداخلين .
**
 =نلاحظ العلاقة بين أسهم المتوفى الثاني اثنان ؛ وأصل مسألة ورثته ستة. العلاقة بين العددين علاقة تداخل:اثنان تدخل في الستة ووفقهما ثلاثة، أي لو ضربت الاثنان في ثلاثة ينتج ستة.
فنضرب ثلاثة في أصل المسألة الأولى لتصح المسألتان ،فيصبح أصل المسألة الأولى : ثلاثة الذي هو الأصل الأول للمسألة الأولى في ثلاثة :الذي هو وفق الأصلين الأولى والثانية فيصير أصل المسألة الأولى تسعة ،للأخ ستة وللأخت ثلاثة ،بعد التصحيح.
تصحيح المسألة الثانية: 
ومن كان له شيء من المسألة الثانية يأخذه مضروبًا فى وفق سهام المورث " الأخ"
قد كانت سهام الأخ اثنان ، فيكون وفقها واحد
 نصيب الأم : سهم  في واحد ينتج واحد
الابن  : خمسة في واحد ينتج خمسة .
ك: 
=وإن   كان بين سهام الميت الثاني في المسألة الأولى ، وبين العدد الذي صحت منه  مسألة ورثته ، أي المسألة الثانية،مباينة  فاضرب هذا العدد كله في العدد  الذي صحت منه مسألة الميت الأول ينتج ماتصح  منه المسألتان.
*مثال ذلك: توفي شخصٌ وترك :أخًا وأختا لأب وأم ،أي أشقاء,ثم مات الأخ عن :بنت ،وابنين.
**الجواب
**مسألة الميت الأول:
الأخ والأخت الأشقاء: لهما التركة كلها تعصيبًا توزع بينهما بالتفاضل ،أي للذكر مثلُ حظِّ الأنثيين.
عدد الأسهم : ثلاثة
الأخ الشقيق : سهمان 
الأخت الشقيقة: سهم 
ثم مات الأخ عن :بنت ،وابنين .
البنت ،والابنان : لهم التركة كلها تعصيبًا توزع بينهما بالتفاضل ،أي للذكر مثلُ حظِّ الأنثيين.
أصل المسألة : عدد الرؤوس: أي: خمسة
البنت : سهمٌ من خمسة أسهم .
الابنان : أربعة أسهم من خمسة أسهم .
والآن نريد نوزع أسهم المسألة الأولى الخاصة بالمتوفى الثاني :الأخ ،على ورثته :البنت والابنين .
العلاقة بين :أسهم الأخ في المسألة الأولى : اثنان ، وأسهم ورثته في المسألة الثانية :خمسة. بين الرقمين  : اثنان ، خمسة، تباين .
فنصحح المسألتين كالآتي:
نضرب أصل المسألة الأولى : ثلاثة في أصل المسألة الثانية :خمسة ينتج خمسة عشر سهمًا .
فنوزع الخمسة عشرة في المسألة الأولى كالآتي:
من كان له شيء من المسألة  الأولى ،يأخذه مضروبًا في جميع العدد الذي صحت منه المسألة الثانية وهوخمسة كالآتي:  
الأخ الشقيق : سهمان في خمسة يساوي  عشرة
الأخت الشقيقة: سهم في خمسة يساوي  خمسة 
المسألة الثانية: 
من كان له شيء من المسألة الثانية يأخذه مضروبًا فى جميع سهام المورث وهو الأخ وقد كانت سهامه اثنين ،كالآتي:
 البنت : سهمٌ في اثنين تساوي اثنين 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الأسـئلة
**س1:ماهو التخارج؟وماحكمه  ؟وكيف تقسم التركة على الباقين؟وضح ذلك بالأمثلة من واقع الكتاب؟
س2:عرف الرد,ثم بين هل يرد على الزوجين؟
ومتى يكون ذلك ؟ وضح إجابتك بالأمثلة؟
س3:اذكر أحوال الجد مع الأخوة عند الصاحبين,مالك والشافعى مبيناً أى الحالات أفضل بالنسبة للجد؟
س4:ماحكم الأخوات الشقيقات مع الجد؟أو كن لأب فقط؟وهل ترث الأخوات لأب مع وجود الأخوات الشقيقات مع الجد؟وضح ذلك بالأمثلة؟
س5:مامعنى المناسخة؟وماحكم من مات من الورثة قبل القسمة؟ وضح ذلك بالأمثلة؟
تترك الإجابة للطالب من خلال الكتاب 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع والثلاثون* 

*  الكتاب:100 - 101 .*

*ميراث الخنثى**تعريفه:الخنثى هو من له آلة الرجال وآلة النساء معًا,أو ليس له شيء منهما أصلا.

حكمه فى الميراث:إن تبين أنه ذكر يرث ميراث الذكر,وإن تبين أنه أنثى يرث ميراثها,وإن لم يتبين فهو الخنثى المشكل.

وحكمه:أنه يعامل بأسوأ الحالتين.

مثال ذلك:إذا تركت المرأة زوجًا ،وأما، وأختا لأم ،وخنثى لأب.
 فالمسألة من ستة وتصح منها,إذا جعلت الخنثى ذكرا:فللزوج نصفها وهو   ثلاثة,وللأم سدسها وهو واحد,وللأخت لأم السدس أيضا وهو واحد,فيبقى واحد هو   للخنثى بالعصوبة لكونه أخا لأب وإن جعلته أنثى كان أختا لأب,وحينئذ تعول   المسألة إلى ثمانية,ثلاثة منها للزوج,وواحد للأم,وواحد للأخت لأم,وثلاثة   للخنثى لكونها صاحبة النصف.
ومن الظاهر أن 3 من 8 أكثر من 1 من 6 فنعطيه فى هذه الحالة ميراث الذكر لأنه الأقل.
وإذا كان  يرث في إحدى الحالتين ويحرم في الأخرى يعتبر محروما.
مثال   ذلك:تركت المرأة زوجا,وأختا شقيقة,وخنثى لأب,فإنه إذا جعل أنثى كان له  سهم  من سبعة وإن جعل ذكرا لم يكن له شيء فيعتبر فى هذه الحالة ذكرا(1).
هذا كله عند الإمام, وعند الصاحبين له نصف مجموع نصيبي الذكر والأنثى.

ــــــــــــــ
(1)عند الشافعي يعطى الخنثى المشكل ومن معه أخس التقديرين حتى ينكشف الحال,
مثال   ذلك:ترك شخص أخا شقيقا وولدا خنثى فلا شيء للأخ لاحتمال كون الخنثى ذكرا   فيحجب الأخ وللخنثى نصف المال لاحتمال أنه أنثى ويوقف النصف الباقي إلى   انكشاف الأمر.
وأما مذهب مالك فيوافق مذهب الصاحبين من الحنفية.

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *   الشرح
**تعريفه:الخنثى هو من له آلة الرجال وآلة النساء معًا,أو ليس له شيء منهما أصلا.* * حكمه فى الميراث:إن تبين أنه ذكر يرث ميراث الذكر,وإن تبين أنه أنثى يرث ميراثها,وإن لم يتبين فهو الخنثى المشكل.
* *فالخنثى قسمان :* *" الخنثى غير المشكل "  وهو من يوجد فيه علامات تميز ذكورته أو أنوثته . وطالما حصل التمييز والتحديد " أذكر " هو أو " أنثى " فلا إشكال في الميراث . ويعامل بحسب حاله 
ـ القسم الثاني : 
" الخنثى المشكل "  وهو من لا يوجد فيه علامات تميز ذكورته أو أنوثته ، ولا يُرْجَى اتضاح حاله.
وحكمه: أنه يعامل بأسوأ الحالتين -على خلاف بين العلماء- .
مثال  ذلك:توفيت وتركت :زوجًا ،وأمًّا، وأختا لأم ،وخنثى لأب.
الحل :على فرض أن الخنثى ذكر ،فيكون أخًا لأب:
*الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة 
*الأخت لأم : السدس فرضًا لانفرادها 
*الخنثى الذكر- أخ لأب: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس 
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارث:
الزوج: النصف :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأم : السدس :سهم
*الأخت لأم : السدس :سهم 
*الخنثى الذكر- أخ لأب: الباقي :سهم
الحل :على فرض أن الخنثى أنثى ،فتكون أختًا لأب:
*الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة 
*الأخت لأم : السدس فرضًا لانفرادها 
*الخنثى الأنثى- أختًا لأب: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارث:
الزوج: النصف :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأم : السدس :سهم
*الأخت لأم : السدس :سهم 
*الخنثى الأنثى- أختًا لأب: النصف :ثلاثة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم = ثمانية . فالمسألة عالت 
فنصيب الخنثى كذكر: واحد من ستة ، ونصيبه كأنثى: ثلاثة من ثمانية.نعطيه أسوأ الحاليين أي أقل النصيبين طالما أنه مشكل ولا يتضح حاله،فنعطيه فى هذه الحالة ميراث الذكر لأنه الأقل.
=وإذا كان الخنثى يرث فى إحدى الحالتين، ويحرم فى الأخرى ،يعتبر محرومًا ،لأنها أسوأ الحالين .
مثال  ذلك: توفيت امرأة وتركت : زوجًا,وأختًا شقيقة,وخنثى لأب.
الحل :على فرض أن الخنثى ذكر ،فيكون أخًا لأب:
*الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأخت الشقيقة : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*الخنثى الذكر- أخ لأب: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس 
أصل المسألة: اثنان 
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوج: النصف :سهم 
*الأخت الشقيقة : النصف :سهم 
*الخنثى الذكر- أخ لأب:لاشيء لأن الفروض استغرقت التركة فلم يتبق شيء للعصبة .
=الحل :على فرض أن الخنثى أنثى ،فتكون أختًا لأب:*الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأخت الشقيقة : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*الخنثى الأنثى- الأخت لأب: السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو إجمالي فرض الأخوات 
أصل المسألة :ستة 
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوج: النصف:ثلاثة*الأخت الشقيقة : النصف :ثلاثة
*الخنثى الأنثى- الأخت لأب: السدس: سهم 
مجموع الأسهم :ثلاثة ،ثلاثة،واحد = سبعة
المسألة عالت لسبعة .
فنصيب الخنثى كذكر: لاشيء ، ونصيبه كأنثى: سهم.فنعطيه أسوأ الحالين أي أقل النصيبين طالما أنه مشكل ولا يتضح حاله ولا يُرجى اتضاح حاله،فنعطيه فى هذه الحالة ميراث الذكر لأنه الأقل أي لا شيء .
= هذا كله عند الإمام, وعند الصاحبين له نصف مجموع نصيبي الذكر والأنثى.
 *عند الشافعي يعطي الخنثى المشكل ومن معه أخس التقديرين حتى ينكشف الحال.
مثال ذلك:ترك شخص :أخا شقيقًا ،وولدا خنثى .
فلا شىء للأخ لاحتمال كون الخنثى ذكرًا فيحجب الأخ وللخنثى نصف المال لاحتمال أنه أنثى ويوقف النصف الباقي إلى انكشاف الأمر.وأما مذهب مالك فيوافق مذهب الصاحبين من الحنفية.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب

صفحة  : 102 ، 103
نماذج محلولة "و"  
** سؤال1:ترك : أمًّا ,وأخًا شقيقًا,وأختًا لأم, وجدًّا,فمن يرث؟ومن لا يرث؟وما نصيب كل وارث؟
 الجواب:
للأم السدس فرضًا لوجود عدد من الإخوة,والباقي يقسم مناصفة بين الجد والأخ  الشقيق, وهنا المقاسمة خير للجد لأنه ينال بها5/2ولا شك أن هذه أفضل له من  ثلث الباقي وأفضل أيضًا من سدس جميع التركة وأما الأخت لأم فلا شيء لها  لحجبها بالجد.

سؤال2:مات عن زوجة,أم ,أخت شقيقة,ثم ماتت الزوجة عن أخ شقيق, وأخت شقيقة؟
الجواب:نصحح مسألة الميت  الأول فأصل مسألته من 12وتعول إلى 13 للزوجة 3 وللأم 4 وللأخت الشقيقة6- ثم  نصحح مسألة الميت الثاني فنجد أنها تصح من 3 وسهام الزوجة من التصحيح  الأول 3 وهي تنقسم على ورثتها فيكون للأخ 2 وللأخت 1 فيُكتفى بهذا التصحيح.
**-103-**سؤال3:مات عن أخت شقيقة,أخ شقيق خنثى,أخ لأب.
الجواب:إذا جعل الخنثى ذكرًا كانت التركة بينه وبين الأخت بالتعصيب فيكون له 2/3 التركة وللأخت 1/3 التركة.
ولا شيء للأخ لأب لحجبه  بالأخ الشقيق,وإذا فرض الخنثى أنثى كان للأختين 2/3 التركة فيكون له 1/3  التركة وظاهر أن هذا أسوأ الحالتين بالنسبة للخنثى فتقسم التركة على  اعتباره أنثى ويُعطى الباقي للأخ لأب.

**الشرح 
 ~~~~~*~~~~~ 
***سؤال1:توفي وترك : أمًّا ,وأخًا شقيقًا,وأختًا لأم, وجدًّا,فمن يرث؟ومن لا يرث؟وما نصيب كل وارث؟
 الجواب:
الحجب: الأخت لأم : محجوبة حجب حرمانٍ بالأصلِ المذكرِ أي بالجدِّ
الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة حتى ولو كان بعضهم محجوبًا، فإنه يؤثر في ميراثِها فتُحجب حجب نقصانٍ من الثلث إلى السدس .
الأخ الشقيق : الباقي تعصيبًا، ويقاسمه الجد هذا الباقي بالسوية كأخ له .
أصل المسألة: ستة.
الأم : سهم واحد 
العصبة "أي الجد والأخ الشقيق" خمسة أسهم تقسم بينهما بالسوية . للجد :سهمان ونصف ،وللأخ الشقيق: سهمان ونصف.
=ونقارن بين ميراث الجد بالمقاسمة مع الأخ الشقيق ،وسدس التركة ، وثلث الباقي من التركة بعد نصيب أصحاب الفروض ،ونعطي الجد النصيب الأحظ أي الأوفر  أي الأكثر .
وهنا المقاسمة خير للجد لأنه ينال بها "سهمينِ ونصف" من إجمالي ستة أسهم ، ولا شك أن هذه أفضل له من ثلث الباقي وأفضل أيضًا من سدس جميع التركة.


*سؤال2:مات عن: زوجة, وأم , وأخت شقيقة,ثم ماتت الزوجة عن أخ شقيق, وأخت شقيقة؟
الجواب
نحل مسألة الميت الأول ونصححها إن احتاجت تصحيح ،ثم نحل مسألة المتوفى الثاني ونصححها إن احتاجت تصحيح، كالآتي:
= مسألة المتوفى الأول: 
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.
*الأم: الثلث فرضًا ،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، وعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين، وعدم تعدد الإخوة .
*الأخت الشقيقة: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
أصل المسألة : اثنا عشر سهمًا 
أسهم الورثة:
*الزوجة: الربع :ثلاثة أسهم 
*الأم: الثلث : أربعة أسهم
*الأخت الشقيقة: النصف : ستة أسهم  
مجموع الأسهم: ثلاثة ،أربعة ،ستة = ثلاثة عشرة .
يلاحظ أن المسألة عالت من اثني عشرة إلى ثلاثة عشرة 

= مسألة المتوفى الثاني:
توفيت عن : أخ شقيق وأخت شقيقة 
يلاحظ أن ورثة المتوفى الأول غير ورثة المتوفى الثاني .
*الأخ والأخت الأشقاء :لهما تركة المتوفاة كلها تعصيبًا بالتفاضل أي للذكرِ مثلُ حظِّ الأنثيينِ.
أصل المسألة : ثلاثة :
الأخ الشقيق : سهمان 
الأخت الشقيقة : سهم 
يلاحظ أن المسألتين لاتحتاجان تصحيح ، فأسهم الزوجة في المسألة الأولى ثلاثة  وهي تنقسم على ورثتها ،وأصل مسألة ورثتها في المسألة الثانية ثلاثة ،وهى تنقسم على ورثتها  فيكتفى بهذا التصحيح.

*سؤال3:مات عن :أخت شقيقة,وأخ شقيق خنثى,وأخ لأب.
الجواب:
نحل المسألة على فرض الخنثى أنثى، ثم نحلها على فرض الخنثى ذكر،ونقارن بين الحلين ونعطي الخنثى أسوأ الحالين
أولاً: الحل على فرض أن الخنثى أنثى:
 فتكون المسألة: توفي عن: أختين شقيقتين ،وأخ لأب
تقسم كالآتي:
الأختان الشقيقتان : ثلثا التركة فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما.
الأخ لأب :الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس .
أصل المسألة: ثلاثة أسهم
أسهم كل وارث: 
الأختان الشقيقتان :سهمان لكل واحدة منهما سهم 
الأخ لأب : سهم

ثانيًا:الحل على فرض أن الخنثى ذكر:
فتكون المسألة: توفي عن: أخت شقيقة وأخ شقيق -الخنثى- ،وأخت لأب.
الحل:الأخت لأب محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق.
الورثة:
*الأخت الشقيقة والأخ الشقيق : لهما التركة كلها تعصيبًا للذكرِ مثلُ حظِّ الأنثيين.
أصل المسألة: ثلاثة: 
الأخت الشقيقة: سهم
الأخ الشقيق "الخنثى" سهمان 
*نقارن بين ميراث الخنثى في الحالين ونعطيه أقلهما:
ميراث الخنثى على فرض أنوثته: سهم من ثلاثة
ميراث الخنثى على فرض ذكوريته: سهمان من ثلاثة
وظاهر أن هذا أسوأ الحالتين بالنسبة للخنثى الحل على فرض أنه أنثى،  فتقسم التركة على اعتباره أنثى ويُعطى الباقي للأخ لأب.أي نعتمد الحل الأول بالنسبة لجميع الورثة .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن والثلاثون*
*الكتاب صفحة : 103*
* تمارين "و"
* *بين نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتي:
 1-توفي عن: أم,وجد,وأخ شقيق.
 2-توفي عن: أخ شقيق,وأخ لأب,وجد.
 3-توفي عن: أختين لأب,جد,أخ لأم.
 4-توفي عن: زوجة,أخت لأب,أخوين لأم,ثم ماتت الأخت لأب عن ثلاثة أبناء.
5-توفي عن :أم,أخت لأب,أخ لأب خنثى,عم.

**~~~~~*~~~~~
* *الشرح 
~~~~~*~~~~~
* *
بين نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتي:
 1-توفي عن: أم,وجد,وأخ شقيق. 
الإجابة:
يوجد صاحب فرض مع الجد والأخ الشقيق :
فيرث الجد بأفضل حال من ثلاثة:
 =الأول: أن يشارك الإخوة  جميعًا أشقاء أو لأب للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
=الثاني :أن يأخذ ثلث الباقي بعد  أصحاب الفروض.
=الثالث: أن يأخذ سدس المال كله.
أولًا الحل بمشاركة الجد للأخ الشقيق:
الأم:ثلث التركة فرضًا 
الأخ الشقيق والجد: يتقاسما باقي التركة بالسوية 
أصل المسألة: ثلاثة
الأم : سهم 
الأخ والجد : سهمان لكل واحدٍ منهما سهم من  إجمالي ثلاثة أسهم.
نفترض أن التركة : 42000 جنيه 
قيمة السهم: 42000 على ثلاثة = أربعة عشر ألف
 نصيب الأم = أربعة عشر ألف في واحد = أربعة عشر ألف
نصيب الأخ = أربعة عشر ألف في واحد = أربعة عشر ألف 
نصيب الجد =أربعة عشر ألف في واحد = أربعة عشر ألف
= سدس التركة : 
اثنان وأربعون ألف على ستة = سبعة آلاف .
=ثلث باقي التركة:
اثنان وأربعون ألف ناقص نصيب الأم على ثلاثة
اثنان وأربعون ألف ناقص أربعة عشر ألف = ثمانية وعشرون ألف على ثلاثة =  9333.3
الخلاصة:
=نصيب الجد من المقاسمة :أربعة عشر ألف جنيه

= سدس التركة= سبعة آلاف 

=ثلث باقي التركة = 9333.39333.3 9333.3
الأحظ للجد المقاسمة :: أربعة عشر ألف جنيه ، فيُعطى الجد نصيبه من المقاسمة كما هو موضح في تفصيل الحل.

~~~~~*~~~~~ 
2-توفي عن: أخ شقيق,وأخ لأب,وجد.
لا يوجد ذو سهم  أي لا يوجد صاحب فرض مع الجد ،وتوزع التركة بين الجد والأخوين  على أنه أخ لهم أي بالسوية أي بالمقاسمة ،لنقارن بينها وبين ثلث التركة.
الأصل أن الأخ لأب محجوب لوجود الأخ الشقيق ،لكن نورثه  ثم يحجبه الأخ الشقيق ويأخذ إرث الأخ لأب لتخسير الجد .
التركة تقسم على الثلاثة  بالسوية ، فلو كانت التركة ثلاثة أسهم ، توزع كالآتي:
الجد :سهم 
الأخ الشقيق :سهمان :سهمه وسهم الأخ لأب الذي حجبه الأخ الشقيق.
=ثلث التركة: أسهم التركة على ثلاثة 
ثلث التركة = ثلاثة على ثلاثة = واحد سهم
يلاحظ أن نصيب الجد من القاسمة هو نفسه نصيبة من ثلث التركة ،فيُعطى أيهما، لافرق .

~~~~~*~~~~~
3-توفي عن: أختين لأب,وجد,وأخ لأم.
الحل:
الأخ لأم: محجوبٌ حجب حرمانٍ بالأصل المذكر أي بالجد 
*يلاحظ أنه لا يوجد ذو سهم  أي لا يوجد صاحب فرض مع الجد ،وتوزع التركة بين الجد والأختين  لأب  بالمقاسمة على أنه أخ لهما بالمفاضلة  أي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ،لنقارن بينها وبين ثلث التركة.

الجد والأختين  لأب: التركة كلها للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين
أصل المسألة ثلاثة
الجد : سهمان
الأختين لأب :سهم يقسم بينهما بالسوية 
= ثلث التركة:
بفرض التركة ثلاثة أسهم: ثلثها : سهم واحد 
وفى هذه المسألة المقاسمة  أحظ وخير للجد من ثلث جميع المال.فنعطي للجد : سهمان ، وللأختين لأب: سهم يقسم بينهما بالسوية .
**~~~~~*~~~~~*
*4-توفي عن: زوجة، و أخت لأب، وأخوين لأم. ثم ماتت الأخت لأب عن ثلاثة أبناء.
الحل:
مسألة المتوفى الأول : -توفي عن: زوجة، و أخت لأب، وأخوين لأم.
الحل:
*الزوجة:الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
*الأخت لأب: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*الأخوان لأم: الثلث فرضًا لتعددهما يقسم بينهما بالسوية.
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشر  
أسهم الورثة:

*الزوجة:الربع :ثلاثة أسهم 
*الأخت لأب: النصف :ستة أسهم 
*الأخوان لأم: الثلث : أربعة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم: ثلاثة عشرة . المسألة عالت من اثني عشرة إلى ثلاثة عشرة .فنعتمد  الثلاثة عشرة كالأصل  جديد للمسألة .

مسألة المتوفى الثاني:الأخت لأب:
توفيت وتركت: ثلاثة أبناء.
تقسم تركتها عليهم بالسوية ،ولا يوجد انكسار في اسهمها من المتوفى الأول ،فتوزع الستة أسهم التي تخصها  من المتوفى الأول ؛على الثلاثة أبناء كل ابن سهمان.
**~~~~~*~~~~~*
*5-توفي عن :أم، وأخت لأب، وأخ لأب خنثى، وعم.
الحل: 
نحل المسألة مرة على أن الخنثى ذكر، ومرة أخرى على أن الخنثى أنثى ،ثم نعطي الخنثى أقل النصيبين،  على فرض أن الخنثى مُشْكِل لايُرجَى ظهورُ حالِهِ.
=الحل على فرض أن الخنثى ذكر:
الحجب: العم :محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ لأب الخنثى،لأنه أقرب منه درجة للمتوفى .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأم: السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة
*الأخت لأب والأخ لأب الخنثى: الباقي تعصيبًا للذكرِ مثلُ حظِّ الأنثيينِ .
أصل المسألة: ستة 
أسهم كل وارث: 
*الأم: السدس :سهم واحد
*الأخت لأب والأخ لأب الخنثى: الباقي:خمسة أسهم 
يوجد تباين بين عدد الرؤوس -ثلاثة - وعدد الأسهم فنصحح المسألة بأن نضرب عدد الرؤوس -ثلاثة - في عدد أسهمهم :خمسة .فينتج خمسة عشرة سهمًا. ولكي لاتتغير النسب نضرب سهم الأم أيضًا في ثلاثة فينتج ثلاثة للأم .
وكذلك أصل المسألة ستة في ثلاثة ينتج :ثماني عشرة 
الخلاصة: نصيب الأخ لأب الخنثى : عشرة أسهم من إجمالي ثماني عشرة سهم 

=الحل على فرض أن الخنثى أنثى:
توفي عن :أم، وأخت لأب، وأخت لأب خنثى، وعم.
الحل:

*الأم: السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة
 *الأختان لأب : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما.
*العم: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة :ستة.
أسهم كل وارث: 
*الأم: السدس: سهم واحد 
*الأختان لأب : الثلثان :أربعة
أي الخنثى كأنثى : سهمان من إجمالي ستة أسهم 
 *العم: الباقي: سهم واحدُ.
نضرب أصل المسألة ثلاثة في ثلاثة لنستطيع المقارنة ينتج ثماني عشرة. 
ونضرب أسهم كل وارث في ثلاثة حتى لاتتغير النسب:

*الأم:سهم في ثلاثة = ثلاثة . 
*الأختان لأب  :أربعة في ثلاثة = اثنا عشرة
أي الخنثى كأنثى : ستة أسهم من إجمالي ثماني عشرة سهم 
 *العم: الباقي:واحدُ في ثلاثة = ثلاثة .
 
= خلاصة الفرض الأول : نصيب الأخ لأب الخنثى : عشرة أسهم من إجمالي ثماني عشرة سهم .

= خلاصة الفرض الثاني : نصيب الأخت لأب الخنثى : ستة أسهم من إجمالي ثماني عشرة سهم.
*نلاحظ أن النصيب الأقل :مع الفرض بكون الخنثى أنثى ،فنعتمد الحل بالفرض الثاني بكونها أنثى ،فنعطي الخنثى: ستة أسهم ،والأخت لأب الأخرى :ستة أسهم ،والعم :ثلاثة أسهم ، والأم: ثلاثة أسهم .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع والثلاثون
** الكتاب صفحة -**105- 11*0


*ميراث الحمل

**أكثرمدة الحمل:  سنتان عند الحنفية(1) لما روى عن عائشة رضى الله عنها "يبقى الولد فى رحم  أمه أكثر من سنتين ولو بظل مغزل" ومثل هذا لا يعرف إلا بالسماع منه صلى  الله عليه وسلم.
أقل مدة الحمل: ستة أشهراتفاقا لقوله تعالى"وَحَمْلُه   وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْرًا"2
وقوله تعالى"وَفِصَالُ  ُ فِى عَامَيّْنِ" فبقى للحمل ستة أشهر.
حكمه فى الميراث:يوقف  له عند أبى حنيفة نصيب أربعة(3) بنين أونصيب أربع بنات أيهما أكثر ويعطى  بقية الورثة أقل الأنصباء احتياطيا وقال محمد:يوقف له نصيب ثلاثة بنين أو  ثلاث بنات أيهما أكثر,
ــــــــ
(1)أكثره عند الشافعي ومالك وأحمد أربع سنين,وجرى القانون على أن أكثر مدة الحمل سنة شمسية مقدارها365يومًا.
(2)سورة الأحقاف آية رقم 15.
(3)هذا أيضًا رأي بعض  المالكية والمعتمد عندهم أنه تُوقف القسمة إلى الوضع مطلقا حتى ينكشف الأمر  ولا يعطى قبل الوضع أحد من الورثة شيئا سواء كان يرث على كل تقدير,أو يرث  على تقدير دون تقدير,ومذهب الشافعي أنه لا يدفع إلى أحد من الورثة شىء إلا  من كان له فرض لا يتغير بتعدد الحمل وعدم تعدده ويترك الباقي إلى أن يتضح  الحال لأن عدد الحمل لا ينضبط عنده ومذهب الحنابلة أنه يقدر الحمل باثنين  ويعامل بقية الورثة بالأضر ، بتقدير الذكورة فيهما أو في أحدهما أو  الأنوثة.
**-106-**وعند  أبي يوسف يوقف له نصيب ابن واحد أو بنت واحدة أيهما أكثر, وعليه  الفتوى,لأن الغالب ألا يكون فى البطن إلا حمل واحد فيبنى الحكم عليه ويأخذ  القاضي كفيلا من الورثة لأنه ربما كان الحمل أكثر من واحد.
**~~~~~*~~~~~ 
* *الشرح 
* * ~~~~~*~~~~~
**ميراث الحمل  
***شروط إرث الحمل : 
* *1 ـ تحقق وجوده في بطن أمه وقت وفاة مُوَرِّثِهِ .
 2 ـ أن يولد حيًّا ليكون أهلاً للمِلك . ويتحقق ذلك ولو بالاستهلال فقط ، ثم يموت.

* **دليل إرث الجنين : 
ـ عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ مرفوعًا " إذا استهل المولود صارخًا ورث " . رواه الإمام أحمد ـ وأبو داود في سننه صححه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في الإرواء ج : 6 / حديثرقم : 1707 / ص : 147 .
* عن جابر بن عبد الله ، والمِسْوَرِ بن مَخْرَمَة ؛ قالا : قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " لا يرث الصبىُّ حتى يستهلَّ صارخًا" .
قال : واستهلاله ، أن يبكي ، أو يصيح ، أو يعطس .صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2222 .
فمعنى استهلال المولود  بكاؤه عند ولادته برفع صوته، وقيل: معنى الاستهلال أن يوجد منه دليل  الحياة من بكاء أو عطاس أو حركة، ولا يختص بالبكاء؛ فالاستهلال بعد الولادة  دليل على انفصاله حيّا حياة مستقرة، وبه يتحقق الشرط الثاني.*  **أكثرمدة الحمل: سنتان عند الحنفية،
=تنبيه هام:
* *اقتباس:*
 *  لما  روى عن عائشة رضى الله عنها (يبقى الولد فى رحم أمه أكثر من سنتين  ولو بظل  مغزل) ومثل هذا لا يعرف إلا بالسماع منه صلى الله عليه وسلم.*



*
*معنى الكلام أن الحديث له حكم الرفع لرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . والحديث لم يعثر عليه  ولم نجد أي كلام لأي عالم يثبت هذا،وبالتالي نتوقف عن نسبته هذه .
*قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله "وهذه مسألة لا أصل لها إلا الاجتهاد ، والرد إلى ما عُرف من أمر النساء" انتهى الاستذكار" 7/170.ولمزيد تفصيل هنا الإسلام سؤال وجواب*
تيسير علم المواريث =هنا=

* **أكثر مدة حمل:
 عند الشافعي ومالك وأحمد: أربع سنين,وجرى القانون على أن أكثر مدة الحمل سنة شمسية مقدارها 365يوما.
*أقل مدة حمل :
ذهب جمهور الفقهاء إلى أن أقل مدة للحمل " ستة أشهر " ، أخذًا من قوله تعالى " وَوَصَّيْنَا  الإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا  وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاَثُونَ شَهْرًا" سورة الأحقاف  آية : 15 .

* *ثَلاَثُونَ شَهْرًا: أي سنتين ونصف .
* *وقوله تعالى " حَمَلَتْهُ أُمّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ  "سورة لقمان آية : 14 .
* *فإذا ذهب للفصال أي "الفطام " عامان ، لم يبق للحمل إلا ستة أشهر .

*حُكْمُه في الميراثِ :يُوقَفُ  له عند أبى حنيفة: نصيب  أربعة بنين أونصيب أربع بنات أيهما أكثر ؛لاحتمال أن يكون الحمل أكثر من  جنين ؛ ويُعطَى  بقيةُ الورثةِ أقلَّ الأنصباء احتياطيًا .

* *هذا  أيضًا رأي بعض المالكية ؛ولكن المعتمد عندهم أنه تُوقف القسمة إلى الوضع مطلقًا  حتى ينكشف الأمر، ولا يُعطى قبل الوضع أحدٌ من الورثةِ شيئًا ،سواء كان يرث على  كل تقدير,أو يرث على تقدير دون تقدير.
ومذهب الشافعي :أنه لا يُدفع إلى أحدٍ من   الورثةِ شىءٌ إلا من كان له فرض لا يتغير بتعدد الحمل وعدم تعدده ؛ويُترك   الباقي إلى أن يتضح الحال، لأن عدد الحمل لا ينضبط عنده. ومذهب الحنابلة: أنه  يُقدر الحملُ باثنينِ، ويُعامل بقيةُ الورثةِ بالأضرِّ ، بتقدير الذكورة فيهما أو في  أحدهما أو الأنوثة.
وقال محمد:يوقف له نصيب ثلاثة بنين أو  ثلاث بنات أيهما أكثر.

* *وعند  أبي يوسف :يُوقف للجنينِ نصيبُ ابنٍ واحدٍ أو بنتٍ واحدةٍ أيهما أكثر, وعليه  الفتوى,لأن الغالب ألا يكون فى البطن إلا حمل واحد فيُبنى الحكم عليه ويأخذ  القاضي كفيلا من الورثة لأنه ربما كان الحمل أكثر من واحد.
* *~~~~~*~~~~~**الكتاب
* *تصحيح مسألة الحمل**
إذا  كان وارث يتغير فرضه بتغير الحمل يعطى أقل نصيبه ويوقف له الباقي من نصيب  الآخر حتى ينكشف الأمر بوضع الحمل- ويتوصل إلى ذلك بتصحيح المسألة على  تقدير كون الحمل ذكرًا ومعرفة نصيب كل وارث.

وتصحيحها على تقدير كونه  أنثى ومعرفة نصيب كل وارث,ثم يضرب أحد التصحيحين فى الآخر إن كان بينهما  مباينة أو في وفقه إن كان بينهما موافقة والناتج تصح منه المسألتان.
فإذا أردت معرفة سهام وارث في مسألة الذكورة فاضربه فى تصحيح الأنوثة أو في وفقها.
فإذا أردت معرفة سهام وارث في مسألة الأنوثة فاضربه في تصحيح الذكورة أو في وفقها فيعطى الوارث أقل النصيبين ويوقف الباقي,
فإذا ظهر أن الحملَ مستحقٌ لجميعِ الموقوفِ أخذَهُ,وإلا أُعْطَى كلُّ وارثٍ ماوُقِفَ مِنه.
مثال ذلك:توفيت امرأة عن زوجها وأم حامل من أبيها.
**-108-
* *
* *الجواب**زوج       أم          حمل(أخ شقيق)   على       أصل المسألة من 6
1/2 ،      1/3      الباقي لأنه عصبه   تقدير
 3،         2،              1               كونه       بعد التصحيح الكلي
12        8              4                ذكرا
ـــــــــــــ
زوج      أم          حمل (أخت شقيقة)
1/2     1/3         1/2    على          ماتصح منه المسألتان24
3         2            3     تقدير          أصل المسألة من6وتعول
9         6            9   كونه أنثى       إلى 8بعد التصحيح الكلي
ـــــــــــــ
فنعطِي للزوج أقل نصيب  وهو9ونوقف منه 3 ونعطي للأم أقل نصيب وهو6 ونوقف منها 2ويأخذ القاضي كفيلا  على الأم بأن ترد ما يزيد عن نصيبها إذا ظهر تَعَدد الحمل لأنه بتعدد  الإخوة ينقص نصيبها من الثلث إلى السدس فإذا ظهر أن الحمل أنثى أخذت الأخت  ما وقف لها وهو9 وإن جاء ذكرا أخذ أربعة ورد إلى الزوج والأم ماكان موقوفًا  منهما.
**~~~~~*~~~~~ 
الشرح 
 ~~~~~*~~~~~ 
*
*تصحيح مسألة الحمل**
إذا  كان وارث يتغير فرضه بتغير الحمل يُعطَى أقل نصيبه ويوقف له الباقي من نصيب  الآخر حتى ينكشف الأمر بوضع الحمل- ويتوصل إلى ذلك بتصحيح المسألة على  تقدير كون الحمل ذكرًا ومعرفة نصيب كل وارث.


وتصحيحها   على تقدير كونه أنثى ومعرفة نصيب كل وارث,ثم يضرب أحد التصحيحين فى الآخر   إن كان بينهما مباينة أو في وفقه إن كان بينهما موافقة والناتج تصح منه   المسألتان.
فإذا أردت معرفة سهام وارث في مسألة الذكورة فاضربه فى تصحيح الأنوثة أو في وفقها.
فإذا أردت معرفة سهام وارث في مسألة الأنوثة فاضربه في تصحيح الذكورة أو في وفقها فيعطى الوارث أقل النصيبين ويوقف الباقي, فإذا ظهر أن الحملَ مستحقٌ لجميعِ الموقوفِ أخذَهُ,وإلا أُعْطَى كلُّ وارثٍ ماوُقِفَ مِنه.
مثال ذلك:توفيت امرأة عن :زوج، وأم حامل من أبي المتوفاة - أي الحمل شقيق للمتوفاة .
الحل:
نحل المسألة مرة على فرض أن الجنين ذكر ومرة أخرى على أن الجنين أنثى .
أولًا الحل على فرض أن الجنين ذكر: 
فتكون المسألة: 
توفيت امرأة عن :زوج،وأم ،وأخ شقيق .
الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
الأم: الثلث فرضًا 
الأخ الشقيق : الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارث:
الزوج: النصف :ثلاثة أسهم 
الأم: الثلث: سهمان 
الأخ الشقيق : الباقي: سهم واحد 
ثانيًا:  الحل على فرض أن الجنين أنثى:
فتكون المسألة: 
توفيت امرأة عن :زوج،وأم ،وأخت شقيقة .
الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
الأم: الثلث فرضًا 
الأخت الشقيقة : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارث:
الزوج: النصف :ثلاثة أسهم 
الأم: الثلث: سهمان 
الأخت الشقيقة : النصف:ثلاثة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم : ثمانية .عالت المسألة من ستة لثمانية 
نصحح المسألتين فنجعل أصل المسألتين واحد لنتمكن من مقارنة النصيبين ،فتصح المسألتان من أربعة وعشرين ،فنجعل أصل كل مسألة أربعة وعشرين كالآتي:
نضرب أصل المسألة الأولى في أربعة 
نضرب أصل المسألة الثانية في ثلاثة 

*أسهم كل وارث في المسألة الأولى بعد التصحيح :24

الزوج: النصف :ثلاثة في أربعة = اثنا عشر  
الأم: الثلث: سهمان في أربعة = ثمانية 
الأخ الشقيق : الباقي: سهم في أربعة = أربعة

 *أسهم كل وارث في المسألة الثانية بعد التصحيح :
الزوج: النصف :ثلاثة في ثلاثة = تسعة
الأم: الثلث: سهمان في ثلاثة = ستة 
الأخت الشقيقة :ثلاثة في ثلاثة = تسعة
=الخلاصة: 
نصيب الجنين على فرض أنه ذكر :أربعة أسهم
نصيب الجنين على فرض أنه أنثى:تسعة أسهم
فنوقف للجنين نصيبه الأحظ ،أي على فرض أنه أنثى :تسعة أسهم.
ونعطي كل وارث النصيب الأقل حتى يتضح أمر الجنين 
فنعطِي  للزوج أقل نصيب وهو: تسعة ونوقف منه ثلاثة ، ونعطي للأم أقل نصيب وهو: ستة ، ونوقف منها اثنين ويأخذ القاضي كفيلا على الأم بأن ترد ما يزيد عن نصيبها إذا ظهر تَعَدد  الحمل  أي لو كان الجنين توأم ، لأنه بتعدد الإخوة ينقص نصيبها من الثلث إلى السدس.
 فإذا ظهر أن الحمل  أنثى أخذت الأخت الشقيقة التي هي الجنين ما وُقِفَ لها وهو: تسعة أسهم  وإن جاء الجنين  ذكرا أخذ أربعة  أسهم ، ورُدَّ إلى الزوج  والأم ماكان موقوفًا منهما.

**~~~~~*~~~~~
* *الكتاب مع الشرح* * مسائل
 ـــــ1-الحمل إذا كان من الميت؛ يرث ويورث إذا ولدته زوجة الميت حيًا لسنتين-مذهب  الشافعي لأربع سنين والذي عليه عمل المحاكم أن الحمل لو ولد لتسعة أشهر أو  أقل من حين الوفاة استحق الميراث وإلا فلا,وهذا مذهب أحمد ابن حنبل-  أو أقل مالم تقر بانقضاء العدة,وإن جاءت به لأكثر من سنتين لا يرث الحمل  ولا يورث عنه لأن العلوق - أي حدوث الحمل -  حدث بعد الموت فلم يثبت  الميراث لعدم ثبوت النسب.
2-الحمل إذا كان من غير الميت بأن ترك الميت  امرأة حاملاً من أبيه أو جده أو غيرهما من الورثة إن جاءت به لستة أشهرأو  أقل من وقت الموت ورَثَ,
وإن جاءت به لأكثر من ستة أشهر لا يرث,لأن لم يتيقن وجود العلوق عند الموت،  ولا توجد ضرورة تقتضي تقدير وجوده لأن النسب ثابت من غير الميت.

3-كل وارث لا يتغير فرضه بتغير الحمل يعطى فرضه تامًا.
مثال ذلك:ترك الميت :جدة وامرأة حاملاً .فإنه يُعطى للجدة السدس لعدم تغير فرضها.
لأن الجدة لها السدس بالإجماع عن عدم الأم ولا علاقة لذلك بوجود الفرع الوارث أو نوعه .

4-كل وارث يسقط فى إحدى حالتي الحمل ولا يسقط فى الأخرى لا يُعطى شيئًا للشك فى استحقاقه.
مثال ذلك:ترك رجل :زوجة حاملاً,و أخًا,وعمًّا.
 فلا شىء للأخ ولا للعم لجواز كون الحمل ذكرًا، حتي يتبين أمر الحمل .
لأن القاعدة :أن الورثة يأخذون الأقل حتى يظهر أمر الجنين*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* المجلس الأربعون
 الكتاب صفحة 111 : 113* *ميراث المفقود
**تعريفه:المفقود هو الغائب الذي انقطع خبره ولا يدرى أحي هو أم ميت-ويحكم بموته,إذا لم يبق أحدٌ من أقرانِه فى بلده(1).
حكمه فى الميراث:لا  يرث منه أحد بل يوقف ماله حتى يتبين موته أو تمضي مدة يحكم فيها بموته كما  بينا,فإذا مضت المدة فماله لورثته الموجودين عند الحكم بموته,ولا شىء لمن  مات منهم قبل الحكم بذلك.
أما إذا مات من يرث منه المفقود فإنه يوقف له نصيبه من مال المورث وبعد الحكم بموته يرد ذلك الموقوف إلى وارث مورثه.
ـــــــــــــــ
(1)الذي  عليه عمل المحاكم أن المفقود يحكم بموته بعد أربع سنين,وهذا مذهب مالك  وأيضًا مذهب أحمد بن حنبل إذا كان الغائب فى سفر يغلب عليه الهلاك فيه كأن  غاب هذه المدة إثرغارة من الأعداء مثلا.
**
**وإذا  مات من يرث منه المفقود وأوردنا تقسيم التركة قبل الحكم بموته تصحح  المسألة على تقدير حياته ثم تصحح على تقدير وفاته,فإن كان بين التصحيحين  مباينة يضرب أحدهما فى الآخر فالناتج تصح منه المسألتان فإذا أردت معرفة  سهام أى وارث فى المسألة الأولى فاضربه فى تصحيح الثانية,وإذا أردت معرفة  سهام أي وارث في المسألة الثانية فاضربه في تصحيح الأولى,وبعد ذلك يعطى  الوارث الحاضر أقل الحاصلين ويجعل الباقي موقوفًا إلى أن يظهر حال المفقود.

مثال ذلك:تركت المرأة زوجا, وأختين لأب وأم.وأخا لأب وأم مفقودا.

**الجواب**زوج   أختان لأب   وأم  وأخ لأب  وأم مفقود   على      أصل المسألة من2
1/2      1/3                                       تقدير       التصحيح من8
 1         1                                         كونه      بعد التصحيح الكلي
 4         2                 2                      حيا        ماتصح منه
28       14               14                                 المسألتان56
ـــــــــ
زوج   أختان لأب   وأم   وأخ لأب   وأم مفقود
1/2      2/3                                      على     أصل المسألة من6
 3         4                                       تقدير      وتعول إلى 7
24       32                                  كونه ميتا      بعد التصحيح الكلي
ــــــــ
فموت  المفقود فى حق الأختين خير من حياته وحياته خير للزوج من موته ففي حق  الأختين تعتبر حياته ويعطيان أقل الحاصلين وهو 14 ويقف من نصيبهما 18,  ويعتبر فى حق الزوج موته فيعطى له 24 ويوقف له 4,فإذا ظهر أن المفقود حي  يدفع للزوج الأربعة الموقوفة ويعطى للمفقود 14 وإن ظهر أنه ميت يدفع إلى  الأختين الثمانية عشرة الموقوفة.

**~~~~~*~~~~~** الشرح
~~~~~*~~~~~
ميراث المفقود 
تعريفه:المفقودُ  هو الغائبُ الذي انقطع خبرُهُ ولا يُدرَى أحيٌّ هو أم ميتٌ -ويُحْكَمُ  بموتِهِ,إذا لم يبقَ أحدٌ  على قيد الحياة من أقرانِه - أي من الذين في مثل  عمره - فى بلده.
=الذي  عليه عمل المحاكم أن المفقود يُحكم بموته بعد أربع سنين,وهذا مذهب مالك  وأيضًا مذهب أحمد بن حنبل إذا كان الغائب فى سفر يغلُب عليه الهلاك فيه، كأن  غاب هذه المدة إثرغارة من الأعداء مثلًا.
=حكمه فى الميراث:لا  يرث منه أحدٌ  بل يُوقَفُ مالُهُ حتى يتبين موتُه ،أو تمضي مدة يُحكم فيها بموتِه كما   بينا,فإذا مضت المدة فماله لورثته الموجودين عند الحكم بموته,ولا شىء لمن  مات منهم قبل الحكم بذلك.
أما إذا مات من يرثُ منه المفقودُ؛ فإنه يوقف له -أي للمفقود -  نصيبَهُ مِنْ مالِ الموَرِّثِ ؛وبعد الحكم بموته - أي بعد الحكم بموت المفقود -  يُردُّ ذلك الموقوف إلى وارث مُوَرِّثِهِ.
وإذا  مات من يرثُ منه المفقودُ، وأوردنا تقسيم التركة قبل الحكم بموته- أي قسمت التركة قبل الحكم بموت المفقود - ،  تصحح المسألة  على تقدير حياته ثم تصحح على تقدير وفاته,فإن كان بين  التصحيحين مباينة  يضرب أحدهما فى الآخر فالناتج تصح منه المسألتان، فإذا  أردت معرفة سهام أي  وارث في المسألة الأولى فاضربه في تصحيح الثانية,وإذا  أردت معرفة سهام أي  وارث في المسألة الثانية فاضربه في تصحيح الأولى,وبعد  ذلك يُعطى الوارثُ  الحاضرُ أقلَّ الحاصلينِ، ويُجعلُ الباقي موقوفًا إلى  أن يظهر حال المفقود.
مثال ذلك:توفيت امرأة وتركت:  زوجًا, وأختين لأب وأم.وأخا لأب وأم مفقودًا.
الإجابة:على فرض حياة المفقود:
*الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأختان الشقيقتان والأخ الشقيق -المفقود:الباقي تعصيبًا  بعد أصحاب الفروض يقسم بينهم بالتفاضل أي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين  .
أصل المسألة : اثنان 
أسهم كل وارث :
 الزوج سهم ،والعصبة: سهم يقسم بينهم بالتفاضل .
يلاحظ أن هناك انكسار بين عدد أسهم العصبة وعدد رؤوسهم ،فبين رؤوس العصبة  وسهمهم تباين فنصحح المسألة ،نضرب عدد رؤوس  من انكسرت سهامهم - أربعة- في  أصل المسألة ، ثم في أسهم كل وارث لتصح .
فنضرب  أصل المسألة في أربعة
فيصير أصل المسألة : اثنان في أربعة = ثمانية 
*الزوج :سهم في أربعة = أربعة
*العصبة :سهم في أربعة = أربعة
كل أخت منهما :سهم ،والأخ المفقود سهمان 

=الإجابة:على فرض موت المفقود:
*الزوج: النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .
أصل المسألة: ستة
أسهم كل وارث :
*الزوج: النصف : ثلاثة أسهم
*الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان : أربعة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم = سبعة ، فالمسألة عالت من ستة أسهم إلى سبعة أسهم .
=مقارنة الأنصبة على حياة المفقود ،وموته:
لابد من تصحيح المسألتين لنستطيع المقارنة بين الأنصبة:
*أصل المسألة على الفرض الأول وهو حياة المفقود = 
ثمانية.
*أصل المسألة على الفرض الثاني  وهو موت المفقود =سبعة
= يلاحظ أن بين  الثمانية والسبعة تباين ، فنضربهما في بعض لتصح المسألتان ،أي : ثمانية في سبعة = ستة وخمسون 
فتوزع الأنصبة كالآتي: 
نضرب أسهم ورثة المسألة الأولى في سبعة 
ونضرب أسهم ورثة المسألة الثانية في ثمانية 
وذلك لأنه بعد التصحيح أصبح أصل المسألة الأولى :ستة وخمسون
وكذلك أصبح أصل المسألة الثانية : ستة وخمسون
*أسهم كل وارث في المسألة الأولى:
*الزوج : أربعة في سبعة = ثمانية وعشرون 
*الأختان الشقيقتان والأخ الشقيق -المفقود: أربعة في سبعة=  ثمانية وعشرون،توزع بين العصبة  بالتفاضل كالآتي:
كل أخت : سبعة أسهم 
والأخ المفقود : أربعة عشر سهمًا 
*أسهم كل وارث في المسألة الثانية:
*الزوج:  ثلاثة في ثمانية = أربعة وعشرون سهمًا 
*الأختان الشقيقتان: أربعة في ثمانية = اثنين وثلاثين سهمًا
تقسم بينهما بالسوية ،أي لكل أخت: ستة عشر
 المقارنة:
*الزوج:
ثمانية وعشرون: على فرض حياة المفقود
أربعة وعشرون: على فرض موت المفقود - √
 *الأختان الشقيقتان :
كل أخت: سبعة:على فرض حياة المفقود - √
 كل أخت :ستة عشر:على فرض موت المفقود
فنعطي كل وارث أقل النصيبين √، ويوقف له الباقي حتى يتضح أمر المفقود .
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*فموت  المفقود فى حق الأختين خير من حياته ،لأن أكثر بموته 
وحياة المفقود خير للزوج من موته ،لأن نصيب الزوج حال حياة المفقود أحظ أي أكثر .
ففي حق  الأختين :تعتبر حياته،أن نعاملهما على فرض حياة المفقود ؛لأنه الأخسر أي الأقل لهما، ويعطيان أقل الحاصلين وهو أربعة عشر -كل أخت سبعة، ويوقف من نصيبهما  ثمانية عشر** التي هي باقي الاثنين والثلاثين,
**ويعتبر  فى حق الزوج :موت المفقود ،أي نعامل الزوج على فرض موت المفقود، فيُعطى له أربعة وعشرون ،ويوقف له أربعة باقي الثمانية والعشرين * *.
**فإذا  ظهر أن المفقود حي: يدفع للزوج :الأربعة الموقوفة ،ويعطى للمفقود أربعة عشر.  وإن ظهر أن المفقود ميت :يدفع إلى الأختين :الثمانية عشرة الموقوفة**.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* المجلس الحادي والأربعون
 الكتاب - والشرح-
صفحة 114 : 115 
**ميراث المرتد 

**إذا مات المرتد أو قُتل أو لحق بدار الحرب وحَكَمَ القاضي بلحاقه، فما اكتسبه فى حال إسلامه فهو لورثته المسلمين,وما اكتسبه فى حال ردته يوضع فى بيت المال ،هذا عند الإمام,وعندهما:الكَ  سْبَانِ جميعًا لورثته المسلمين,وما اكتسبه بعد اللُّحوق بدارِ الحربِ فهو فَيء بالإجماع- وكَسْب المرتدة مطلقًا لورثتها بالاتفاق,هذا قبل اللحوق بدار الحرب أما كسبها فى دار الحرب بعد لحوقها بها فهو فيء اتفاقًا.
*
* كل ذلك فى حق ميراث الغير منهما,أما هما فلا يرثان من أحد أصلاً إلا إذا ارتد أهل ناحية بأجمعهم فحينئذ يتوارثون(1).

** ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
(1)وقال الشافعي:المرتد لا يرث أحد ولا يرثه أحد,ويوضع ماله فى بيت المال,
وكذا عند مالك,وهو المشهور عند أحمد.

*

*~~~~~*~~~~~* *الشرح
**~~~~~*~~~~~*


*الفيء هو كل ما حصل عليه المسلمون من ممتلكات الحربيين بدون قتال كما قال تعالى:مَا   أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى فَلِلَّهِ   وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ   السَّبِيلِ "الحشر: 7.*

*- " لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ"*
 *الراوي  :                   أسامة بن زيد -  المحدث :                        البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو  الرقم: 6764 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث :صحيح- الدرر -*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*صفحة-115-

نماذج محلولة(ز)
** سؤال1:توفي عن :زوجة,وعم شقيق,وأم حامل من غير أبي المتوفى.
الجواب:
*علاقة الجنين بالمتوفى: أخ أو أخت لأم فقط
نحل المسألة على فرض أن الجنين ذكر ،ثم نحلها مرة أخرى على فرض الجنين أنثى،ثم نوقف للجنين نصيبه الأحظ ،ونعطي كل وارث النصيب الأقل حتى يتضح أمر الجنين 
*أولاً:الحل على فرض أن الجنين ذكر:
المسألة:توفي عن :زوجة,وعم شقيق,وأم ،وأخ لأم  
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
*الأم: الثلث فرضًا 
*الأخ لأم -الجنين-: السدس فرضًا لانفراده
*العم الشقيق: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشرة 
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوجة: الربع :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأم: الثلث : أربعة أسهم
*الأخ لأم -الجنين-: السدس :سهمان
*العم الشقيق:الباقي:ثلاثة أسهم 

*ثانيًا:الحل على فرض أن الجنين أنثى:
 المسألة:توفي عن :زوجة,وعم شقيق,وأم ،وأخت لأم  

*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
*الأم: الثلث فرضًا 
*الأخت لأم -الجنين-: السدس فرضًا لانفرادها
*العم الشقيق: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشرة 
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوجة: الربع :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأم: الثلث : أربعة أسهم
*الأخت لأم -الجنين-: السدس :سهمان
 *العم الشقيق:الباقي:ثلاثة أسهم 
=يلاحظ أن نصيب الجنين سهمينِ من اثني عشر سهمًا ،سواء كان ذكرًا أم كان أنثى .
فَيُحفظ للجنينِ سدسُ التركةِ أي سهمينِ من اثني عشر سهمًا
ويُعطى مَنْ معه نصيبه كاملاً لأن هذا النصيب لا يختلف على أي فرض.
ولكن يأخذ القاضي كفيلاً على الأم بأن ترد ما يزيد عن نصيبها إذا ظهر تعدد الحمل ،لأنه بتعدد الحمل ينقص نصيبها من الثلث إلى السدس  لتعدد الإخوة، ويرد السدس إلى الإخوة لأم.

**~~~~~*~~~~~**سؤال2:توفي عن:أخ شقيق,وبنت,وبنت ابن,وابن ابن مفقود.
الجواب
نحل المسألة مرة على فرض: حياة المفقود ،ومرة أخرى على فرض :وفاته ، ونحجز له الحظ الأوفر، ونعطي ورثته النصيب الأخسر أي الأقل، حتى يتبين أمره .

*الإجابة:على فرض حياة المفقود:
المسألة تكون كالآتي: 
توفي عن:أخ شقيق,وبنت,وبنت ابن,وابن ابن.
الإجابة:
=الأخ الشقيق: محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر - ابن الابن المفقود-
الورثة:
*البنت : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*بنت ابن,وابن ابن : الباقي تعصيبًا للذكرِ مثلُ حظِّ الأنثيين."ابن الابن :عصبة بالنفس، بنت الابن :عصبة بالغير أي به"
أصل المسألة:اثنان 
البنت :سهم ، والعصبة: سهم ،يوجد انكسار بين أسهم العصبة وعدد رؤوسهم، نصحح المسألة؛ بأن نضرب أصل المسألة -اثنان -  في عدد رؤوس من انكسرت أسهمهم -ثلاثة-
أصل المسألة بعد التصحيح : اثنان في ثلاثة = ستة
ثم نضرب أسهم كل وارث بنفس الرقم ثلاثة :
البنت:سهم في ثلاثة= ثلاثة العصبة-بنت ابن,وابن ابن :سهم في ثلاثة= ثلاثة.
بنت الابن: سهم ، ابن الابن: سهمان 
ثانيًا: الإجابة على فرض موتالمفقود:
المسألة تكون كالآتي:
توفي عن:أخ شقيق,وبنت,وبنت ابن.
الورثة:
*البنت : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*بنت الابن:السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنات عند تعددهن.
*الأخ الشقيق: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة:ستة
أسهم كل وارث:
*البنت : النصف:ثلاثة 
*بنت الابن:السدس:واحد
*الأخ الشقيق:اثنان

 مقارنة الأنصبة:
*البنت:
ثلاثة  على فرض حياة المفقود 
ثلاثة على فرض موت المفقود 
*بنت ابن: 
سهم على فرض حياة المفقود
سهم على فرض موت المفقود
*الأخ الشقيق : 
محجوب على فرض حياة المفقود 
اثنان: على فرض موت المفقود 

 فالوارث الذى يتغير حاله يعامل بأسوأ حاليه, والذى لا يتغير يُسَلَّم له نصيبَهُ كما هو .والمفقود يوقف له أحظ حالَيْهِ حتى يظهر أمرُهُ .
*البنت :لايتغير حالها ،أي لايتغير إرثها ولا يتأثر بحياة المفقود أو موته ،فيسلم لها نصيبها كما هو أي يسلم لها : ثلاثة أسهم.
*بنت الابن: أيضًا لايتغير حالها ،أي لايتغير إرثها ولا يتأثر بحياة المفقود أو موته ،فيسلم لها نصيبها كما هو، أي يسلم لها :سهم واحد .
*الأخ الشقيق: يتغير حالُهُ فيُعَامَل بأسوأ حالَيْهِ: أي : يعامل كوارث محجوب، إلى أن يتضح حال المفقود.
=فإن ظهر أن المفقود حيٌّ، يُعطى المفقودُ السهمين الموقوفان له.
=وإن ظهر المفقودُ أنه ميت يدفع السهمان الموقوفانِ إلى الأخ الشقيق.
* *~~~~~*~~~~~**سؤال:مات عن: أب مرتد,وزوجة, وأخ لأم, وأخ شقيق.
الجواب
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم" لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ"
 الراوي   :                   أسامة بن زيد -  المحدث :                         البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو   الرقم: 6764 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث :صحيح- الدرر - 
= لذا :الأب المرتد لاميراث له.
فهذا الأب المرتد محروم من الميراث، لأنه لا ملة له,ومادام محرومًا فلا يحجب غيرَهُ،ولا يؤثر في ميراث أي أحد من الورثة
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
*الأخ لأم: السدس فرضًا لانفراده 
*الأخ الشقيق: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفسِ.
أصل المسألة: اثنا عشرة
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوجة: الربع :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأخ لأم: السدس :سهمان 
*الأخ الشقيق: الباقي:سبعة أسهم 

**~~~~~*~~~~~*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الكتاب: صفحة 117* *تمارين (ز)*
*بين نصيب كل وارث فيما يأتى:
1-مات عن: جدة, أم حامل من أبيه, ابن أخ شقيق.
2-مات عن: أخ لأب, زوجة حامل.
3-مات عن: زوج, عم شقيق, زوجة ابن حامل.
4-مات عن: أختين شقيقتين, أخت لأب, ابن أخ شقيق, أخ لأب مفقود.
5-مات عن: زوج, بنت مرتدة, أختين لأب.
* *~~~~~*~~~~~** الشرح
~~~~~*~~~~~**
1-مات عن: جدة, أم حامل من أبيه, ابن أخ شقيق.

الجواب:
*علاقة الجنين بالمتوفى: أخ أو أخت لأم وأب
نحل المسألة على فرض أن الجنين ذكر ،ثم نحلها مرة أخرى على فرض الجنين أنثى،ثم نوقف للجنين نصيبه الأحظ ،ونعطي كل وارث النصيب الأقل حتى يتضح أمر الجنين 

*أولاً:الحل على فرض أن الجنين ذكر:
فتكون المسألة:مات عن: جدة, أم ، وأخ شقيق , ابن أخ شقيق.
الجواب:
-ابن أخ شقيق: محجوب حجب حرمان ؛لوجود الأخ الشقيق لأنه أقرب درجة للمتوفى .
الجدة : محجوبة حجب حرمان، لوجود الأم ،فالأم تحجب الجدات مطلقًا أي تحجب الجدات من أي جهة.
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
الأم : الثلث فرضًا .
الأخ الشقيق - الجنين : الباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة:ثلاثة
=أسهم كل وارث:
الأم : الثلث :سهم
الأخ الشقيق - الجنين :سهمان
*ثانيًا:  الحل على فرض أن الجنين أنثى:
فتكون المسألة: مات عن: جدة, أم ، وأخت شقيقة , ابن أخ شقيق.
الجواب:
-الجدة : محجوبة حجب حرمان، لوجود الأم ،فالأم تحجب الجدات مطلقًا أي تحجب الجدات من أي جهة.
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأم : الثلث فرضًا .
*الأخت الشقيقة - الجنين : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها

*ابن الأخ الشقيق :الباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة:ستة
=أسهم كل وارث:
*الأم : الثلث :سهمان
*الأخت الشقيقة - الجنين:النصف:ثلاثة
*ابن الأخ الشقيق :الباقي:سهم
نصحح المسألتان لنستطيع مقارنة الأنصبة
أصل المسألة الأولى ثلاثة وأصل المسألة الثانية ستة ،العددان بينهما علاقة تداخل.

التداخل :  -        هو أن يوجد عددان أو أكثر : ينقسم العدد الأكبر على الأصغر قسمة صحيحة من غير باق 
-        أو يقال : إذا كررنا العدد الأصغر عددًا من المرات حصلنا على العدد الأكبر ، وإذا طرحنا الأصغر من الأكبر عددًا من المرات أفناه . 
-        ونلاحظ هنا أن العددين في التداخل بينهما قواسم مشتركة ؛ ولهذا فإن كل عددين متداخلين متوافقين ولا عكس . 

*لتصحيح المسألتين ،نجعل أصل المسألة الأولى ستة ،وذلك بضرب الأصل ثلاثة في اثنين ،كالآتي:
* أولًا:على فرض أن الجنين ذكر:
التصحيح: ثلاثة في اثنين= ستة
*الأم : الثلث :سهم في اثنين= اثنان
الأخ الشقيق - الجنين :سهمان في اثنين= أربعة
*ثانيًا:  على فرض أن الجنين أنثى:
أصل المسألة : ستة
*الأم : سهمان 
*الأخت الشقيقة - الجنين:ثلاثة
*ابن الأخ الشقيق :سهم
المقارنة: 
*الأم : 
اثنان: على فرض ذكورة الجنين
سهمان :على فرض أنوثة الجنين
لاتغيير في نصيبها على الفرضين ، فتعطى السهمان.√
*ابن أخ شقيق: 
محجوب : على فرض ذكورة الجنين √
سهم:على فرض أنوثة الجنين
يعاملُ بالأخسرِ ، فلا يُعطى شيئًا حتى يتضح حال الجنين
*الجنين : 
أربعة :على فرض الذكورة√
ثلاثة : على فرض الأنوثة
يوقف للجنين الأحظ ،أي: أربعة أسهم على فرض الذكورة ،وعند اتضاح حالة يعتمد الحل المناسب لحاله . 

 ولكن يأخذ القاضي كفيلاً على الأم بأن ترد ما يزيد عن نصيبها إذا ظهر تعدد الحمل ،لأنه بتعدد الحمل ينقص نصيبها من الثلث إلى السدس لتعدد الإخوة، ويرد السدس إلى مستحقيه.
**~~~~~*~~~~~
* *2-مات عن: أخ لأب, وزوجة حامل.
الجواب:
*علاقة الجنين بالمتوفى: ابن ، أو ابنة .
نحل المسألة على فرض أن الجنين ذكر ،ثم نحلها مرة أخرى على فرض الجنين أنثى،ثم نوقف للجنين نصيبه الأحظ أي الأكثر ،ونعطي كل وارث النصيب الأخسر أي الأقل حتى يتضح أمرُ الجنينِ ،ثم يُعطى كلُّ ذي حقٍّ حقَّهُ
*أولاً:الحل على فرض أن الجنين ذكر:
فتكون المسألة:مات عن: أخ لأب,و زوجة ،وابن .
الجواب:
- الأخ لأب: محجوب حجب حرمان ؛لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى.
- الزوجة:محجوبة حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن ؛لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة:الثمن فرضًا ؛لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
*الابن- الجنين :الباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس ، بعد أصحاب الفروض.
أصل المسألة: ثمانية.
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوجة: واحد سهم .
*الابن- الجنين :سبعة أسهم
*ثانيًّا :الحل على فرض أن الجنين أنثى:
فتكون المسألة:مات عن:أخ لأب,و زوجة ،وابنة .
*الزوجة:الثمن فرضًا ؛لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
*الابنة الجنين: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
الأخ لأب :الباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس ، بعد أصحاب الفروض.
أصل المسألة: ثمانية.
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوجة: واحد سهم .
*الابنة الجنين: النصف :أربعة أسهم
*الأخ لأب :الباقي : ثلاثة  أسهم
=مقارنة بين الأنصبة:
*الزوجة: واحد √ سهم على فرض ذكورة وأنوثة الحمل؛ لافرق.
*الأخ لأب :
لاشيء :على فرض ذكورة  الحمل √
 ثلاثة  أسهم على فرض أنوثة الحمل
*الحمل:
على فرض الذكورة:سبعة أسهم √
 على فرض الأنوثة:أربعة أسهم
~~~~~*~~~~~
3-توفيت عن: زوج,وعم شقيق, وزوجة ابن حامل.
الجواب:
مع ملاحظة: أن زوجة الابن الحامل لا علاقة لها بالمتوفاة من حيث الإرث ،لكن الحمل فقط هو الوارث
*علاقة الجنين بالمتوفاة: ابن ابن أو بنت ابن
نحل المسألة على فرض أن الجنين ذكر ،ثم نحلها مرة أخرى على فرض الجنين أنثى،ثم نوقف للجنين نصيبه الأحظ ،ونعطي كل وارث النصيب الأقل حتى يتضح أمر الجنين 

*أولاً:الحل على فرض أن الجنين ذكر:
فتكون المسألة:
-توفيت عن: زوج,وعم شقيق ، ابن ابن.
الجواب:
العم الشقيق: محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود 
الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة .
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوج: الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*ابن الابن -الجنين: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض، عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة: أربعة 
أسهم كل وارث:
الزوج : سهم ،ابن الابن : ثلاثة أسهم.
*ثانيًا:الحل على فرض أن الجنين أنثى:
فتكون المسألة:
-توفيت عن: زوج,وعم شقيق ، بنت ابن.
الجواب:
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوج: الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*بنت الابن : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
*العم الشقيق :  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض، عصبة بالنفس.
أصل المسألة: أربعة.
أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوج: سهم واحد 
*بنت الابن :سهمان
*العم الشقيق :سهم واحد
=مقارنة بين الأنصبة:
*الزوج : سهم √،على فرض ذكورة وأنوثة الحمل؛ لافرق.
*العم الشقيق:
لاشيء :على فرض ذكورة  الحمل √
 واحد سهم على فرض أنوثة الحمل.
*الحمل:
 ثلاثة :على فرض الذكورة √
 سهمان:على فرض الأنوثة.
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*
4-مات عن: أختين شقيقتين،و أخت لأب،و ابن أخ شقيق،و أخ لأب مفقود.
الجواب:
نحل المسألة على فرض أن المفقود حي ،ثم نحلها مرة أخرى على فرض أن المفقود ميت،ثم نوقف للمفقود نصيبه الأحظ ،ونعطي كل وارث النصيب الأخسر أي الأقل حتى يتضح أمر المفقود.

*أولاً:الحل على فرض أن المفقود حي:
فتكون المسألة:
مات عن: أختين شقيقتين،و أخت لأب،و ابن أخ شقيق،و أخ لأب 
الجواب:
-ابن الأخ الشقيق : محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ لأب الأقرب منه درجة للمتوفى.
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .
*الأخت لأب،و الأخ لأب : الباقي تعصيبًا بالمفاضلة أي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
أصل المسألة: ثلاثة
=أسهم كل وارث:
*الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان: اثنان
*الأخت لأب،و الأخ لأب : الباقي: سهم
يلاحظ وجود انكسار بين أسهم العصبة وعدد رؤوسهم ،فنصحح المسألة حتى تنقسم الأسهم على عدد الرؤوس بلا كسور ،بضرب عدد رؤوس  من انكسرت أسهمهم في عدد الأسهم ، أي في ثلاثة.
ولنحافظ على النسب ،نضرب أصل المسألة في ثلاثة وكذلك أسهم كل وارث ،كالآتي:
أصل المسألة الجديد : تسعة
*الأختان الشقيقتان: اثنان في ثلاثة = ستة
*الأخت لأب،و الأخ لأب : سهم  في ثلاثة = ثلاثة 
الأخت لأب: سهم، الأخ لأب: سهمان
 
*ثانيًا:الحل على فرض أن المفقود ميت:
فتكون المسألة:
مات عن: أختين شقيقتين،و أخت لأب،و ابن أخ شقيق.
الجواب:
=الأخت لأب: محجوبة حجب حرمان لاستغراق الأختان الشقيقتان  الفرض المقدر لهما وهو الثلثان .
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .
*ابن الأخ الشقيق. الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض، عصبة بالنفسِ.
أصل المسألة: ثلاثة
=أسهم كل وارث:
*الأختان الشقيقتان: الثلثان: سهمان
*ابن الأخ الشقيق. الباقي: سهم
المقارنة: 
لنستطيع المقارنة بين الفرضين ،لابد من تصحيح المسألتين،نلاحظ أن بين أصل المسألة الأولى:تسعة ،وأصل المسألة الثانية: ثلاثة ،علاقة تداخل ،  فنأخذ جزء السهم "ثلاثة" نضربه في رأس  المسألة.
فتيصير أصل المسألة الثانية : ثلاثة في "ثلاثة" ينتج تسعة
فتصير أسهم كل وارث في المسألة الثانية:
*الأختان الشقيقتان:  سهمان في "ثلاثة" تساوي ستة
 *ابن الأخ الشقيق. الباقي: سهم في "ثلاثة" تساوي ثلاثة
=المقارنة بعد التصحيح:
نعطي كل وارث الأخسر أي  أقل النصيبين ، ويوقف الباقي حتى يتضح أمر المفقود.
*الأختان الشقيقتان: 
 ستة : على فرض حياة المفقود 
ستة:على فرض موت المفقود 
أي لا فرق في إرثهما في الفرضين ، فتعطى ستة √
*ابن الأخ الشقيق : 
محجوب :على فرض حياة المفقود √
 ثلاثة:على فرض موت المفقود 
*الأخت لأب:
سهم :على فرض حياة المفقود
محجوبة:على فرض موت المفقود . ✓
 *الأخ لأب المفقود: على فرض حياته : سهمان ✓
نوقف للمفقود نصيبه الأحظ أي السهمين حتى يتضح الأمر .
**~~~~~*~~~~~ 
** 5-توفيت عن: زوج,و بنت مرتدة, وأختين لأب.

الجواب:
- " لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ"
فالبنت المرتدة لاترث ولا تورث 
فتكون المسألة:*
*ماتت عن: زوج, وأختين لأب.
*الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*الأختان لأب : الثلثان  فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .
أصل المسألة: ستة 
أسهم كل وارث:*
**الزوج : النصف :ثلاثة أسهم 
*الأختان لأب : الثلثان: أربعة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم: سبعة ،عالت المسألة من ستة إلى سبعة
فنعتمد سبعة كأصل جديد للمسألة  
**~~~~~*~~~~~*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*
**المجلس الثاني والأربعون
الكتاب صفحة 118 إلى 119
~~~~~*~~~~~
الأسير*
*تعريفه:الأسير هو مسلم أخذه أهل الحرب قهرًا.
حكمه فى الميراث:هو كبقية المسلمين فيرث منه الغير ويرث هو من الغير.فإن فارق دينه فحكمه حكم المرتد.فإذا لم تُعلم ردته ولا حياته ولا موته فحكمه حكم المفقود.

**~~~~~*~~~~~
**ميراث الغرقى والهدمى والحرقى**إذا  ماتت جماعة وبينهم قرابة إرث ولا يُدرى أيهم مات أولا ،كما إذا غرقوا فى  سفينة معًا,أو وقع عليهم جدارٌ,أو وقعوا فى النار دفعة واحدة,ولم يُعلم موت  المتقدم وموت المتأخر،جُعِلُو  ا كأنهم ماتوا معًا,ويكون مالُ كلِّ واحدٍ  منهم لورثتِهِ الأحياء,ولا يرث  هؤلاء الأموات من بعض وهذا هو المختار.
مثال: 
أسرة مكونة من زوج وزوجة وابنتين وابن ،توفيت المرأة وزوجها وابنة في حادث ولم يُعلم موت المتقدم من المتأخر منهم: وبقي :ابن وبنت .
المرأة ،وزوجها، وابنتها التي توفيت معهما ،كلهم لاتوارث بينهم ،والابن والابنة يرثان هؤلاء الذين ماتوا بالحادث كل حسب قرابته لهما كالآتي:
*يرث الابن والابنة المرأة - أمهما .
فتكون مسألة  المرأة : توفيت وتركت: ابن وابنة 
توزع تركة المرأة عليهما: للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين
*مسألة زوجها: توفي وترك : ابن وابنة 
توزع تركة هذا الرجل على ابنه وابنته : للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين
*ومسألة البنت المتوفاة: توفيت وتركت: أخ شقيق وأخت شقيقة.
توزع تركة هذه المتوفاة على : أخيها وأختها : للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
**~~~~~*~~~~~
**الأسئلة**س1:ماهو الخنثى؟وما حكمه فى الميراث؟
س2:ما ميراث الحمل؟ وكيف تصح مسألة الحمل؟وما حكمه إذا أتت به الزوجة لأكثر من سنتين؟
س3:ما هو المفقود؟وما حكمه فى الميراث؟ وضح ذلك بالأمثلة؟
س4:لمن تكون تركة المرتد إذا مات أو قتل أو لحق بدار حرب؟ وما حكم ما اكتسبه بدار الحرب؟
س5:ما المراد بالأسير؟وماحكمه فى الميراث؟ وماحكم تركته لو فارق دينه؟
س6:كيف نورث أقارب الغرقى والهدمى والحرقى عند عدم معرفة أيهم مات أولاً؟
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث ذوي الأرحام

الكتاب صفحة:120- 29 1* *~~~~~*~~~~~**عرف ذا الرحم:ذو الرحم هو كل قريب ليس بصاحب فرض ولا عصبة.
حكمه:يرث(1)ويكون ميراثه عند عدم العصبات, وعدم أصحاب الفروض النسبية.
دليل الأرث:قوله تعالى:{وَأُوْلُوا الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلََى’ بِبَعْضٍ فِى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ} أي بعضهم أحق بميراث بعض فيما كتب الله وحكم به.

**أصنافهم**هم أربعة أصناف مرتبة:
1-فرع الميت كأولاد البنت وإن نزلوا, وأولاد بنات الابن كذلك.

ــــــــــــ
(1)القول  بميراث ذوي الأرحام مذهب الحنفية وأحمد,وعليه عمل المحاكم,واختار هذا  القول أيضًا بعض الشافعية والمالكية لعدم انتظام بيت المال.

2-أصله,أي الأجداد الفاسدون وإن علوا,وكذلك الجدات الفاسدات.
3-فرع أبويه كبنات الأخ.
4-فرع أجداده كالعمة,والخالة,و  العم لأم.


**القاعدة العامة في توريثهم(1)**هي  أن الصنف الأول يحجب الثاني,والثاني يحجب الثالث,والثالث يحجب الرابع,وإن  كانوا من صنف واحد فيرحج بقرب الدرجة, فإن تساوت درجاتهم فولد الوارث أولى  بولد ذى الرحم,ونفصل ذلك فيما يأتى:
**توريث الصنف الأول
** أقربهم إلى الميت أولاهم بالميراث,فمثلا بنت البنت أولى من بنت بنت الابن.
وإن استوت الدرجة فولد الوارث أولى من ولد ذي الرحم,
فمثلا بنت بنت الابن أولى من ابن بنت البنت.
وإن لم يوجد ولد وارث كبنت ابن البنت مع ابن بنت البنت أو كان كل منهم ولد وارث كابن البنت مع بنت البنت.
ـــــــــــ
(1)هذا  حكم ميراثهم عند الحنفية,أما عند المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة فينزل كل  واحد منهم منزلة أصله الوارث الذي يُدلي به إلى الميت فيأخذ ميراثه,فولد  البنت يأخذ نصيب البنت,وولد الأخت يأخذ نصيب الأخت,وبنت الأخ كالأخ  وهكذا,وأحقهم بالميراث أسبقهم إلى الوارث لا الميت.فإذا ترك الميت بنت بنت  ابن,ابن بنت,فالميراث لبنت بنت الابن لسبقها إلى الوارث.أي بنت الابن.وإذا  انفرد واحد من ذوي الأرحام يحوز جميع المال.

فعند أبي يوسف يقسم المال على أشخاص الفروع,للذكر ضعف الأنثى سواء اتفقت صفة الأصول بالذكورة والأنوثة أو اختلفت.
وعند محمد يقسم المال على أشخاص الفروع إن اتفقت صفة الأصول ويقسم على الأصول وإن اختلفت صفتهم ثم يُعطى كل فرع ميراث أصله.

مثال(1):ترك الميت ابن بنت, بنت بنت, يكون المال بينهما أثلاثا للابن سهمان وللبنت سهم.وهذا بالاتفاق لاتفاق صفة الأصول.

مثال(2):ترك  ميت بنت ابن بنت, ابن بنت بنت, يكون المال بينهما أثلاثا عند أبي  يوسف:للابن سهمان وللبنت سهم,وعند محمد قسم المال بين الأصول فى البطن  الثاني التي وقع فيها اختلاف الصفة,فيكون للذكر ضعف الأنثى,ثم يعطى كل فرع  ميراث أصله فيكون لبنت ابن البنت ثلثا المال نصيب أبيها,ولابن بنت البنت  ثلثه نصيب أمه.
هذا إن اتحد عدد  الفروع,وإن تعددت الفروع,فأبو يوسف يقسم المال على أبدانهم,ومحمد يقسم  المال على أول بطن اختلفت بالذكورة والأنوثة مع جعله كل أصل موصوفًا بصفته  متعددًا بتعدد فروعه,ثم يجمع ما أصاب الذكور بعد جعلهم طائفة على حدة,ويجمع  ما أصاب الإناث كذلك ,ثم يعطي نصيب كل طائفة إلى فروعها.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص ابني بنت بنت بنت, بنت ابن بنت بنت,بنتي بنت ابن بنت بهذه الصورة:

بنت بنت بنت فعند أبى يوسف  يقسم المال بين الفروع بنت بنت ابن أسباعًا باعتبار أشخاصهم-وعند محمد  بنتي ابن بنت يقسم على أول بطن وقع فيه الخلاف وهو ابني بنت بنت البطن  الثاني أسبوعًا باعتبار تكرار الأصول بعدد الفروع مع ملاحظة صفة  الأصول,فتجعل البنت الأولى بنتين, والوسطى بنتًا واحدة,والابن ابنين,فتعطى  البنتان ثلاثة أسباع والابن أربعة أسباع,ثم نجعل البنتان طائفة على حدة  والابن طائفة ثم يقسم نصيب البنتين على من بازائهما فى البطن الثالث  أنصافًا(لاعتبار أن البنت فى هذا البطن بنتين لتعدد فروعها)ويعطى نصيب الابن لبنتى بنته.

والفتوى على قول محمد ولكن مذهب أبي يوسف أيسر للعمل(1).

**توريث الصنف الثاني**أقربهم  إلى الميت أولاهم بالميراث سواء كان من جهة الأب, أو من جهة الأم,فأبو  الأم أولى من أبي أم الأم وأبو الأم أولى من أبي أم الأب.
وإن استوت الدرجة واتحدت  جهة قرابتهم بل كانوا من جهة الأب أو من جهة الأم واتحدت صفة من يدلون بهم  قسم المال على أشخاصهم للذكر ضعف الأنثى,وإن اختلفت صفة من يدلون بهم يقسم  المال على أول بطن اختلفت,ثم يجعل الذكور طائفة والإناث طائفة كما سبق في  الصنف الأول ثم يجعل نصيب كل منهما لجده الأعلى.

ـــــــــ
(1)اعتمد  القانون فى توريث ذوي الأرحام مذهب أبي يوسف في قسمة التركة على أبدان  الفروع بلا نظر إلى اختلاف صفة الأصول وترجيح بعض ذوي الأرحام على بعض  تسهيلاً للعمل.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص:أب أم أب أب الأب,أب أم أم أم الأب
بهذه الصورة:
ميت
الأب الأب قسم المال على البطن الثاني أثلاثًا,ثلثاه للجد
أب    أم  وثلثه للجدة,ثم يعطى نصيب كل منهما لجده
أب    أم  الأعلى.
أم     أم
أب   أب 

     وإن اختلفت جهة قرابتهم كان الثلثان لقرابة الأب,والثلث لقرابة الأم.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص:
أب أم أب أب, أب أم أم أم فللأول الثلثان وللثاني الثلث.
   2/3   -             1/3
**توريث الصنف الثالث**أقربهم إلى الميت أولاهم بالميراث,فبنت الأخت أولى من ابن بنت الأخ-وإن استووا في الدرجة فولد العاصب أولى من ولد ذي الرحم.
مثل بنت ابن أخ, ابن بنت  أخت:المال كله لبنت ابن الأخ, وإن استووا في الدرجة ولا عاصب, فأبو يوسف  يرجح بقوة القرابة, فمن كان أصله أخًا لأب وأم أولى ممن كان أصله أخًا من  أحدهما- ومحمد يقسم المال على حسب ميراث الأصول لو كانوا أحياء مع اعتبار  عدد الفروع وصفة الأصول.وما أصاب كل فريق يقسم بين فروعه كما في الصنف  الأول.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص بنت أخ شقيق, بنت وابن أخت شقيقة.
فالمسألة من اثنين لتعدد  فروع الأخت,فللأخ واحد تأخذه ابنته,وللأخت واحد لولديها أثلاثًا,للابن  ثلثان وللبنت ثلث,ولتصحيح الكسر تضرب ثلاثة فى أصل المسألة ينتج 6 ومنها  تصح الأنصباء.

**توريث الصنف الرابع**إذا  انفرد واحد أخذ كل المال,فإن تعددوا واتحدت جهة قرابتهم قدم الأقوى قرابة  ولو أنثى على الضعيف. فالقرابة من جهة الأب والأم أولى.ثم من جهة الأب ثم  من جهة الأم. وقسم المال للذكر ضعف الأنثى,وإن اختلفت جهة القرابة فلقرابة  الأب الثلثان ولقرابة الأم الثلث. ثم ما أصاب كل فريق يقسم بينهم كما لو  اتحدت قرابتهم.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص عمة لأم وأب, خالة لأب, فيكون للأولى ثلثا المال وللثانية ثلثه.
ولو تعددت العمات لأب وأم قسم الثلثان بينهن, ولو تعددت الخالات لأب يقسم الثلث بينهن.
وأما أولاد هذا  الصنف:فحكمه أنه يرجح بقرب الدرجة,فإن اتحدت الدرجة وجهة قرابتهم بأن كانوا  من جهة أبي الميت,أو من جهة أمه قدم الأقوى قرابة على غيره,فإن اتحدت قوة  قرابتهم قدم ولد العاصب كبنت عم شقيق,ابن عمة شقيقة, المال كله لبنت العم.

وإن استووا في الدرجة واختلفت جهة القرابة. فلا اعتبار بقوة ولا يكون الوارث ولد عاصب, بل يعطى لقرابة الأب ضعف قرابة الأم.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص بنت عمة شقيقة, بنت خالة شقيقة, فيكون للأولى سهمان وللثانية سهم.
 ثم عند أبي يوسف يقسم ما  أصاب كل فريق على أبدان فروعهم مع اعتبار عدد الجهات في الفروع, وعند محمد  يقسم المال على أول بطن اختلف مع اعتبار عدد الفروع والجهات في الأصول كما  في الصنف الأول.

**ـــــــــــ*
* الشرح
~~~~~*~~~~~ 
**
عرَّف ذا الرحمِ:ذو الرحمِ هو كلُّ قريبٍ ليس بصاحب فرض ولا عصبة.
حكمه:يرثُ ويكون ميراثُهُ عند عدم وجود العصبات, وعدم وجود أصحاب الفروض النسبية.

=القول بميراث ذوي الأرحام :مذهب الحنفية وأحمد,وعليه عمل المحاكم,واختار هذا القول أيضًا بعض الشافعية والمالكية لعدم انتظام بيت المال 
* دليل الأرث:قوله تعالى"وَأُوْلُوا الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلََى’ بِبَعْضٍ فِى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ" أي: بعضهم أحق بميراث بعض فيما كتب الله وحكم به.

**~~~~~*~~~~~* *أصنافهم** هم أربعة أصناف مرتبة:
  1-فرع الميت: كأولاد البنت وإن نزلوا, وأولاد بنات الابن كذلك.

**  2-أصله:أي الأجداد الفاسدون وإن علوا,وكذلك الجدات الفاسدات.
 3-فرع أبويه :كبنات الأخ.
 4-فرع أجداده :كالعمة,والخالة,و  العم لأم.
**
 ~~~~~*~~~~~ 
**
**القاعدة العامة في توريثهم(1)**هي أن الصنف الأول يحجب الثاني,والثاني يحجب الثالث,والثالث يحجب الرابع.
 وإن كانوا من صنف واحد: فيرحج بقرب الدرجة, فإن تساوت درجاتهم فولد الوارث أولى من ولد ذي الرحم.

ـــــــــــــ
(1)هذا  حكم ميراثهم عند  الحنفية,أما عند المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة :فينزل كل  واحد منهم منزلة  أصله الوارث الذي يُدلي به إلى الميت فيأخذ ميراثه,فولد البنت يأخذ نصيب  البنت,وولد الأخت يأخذ نصيب الأخت,وبنت الأخ كالأخ وهكذا,وأحقهم بالميراث  أسبقهم إلى الوارث لا الميت.
فإذا ترك الميت: بنت بنت ابن,ابن بنت.
فالميراث  لبنت بنت الابن لسبقها إلى الوارث.أي بنت الابن.وإذا انفرد واحد من ذوي  الأرحام يحوز جميع المال.
**~~~~~*~~~~~

توريث الصنف الأول
**=الصنف الأول هم: فرع الميت: كأولاد البنت وإن نزلوا, وأولاد بنات الابن كذلك.
الترجيح بين  أصحاب الصنف الأول:     
 
**-أقربهم درجة إلى الميت أولاهم بالميراث,فمثلا بنت البنت أولى من بنت بنت الابن.
لأن بنت البنت أقرب درجة للمتوفى من بنت بنت الابن.
-وإن استوت الدرجة، فولد الوارث أولى من ولد ذي الرحم,
فمثلا: بنت بنت الابن: أولى من: ابن بنت البنت.
وإن لم يوجد ولد وارث :كبنت ابن البنت مع ابن بنت البنت، أو كان كل منهم ولد وارث :كابن البنت مع بنت البنت:
فعند أبي يوسف: يقسم المال على أشخاص الفروع,للذكر ضعف الأنثى ،سواء اتفقت صفة الأصول بالذكورة والأنوثة أو اختلفت.
وعند محمد :يقسم المال على أشخاص الفروع، إن اتفقت صفة الأصول-مثل ابن البنت مع  بنت البنت- يقسم بينهما بالسوية لأن الأصل لم يختلف نوعه "بنت"، ويقسم على الأصول إن اختلفت صفتهم - مثل:بنت ابن بنت, ابن بنت بنت-  ثم يعطى كل فرع ميراث أصله.
مثال(1):ترك الميت ابن بنت, بنت بنت, يكون المال بينهما أثلاثا للابن سهمان وللبنت سهم.وهذا بالاتفاق لاتفاق صفة الأصول.
مثال(2):ترك ميت :بنت ابن بنت, ابن بنت بنت, يكون المال بينهما أثلاثا عند أبي يوسف:للابن: سهمان، وللبنت: سهم,وعند محمد: قسم المال بين الأصول فى البطن الثاني التي وقع فيها اختلاف الصفة- أي :ابن بنت ،بنت بنت ,فيكون للذكر ضعف الأنثى,ثم يعطى كل فرع ميراث أصله فيكون لبنت ابن البنت :ثلثا المال نصيب أبيها - أبيها هو :ابن بنت,ولابن بنت البنت ثلثه نصيب أمه - أمه التي هي:بنت البنت.
هذا إن اتحد عدد الفروع,وإن تعددت الفروع:
فأبو يوسف: يقسم المال على أبدانهم,ومحمد  :يقسم المال على أول بطن اختلفت بالذكورة والأنوثة مع جعله كل أصل موصوفًا  بصفته متعددًا بتعدد فروعه,ثم يجمع ما أصاب الذكور بعد جعلهم طائفة على  حدة,ويجمع ما أصاب الإناث كذلك ,ثم يعطي نصيب كل طائفة إلى فروعها.
مثال ذلك:ترك شخص :ابني بنت بنت بنت،و بنت ابن بنت بنت،وبنتي بنت ابن بنت.
 بهذه الصورة:
فعند  أبي يوسف: يقسم المال بين الفروع بنت بنت ابن أسباعًا  باعتبار أشخاصهم: باعتبار أشخاصهم : أي عدد رؤوسهم مع المفاضلة بين الذكر  والأنثي،فالذكر يُحسب رأسين ؛والأنثى تُحسب رأس واحدة ،فيكون مجموع رؤوس  الذين وردوا في المثال سبعة :وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي: 
ابني بنت بنت بنت:  أول وارث : ذكرين = أربعة رؤوس.
و بنت ابن بنت بنت: أنثى واحدة = رأس واحدة ،وبنتي بنت ابن بنت: بنتين برأسين اثنين.
مجموع الرؤوس= أربعة + واحدة + اثنين = سبعة
-وعند محمد بن الحسن:
مذهبه:فإنه  ينظر إلى أول درجة وأعلى بطنٍ وقع فيه الخلاف، من آباء هؤلاء الذين   يورّثهم وأجدادِهم، وأمهاتهم، وجدّاتهم، فيجعل كلَّ ذكرٍ في ذلك البطن بعدد   أولاده الأحياء الذين تقع القسمةُ عليهم، فيثبت ذلك العدد في الدرجة   العليا، ويقدِّرُهم ذكورًا، وكل أنثى في الدرجة العليا يجعلها بعدد أولادها   الأحياء إناثًا؛ سواء كان الأولاد الأحياء ذكورًا أو إناثًا، أو ذكورًا   وإناثًا، فالعدد مأخوذ من الأولاد الأحياء، والذكورة والأنوثة مأخوذتان من   الدرجة العليا.
وإذا فعل ذلك، قسّم المالَ في الدرجة العليا للذكر مثلُ  حظ الأنثيين، إن  كانوا ذكورًا وإناثًا. وإن كانوا ذكورًا، فالقسمة على  الذّكور، وإن كانوا  إناثًا، فالقسمة عليهن. ثم يُفرِد نصيبَ الذكور على حِدة،  ونصيبَ الإناث  على حِدة، وينظر إلى كل واحدٍ من الصنفين. فإن لم يقع في  أولاده الذين  بينه وبين أولاده الأحياء اختلاف، قسّم ما أصابه بين أولاده  الأحياء على  اعتبار أبدانهم.
وإن وقع فيهم اختلافٌ، قسم ما أصابه في  البطن الذي وقع فيه الاختلاف،  واعتبر في ذلك ما اعتبره في البطن الأول، ثم  لا يزال يفعل ذلك حتى تنتهي  القسمة إلى الأولاد الأحياء، فإذا انتهت القسمة  إليهم، قسم ما أصابهم  بينهم على اختلاف أبدانهم.نداء الإيمان . كتاب: نهاية المطلب في دراية المذهب.

ابني بنت بنت بنت،و بنت ابن بنت بنت،وبنتي بنت ابن بنت.
 فعند محمد بن الحسن: يقسم على أول بطن وقع فيه الخلاف وهو ابني بنت بنت  البطن الثاني أسبوعًا باعتبار تكرار الأصول بعدد الفروع مع ملاحظة صفة  الأصول,فتجعل البنت الأولى بنتين, والوسطى بنتًا واحدة,والابن ابنين,فتعطى  البنتان ثلاثة أسباع والابن أربعة أسباع,ثم تجعل البنتان طائفة على حدة  والابن طائفة ثم يقسم نصيب البنتين على من بإزائهما فى البطن الثالث  أنصافًا"لاعتبار أن البنت فى هذا البطن بنتين لتعدد فروعها"ويعطى نصيب الابن لبنتي بنته.
والفتوى على قول محمد ولكن مذهب أبي يوسف أيسر للعمل.
اعتمد القانون فى توريث ذوي الأرحام مذهب أبي يوسف في قسمة التركة على أبدان الفروع بلا نظر إلى اختلاف صفة الأصول وترجيح بعض ذوي الأرحام على بعض تسهيلاً للعمل.  
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*كيفية توريث الصنف الثاني
**الصنف الثاني هم أصل المتوفى :أي الأجداد الفاسدون وإن علوا,وكذلك الجدات الفاسدات.
 الْجَدُّ الْفَاسِدُ:  مَنْ يَتَّصِلُ إلَى الْمَيِّتِ بِأُمٍّ .
وَالْجَدَّةُ الْفَاسِدَةُ :مَنْ  يَدْخُلُ فِي نِسْبَتِهَا إلَى الْمَيِّتِ أَبٌ بَيْنَ أُمَّيْنِ.                              المبسوط             »                         كتاب الفرائض             »       باب الفاسد من الأجداد والجدات        
* *
* *أقربهم درجة  إلى الميت أولاهم بالميراث، سواء كان من جهة الأب, أو من جهة الأم,فأبو الأم أولى من: أبي أم الأم، وأبو الأم أولى من أبي أم الأب.
وإن استوت الدرجة، واتحدت جهة قرابتهم بأن كانوا من جهة الأب، أو من جهة الأم   ،واتحدت صفة من يُدْلُون بهم :قُسِّمَ المالُ على أشخاصِهم للذكر ضعف الأنثى.
وإن اختلفت صفة من يدلون بهم: يقسم المال على أول بطن اختلفت,ثم يجعل الذكور طائفة والإناث طائفة كما سبق فى الصنف الأول ثم يجعل نصيب كل منهما لجده الأعلى.

مثال ذلك:توفي شخص وترك :أب أم أب أب الأب,وأب أم أم أم الأب
بهذه الصورة:
اختلفت صفة من يدلون بهم: فيقسم المال على أول بطن اختلفت:
أب أم أب أب الأب,وأب أم أم أم الأب يقسم المال على البطن الثاني أثلاثًا,ثلثاه للجد -أب أب الأب- ثم يعطى هذا النصيب: لأب أم أب أب الأب.
وثلثه للجدة - أم أم الأب،ثم يعطى هذا النصيب:لأب أم أم أم الأب.وهذا معنى:ثم يعطى نصيب كل منهما لجده.

 *وإن اختلفت جهة قرابتهم كان الثلثان لقرابة الأب,والثلث لقرابة الأم.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص:
أب أم أب أب, أب أم أم أم .
فللأول الثلثان، وللثاني الثلث.أي:للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
أب أم أب أب : قرابة لجهة الأب: له الثلثان
أب أم أم أم: قرابة لجهة الأم : له الثلث.
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*توريث الصنف الثالث
**
الصنف الثالث هم: فرع أبويه :كبنات الأخ.
أقربهم إلى الميت أولاهم بالميراث,فبنت الأخت أولى من ابن بنت الأخ

-وإن استووا فى الدرجة: فولد العاصب أولى من ولد ذي الرحم.
مثال: بنت ابن أخ, ابن بنت أخت:

 بنت ابن أخ: ولد عاصب الذي هو :ابن أخ.
أما: ابن بنت أخت:ولد ذي رحم

لذا:المال كله لولد العاصب : أي: لبنت ابن الأخ.
-وإن استووا فى الدرجة ولا عاصب:
 فأبو يوسف يرجح بقوة القرابة, فمن كان أصله: أخًا لأب وأم - أي شقيق- أولى ممن كان أصله أخًا من أحدهما- أي من أحد الأبوين ،أي إما لأب أو لأم .
ومحمد يقسم المال على حسب ميراث الأصول لو كانوا أحياء مع اعتبار عدد  الفروع وصفة الأصول.وما أصاب كل فريق يقسم بين فروعه كما فى الصنف الأول.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص: بنت أخٍ شقيقٍ، وبنت وابن أخت شقيقة.
فالمسألة من اثنين، لتعدد فروع الأخت-بنت وابن-.
-فللأخ :واحد - من اثنين- تأخذه ابنته.
-وللأخت الشقيقة: واحد لولديها-بنت وابن- أثلاثًا،أي : الواحد يقسم بين :بنت وابن الأخت الشقيقة،للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.وهذا معنى:
للابن ثلثان وللبنت ثلث,ولتصحيح الكسر تُضرب ثلاثة فى أصل المسألة :اثنين: ينتج ستة ، ومنها تصح الأنصباء.
أي:

 *بنت أخٍ شقيقٍ : واحد في ثلاثة = ثلاثة

 *بنت وابن أخت شقيقة: واحد في ثلاثة = ثلاثة
يقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، أي:

بنت  أخت شقيقة : واحد من ثلاثة
ابن أخت شقيقة: اثنان من ثلاثة
* وقفة :بالنسبة لهذه المسألة شرحت ما قاله لكن حل الكتاب للمسألة يحتاج مراجعة من أهل العلم
تعقيب:
بعد سؤال أهل العلم عن حل هذه المسألة:قالوا:
رابط سماع رد الشيخ هنا =
أي:الأصل أن  حل المسألة ليس صوابًا 
فلو اعتبرنا تقسيم المال على حسب ميراث الأصول لو كانوا أحياء:
فالمسألة من ثلاثة:
-فللأخ :اثنان - من ثلاثة- تأخذه ابنته.
-وللأخت الشقيقة: واحد - من ثلاثة-لولديها-بنت ،وابن- أثلاثًا،أي : الواحد يقسم بين :بنت وابن الأخت الشقيقة،للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
ولتصحيح الكسر يُضرب ثلاثة في أصل المسألة :ثلاثة: ينتج تسعة ، ومنها تصح الأنصباء.
*بنت أخٍ شقيقٍ : اثنان في ثلاثة = ستة

 *بنت وابن أخت شقيقة: واحد في ثلاثة = ثلاثة
يقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، أي:
بنت  أخت شقيقة : واحد من ثلاثة
ابن أخت شقيقة: اثنان من ثلاثة
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*توريث الصنف الرابع
**
الصنف الرابع هم: فرع أجداده :كالعمة,والخالة,و  العم لأم.**إذا انفرد واحد أخذ كل المال,فإن تعددوا واتحدت جهة قرابتهم قُدِّمَ الأقوى قرابة -حتى لو كان - أنثى على الأضعف قرابة . 
فالقرابة من جهة الأب والأم أولى.ثم من جهة الأب - فقط ، ثم من جهة الأم - فقط . ويُقسم المال للذكر ضعف الأنثى.
وإن اختلفت جهة القرابة ،فلقرابة الأب: الثلثان، ولقرابة الأم: الثلث.
ثم ما أصاب كل فريق يقسم بينهم كما لو اتحدت قرابتهم.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص: عمة لأم وأب, وخالة لأب.
 فيكون للأولى: عمة لأم وأب :ثلثا المال أي ضعف الأخرى التي من جهة الأم ، لأنها من جهة الأب .
وللثانية خالة لأب : ثلث المال ،لأنها من جهة الأم .

ولو تعددت العمات لأب وأم :قسم الثلثان بينهن, ولو تعددت الخالات لأب: يقسم الثلث بينهن.
وأما أولاد هذا الصنف:فحكمه أنه يرحج بقرب الدرجة,فإن  اتحدت الدرجة وجهة قرابتهم بأن كانوا من جهة أبي الميت,أو من جهة أمه قُدم  الأقوى قرابة على غيره,فإن اتحدت قوة قرابتهم قُدم ولد العاصب:
 كبنت عم شقيق,ابن عمة شقيقة, المال كله لبنت العم الشقيق ،لأنها ولد عاصب الذي هو العم الشقيق.

=وإن استووا فى الدرجة واختلفت جهة القرابة. فلا اعتبار بقوة ،ولا بكون الوارث ولد عاصب, بل يعطى لقرابة الأب ضعف قرابة الأم.

مثال ذلك:ترك شخص :بنت عمة شقيقة،و بنت خالة شقيقة, فيكون للأولى:بنت عمة شقيقة: سهمان :لأنها من جهة الأب .
وللثانية:  بنت خالة :سهم : لأنها من جهة الأم .
 ثم عند أبي يوسف :يقسم ما أصاب كل فريق على أبدان فروعهم مع اعتبار عدد الجهات فى الفروع.
وعند محمد: يقسم المال على أول بطن اختلف مع اعتبار عدد الفروع والجهات فى الأصول كما فى الصنف الأول. 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* 
 المجلس الثالث والأربعون الكتاب 
صفحة 130-144.*~~~~~*~~~~~
 *الوصية الواجبة**1. الباعث عليها: أن تكون الأسرة مستمتعة بعيش رغد, وحياة باسمة ويتبادل أفرادها المودة والصفاء, ولكن تفاجأ في  بعض الأحوال بموت الولد فى حياة أبيه وأمه, ولو عاش إلى موتهما لورث مالاً  وفيرًا ولكنه قد مات قبلهما. أو قبل أحدهما فاختص بالميراث إخوة المتوفى  بينما يصير أولاده في فقر مدقع  .واجتمع لهم مع اليتم وفقد العائل الفاقة والحرمان وقد يكون لهذا الولد  المتوفى أثر كبير فى تكوين ثروة أبيه أو أمه. لذا جاء قانون الوصية العادل  رحمة بأولاد هذا المتوفى وعلاجًا لمشكلتهم. وبلسمًا شافيًا لجراحهم.* * وإليك نص المادة(76)من هذا القانون:
* *إذا لم يوص الميت لفرع  ولده الذى مات فى حياته, أو مات معه ولو حكمًا بمثل ما كان يستحقه هذا  الولد ميراثًا فى تركته لو كان حيًا عند موته وجبت للفرع في التركة وصية  بقدر هذا النصيب فى حدود الثلث بشرط أن يكون غير وارث, وألا يكون الميت قد  أعطاه بغير عِوض عن طريق تصرف آخر قدر ما يجب له,وإن  كان ما أعطاه أقل منه وجبت له وصية بقدر ما يكمله, وتكون هذه الوصية لأهل  الطبقة الأولى من أولاد البنت, ولأولاد الأبناء من أولاد الظهور,وإن نزلوا  على أن يحجب كل أصل فرعه دون فرع غيره, وأن يقسم نصيب كل أصل على فرعه وإن  نزل قسمة الميراث كما لو كان أصله أو أصوله الذين يدلي بهم إلى الميت ماتوا بعده وكان موتهم مرتبًا كترتيب الطبقات.
* *أحكامها:أوجب قانون الوصية على الشخص الأحكام الآتية:
* *1-أن يوصى لفرع ولده المتوفى الذي  لا يرث شيئًا مهما ينزل الفرع مادام لم يتوسط بينه وبين ولده أنثى, إذا  كان الولد المتوفى في حياة أبيه أو أمه ذكرًا يثبت ذلك الحق لابنه وابن  ابنه وإن نزل- وإذا كان ذلك الولد المتوفى في حياة أبيه أو أمه أنثى لا  يستحق تلك الوصية الواجبة إلا الطبقة الأولى أي أولاد البنت فقط دون أولاد أولادها.
* *2-يحجب كل أصل فروعه دون فرع غيره.
* *مثال ذلك:توفي  رجل عن ابن. ولهذا المتوفى ابن مات في حياتهم وترك خالدًا وعصامًا, ومات  عصام أيضًا عن ذرية في حياة جده, فإن الوصية الواجبة تكون لخالد وعصام  مناصفة, وما يخص خالدًا يأخذه دون أولاده إن كان له أولاد, وما يخص عصامًا  يكون لأولاده يقسم بينهم قسمة الميراث. فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
* *3-تكون الوصية لفرع الولد الذي مات في حياة أصله, أو مات معه ولو حكمًا(1)بمثل ماكان يستحقه هذا الولد ميراثا في تركته لو كان حيًا عند موته بشرط ألا يزيد عن الثلث:أي يأخذ مايستحقه بالميراث إن كان أقل من الثلث أو مساويًا. إن كان أزيد فليس له إلا الثلث.
* *4-إذا لم يوصِ الميت لفرع ولده المتوفى، وجبت له بحكم القانون وصية في التركة بمقدار هذا النصيب في حدود الثلث.
* *ــــــــــ
* *(1)موت الولد مع أصله حكمًا بأن يموت بسبب غرق أو حريق أو هدم ولا يُعلم السابق فإنه يحكم بموتهما معًا, ولذا لا يرث أحدهما الآخر.
* *5-المقدار الحاصل بالوصية الواجبة يوزع دائمًا بين المستحقين طبقًا لنظام الميراث فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لأنه عِوَض عما فاتهم من الميراث فيأخذ حكمه.
* *شروط إيجاب الوصية الواجبة**يشترط لإيجابها للفروع الذين ذكروا ما يأتي:
* *1-ألا يستحقوا شيئًا قط من الميراث, فإن استحقوا ميراثًا    ولو قليلاً فليست هناك وصية واجبة.
* *مثال ذلك: مات رجل وترك :بنتا وأولاد ابن توفي في حياة أبيه,فأولاد الابن هنا يستحقون بالميراث, فلا تجب لهم الوصية.
* *2-يشترط  لإيجابها أيضًا ألا يكون الميت قد أعطى هؤلاء الفروع بغير عوض عن طريق آخر  كطريق الهبة مثلاً بأن أعطاهم مايساوي الوصية, فإن أعطاهم أقل منها وجب  لهم ما يكمل المقدار الواجب في الوصية.
* *أدلة الوصية الواجبة**1-قوله تعالى:كُتِبَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِن تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى  الْمُتَّقِينَ"سورة البقرة:آية 180..
* *فالآية تفيد الوجوب للتعبير بقوله تعالى"كُتِبَ" وهي تدل على الفرضية. وختمت بقوله تعالى"حَقًَّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ" فإنه  من أبلغ ما يدل على الوجوب. وتخصيص "المتقين" بالذِّكرِ للتأكيد,والمراد  بالخير المال, والمراد بالمعروف ما تطمئن إليه النفوس, ويكون عدلاً لا  جَوْر فيه ولا شطط.
* *وعلى هذا يكون لولي الأمر  أن يأمر الناس بالمعروف في الوصية الواجبة لأولاد الولد, بأن يكون نصيب  أصلهم في حدود الثلث,فإن نقصوا أحدًا ما وجب له, أو لم يوصوا له بشيء  رُدُّوا بأمر ولي الأمر إلى المعروف.
* *2-روى قتادة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال"انظر قرابتك الذين يحتاجون ولا يرثون فأوصِ لهم من مالك بالمعروف"أخرجه عبد الرزاق وعبد بن حميد.توقفX
* *3-قال صلى الله عليه وسلم"ما حق امرىء مسلم له مال أن يبيت ليلتين وإلا ووصيته مكتوبة عنده"وأجمعوا على أن الوصية لغير الأقارب لا تجب فلزم أن تكون الوصية الواجبة للأقارب.
* *4-يمكن أن يستدل لذلك أيضًا بعموم قوله تعالى"وَأَتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى’ حَقَّهُ"سورة الإسراء:آية 26..
* *5-قد يكون أصل هؤلاء الفروع له دخل في تكوين تلك الثروة, فمن العدل أن يكون لأولاده نصيب فيها.
* *المذاهب فى الوصية الواجبة**يرى بعض الفقهاء عدم وجوب الوصية ويجيب عن الآية وهي قوله تعالى"كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ"الآية بأنها منسوخة بآية المواريث, وأن العمل بها كان فى بِدء الإسلام, ثم نسخت بآية المواريث, وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم"إن الله أعطى كل ذي حق حقه، فلا وصية لوارث".
* *ويرى البعض الآخر وجوب  الوصية، ويجيب عن دعوى النسخ بأن الذي ينسخ هو الوصية للوالدين والأقارب  الذين يرثون. وأما الذي لا يرث فلا ينسخ وجوب الوصية له.
* *والصحيح:أن  الآية محكمة ظاهرها العموم ومعناها الخصوص في الوالدين اللذين لا يرثان  لكفر. أو رق في القرابة غير الوارثة, وإلى هذا ذهب الضحاك وطاووس والحسن  واختاره الطبري. قال الضحاك"من مات من غير أن يوصي لأقرابائه فقد ختم عمله بمعصية".
* *وروى عن طاووس أنه قال"من أوصى لقوم وسماهم وترك ذوي قرابته محتاجين انتزعت منهم، وردت على قرابته" فتح القدير للشوكاني.
* *والقول بوجوب الوصية:مذهب  كثير من الفقهاء التابعين وغيرهم من أئمة الفقه والحديث منهم سعيد بن  المسيب والحسن البصري وطاووس والإمام أحمد وداود الظاهري وابن حزم والشافعي  في القديم.
* *ومعنى القول بوجوب الوصية  أنه يثاب على الفعل ويأثم بالترك. والقول بإعطاء جزء من مال المتوفى لقريبه  غير الوارث على أنه وصية وجبت في ماله-إذا لم يوصِ له-مذهب ابن حزم-"ويؤخذ  من أقوال بعض التابعين".
* *~~~~~*~~~~~**الشرح
*~~~~~*~~~~~

*الوصية الواجبة**مرعاة لعدم التكرار سنكتفي بما كُتب عاليه من الكتاب ،ونشرع في كتابة ما يحتاج توضيح 
*تعريف الوصية الواجبة :
هي  افتراض وصية الجد أو الجدة للأحفاد بقدر حصة والدهم أو والدتهم إذا مات  الوالد أو الوالدة قبل وفاة الجد أو الجدة ،على أنْ لا تزيد هذه الحصة عن  ثلث التركة. هنا.

1-الباعث عليها:.......* نص المادة:76 من هذا القانون........ 

أحكامها:أوجب قانون الوصية على الشخص الأحكام الآتية:
1-أن يوصِي لفرع ولده المتوفى الذي  لا يرث شيئًا مهما ينزل الفرع مادام لم يتوسط بينه وبين ولده أنثى, إذا  كان الولد المتوفى فى حياة أبيه أو أمه ذكرًا يثبت ذلك الحق لابنه وابن  ابنه وإن نزل- وإذا كان ذلك الولد المتوفى في حياة أبيه أو أمه أنثى لا  يستحق تلك الوصية الواجبة إلا الطبقة الأولى أي أولاد البنت فقط دون أولاد أولادها.

2-يحجب كل أصل فروعه دون فرع غيره.
مثال ذلك:توفي رجل - وليكن اسمه إبراهيم-عن: ابن وليكن اسمه أحمد . 
ولهذا المتوفى: ابن وليكن اسمه محمدًا، مات محمدٌ في حياتهم وترك خالدًا وعصامًا. ومات عصام أيضًا عن ذرية فى حياة جده - المتوفى الأول , فإن الوصية الواجبة تكون للأحفاد: لخالد وعصام مناصفة, وما يخص خالدًا يأخذه دون أولاده إن كان له أولاد, وما يخص عصامًا يكون لأولاده يقسم بينهم قسمة الميراث. فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
*كأن المسألة :توفي إبراهيم  وترك : ابنَهُ أحمد، وابن ابن -خالد بن محمد ، وأبناء ابن ابن - أي: أبناء عصام-
الجواب:
 قبل توزيع التركة على الورثة نستخرج الوصية الواجبة ونعطيها لمستحقيها:
يستحق الوصية الواجبة:
خالد،وأبناء عصام :مناصفة ،أي :خالد: نصف الوصية، وأبناء عصام: نصف الوصية الآخر، يوزع على أبناء عصام للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين إن كانوا ذكورًا وإناثًا .
فخالد : استحق الوصية وحجب أولاده منها،لكنه لم يحجب أولاد أخيه عصام المتوفى ،لأن  كل أصل  يحجب فروعَهُ دون فرعِ غيرِهِ. 

3-تكون الوصية لفرع الولد الذى مات فى حياة أصله, أو مات معه ولو حكمًا(1)بمثل ماكان يستحقه هذا الولد ميراثًا فى تركته لو كان حيًّا عند موته بشرط ألا يزيد عن الثلث:أي يأخذ مايستحقه بالميراث إن كان أقل من الثلث أو مساويًا. وإن كان أزيد من الثلثِ فليس له إلا الثلث.
(1)موت الولد مع أصله حكمًا بأن يموت بسبب غرق أو حريق أو هدم ولا يعلم السابق فإنه يحكم بموتهما معًا, ولذا لا يرث أحدهما الآخر ، لكن ابن الولد الذي مات مع أبيه يستحق وصية واجبة من ميراث أبي أبيه الذي هو جده في حدود ثلث التركة أي لايزيد عن ثلث تركة جده  .

4-إذا لم يوص الميت لفرع ولده المتوفى وجبت له بحكم القانون وصية فى التركة بمقدار هذا النصيب فى حدود الثلث

5-المقدار الحاصل بالوصية الواجبة يوزع دائمًا بين المستحقين طبقًا لنظام الميراث فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لأنه عِوَض عما فاتهم من الميراث فيأخذ حُكْمَهُ.

**~~~~~*~~~~~
* *شروط إيجاب الوصية الواجبة
ـــــــــــــ
* *يشترط لإيجابها للفروع الذين ذُكِرُوا ما يأتي:

1-ألا يستحقوا شيئًا قط من الميراث, فإن استحقوا ميراثًا ولو قليلاً فليست هناك وصية واجبة.
مثال ذلك: مات رجل وترك: بنتا ،وأولاد ابن توفي في حياة أبيه.
الجواب: 
*البنت: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*أولاد الابن: الباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس،بعد أصحاب الفروض ،يقسم بينهم بالسوية إذا كانوا ذكورًا فقط كما هو ظاهر المسألة.
 = فأولاد الابن هنا :يستحقون بالميراث, فلا تجب لهم الوصية.

2-يشترط لإيجابها أيضًا ألا يكون الميت قد أعطى هؤلاء الفروع بغير عِوَضٍ - أي بدون مقابل من ثمن وغيره لما أعطاهم- عن طريق آخر كطريق الهبة مثلاً بأن أعطاهم مايساوي الوصية, فإن أعطاهم أقل منها وجب لهم ما يكمل المقدار الواجب في الوصية.

**~~~~~*~~~~~**أدلة الوصية الواجبة
ــــــــــــ1-قوله تعالى"كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِن تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًَّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ" سورة البقرة:آية 180.
فالآية تفيد الوجوب للتعبير بقوله تعالى"كُتِبَ" وهى تدل على الفرضية. وختمت بقوله تعالى"حَقًَّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ" فإنه من أبلغ ما يدل على الوجوب. وتخصيص "الْمُتَّقِينَ" بالذكر للتأكيد,والمراد بالخير المال, والمراد بالمعروف ما تطمئن إليه النفوس, ويكون عدلاً لا جور فيه ولا شطط.
وعلى هذا يكون لولي الأمر أن يأمر الناس بالمعروف في الوصية الواجبة لأولاد الولد, بأن يكون نصيب أصلهم* * في حدود الثلث،فإن نقصوا أحدًا ما وجب له، أو لم يوصوا له بشيء رُدُّوا بأمر ولي الأمر  إلى المعروف.
2-روى قتادة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال"انظر قرابتك الذين يحتاجون ولا يرثون فأوص لهم من مالك بالمعروف"أخرجه عبد الرزاق وعبد بن حميد.Xتوقف عن هذا الحديث لم نجد له تحقيق فنتوقف عنه خشية التقول على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

3-قال صلى الله عليه وسلم"ما حق امرئ مسلم له مال أن يبيت ليلتين وإلا ووصيته مكتوبة عنده"توقف عن هذا اللفظ
لم نعثرعلى الحديث بهذا اللفظ والمتن الذي عثر عليه:
*  *أن رسولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ما حقُّ امِرئٍ مسلمٍ ، له شيءُ يُوصي فيه ، يَبِيتُ ليلتين إلا ووصيتُه مكتوبةٌ عندَه".**الراوي :                   عبدالله بن عمر -  المحدث :                       البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 2738 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح- الدرر-

-  ما حقُّ امريءٍ مسلِمٍ له شيءٌ يريدُ أن يوصِيَ فيه يَبيتُ ليلتينِ إلَّا ووصيَّتُهُ مكتوبَةٌ عندَهُ"الراوي :                   عبدالله بن عمر -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح الجامع-الصفحة أو الرقم: 5614 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح -الدرر-*
*وأجمعوا على أن الوصية لغير الأقارب لا تجب، فلزم أن تكون الوصية الواجبة للأقارب.*

*4-يمكن أن يستدل لذلك أيضًا بعموم قوله تعالى"وَأَتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ"سورة الإسراء:آية 26..

**5**-قد يكون أصل هؤلاء الفروع له دخل فى تكوين تلك الثروة, فمن العدل أن يكون لأولاده نصيب فيها.*
*~~~~~*~~~~~*  *المذاهب فى الوصية الواجبة*
*ــــــــــــ* *=يرى بعض الفقهاء عدم وجوب الوصية:
* * ويجيب عن الآية، وهي: قوله تعالى"كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ "180 :البقرة"الآية ،بأنها منسوخة بآية المواريث, وأن العمل بها كان فى بِدء الإسلام, ثم نُسخت بآية المواريث،وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم"إنَّ اللهَ أعطَى كلَّ ذِي حَقٍّ حَقَُّه فَلَا وصِيَّةَ لِوارثٍ"** الراوي :                   عمرو بن خارجة -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح الجامع-الصفحة أو الرقم: 1720  -خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح- الدرر السنية-*
*"إنَّ اللَّهَ أعطى كلَّ ذي حقٍّ حقَّهُ ولا وصيَّةَلوارثٍ....  ."الراوي :                   عمرو بن خارجة -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح الترمذي-الصفحة أو الرقم: 2121   -خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح- الدرر السنية-
*
*=ويرى البعض الآخر وجوب الوصية:
 ويجيب عن دعوى النسخ بأن الذي يُنسخ هو: الوصية للوالدين والأقارب الذين يرثون "فَلَا وصِيَّةَ لِوارثٍ". وأما الذي لا يرث فلا يُنسخ وجوب الوصية له.
والصحيح -عند صاحب الكتاب-:أن الآية محكمة، ظاهرُها العموم ،ومعناها الخصوص في الوالدين اللذين لا يرثان لكفر. أو رق في القرابة غير الوارثة, وإلى هذا ذهب .....
إلى آخر ما ورد بالكتاب. والله أعلم !!*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*طريقة حل المسائل التي تشتمل على الوصية الواجبة
*  *ــــــــــــ* *الكتاب 
*  *
 يُتَوَصَّلُ إلى ذلك باتباع ما يأتي:
1-يفرض الولد الذي مات حيًّا ويقدر نصيبه كما لو كان موجودًا.
2-يخرج من التركة نصيب المتوفى ويعطى لفرعه المستحق للوصية الواجبة.
3-يقسم باقي التركة بين الورثة الحقيقيين على حسب فرائضهم الشرعية.
مثال(1):ترك الميت :بنت ابن توفي في  حياة أبيه, وبنتين صلبيتين,وابنًا,و  أبًا, وجدة لأم, والتركة 45 فدانًا,  فنفرض الابن الذي توفي في حياة أبيه حيًا ونوزع على هذا الأساس-فيكون للجدة  السدس وللأب السدس ويكون الباقي هو الثلثان للابن المتوفى والابن الحي  والبنتين للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. فيكون للأب الذي فرض حيًا ثلث الثلثين وهو  دون ثلث التركة,ثم يخرج من التركة ثلث ثلثيهما هكذا:
1/3×2/3×45=10أفدنة  فهذا هو مقدار الوصية الواجبة, يخرج من التركة ويُعطى لمستحقيها,وهو هنا بنت الابن المتوفى.
  ثم يقسم باقي  التركة بين الورثة الحقيقيين على حسب فرائضهم الشرعية, فيعطى للأب السدس  والجدة السدس والباقي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين, وتكون التركة بالنسبة لهؤلاء  الباقي بعد الوصية الواجبة وهو35 فدانًا ويكون استخراج نصيب كل منهم هكذا:
  نصيب الأب1/6×35=                نصيب الجدة1/6×35=
  نصيب الأولاد2/3×35=

مثال(2):توفت امرأة عن زوج ,بنت بنت توفيت أمها في حياة المتوفاة, وأخ لأم, التركة 120 جنيهًا فتحل هكذا:
       زوج             البنت المتوفاة          أخ لأم
       1/4          الباقي فرضًا وردًا       محجوب بالبنت،ويكون نصيب البنت أكثر من الثلث فتأخذ الثلث فقط وهو:
  1/3×120=40 ويعطى بنتها ويوزع الباقي بين الزوج والأخ لأم فيكون للزوج  النصف فرضًا, وللأخ لأم النصف فرضاً وردًا, ويجعل الباقي من التركة وهو 80  جنيهًا كأنه أصل التركة فيوزع بين الزوج والأخ لأم كما علمت.
1. مثال(3):توفي  شخص عن بنت ابن مات في حياة أبيه, وعن ابن, وبنتين صلبيتين, والتركة  30فدانًا. فنفرض أن الابن الذي مات في حياة أبيه حيًا, وتوزع التركة بينه  وبين الابن الحي والبنتين بالتعصيب للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين فيكون للابن الذي  فرض حيا ثلث التركة وهو موافق لما وجب بالوصية, فيعطى لبنته بعد إخراجه  هكذا:
  1/3×30=10 أفدنة
  ثم يعتبر الباقي وهو 20 كأنه أصل التركة فيوزع بين الابن الحي والبنتين بالتعصيب.
مثال(4):توفي رجل عن زوجة, وابن,  وبنتين, وبنت ابن ابن توفي أبوها وجدها في حياة المورث, وبنت ابن بنت توفي  أبوها وجدتها في حياة المورث والتركة 40 فدانًا.
  تكون الوصية الواجبة لبنت ابن الابن لأن بنت ابن البنت من أولاد البنات,  ولا يستحق من أولاد البنات بالوصية الواجبة إلا الطبقة الأولى فقط ونسير في  الحل بالطريقة السابقة, فنفرض الابن الذي مات في حياة المورث حيا ونوزع  على هذا الأساس.
  فتكون التركة بين الزوجة والابن الذي فرض حيا والابن الحي والبنتين الصلبيتين.
  فيكون للزوجة 1/8 وتكون 7/8 للابن المفروض حيا 
  والابن الحي والبنتين بالتعصيب فنخرج نصيب الابن الذي فرض حيا وهكذا:
  1/3×7/8×40=35/3 =2/3  (11فدانا)
  وهو دون ثلث التركة فيعطى لبنت ابنه هو المستحق لها بالوصية الواجبة, ثم  نقسم باقي التركة بين الزوجة والابن والبنتين, ويجعل هذا الباقي كأنه أصل  التركة, فيكون للزوجة الثمن والباقي للابن والباقين للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
* *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *الشرح**   يُتوصل إلى ذلك باتباع ما يأتي:
* *1-يفرض الولد الذي مات؛ حيًا ،ويقدر نصيبَهُ كما لو كان موجودًا.
* *2-يُخْرَجُ من التركةِ نصيب هذا الولد المتوفى، ويُعطى لفرعِهِ المستحق للوصية الواجبة.
* *3-يقسم باقي التركة بين الورثة الحقيقيين على حسب فرائضهم الشرعية.
* *مثال(1):ترك الميت: بنت ابن توفي فى حياة أبيه، وبنتين صلبيتين,وابنًا,وأبًا, وجدة لأم، والتركة 45 فدانًا.
الجواب:
بداية نلاحظ أن بنت الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه؛ ليست وارثة ، فهي فرع وارث للمتوفى ،لكنها محجوبة من الإرث لوجود الابن الصلبي  كأحد أسباب حجبها .لذا تستحق وصية واجبة.
أولًا :نحل المسألة على فرض حياة الابن المتوفى:
 فنفرض الابن الذي توفي فى حياة أبيه حيًا ونوزع على هذا الأساس:
فتكون المسألة كالآتي: توفي وترك: ابنان ، وبنتين صلبيتين,وأبًا, وجدة لأم، والتركة 45 فدانًا.
الجواب:
*الجدة لأم : السدس فرضًا بالإجماع عند عدم وجود الأم.
*الأب:السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
*الابنان والابنتين : الباقي تعصيبًا ،للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين الابنان عصبة بالنفس،والابنتان عصبة بالغير. 
أصل المسألة: ستة
=أسهم كل وارث:
* **الجدة لأم : السدس :واحد .
*الأب:السدس :واحد. 
*الابنان والابنتين : الباقي:أربعة
*قيمة السهم= قيمة التركة على عدد الأسهم

* *قيمة السهم= خمسة وأربعون على ستة = 7.5
*نصيب كل وارث:عدد أسهم الوارث في قيمة السهم
* *-نصيب الجدة لأم : واحد  في سبعة ونصف= سبعة ونصف
-نصيب الأب:واحد في سبعة ونصف= سبعة ونصف 
-نصيب الابنان والابنتين :أربعة في سبعة ونصف= ثلاثين
نقسم نصيب العصبة ثلاثين على عدد رؤوسهم أي على ستة يساوي خمسة.
كل بنت : خمسة أفدنة 
الابن الحي : عشرة أفدنة
الابن الميت في حياة أبيه : عشرة أفدنة 
=ثانيًا: نحسب ثلث التركة ،ونقارنها بنصيب الابن الذي توفي في حياة أبيه:
ثلث التركة = خمسة وأربعون على ثلاثة = خمسة عشرة فدانًا.
=المقارنة:
* * *نصيب الابن الميت في حياة أبيه: عشرة أفدنة.
*ثلث التركة = خمسة عشرة فدانًا. يلاحظ أن نصيب الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه -عشرة أفدنة-  أقل من ثلث التركة خمسة عشرة فدانًا . فتكون قيمة الوصية الواجبة لابنة هذا الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه : عشرة أفدنة . فيستبعد من قيمة التركة-خمسة وأربعون-  عشرة أفدنة لابنة الابن ،والباقي : خمسة وثلاثون فدانًا يوزع على الورثة الأحياء ،أي على : ابن ،وابنتين ،وأب ،وجدة لأم ،والتركة :خمسة وثلاثين فدانًا. = توزيع التركة على الورثة الأحياء: *الأب: السدس فرضًا  *الجدة لأم: السدس فرضًا *الابن والابنتان : الباقي تعصيبًا   -أصل المسألة: ستة
 -أسهم كل وارث:
الأب : سهم
الجدة لأم : سهم
الابن والابنتان : أربعة أسهم 
قيمة السهم= خمسة وثلاثون على ستة=5.8
نصيب كل وارث= عدد أسهمه في قيمة السهم 
نصيب الأب= واحد في 5.8 يساوي 5.8 فدان .
نصيب الجدة لأم = واحد في 5.8 يساوي 5.8 فدان.
نصيب الابن والابنتين = أربعة في 5.8 يساوي 23.3.
توزع على عدد رؤوس العصبة أي على أربعة :
كل ابنة لها  5.8 فدان
الابن له  11.66 فدان . تقريبًا.

* **مثال(2):توفيت امرأة عن :زوج ،وبنت بنت توفيت أمها في حياة المتوفاة, وأخ لأم. والتركة 120 جنيهًا.
الجواب:
* *بداية نلاحظ أن بنت البنت المتوفاة في حياة أمها؛ ليست وارثة ، فهي فرع  لكنه غير وارث للمتوفى ،لأنها من ذوي الأرحام  ،وهي من الطبقة الأولى من فرع البنت المتوفاة في حياة أمها .لذا تستحق بنت البنت وصية واجبة.
فنحل المسألة على فرض حياة الابنة ،ثم نستخرج ثلث التركة ونقارن بينهما ،ونعطي بنت البنت ثلث التركة أو نصيب أمها أيهما أقل. 

* *أولًا:نحل المسألة على فرض حياة البنت المتوفاة :
فتكون المسألة:
* *توفيت امرأة عن :زوج ،وبنت ، وأخ لأم. والتركة 120 جنيهًا.
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوج: الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.
*البنت : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .
*الأخ لأم : محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث مطلقًا للمتوفاة 
*أصل المسألة:أربعة
*أسهم كل وارث :
الزوج: الربع: سهم واحد 
البنت : النصف :سهمان 
مجموع الأسهم = ثلاثة ،المسألة قاصرة ،فيرد السهم الباقي على أصحاب الفروض عدا الزوجين، أي يرد على البنت،
فتكون أسهم البنت ثلاثة،أي باقي التركة بعد نصيب الزوج فرضًا وردًّا .
 -قيمة السهم= قيمة التركة على عدد الأسهم أي على أصل المسألة.
قيمة السهم = مائة وعشرون على أربعة = ثلاثين جنيهًا 
نصيب الزوج= ثلاثون في واحد سهم = ثلاثين جنيهًا 
نصيب البنت = ثلاثون في ثلاثة أسهم = تسعين جنيهًا 
= ثلث التركة= مائة وعشرون على ثلاثة = أربعين جنيهًا.
=مقارنة نصيب المتوفاة بثلث التركة:
نصيب البنت المتوفاة في حياة أمها: تسعين جنيهًا 
ثلث التركة= أربعين جنيهًا .
=قيمة الوصية الواجبة لبنت البنت: نصيب أمها، أو ثلث التركة، أيهما أقل،أي قيمة الوصية الواجبة أربعين جنيهًا
= قيمة باقي التركة بعد استخراج الوصية الواجبة لبنت البنت: مائة وعشرون ناقص أربعون تساوي ثمانين جنيهًا.
يوزع هذا الباقي على الورثة الأحياء :
فتكون المسألة: توفيت امرأة عن: زوج ،وأخ لأم . والتركة ثمانون جنيهًا  .
=الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
*الأخ لأم : السدس فرضًا لانفراده .
أصل المسألة: ستة 
= أسهم كل وارث:
*الزوج : النصف :ثلاثة أسهم.
*الأخ لأم : السدس:سهم واحد.
مجموع الأسهم: أربعة، المسألة قاصرة ، فترد باقي الأسهم على أصحاب الفروض عدا الزوجين،أي ترد على الأخ لأم 
فيأخذ الزوج :النصف فرضًا ،ويأخذ الأخ لأم :النصف الآخر فرضًا وردًّا .
أي يأخذ الزوج : أربعين جنيهًا فرضًا
ويأخذ الأخ لأم: أربعين جنيهًا فرضًا وردًّا .

* *مثال(3):توفي شخصٌ عن: بنت ابن مات فى حياة أبيه, وعن ابن, وبنتين صلبيتين, والتركة 30  فدانًا.
* *الجواب:
بداية نلاحظ أن بنت الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه؛ ليست وارثة ، فهي فرع وارث للمتوفى ،لكنها محجوبة من الإرث لوجود الابن الصلبي  كأحد أسباب حجبها .لذا تستحق وصية واجبة.
أولًا :نحل المسألة على فرض حياة الابن المتوفى:
فتكون المسألة:
* *توفي شخصٌ عن:  ابن , وعن ابن آخر, وبنتين صلبيتين, والتركة 30 فدانًا.
*الابنان والبنتان الصلبيتان : التركة كلها بالتعصيب للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
-عدد الرؤوس: ستة ،نجعلها أصل المسألة
-توزع الأسهم الستة كالآتي: 
كل ابن سهمان ،وكل بنت سهم 
قيمة السهم = ثلاثون على ستة = خمسة 
نصيب كل ابن = عشرة 
ونصيب كل بنت = خمسة 
*أي نصيب الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه : عشرة أفدنة 
*ثلث التركة:ثلاثون على ثلاثة = عشرة  أفدنة 
فلا فرق في قيمة ثلث التركة ونصيب الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه .
فتعطَى بنت الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه وصية واجبة قيمتها عشرة أفدنة .
وتستبعد قيمة الوصية الواجبة من التركة لتصبح التركة : عشرين فدانًا ،توزع على الورثة الأحياء بالقسمة الشرعية. 
المسألة بعد الوصية الواجبة :
توفي شخص عن: ابن, وبنتين صلبيتين، والتركة20فدانًا.

* *فيعتبر الباقي وهو 20 كأنه أصل التركة فيوزع بين :الابن الحي والبنتين الصلبيتين: بالتعصيب،للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين 

* *=مثال(4):توفي رجل عن :زوجة, وابن, وبنتين, وبنت ابن ابن توفي أبوها وجدها في حياة المورث, وبنت ابن بنت توفي أبوها وجدتها في حياة المورث ،والتركة 40 فدانًا.
الإجابة:
*بنت ابن ابن المورث المتوفى في هذه المسألة، وتفصيل ذلك :توفي أبوها وجدها فى حياة المورِّثِ:أي :توفي أبوها الذي هو ابن ابن  المورث ، وجدها : الذي هو ابن المورث .

* **بنت ابن بنت :توفي أبوها وجدتها فى حياة المورث: أي: توفي أبوها الذي هو ابن بنت المورِّث ،وجدتها: التي هي بنت المورِّث .
 =تكون الوصية الواجبة لبنت ابن الابن فقط ؛ لأن بنت ابن البنت من أولاد البنات أي من ذوي الأرحام , ولا يستحق من أولاد البنات بالوصية الواجبة إلا الطبقة الأولى فقط، أي يستحق لو كان ابن بنت؛  وصية واجبة أما ما يأتي بعده من أجيال فلا يحق لهم وصية واجبة.
 ونسير فى الحل بالطريقة السابقة
, فنفرض الابن الذي مات فى حياة المورث حيا ونوزع على هذا الأساس.
* *فتكون التركة بين: الزوجة ،والابن الذي فرض حيًّا ،والابن الحي ،والبنتين الصلبيتين.
توزيع التركة:
*الزوجة:الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
*الابنان والبنتان الصلبيتان : الباقي تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
أصل المسألة: ثمانية 
الزوجة : سهم 
الابنان والبنتان : سبعة أسهم 
قيمة السهم= أربعون على ثمانية = خمسة 
*الزوجة : خمسة أفدنة 
*الابنان والبنتان الصلبيتان : خمسة وثلاثون فدانًا
تقسم على عدد رؤوسهم ، الابن يحسب برأسين، والابنة تحسب برأس ،أي تقسم  الخمسة وثلاثين على ستة تساوي 5.8 
نصيب كل ابنة 5.8   فدان تقريبًا 
* *نصيب كل ابن        11.7  فدان  تقريبًا
أي نصيب الابن المتوفى في حياة أبيه     11.7 تقريبًا

* *ثلث التركة يساوي 13.3 فدانًا 

* *نصيب الابن الذي فُرِضَ حيًّا ؛دون  أي أقل من : ثلث التركة، فيُعطى لبنت ابن الابن المستَحَق لها ؛بالوصية الواجبة.فنخرج نصيب الابن الذي فُرِضَ حيًّا من التركة  والباقي يعطى للورثة الأحياء بالنسب الشرعية هكذا:
أربعون ناقص 11.7 يساوي 28.3  فدانًا ،
ثم نقسم باقي التركة  28.3  فدانًا ، بين :
الزوجة ،والابن الحي ،والبنتين الصلبيتين .
يجعل هذا الباقي 28.3 كأنه أصل التركة, فيكون:
 *للزوجة: الثمن. 
*الابن الحي والبنتان الصلبيتان :الباقي تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*طريقة أخرى فى قسمة التركة

المشتملة على الوصية الواجبة
ــــــــــــ 
الكتاب 
* *جرت لجنة الفتوى في الأزهر الشريف سابقًا على طريقة أخرى فى قسمة التركة المشتملة على الوصية الواجبة وحاصل هذه الطريقة ما يأتي:
1-يفرض الولد المتوفى في حياة المورث حيًّا.
2-تقسم التركة بين الورثة الحقيقيين لمعرفة سهامهم.
3-بعد  معرفة العدد الذي صحت منه مسألتهم يضاف إليه مثل نصيب شخص يشابه الولد  المتوفى بشرط ألا يزيد هذا النصيب عن الثلث, وبعد هذه الإضافة يصير المجموع  أصل المسألة.
مثال(1):توفي شخصٌ عن: بنتين صلبيتين, وابن ابن, وعن بنت بنت أخرى ماتت في حياة أبيها والتركة 40 فدانًا.
كيفية الحل: نقدر حياة البنت المتوفاة, ثم نقسم التركة بين البنتين الصلبتين, وابن الابن وهكذا:
2/3     الباقي وهو 1/3              أصل المسألة 3
2     -                         1   
لكل بنت              1
ثم نضيف مثل نصيب البنت  وهو 1 إلى أصل المسألة فيكون المجموع 4 وتكون هي أصل المسألة, ويستخرج نصيب  كل منهم في التركة بالطريقة الآتية:
نصيب البنت الواحدة من البنتين الصلبيتين هكذا:
                                         =1/4×40=10أفدنة
نصيب البنت المتوفاة                 =1/4×40=10أفدنة
يعطى هذا المقدار لابنتها وهو المستحق بالوصية الواجبة.
نصيب ابن الابن                     =1/4×40=10أفدنة

مثال(2):ماتت امرأة عن زوج, أم, أب, ابن(اسمه علي),وعن أولاد ابن آخر توفي في حياة أمه(اسمه صالح),والتركة51 جنيها.
طريقة التقسيم:
زوج  ،        أم              ، أب ،           الابن (علي):
1/4  -        1/6 -            1/6 -             الباقى     أصل المسألة 12
 3 -          2-               2 -                5          بعد التصحيح

ثم يُزاد لولاد صالح المستحقين للوصية الواجبة 5 سهام (وهو المقدار الذي كان يستحقه أبوهم) فصير أصل المسألة 17 وتوزع التركة على الوجه الآتي:
نصيب الزوج                         =3/17×51=9جنيهات
نصيب الأم                           =2/17×51=6جنيهات
نصيب الأب                          =2/17×51=6جنيهات
نصيب الابن(علي)                  =5/17×51=15جنيها
نصيب الابن المتوفى(صالح)      =5/17×51=15جنيها يعطى لأولاده وهو المستحق لهم بالوصية الواجبة:
ويلاحظ  فى التقسيم بهذه الطريقة أن أولاد صالح تساووا في الاستحقاق مع عمهم (علي)  وهذا يلائم روح قانون الوصية لأن والدهم لو كان حيًّا لساوى نصيبه نصيب  أخيه والله أعلم.
ــــــــــــ 

الشرح
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
جرت لجنة الفتوى في الأزهر الشريف سابقًا على طريقة أخرى في قسمة التركة المشتملة على الوصية الواجبة وحاصل هذه الطريقة ما يأتي:
1-يفرض الولد المتوفى في حياة المورث حيًّا.
2-تقسم التركة بين الورثة الحقيقيين لمعرفة سهامهم.
3-بعد  معرفة العدد الذي  صحت منه مسألتهم يضاف إليه مثل نصيب شخص يشابه الولد  المتوفى بشرط ألا  يزيد هذا النصيب عن الثلث, وبعد هذه الإضافة يصير  المجموع أصل المسألة.
خلاصة هذه الطريقة في الحل: أن الذي يستحق الوصية الواجبة ندخله في الميراث -على ألا يزيد نصيبه عن الثلث- بالطريقة  المشروحة أعلاه ،بدلاً من أن نعطيه نصيبه ،ثم نطرحه من أصل التركة ،ثم نحل  المسألة مرة أخرى بأصل التركة الباقي بعد الوصية على الورثة الأحياء  .وتطبيق  ذلك من خلال المثال الآتي
مثال(1):توفي شخصٌ عن: بنتين صلبيتين, وابن ابن, وعن بنت بنت أخرى ماتت فى حياة أبيها، والتركة 40 فدانًا.
الإجابة:
أولاً: نوزع التركة على الأحياء:
*البنتان الصلبيتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما 
*ابن الابن :الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس 
=أصل المسألة : ثلاثة.
أسهم كل وارث:
*البنتان الصلبيتان : الثلثان:سهمان
*ابن الابن :الباقي: سهم 
ثانيًا: نفرض أن البنت المتوفاة حية، ونقدر لها نصيبها أي: سهم، لأن نصيب كل بنت  حية سهم والمتوفاة نصيبها مثلهما ،فيزيد عدد الأسهم سهم ،فيصبح أصل المسألة : أربعة بدلًا من ثلاثة .
 وتوزع التركة على هذا الأصل الجديد فيشمل الوصية الواجبة كالآتي:
إما أن نضرب قيمة التركة في نسبة كل وارث ،كما فعل في الكتاب،وإما أن نقسم قيمة التركة على عدد الأسهم لنسخرج قيمة السهم ،ثم نضرب عدد أسهم كل وارث في قيمة السهم لنحصل على نصيبه في الميراث.
فهي عملية حسابية لاأكثر.
ومن باب التنويع في طريقة الحساب لنستوعب كل طريقة نتبع طريقة الكتاب :
*نصيب البنت الواحدة من البنتين الصلبيتين:
ربع في أربعون تساوي عشرة أفدنة 
*نصيب البنت المتوفاة                 =ربع في أربعون تساوي عشرة أفدنة
وهو أقل من ثلث التركة.
فيعطى هذا المقدار لابنتها-بنت البنت- وهو المستحق بالوصية الواجبة.
*نصيب ابن الابن                     =ربع في أربعون تساوي عشرة أفدنة

*مثال(2):ماتت امرأة عن: زوج،و أم،و أب، وابن(اسمه علي),وعن أولاد ابن آخر توفي فى حياة أمه(اسمه صالح),والتركة51 جنيها.
الجواب:
*أولًا: نوزع التركة على الورثة الأحياء :
*الزوج: الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأم: السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الأب:السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الابن علي: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس.
=أصل المسألة: اثنا عشرة 
=أسهم كل وارث:

*الزوج: الربع :ثلاثة أسهم
*الأم: السدس :سهمان
*الأب:السدس :سهمان
*الابن علي: الباقي:خمسة أسهم 

*ثانيًا : يُزاد لأبناء الابن صالح المتوفى في حياة أبيه ؛ المستحقين للوصية الواجبة خمسة أسهم -وهو المقدار الذي كان يستحقه أبوهم لو كان حيًّا- فصير أصل المسألة سبعة عشرة سهمًا، وتوزع التركة على الوجه الآتي:
*نصيب الزوج = ثلاثة/سبعة عشرة في واحد وخمسون= تسعة جنيهات .
*نصيب الأم = اثنان/سبعة عشرة في واحد وخمسون= ستة جنيهات.
*نصيب الأب=اثنان/سبعة عشرة في واحد وخمسون= ستة جنيهات.
*نصيب الابن علي : خمسة /سبعة عشرة في واحد وخمسون= خمسة عشرة جنيهًا.
*نصيب أبناء الابن المتوفى صالح= خمسة /سبعة عشرة في واحد وخمسون= خمسة عشرة جنيهًا.
ونصيبهم أقل من ثلث التركة وبهذا يستحقوه كاملًا 
ثلث التركة= واحد وخمسون ÷ ثلاثة = سبعة عشرة جنيهًا
ــــــــــــ 
نصيحة
نصيحتي لمن يتعرض لمثل هذا الموقف نسأل الله العافية لنا ولكم ،خروجًا من الخلاف في وجوب الوصية للأحفاد،أن  الجد - أو الجدة -  يوصي للأحفاد في حياته بما لايزيد عن الثلث إذا كانوا  غير وارثين .أو يعطيهم هبة لكن بأوراق رسمية حتى لايأخذوا بقوة القانون   مرة أخرى ما لايستحقونة ،ويوصِي  ويثبت ذلك بأنهم أخذوا حقهم ،ويكون بذلك قد حماهم من الفقر لو كانوا فقراء ومن الظلم ،لو أرادوا ظلم الورثة بأخذ ذلك أكثر من مرة ، و خروجًا من الخلاف .
فالشرع لايحرم الوصية في حدود الثلث لغير الوارث بلا خلاف .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*
**الأسئلة**س1:عرف ذا الرحم, وبين حكم ميراثه, واذكر أصناف الرحم, ثم بين القاعدة العامة في توريثهم مع توضيح ذلك بالأمثلة؟

س2:ما  الباعث على الوصية الواجبة, ثم بَيِّن الأحكام المتعلقة بها موضحا هل ترث  أولاد أولاد البنت؟ وهل الذي يأخذ نصيب أبيه أو أمه عن طريق الوصية الواجبة  يأخذ أي قدر؟ أم له حد معين لا يزيد عنه؟ وهل يسوي فيها بين الذكور  والإناث أم يطبق نظام الإرث للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين؟وضح ذلك بالأمثلة, ثم  اذكر دليل هذه الوصية؟
ــــــــــــ 


**تمارين عامة**  1-مات شخص عن:زوجة, بنت ابن, أم, أخ لأم, ابن عم.

   2-مات شخص عن:أخت شقيقة, أخت الأب, أخوين لأم, أم.

   3-مات شخص عن:بنتين, بنتي ابن, زوج, عم شقيق.
   4-مات شخص عن:زوجة, أم, أختين لأم, جدة لأب, أخت شقيقة.
   5-مات شخص عن:أخوين لأم, زوجة, أخت لأب, بنت ابن, ابن قاتل لأبيه.
   6-مات شخص عن:بنت , أخت شقيقة, أخت لأب.
   7-مات شخص عن:جد, أم, ثلاثة إخوة لأم.
   8-مات شخص عن:زوجة, بنتي ابن, أم, جد, وترك240جنيهًا.
   9-مات شخص عن:أخت شقيقة, أخت لأب, ابن أخ, بنت أخ, وترك18فدانًا.


   10-مات شخص عن:بنت, أب, جد الأب, جد الأم, وترك 30فدانًا.

   11-مات شخص عن:ثلاث زوجات, بنت ابن, أخت الأب, وترك 96جنيهًا.


12-مات شخص عن:جدة لأب, أربع أخوات لأم, جدة لأم, وترك 90جنيهًا.

13-بيِّن  مَنْ يستحق السدس من الورثة مع ذكر الأحوال التي يستحق فيها كل واحد منهم  هذا الفرض, ثم قسم التركة بين نصيب كل وارث في المسألة الآتية:
ترك زوجة, وبنتًا, وأختًا لأب, وأختًا لأم و48 جنيها.

14-بيِّن  مَنْ فرضه النصف من الورثة والأحوال التي يستحق فيها كل منهم هذا الفرض,  ثم قسم التركة, وبين نصيب كل مستحق فيما إذا تركت:زوجًا, أما, أختين لأم,  أخا لأب وأم و72 جنيهًا.

** 


15-(أ)اذكر مَن فرضه الثلث من الورثة, وبيِّن مَنْ يجمع من الورثة بَيْنَ ما يستحق فرضًا وبَيْنَ الباقي تعصيبًا.
    (ب)قسم التركة الآتية مبينًا نصيب كل وارث.
     ماتت عن: زوج, بنت, أم, أخ شقيق والتركة 240 جنيها.

16-توفي شخص عن:أم, جدة, ابن, بنت ابن توفي أبوها في حياة المورث والتركة 120 جنيهًا.

17-توفي  شخص عن:تركة قدرها 100جنيه مصري وعليه لشخص 120 جنيهًا مصريًّا ولشخص آخر  150 جنيهًا مصريًّا ولشخص ثالث 180جنيهًا مصريًّا, فما نصيب كل غريم من  التركة؟

18-توفيت امرأة عن: زوج, أم, أخوين شقيقين, جد وتركت:  200 جنيه, فما نصيب كل وارث؟

19-ترك شخص:بنت ابن بنت بنت, ابن بنت بنت, والتركة 24 فدانًا, فما نصيب كل وارث؟

20-ترك شخص: زوجة, أما حاملا من أبيه, جدة, والتركة 600 جنيه, فما نصيب كل وارث؟

21-اذكر  صورة المسألة الأكدرية, وبين وجه تسميتها بذلك, ومن الشخص الذي جُعِلَ  صاحبُ فرضٍ وعصبةٍ؟ ولمَ هذا؟ وما نصيب كل وارث فيما إذا كانت التركة  280جنيهًا؟

22-ترك شخص:جدًّا, وأختًا شقيقةً, وثلاث أخوات لأب, والتركة 150 جنيهًا, فما نصيب كل وارث؟

23-ترك الميت:جدًّا, وأختين شقيقتين, وأختا لأب, والتركة 70 جنيها, فما نصيب كل وارث؟

24-مات عن:زوجة, بنت ابن توفي في حياة أبيه, أربعة أبناء, والتركة 80 جنيها؟

25-مات عن: ابن بنت توفيت في حياة أبيها, أخت لأم, أم, والتركة 90 جنيهًا؟


26-ماتت  عن:زوج, ابنين, بنت ابن ابن توفي أبوها وجدها في حياة المورث, بنت ابن بنت  توفي أبوها وجدتها في حياة المورثة والتركة 120 جنيها؟
**تم بحمد الله
*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جهد كبير أختي أم أبي التراب، بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*وفيك بارك أختي* *أم رفيدة المسلمة**
نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول والنفع لنا ولكم*

----------

